# DIS DVC 1000 Point Club (post #1 updated 11/20/2022)



## JimC

*DVC 1000 Point Club*


1​agie65:5,6202​TinyTGO:5,4353​BlizzyBlizz:4,9254​King Leonidas:4,5005​shawnbrig:3,7276​macman123:3,7007​bongo59:3,2508​Paul Stupin:3,2309​MickeyFan612:3,22610​Galun:3,22011​akalucky1:3,15012​greenban:3,02913​Dracula:3,02814​tmc2469:3,00015​benedib99:2,85016​DougEMG:2,59017​akalucky:2,50018​OhioDVC:2,47519​DisneyTakeAllMyMoney:2,46920​cruiseletters:2,30021​Lorana:2,27122​BlazerFan:2,26023​deebits:2,25024​DVC Dude:2,25025​tomandrobin:2,23526​2disneydads:2,20027​nuthut:2,15028​Disneydonnam:2,05029​Debbie H:2,00030​katzha:2,00031​DVCconvert:1,94732​joeyandangiesmom:1,90033​Phatscott25:1,86034​tworgs:1,82035​BEIRMUGG:1,75036​GEB@okw:1,75037​Emily921:1,71538​jnweinmann:1,70539​ColinA:1,70040​pangyal:1,65941​theww228:1,65042​ILoveMyDVC:1,64443​monorailmom:1,63544​Dsnybob:1,63045​Ssplashhmtn:1,61546​DVC Doctor:1,60047​HANKSCOZZ:1,60048​mlholster:1,60049​lah3hh:1,56050​bobbiwoz:1,54751​CaliAdventurer:1,54052​hcortesis:1,53653​adminjedi:1,53354​Nanajo1:1,50555​DVC Sue:1,50056​LoveMyDVC:1,50057​pmcpmc:1,50058​pirate33:1,49059​pineapplepalms:1,46560​DVCforMe:1,45561​TL-CP96:1,44562​fun4all:1,44063​MaryJ:1,42064​isyt:1,40565​iluvdisney:1,40166​dlam32:1,39067​sanddune:1,38668​kdweber:1,36669​jcf:1,35570​Isamar:1,35071​PKK/MJK:1,35072​Sully:1,32573​WeLoveAriel0505:1,32074​wigdoutdismom:1,30175​calypso726:1,30076​dahwolf:1,30077​Raising Disney Princesses:1,30078​wdw1972:1,29079​In Luv with Disney:1,28080​WorknFires:1,28081​Bellecruiser:1,27582​VallCopen:1,27583​DVC Mike:1,27184​NVDISFamily:1,27085​marcybear:1,25086​ValW:1,24687​Pens Fan:1,23588​mwmuntz:1,23089​WebmasterPete:1,22090​Walker TR:1,21391​fgaini:1,20592​TheWitvlietBunch:1,20093​DoOverDreams:1,19594​Merlin Jones:1,19595​badeacon:1,18096​ddhoeg:1,17097​MomsGoneGoofy:1,17098​princesscinderella:1,16599​TCRAIG:1,165100​Hjs33:1,160101​goofyforwdw:1,150102​jscottnc:1,134103​ITGirl50:1,120104​wisbucky:1,114105​vek239:1,113106​mikron:1,110107​mommacat56:1,110108​tomspixie:1,110109​zachatak:1,110110​beeadude:1,100111​BWVBart:1,100112​Joey7295:1,100113​Mkaiser1:1,100114​dancnorris:1,095115​Wrigleyville:1,090116​magicmommy:1,085117​CarolAnnC:1,080118​Kenito:1,080119​iloveokw:1,060120​jni1992:1,060121​LSchrow:1,060122​pciav:1,060123​rcs:1,060124​stlrod:1,060125​jimmiemcinpa:1,058126​mnra:1,056127​RebelScum:1,055128​6mouselovers:1,050129​MikDor:1,050130​Minniespal:1,050131​Robin"D":1,050132​suzysharp:1,050133​TiggMan:1,050134​wendy welcher:1,045135​brianthompson1:1,040136​ehh:1,040137​Furch:1,040138​MickeyBobby:1,040139​ThisIsJason:1,040140​Aussie RJ:1,035141​Candace:1,035142​FinnFogg:1,030143​Rob S:1,030144​maburke:1,026145​theMoreDisneytheBetter:1,025146​billyung:1,020147​kritter:1,020148​Iggipolka:1,010149​MrsG:1,010150​TexasChick123:1,010151​WestCoastDVC:1,010152​cgodzyk:1,000153​Chris Matlock:1,000154​Flynn's Gal:1,000155​gingermouse17:1,000156​Grandmatoone:1,000157​joksten2000:1,000158​marlogood:1,000159​matty204:1,000160​Peterd:1,000161​Purplejewel:1,000162​RangerPooh:1,000163​TENNDVC:1,000164​Terry S:1,000165​WalterS:1,000166​Windermere:1,000

*EDIT NOTES*
07/26/05 to 12/31/21 archived
Edited 01/14/2022 to adjust DisneyTakeAllMyMoney and Lorana
Edited 01/16/2022 to adjust bobbiwoz
Edited 01/20/2022 to add Isamar
Edited 01/29/2022 to adjust monorailmom
Edited 02/02/2022 to add wendy welcher, shawnbrig and ITGirl50
Edited 03/05/2022 to add Ssplashhmtn, Flynn's Gal and adjust Paul Stupin, Lorana
Edited 03/10/2022 to add theww228
Edited 03/11/2022 to add WestCoastDVC
Edited 03/19/2022 to adjust ILoveMyDVC
Edited 03/28/2022 to add theMoreDisneytheBetter and adjust macman123 and theww228
Edited 03/31/2022 to adjust monorailmom
Edited 04/15/2022 to add zachatak and adjust Emily921, BlizzyBliz, pirate33, Ssplashmtn
Edited 05/13/2022 to add dlam32, Robin"D" and adjust Phatscott25, theww228
Edited 05/24/2022 to add Pens Fan
Edited 06/25/2022 to adjust theww228 and dahwolf
Edited 07/13/2022 to add TheWitvlietBunch and NVDISFamily
Edited 07/27/2022 to adjust macman123, Pens Fan and NVDISFamily (twice)
Edited 08/07/2022 to add RebelScum
Edited 10/02/2022 to adjust TheWitvlietBunch
Edited 10/04/2022 to add Grandmatoone and ehh
Edited 11/20/2022 to adjust Lorana


----------



## Deep-Thots

I am curious about what the purpose of this thread is.   

Maybe you all should lobby for your own "Club-1000" board?

And then the rest of us can belong to the "Sub-Par-Club" board. Or the "Bitty Board." Or whatever we want to call it.


----------



## JimFitz

Deep-Thots said:
			
		

> I am curious about what the purpose of this thread is.
> 
> Maybe you all should lobby for your own "Club-1000" board?
> 
> And then the rest of us can belong to the "Sub-Par-Club" board. Or the "Bitty Board." Or whatever we want to call it.



???????  Coffee taste bad this morning?


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Deep-Thots said:
			
		

> I am curious about what the purpose of this thread is.
> 
> Maybe you all should lobby for your own "Club-1000" board?
> 
> And then the rest of us can belong to the "Sub-Par-Club" board. Or the "Bitty Board." Or whatever we want to call it.


JimC has been the "new" keeper of the flame, after our last keeper retired.

It's just a fun thing, and I would hope nobody takes it personally. 

Thanx for taking on the task of the flame keeper, Jim! 

MG


----------



## TammyAlphabet

Hey!  Be nice to the 1000+pointers!  They have enough points to invite us on vacations!!!


----------



## Deep-Thots

JimFitz said:
			
		

> ???????  Coffee taste bad this morning?



No, I don't drink coffee. 

I still don't know what the purpose is, other than to toot your own horn.... "Woo hoo: Look at me!"


----------



## Mary Anne

I need to know exactly how you spend 3500 or so points a year.  I'm not being nasty, I just need to know how you spend them.  Grandvillas?  Holiday?  The winter months?


----------



## Rozzie

I loved seeing this thread.  Very intresting, and nice to dream at the same time.  I for one am happy for the 1000 pointers.  I am sure they have worked hard and sacrificed many things to be where they are at.


----------



## TnRobin

Deep-Thots said:
			
		

> No, I don't drink coffee.
> 
> I still don't know what the purpose is, other than to toot your own horn.... "Woo hoo: Look at me!"



Kim, 

This board is a place for people who own DVC to get together and talk about thier DVC.  This thread meets those guidelines and does not have to have a point.  While I am not a member of the 1000 point club - far from it with only 285 points, I am not offended by people wanting to express thier excitement about having that many.   As long as they don't start making comments like you suggested - ie we are a inferior group, then they are fine.  

You see there are many more of us than there are of them.   Think Bug's Life - ants vs. grasshoppers.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Deep-Thots said:
			
		

> I still don't know what the purpose is, other than to toot your own horn.... "Woo hoo: Look at me!"


If you take a look, you will notice that neither Jim, nor the original "keeper" are on the list.
Therefore, it's hard to make the case that Jim is tooting his own horn. 

MG


----------



## DVCconvert

I find no problem with keeping this list, or the thread.

Deep-Thots:
What's wrong with horn tooting?  Alot of the threads on the DIS boards are ones in which people make "woo-hoo" posts looking to share in what they find to be happy about -- like 'my son struck a home run' -- or, 'I got a raise' --that sort of thing.  I really don't see any suggestions here that should one not be on 'the' list that that's a shortcoming.

I bet most folks who acquire alot of points don't do it in one massive buy, but slowly over time as they save and can afford to do so.  In that sense saying "I'm in the club" is a statement of accomplishment that gives the achiever a sense of satisfaction -- I think thats great!  And truth be told, I suspect that most major point holders do alot of really nice things for their family, friends, employees etc with those points.  And that's a good reason to accumulate points too.


----------



## DVCLiz

Meow!!!!!

I think it's fun to see this thread, and it's been in existence for a long time, deep thots, it's not just new today. There are many people are the DIS who enjoy discussing their trips, how many points they have, how they use them, etc. I've never seen a thread that implied people with a lot of points felt superior to those with fewer. If it offends you, the subject of the posts is easily identifed in the title and you can avoid it in the future.

DVCLiz, also a member of the sub-par club!!!!


----------



## wtpclc

I think it's great.  I now know which of our DVC "family" I can ask to borrow points from!   Greenban, you must know I really do love you like a brother!  DId I menion I may be a couple oints short next year?


----------



## TnRobin

okay guys - back to the Topic.


----------



## JimFitz

TnRobin said:
			
		

> Kim,
> You see there are many more of us than there are of them.   Think Bug's Life - ants vs. grasshoppers.




LOL I love that movie!   Where is the offering stone for the 1000 point club?


----------



## JimFitz

Maistre Gracey said:
			
		

> If you take a look, you will notice that neither Jim, nor the original "keeper" are on the list.
> Therefore, it's hard to make the case that Jim is tooting his own horn.
> 
> MG




Toot! Toot!  My horn is small (only 250 points).

That did not sound right.


----------



## Poohgirl

As a brand new DVC member, no comment other then IM SO JEALOUS!


----------



## Tamar

You, too, can be a member of the 1000 point club....just hop on over to TTS and pick up that OKW contract.......


----------



## DisFlan

Hey, having a 1000+ list is a Good Thing.  We'll know who to hit up for transfers if they can't use all of their lovely points.  Or if they feel like sharing their GV.

If we could do it, we'd have mega-lotsa points, too.  I look upon these fine, point-blessed people as role models.


DisFlan


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Okay,... don't make me sign off with one of these -->  after every post...

MG


----------



## Beachangel

Well having all those points is sure cheaper than buying a second vacation home.


----------



## Simba's Mom

I'm another one who finds this very interesting.  I'd be interested in knowing more about how y'all came to have so many points?  Start small, then lots of add-ons or did you do it all in a couple big purchases?  And did anyone get so many points so that they can live my dream-become a "Winter DVCian" (in our area we have many Winter Texans, in some places they're "snowbirds")  I think it must be so great to have so many points and just "have to" figure out how to use them all.


----------



## greenban

wtpclc said:
			
		

> I think it's great.  I now know which of our DVC "family" I can ask to borrow points from!   Greenban, you must know I really do love you like a brother!  DId I menion I may be a couple oints short next year?



Not a problem!  You want OKW, BWV, VWL or SSR, still waiting on BCV.

Toot Toot!

-Tony


----------



## greenban

Simba's Mom said:
			
		

> I'm another one who finds this very interesting.  I'd be interested in knowing more about how y'all came to have so many points?  Start small, then lots of add-ons or did you do it all in a couple big purchases?  And did anyone get so many points so that they can live my dream-become a "Winter DVCian" (in our area we have many Winter Texans, in some places they're "snowbirds")  I think it must be so great to have so many points and just "have to" figure out how to use them all.



I got the fever!

I missed the initial offering, as I visited WDW for our honeymoon in 1990.  In 2000ish I stumbled on the DisBoards (please don't ask what happened to that UserID. I forgot the password, ya know!).  I lurked and waited until 2003 to buy in.  I bought 2 resales from the TTS via Jason (100% RECOMMENDATION!) 
1)  400 Point OKW (almost a triple)
2)  300 Point BWV (a triple)

and then Disney had a super incentive for SSR.
3)  130 SSR points.  

Haven't been home yet, and decided I wanted VWL.  Lost out on a 270 point triple at $74 pp, I'm still smarting over that one.

4)  November 2004, bought 2 - 120 point SSRs with incentive, 2004 points and 100 'Developer point'

5)  December bought a 30 pont VWL direct from Disney to console my 'loss'

I rented out all the banked, developer points, and I have stayed at BWV in April 2005, OKW July 2005 and will be going to VWL December 2005, and SSR or BCV in April 2006.

I was able to buy these points via my corporation, as I also reward employees with a week at Disney.  This structure made it very affordable for this purchase schedule, especially as I rented my 'excess' points.  I don't think I'll be renting too much in the future, as I enjoy the 2BRs!

-Tony

P.S.  Me-40's, DW-40's, DD-12, DS-9, DD-4.


----------



## Meliechick

I think that it is neat to see the 1000 club.  I don't think anyone is showing off.  It is kind of like watching MTV cribs or lifestyles of the rich and famous.  It is just fun to see how the other half lives.


----------



## BkrsLoveDis!

I stand in awe!!

From the sub-sub-par club (me and my measely 120 pts - HA!)

I'm still glad I'm a member of ANY DVC club!!!!!


----------



## Cruelladeville

Well, I'll say it--I'm a 1000 pt wanna-be!  I might make it for about 15 minutes, then I will retire and sell my points so I won't have to eat dog food while vacationing in my OKW grande villa!  

I'm glad that someone took over as keeper of the points, since I like to know who has moved up(or down) on the list.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## SueOKW

Tony - I'm looking for a new job!

You know what my dream would be?  Own enough points to live at OKW for 4 months a year....   or 5.. or 6...  I think it's great many people have enough points to do something like that!!!

Right now it's storming so hard it's nearly pitch black outside!  (just interesting to me, no one else..)  what a downpour!


----------



## DVCconvert

Simba's Mom:


> And did anyone get so many points so that they can live my dream-become a "Winter DVCian" (in our area we have many Winter Texans, in some places they're "snowbirds")



Well, we're at 920 points -- not in "The Club" just yet.
We got ours by;
230pts + 240 pts + 250 pts + 150 pts + 50 pts.

Our 'Goal' is to reach enough points so that we can spend from the 2nd week in January thur April at WDW -- to avoid our harsh winters. I estimate that will take about 3000 points. We are working and saving in the hopes of being able to reach that point level over the next 5 years.

"Woo-Hoo!"


----------



## vascubaguy

greenban said:
			
		

> I got the fever!
> 
> I missed the initial offering, as I visited WDW for our honeymoon in 1990.  In 2000ish I stumbled on the DisBoards (please don't ask what happened to that UserID. I forgot the password, ya know!).  I lurked and waited until 2003 to buy in.  I bought 2 resales from the TTS via Jason (100% RECOMMENDATION!)
> 1)  400 Point OKW (almost a triple)
> 2)  300 Point BWV (a triple)
> 
> and then Disney had a super incentive for SSR.
> 3)  130 SSR points.
> 
> Haven't been home yet, and decided I wanted VWL.  Lost out on a 270 point triple at $74 pp, I'm still smarting over that one.
> 
> 4)  November 2004, bought 2 - 120 point SSRs with incentive, 2004 points and 100 'Developer point'
> 
> 5)  December bought a 30 pont VWL direct from Disney to console my 'loss'
> 
> I rented out all the banked, developer points, and I have stayed at BWV in April 2005, OKW July 2005 and will be going to VWL December 2005, and SSR or BCV in April 2006.
> 
> I was able to buy these points via my corporation, as I also reward employees with a week at Disney.  This structure made it very affordable for this purchase schedule, especially as I rented my 'excess' points.  I don't think I'll be renting too much in the future, as I enjoy the 2BRs!
> 
> -Tony
> 
> P.S.  Me-40's, DW-40's, DD-12, DS-9, DD-4.



Hrmm... that's a nice little bonus for your employees.  Have any openings?   

I'm still a long way from being in the club... I haven't even reach the 100 point club YET!  Just thinking about the MN fees on 1000 points makes my head hurt!

Hey, maybe I'll see ya in April '06.  I'm hoping I might can get a studio at BCV or BWV.


----------



## MAC3

I'll just have you all know I am insanely jealous of each and every one of you as I am always in a state of borrowing.

 J/K Congrats and if I ever hit the lottery I will gladly take the lead!


----------



## Laurajean1014

I'm a club wannabe.  We only have 715, so we aren't even close to the club.  But it's great!

I have a question:  Did most of you by multiple contracts over time?  Or outright?


----------



## JimFitz

Laurajean1014 said:
			
		

> I'm a club wannabe.  We only have 715, so we aren't even close to the club.  But it's great!
> 
> I have a question:  Did most of you by multiple contracts over time?  Or outright?





I think most who posted in this thread did it over time with smaller contracts.  I think that is the best way to do it.


----------



## jekjones1558

> I have a question: Did most of you by multiple contracts over time? Or outright?



We started with 220 points and did 5 add-ons.  We are working class folks.  We have lived in the same house in a lower class, inner city neighborhood for 32 years.  DVC is our ONLY luxury.  We have many friends and family who work very hard but cannot afford nice vacations, so we almost always take someone along and treat them to accommodations when we go to WDW.  We feel so blessed to be creating happy memories with our DVC.  Right now MF are not too much for us, but at some point, when mom and dad need help financially, we may have to sell some contracts.  In the meantime, we are really enjoying DVC.  I would be willing to bet that lots of people use their DVC like we do, whether they have 100 or 3500 points! 
Jean


----------



## DVCconvert

> We feel so blessed to be creating happy memories with our DVC



Absolutely! 
We've taken (or sent) employees, and family members and friends, on vacations that they could only dream about.  Seeing (or hearing about) their reactions are repayment for the points, MF's with a huge bonus to boot!


----------



## nono

I read the OP and my first thought was, "Now there's some people I want to meet."  You know how to live!  Salut!

--Nono, who's roughly 1/5 of the way to the club!


----------



## TammyAlphabet

JimFitz said:
			
		

> Toot! Toot!  My horn is small (only 250 points).
> 
> That did not sound right.



Well, if the horn fits.....


----------



## Laurabearz

Maybe we should have a "top 50 DUES" club...   

We bought into DVC fast and furrious. 2 resale OKW contracts for 200 & 230, then added shorty there after for 270 BWV points (for adult trips), and a total of 300 BCV points that are split up in 2 or 3 contracts (I forget... lol) We use BWV & BCV points for the 11 month window trips, and we use OKW points for everything else (mainly HHI and OKW). We invite family and friends often... and love it.


----------



## greenban

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Hrmm... that's a nice little bonus for your employees.  Have any openings?
> 
> I'm still a long way from being in the club... I haven't even reach the 100 point club YET!  Just thinking about the MN fees on 1000 points makes my head hurt!
> 
> Hey, maybe I'll see ya in April '06.  I'm hoping I might can get a studio at BCV or BWV.



That would be great!  We always enjoy meeting other DISboarders especially DVCers!

-Tony


----------



## OkieDisney

Major lurker with 200 points.

I think that it is great that these people have these points.  I know that they are hard working folks and have saved to make these magical vacations.  And giving weeks to employees, how wonderful is that???

 

So congratulations to you folks and feel wonderful when you take your great vacations!


----------



## cruise-o-matic

I've yet to make my first DVC stay and I've already got pointis envy.....


----------



## cruise-o-matic

JimC....here's one to add to the list...

1400 point member


----------



## lllovell

You know what I am jealous of?  (seriously here)  Having enough vacation time to take advantage of HUGE numbers of points like that!  I know there are lots of people with more money than I.  I have NO problem with that (well...you know - I wouldn't mind more money  lol  but I don't begrude other people having it).  I have a hard time "spending" our 250 points to get the right balance of "value" with "enjoyment".  I don't spend willy nilly points, we try for the best times and seasons, we haven't yet stayed on a weekend (but are at the end of January at HHI just to check out the place for a long weekend!).  

I am lucky enough to work where I can take off when I choose for how ever long I choose, but hubby worked for a company where time off is not given as freely (currently a stay at home dad - if this trend continues - vacation time will be a breeze to plan!  woohoo!  I kinda like him being home     ).  Spreading our vacations between Disney and other places we want to go and see means that 1500 or more points would be next to impossible for me to spend (and I do "rent" points cheaply - just enough to cover the maintenance fees - to family and friends....but that is within the 250 we have!  If I had 1000 or more, I would need a full time point planner     )

So - congrats to you all that have so many points and love them so.      It wouldn't work for me for now, but I do often get add-onits!!!  lol  Then I think to how long it took me to spend our first years points this year and I back away from the phone      So far, I have resisted!


----------



## lllovell

greenban said:
			
		

> Toot Toot!
> 
> -Tony




reverting to 4 year old humor...but do you know whats going to happen if you keep up that snooty look? 



Someone will see a bugger     

Laura


----------



## JohnNJ

idratherbeinwdw said:
			
		

> Also, those of you saying things like "I am sure they work hard to get those points" may well be wrong. How do we know they weren't born with the proverbial "silver spoon" in their mouths?


 
I can't be 100% sure, but I'm getting the impression that some of the folks in the 1k+ club are using their points for business purposes.  Not really the same as personal use.


----------



## vascubaguy

I think we should start an under 100 club!!!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Under 100pt club sounds like fun.  We could place bets on whose first to leave the club.

Tom


----------



## bobbiwoz

Congratulations to all of you!  If our DFamily ever decided that they want/can vacation with us to WDW on a regular basis, we will join the club.  For now, we will work with our 500 points (unless we find ourselves always locked out of BCV at the 7 month mark, then an add on will be required for my sanity)!

Bobbi


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Just my  little ole' opinion, but...
One of the most important things in life is having a good sense of humor.   

MG


----------



## DVCconvert

Maistre Gracey said:
			
		

> Just my  little ole' opinion, but...
> One of the most important things in life is having a good sense of humor.
> 
> MG



A goal we should all share!


----------



## TW1

ahh..I love the DIS board...reminds me so much of family dinner time...

Now if only we can work politics and religion into the conversation it'll feel lke old times.

Hey, pass the ketchup!


----------



## TnRobin

As stated before, this thread needs to return to its original topic.  The recent off-topic post which were fast deteriorating to personal attacks have been removed.  Those post which referred to the removed post have also been removed.  I apologize if one of your post was removed.

I will ask once again, not so nicely, that you return to the original topic of this thread.  If you do not like the topic of this thread, I suggest that you ignore it.


----------



## Deep-Thots

Many happy returns to all those who have 1000+ points. And thanks, Robin, for getting the thread back on track!


----------



## greenban

SueOKW said:
			
		

> Tony - I'm looking for a new job!
> 
> You know what my dream would be?  Own enough points to live at OKW for 4 months a year....   or 5.. or 6...  I think it's great many people have enough points to do something like that!!!
> 
> Right now it's storming so hard it's nearly pitch black outside!  (just interesting to me, no one else..)  what a downpour!



Sue:

That just might be our 'final' retirement plan, Nov - Mar in Disney, then back to Jooisey!

-Tony

Toot Toot, Woo Hoo, Toot Toot!

No quotation marks were used in this reply!

If you can read this, it has not been deleted, if you can't it has


----------



## Stimpy

JohnNJ said:
			
		

> I can't be 100% sure, but I'm getting the impression that some of the folks in the 1k+ club are using their points for business purposes.  Not really the same as personal use.



I agree, and they are probably getting a great tax right off for using it for business.  

To all with 1000+.....you lucky people!  Enjoy every one of those points...whether you use them yourselves or give them away!


----------



## deba

Can someone tell me what a 'triple' and an 'almost triple' are?

P.S. Congrats to those with tons of points!  Me looking a lttle 'green'!  --->


----------



## Good Ol Gal

well we've only been members since April '04 and I know that I would LOVE to be in this club.   We have already done an add-on!! 

Congrats to everyone on the list, maybe we'll see you sometime in WDW


----------



## bavaria

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> I think we should start an under 100 club!!!



I was just going to suggest an under 51 point club for you and I, but you got there first!

 

Now, I know that we will be part of the 'more exclusive' club one day!!!!


----------



## greenban

deba said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me what a 'triple' and an 'almost triple' are?
> 
> P.S. Congrats to those with tons of points!  Me looking a lttle 'green'!  --->



My understanding of the terms (that I used BTW!) are that a 'triple' has 3 UY of points available, such as all 2003 UY banked into 2004, and all 2004 UY points available, and all 2005 points intact, for when the 2005 UY starts!

A near triple is almost a triple, but more than a double.

Toot Toot!

As to the business angle, I can only speak for myself, that buying them through my business saved me a 'real' or 'effective' 40% of the cost, plus made my maint. fees and interest deductible as well.  Of course I have to report my income from renting my original 'bonus' points, but that was worth it.  However, I was able to maximize my benefits from this arraingement, YMMV.

-Tony


----------



## Toot Toot

Not Worth It...


----------



## jkovick

So how often do all of you 1000+ people go to Disney?  Is it multiple trips or one big long trip?


----------



## DVCconvert

jkovick said:
			
		

> So how often do all of you 1000+ people go to Disney?  Is it multiple trips or one big long trip?



Well -- speaking as a 'near' "club" member ( 922 pts @ BWV) I can say that we regularly try to attend the Flower & Garden Festival, The Food & Wine Festival, and a Christmas time visit with our points.  Idealy each trip is at least 10 nights, split between BWV and OKW.


----------



## jkovick

Sounds wonderful.  We only joined in 10/04 and are already considering an add on.


----------



## greenban

jkovick said:
			
		

> So how often do all of you 1000+ people go to Disney?  Is it multiple trips or one big long trip?



Yes!

 

-Tony


----------



## jiggerj

When we stayed at OKW back in Sept when Hurricane Jeanne came thru there was an "older" couple (Im in my 40's) that we started talking to at the little bar area.  Not sure of the name of it but there are only like 5 seats in there and they had excellent conch fritters! But anyways...during the conversation they mentioned that they were staying for about 6 weeks!  I couldn't believe it! They told us that they were DVC members and they were just  super friendly.  After the hurricane ripped thru we went back to the little bar area and there they were again! (or maybe still)  Happy, tan and so relaxed.  I was thinking to myself Wow...how fantastic to be able to spend that amount of time at OKW in Disney.  I want to be just like that couple when I grow up!


----------



## isyt

I am definitely on my way to joining the club. We just joined in Nov 04 but have done 2 add ons and now have 850 pts. I am trying real hard to control myself but I am finding it harder and harder. I would love to retire to Disney in the winter months. That would be awesome!! I have about 30 yrs until retirement so I should be able to make the 3000 pnts by than!! Hope to join you soon !!!


----------



## DisneyAunt

jiggerj said:
			
		

> When we stayed at OKW back in Sept when Hurricane Jeanne came thru there was an "older" couple (Im in my 40's) that we started talking to at the little bar area.  Not sure of the name of it but there are only like 5 seats in there and they had excellent conch fritters! But anyways...during the conversation they mentioned that they were staying for about 6 weeks!  I couldn't believe it! They told us that they were DVC members and they were just  super friendly.  After the hurricane ripped thru we went back to the little bar area and there they were again! (or maybe still)  Happy, tan and so relaxed.  I was thinking to myself Wow...how fantastic to be able to spend that amount of time at OKW in Disney.  I want to be just like that couple when I grow up!




ME TOO!!!!  

To all those who have 1000+ points  BRAVO!!!   I'm sure you have worked hard for what you have and should enjoy it.  

I am curious ...how many other people stay for "extended" trips like mentioned above.   I think that is FANTASTIC!!!        Imagine what this couples grandchildren or children say......my grandparents live at WDW.


----------



## Steamboat Bill

I was in the 1,000 point club. 500 at VWL and 500 at SS.

Believe it or not.....it was too many points for me and my family. Thus, I sold 500 points via TTS and I am very happy joining the 500 point club.

I thought there was a maximum of 2000 or 2500 points per person. How did someone get 3,500 points. Besides the maintenance is around $13,000 per year....ouch!!!!


----------



## T.E. Yeary

Can we talk?  

HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
Tom


----------



## lllovell

The way someone could have 3,500 is that there is a total you may own per resort and a total you may own over all - so I am guessing that the 3.500 owner is a multiple resort owner.

*wonders if there is anything I can do to butter Tom up to get started on those add-ons*


----------



## JimC

Steamboat Bill said:
			
		

> ...I thought there was a maximum of 2000 or 2500 points per person. How did someone get 3,500 points. Besides the maintenance is around $13,000 per year....ouch!!!!




I believe the maximum is 2,000 per resort and 5,000 overall.  But I suspect some careful deeding can bypass this.  Just as you can get around the $100,000 FDIC coverage at your bank, you could put contracts in your name, your spouse's name, you and your spouse's name, etc.  It is possible that DVC would aggregate common control in their limitation but I don't believe that to be the case.  Someone may be able to check the paperwork to be sure on this point.


----------



## cruise-o-matic

#12 Nanajo1 & #20 Nanjo1...... could "Nanjo1" be a typo?


----------



## JimC

cruise-o-matic said:
			
		

> #12 Nanajo1 & #20 Nanjo1...... could "Nanjo1" be a typo?




Good question....I'll have to do some research on that one.  Thanks.


----------



## Nanajo1

Greetings from Nanajo1.
Due to a wishful math error I posted that I had 1400 points. A March 05 add-on brought my total to 1305. I would still like to find those 100 points!  
We go to WDW twice a year. Taking our immediate family(children and grands)
every other T'giving. We take other family members on the off years and take couples only during our winter/spring trip.
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## isyt

isyt said:
			
		

> I am definitely on my way to joining the club. We just joined in Nov 04 but have done 2 add ons and now have 850 pts. I am trying real hard to control myself but I am finding it harder and harder. I would love to retire to Disney in the winter months. That would be awesome!! I have about 30 yrs until retirement so I should be able to make the 3000 pnts by than!! Hope to join you soon !!!





Yes I am quoting myself. I did it   !! Just found out that I passed ROFR on 2 150 pt contracts briunging me up to............1150 points    !!!

I definetly need help!!! At least I am in club now ( I thought it would have taken me longer, oh well)!!!!


----------



## TammyAlphabet

T.E. Yeary said:
			
		

> Can we talk?
> 
> HAPPY "MAGICAL" VACATIONING,
> Tom


----------



## Safari Queen

I have no problem with the threat, though it does make me jealous.  I, too, would be fascinated to hear how people with this many points use them.  Long vacations, many vacation, GVs...?  It would help color my dreams!


----------



## Holly

Congrats on all of your points!


----------



## pmcpmc




----------



## disneynutt1225

Wow, congrats to all those in the 1000+ points club. That's such a fantastic achievement!!!


----------



## TammyAlphabet

I have been doing some calculations, (uh-oh), and it seems that 1000 points under the new incentive would be around 83,000.  Now, given that a new SUV costs around half that, a two income couple that just drive old cars and have no car payment could well afford the 1000 points.  As for the maintenance fees, well that would entail some extra income, say 80 dollars per week.  

Boy, call you tell I want to be on the list!!!


----------



## hcortesis

Yes, I'm new.
Just added on 100 at the BCV for a total of 1000.  All are October use year.
Asked for the add on of 100 in September and got the call the first week of October that the wait had come through.


----------



## JimC

hcortesis -- Congratulations and welcome to our little community on the DIS!


----------



## rjthkids

How cool!!   I don't think we'll ever make into the 1000 point club, but the very thought of getting to spend 4+ weeks at Disney every year....dreamy bliss!


----------



## greenban

Hi guys, can I be updated?

Add 73 points to BCV December use year (7 month wait............long wait.....)

-Tony


----------



## JimC

greenban said:
			
		

> Hi guys, can I be updated?
> 
> Add 73 points to BCV December use year (7 month wait............long wait.....)
> 
> -Tony



Tony,  Congratulations!  How did you come up with 73 points for an add-on?

I will post you now at 1173 total.


----------



## greenban

JimC  Thanks for the update.

I wish I could explain the 73 points as the end product of advanced calculations   involving Ordinary Differential  Equasions, Calculus, LaPlace Transforms and the cube root of the Lost numbers (4 8 15 16 23 42).

Or better yet the 73 points allow us to stay a full three months during the winter.

Sadly, the truth is much stranger, and perhaps sadder than that.

I had been on a waiting list for EITHER Sept. or Dec. BCV points, just one day shy of 7 months, when my guide called and said she had some available points.  I took em all, which turned out to be 73 December points, still no September points available!

However, when the Contemporary DVC becomes available I will buy 127, or 227 points to 'even' my total out again!


  -Tony


----------



## sigillaria

*When I was in a little room signing papers in Nov. 91--there was a Dr. from Illinois who wanted to spend winter months at DVC as he did not want to buy a 2nd home. He bought the maximum amount of points    Disney would sell to 1 person. I think he had enough for 3 months (?).   
Anyone know what the maximum allowed was?  
 *


----------



## JimC

sigillaria said:
			
		

> *When I was in a little room signing papers in Nov. 91--there was a Dr. from Illinois who wanted to spend winter months at DVC as he did not want to buy a 2nd home. He bought the maximum amount of points    Disney would sell to 1 person. I think he had enough for 3 months (?).
> Anyone know what the maximum allowed was?
> *



Welcome to the DIS and our forum   I believe the maximum was 2,000 points.

I note your signature says you are contract number 270.  Congratulations on a smart move on your part.  We are part of the should have club.  It took us ten years after our summer 92 tour to finally join.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

The maximum at any one resort is 2000 points and a total of 5000 points.

Some have reported skirting these limits by having some points in the name of one party and more in the name of the spouse - so it is possible to hold more than 5000 DVC points.


----------



## tmt martins

WOW  congrats to you all This is very nice.

If I ever hit the LOTTO I will buy MAX and I think it's great that when people

 DO WHAT THEY WANT TO ENJOY THEIR MONEY.


----------



## kjm4

Wow.  That is a lot of points!  I can't imagine getting to 1,000 posts here let alone 1,000 points with DVC.  I'd mention the 1,000 plus people to my wife but I think she'd get really nervous...


----------



## DrTomorrow

Now I understand why the new dues increases are causing some stress....


----------



## Nanajo1

Thanks to the new features on the DVC board I now know that I have 1555 points!    Don't ask why I couldn't/didn't keep track.   I just would call and ask if I had enough points to book my current trip. Stupid I know. Now I will keep a closer eye on things.
I have my MF automatically deducted from my bank. I know I'm irresponsible.


----------



## greenban

Jim C:

Well I passed ROFR on a contract at OKW today, would you please add 1156 points to my total 

And, yes I hope to buy CRV points when they become available to round up to an even number!

-Tony

(Currently grinning ear-to-ear!)


----------



## DVCforMe

Congrats Tony!  Does that sweet OKW contract make up for the VWL that got away???


----------



## greenban

DVCforMe said:
			
		

> Congrats Tony!  Does that sweet OKW contract make up for the VWL that got away???



Ya know DVCforME that is a very good question......

And the answer is....

YES

 

-Tony


----------



## DVCforMe

Excellent, Tony! 

I learned from you and offered high on a triple-loaded BWV contract - still chewing on my finger nails waiting to hear on ROFR.  Hopefully in time to book a BW Grand Villa for the 1/2 marathon next year.  I need lots of room to lie prostrate on the floor for serveral days after the run     

Charlotte


----------



## greenban

Charlotte!

Let me wish a BIG GOOD LUCK and PIXIE DUST to you on this Wonderful Friday the 13th!!!

I don't know how you marathoners can do all that running, you guys are amazing.

  

-Tony


----------



## jim and meesie

Not to count others money but really, how do you use more than 1000 points/year?  WOW!!!!  I find it fascinating (and am a bit envious) (alot)!!!!

Maybe after I finish paying over $80,000./year in tuitions  (in 11 more years) I can be a DVC super member too!


----------



## AmyBeth68

jim and meesie said:
			
		

> Not to count others money but really, how do you use more than 1000 points/year?  WOW!!!!  I find it fascinating (and am a bit envious) (alot)!!!!
> 
> Maybe after I finish paying over $80,000./year in tuitions  (in 11 more years) I can be a DVC super member too!



Sadly I am NOT in the club but I do have a bit of insight...my inlaws have a bunch of DVC contracts as well as Marriott timeshare weeks in Florida.  They travel to Florida the 2nd week of January every year and return in April.  Their entire stay is split between DVC (typically OKW and BC) and one of the Marriott vacation club resorts in Orlando.  They did not want to have to worry about a home or even a condo while they are not in Florida (now I understand after the hurricane season we just had YIKES).  

In addition to their winter in Florida, they also like to visit WDW during one of the holidays or festivals....this year it's going to be F&WF, last year it was F&GF.  They are originals to DVC...bought their first contract at OKW the first year it was available so the points were much more affordable then LOL!


----------



## JimC

greenban said:
			
		

> Jim C:
> 
> Well I passed ROFR on a contract at OKW today, would you please add 1156 points to my total
> 
> And, yes I hope to buy CRV points when they become available to round up to an even number!
> 
> -Tony
> 
> (Currently grinning ear-to-ear!)



Tony, 

Now that is quite a sum of points!!! So when are we going????   

Congratulations


----------



## MomsGoneGoofy

We are not quite there with 970 points, but we are still in the borrowing mode so I think another add on is in our future.


----------



## nezy

I congratulate you all-someday I wish I could join you!

Now as far as how to use 1000 pts:

I ams sure if you  always stayed 2 br for 10 days instead of 5, 6 o7 . We go in the winter to Fla. I would probably book a few Easters or summer months at HH. I would also trade to Concierge and go to the Sagamore on Lake George every summer. Then I would use my points for a Disney cruis-

Sounds like I would need 2000 pts.!LOL!


----------



## DVCforMe

Hi Jim C,

Can you put us in at 1455 please?  First we bought extra to divide up between our kids (they're still really little) and then extra for my parents to spend weeks away from the cold Minnesota winter (they're not that old).  I think I've finally faced the truth that I just really love visiting Disney with family and friends and I think DVC is the greatest thing since sliced bread!

Charlotte

One more 230 contract waiting to pass ROFR and then we're done - at least until CRV or AKV.....


----------



## JimC

MomsGoneGoofy said:
			
		

> We are not quite there with 970 points, but we are still in the borrowing mode so I think another add on is in our future.



Add-ons are addictive.  It is a good thing these are deeded interests.  Because if it they were not they could set up a monthly program like they do with their stock.  We buy a set dollar amount of Disney stock each month directly from the company.  Have the dividends reinvested that way as well.  Now suppose you could subscribe to a similar program at DVC?


----------



## JimC

DVCforMe said:
			
		

> Hi Jim C,
> 
> Can you put us in at 1455 please?  First we bought extra to divide up between our kids (they're still really little) and then extra for my parents to spend weeks away from the cold Minnesota winter (they're not that old).  I think I've finally faced the truth that I just really love visiting Disney with family and friends and I think DVC is the greatest thing since sliced bread!
> 
> Charlotte
> 
> One more 230 contract waiting to pass ROFR and then we're done - at least until CRV or AKV.....



Congratulations     Noted on post 1 as requested.


----------



## DVCLady

Delete


----------



## Disney1fan2002

Can I join the list if 300% of my yearly points are over 1000?   

Every 3 years I can be a 1000-pointer.

Since I will not wait to go to WDW every 3 years, I guess it won't work. Oh well. I can still enjoy reading the list!


----------



## sz9144

I'm not jealous- I'd hate to pay their dues!!  I feel the same way about big houses- imagine paying to heat and cool them!


----------



## wisbucky

I love this post.   It always give me a reason to dream.  I would love to see where all the 1000 pointers are from.    Are there any from Wis?


----------



## Scott H

Subscribing only...


----------



## Disneyrsh




----------



## mannasn

Wow!   Who knew that people with that many points even existed!   LOL   

And here my husband and I were worrying about how we'll come up with the money to buy in at 200 pts before our next Dis trip....   Of course, we're also trying to be debt free and would pay only cash, so maybe that has a little bit to do with it!


----------



## I Love DVC

How do you spend 3500 points??????  Do you _LIVE_ at WDW only in grand villas?????  We just bought 150 points and are banking them into the 2007 use year.  So we'll have 300 points to take a vacation.  We'll probably spend 12 nights in WDW in a studio and 3 nights in VBR in a 1-bedroom.

I don't think that anyone should feel bad about their "modest" contracts.  I mean, we bought into the lowest possible contract we could get.

Sure, 500 + points would be nice.....but, I know that there are a lot of families who only get to go to WDW as a "once in a lifetime" sort of thing.  I'm just happy my parents bought into DVC and are going to will it to me when I am of legal age!!!!!!!


----------



## momtosydneyntodd

Congratulations to all DVC members --- from 1 point all the way to a jillion!  We have a lot to be thankful for.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

momtosydneyntodd said:
			
		

> Congratulations to all DVC members --- from 1 point all the way to a jillion!  We have a lot to be thankful for.



Right On Sister!


----------



## 7onbuzz

The DW and I bought 200 points in February after returning from a cruise.  After getting back home we called up our sales person and added another 50.  The DW worries that we have too many points, but my opinion is how could you ever have too many points!?!?  Even if you're not able to use them all, you can always let friends or family use them.  Way to go 1000 pt. club! Hope to join you someday if I can convince the DW.


----------



## jiggerj

momtosydneyntodd said:
			
		

> Congratulations to all DVC members --- from 1 point all the way to a jillion!  We have a lot to be thankful for.



Well said!!    I consider myself very lucky and very well blessed indeed-  DVC has literally been a dream come true for me.


----------



## brandip22

What a great thread! Now, I wonder how long it will take me to get there? I want an add-on now so bad I can taste it! I have a pact with myself that I will not add on until all my other debt is gone, so at least I have to wait a little while. Hopefully, I will be there in a few years, though! Congrats to you all!


----------



## Patty3

Right now, we only have 400 points.  But, we are thinking about buying a large contract at HHI.  My question is that the dues are going to be in the $1900 range.  So, with that said, is it better for us to just pay cash for the nights we stay and not buy?  Please tell me the advantages of owning a large contact given the maintenance fees are higher with the larger contracts.  Thanks.


----------



## BeccaG

This thread brings a    to my face!  I am glad that you all have been blessed in such a way to have 1000+ points.  My husband and I just purchased our first 200 point contract 2 weeks ago.  I would LOVE to retire at DW (although I don't like the humidity in the summer)!  I am glad too that so many of you have wrriten about sharing your points with family and coworkers.  I hope to be able to do the same thing now and in the future. I guess you can say I have an "Oprah" complex!!  Meaning, I want to be able to give as much as I can to those I can, since I have been blessed with so much!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Just what I needed to see.    I/we are seriously thinking of adding to our total, 550.  

Bobbi


----------



## JimC

Patty3 said:
			
		

> Right now, we only have 400 points.  But, we are thinking about buying a large contract at HHI.  My question is that the dues are going to be in the $1900 range.  So, with that said, is it better for us to just pay cash for the nights we stay and not buy?  Please tell me the advantages of owning a large contact given the maintenance fees are higher with the larger contracts.  Thanks.



The maintenance fees are higher but you get the same relative value in a large contract as you do with smaller contracts.  The concerns I have with large conracts is that they are likely to be harder to sell and you cannot split them if you wanted to reduce points or gift to children.  I prefer to buy multiple contracts in the 100 to 300 range.  I think that keeps them within the sweet spot of the market without getting so small that closing and sales costs become overly burdensome on a per point basis


----------



## Dsnybob

JimC,

Please add us to the list!  We purchased an add-on this weekend bringing our total points (all at SSR) to 1020.


----------



## isyt

Dsnybob said:


> JimC,
> 
> Please add us to the list!  We purchased an add-on this weekend bringing our total points (all at SSR) to 1020.



Congrats!!!! Looks like us Jersey folks will be down by Mickey alot!!!


----------



## marcybear

Add us to the list also.  We bought an add on in October, bringing our total to 1000 points.  We own at BCV, WL, SSR.  Even with 1000 points, there are a lot of times that I wish we had more points .  I know--just crazy.


----------



## tomandrobin

Congrats to the newest members!  

I'm guessing it will take us 4 or 5 years to get to the 1000 points club, with doing one add-on a year.


----------



## Laurabearz

Wow, didn't know there was a new thread started... and I see we have dropped to #38! 

Gosh I wish we could do an add on! 

Edited to add I didnt know this was an OLD new thread.. sorry for bumping. The Original thread was bumped and someone linked to this one and I thought... well... I dont know what I thought lol


----------



## Zane_Anthony

This would be my DIS Wish !  



Congrats to all who have made it, I hope to be just like you one day !


----------



## jdg345

Wow ... this definitely gives me something to work towards ... I've already added on at SSR and AKV ... Maybe they'll annouce CRV as soon as SSR sells out and I can buy more points there too!  

There really needs to be an 'Addonitis Support Group' here on the DIS.


----------



## icydog

I would like to add on some AKL points as well. I miss my old slot at 1200+ points. I lost some ground when I sold my BWV points but added a new Vero Contract so now I have 1085 but somehow I am out of points for 2007-2008 already.


----------



## JimC

Updating with information from Doc's recent "How many DVC points do you own" poll.


----------



## lisaviolet

So happy for all of you.  Just popping in to say, "congratulations and enjoy!!"

One day.  One day.


----------



## isyt

Oh Jim, I was really weak today and did a 100 pt AKL add on. Now I have 1405pts. Can you please update me, and ssshhhh I haven't told hubby yet! What happens at DVC stays at DVC!!! Thanks


----------



## wendydarling826

Boy am I jealous.


----------



## JimC

isyt said:


> Oh Jim, I was really weak today and did a 100 pt AKL add on. Now I have 1405pts. Can you please update me, and ssshhhh I haven't told hubby yet! What happens at DVC stays at DVC!!! Thanks



Done and done


----------



## OhioDVC

Jim,

Please sign me up for the 1000 point club, we have 1660 points spread acrossed  HH, OKW, SSR, BCV and VWL

thanks


----------



## DisneyBride'03

I'd be happy with 100 lol...Working on it...DVC tour scheduled for 9/1..however....we're still on the fence with resale and direct through Disney!
Trust me...if I had 1000 I'd be darn proud and share the news too!!!


----------



## JimC

OhioDVC said:


> Jim,
> 
> Please sign me up for the 1000 point club, we have 1660 points spread acrossed  HH, OKW, SSR, BCV and VWL
> 
> thanks



Welcome OhioDVC


----------



## BWV Dreamin

No, I do not own near 1000 pts. Was wondering what the average yearly maintenance fees are to those with 1000+ pts.?


----------



## JimC

BWV Dreamin said:


> No, I do not own near 1000 pts. Was wondering what the average yearly maintenance fees are to those with 1000+ pts.?



Dues range from $4.12 to $5.63 per point.  Figure an average rate around $4.70 per point.


----------



## icydog

Is anyone keeping track of these posts so there can be an ongoing list?


----------



## JimC

icydog said:


> Is anyone keeping track of these posts so there can be an ongoing list?



As the thread title says -- post number one is updated each time.


----------



## Dsnybob

JimC,

We just added 200 points at SSR.  Please update our total to 1,220. 



Dsnybob said:


> JimC,
> 
> Please add us to the list!  We purchased an add-on this weekend bringing our total points (all at SSR) to 1020.


----------



## JimC

Dsnybob,

Done and congratulations


----------



## drag n' fly

Deep-Thots said:


> I am curious about what the purpose of this thread is.
> 
> Maybe you all should lobby for your own "Club-1000" board?
> 
> And then the rest of us can belong to the "Sub-Par-Club" board. Or the "Bitty Board." Or whatever we want to call it.





Hey we own 225 points and never look down on those bloated 1000+ point owners.  We all work hard for our money and if they want to spend it on points so be it. Good on them. Why not have a discussion on what to do with all those points? Maybe they should start a poll and see how many people in the 1000+ club "wasted" their points on a cruise (someone else's words not mine)  How about finding out how many of those point misers actually slept five in a one bedroom? 

No need for envy; our money is the same colour as theirs. They are not DIS rockstars (tongue in cheek) and they go on waitlists like eveyone else and go poop everyday just like the rest of us.....Lighten UP!


----------



## Laurabearz

icydog said:


> I would like to add on some AKL points as well. I miss my old slot at 1200+ points. I lost some ground when I sold my BWV points but added a new Vero Contract so now I have 1085 but somehow I am out of points for 2007-2008 already.



hehe rereading this thread I had to comment on this.... 

I have used all but 2 of ALL of our 2009 points... 

Although we have 3 trips pending with those points... It's still sad to see zero points for 2007, zero points for 2008 and 2 points left in 2009


----------



## OhioDVC

Jim,

Please update points for OhioDVC

added 140 SSR in Sept and another 500 on the member's cruise

So that is an additional 640

Thanks

Carl


----------



## marcybear

Jim please update Marcybear to 1250 points.  Had to add 250 AKL on our last cruise.  Thanks


----------



## JimC

Done and done.  Congratulations and Happy New Year


----------



## bobbiwoz

Laurabearz said:


> hehe rereading this thread I had to comment on this....
> 
> I have used all but 2 of ALL of our 2009 points...
> 
> Although we have 3 trips pending with those points... It's still sad to see zero points for 2007, zero points for 2008 and 2 points left in 2009



Yes, but those must be some AWESOME trips you have planned!!!

Bobbi


----------



## Jeremy&Susan

We would like to cordially invite anybody in this club to invite us down to DVC if you have trouble spending all your points. )


----------



## Stevegriswold

I wonder?

I have seen too many Richard Pryor / Superman movies.  But that got me thinking.  Hum, if we could get a few leftover DVC points here and there, just think we might be able to stay one night at a DVC property.  

Hum, we do embroidered T-shirts, hats, and tote bags.  We can not do any copyrighted Disney characters but could come up with something cool, "I love DVC", "My Nth trip to Disney World"  "Disney Daddy" or just monograms or names, or a cool design.

Thoughts?

Steve
Atlanta GA


----------



## Laurabearz

bobbiwoz said:


> Yes, but those must be some AWESOME trips you have planned!!!
> 
> Bobbi



Oh yes, they are... No complaints here, and everyone should have our problems  

We are taking friends with us to WDW in Aug and my BIL in October. We love spreading the magic with freinds and family. 

It makes paying our yearly dues more paletable.


----------



## tomandrobin

Just wanted to bump this back up to the top! Hoping to make the list one day!


----------



## icydog

Will you please change my point total to *1380.* We bought an AKV contract on the member cruise plus I purchased a VB resale. Thanks a lot. If tomandRobin had not bumped this thread I wouldn't have gone onto the DVC member website to check my point totals. Thanks Tomandrobin for waking me up.


----------



## tomandrobin

icydog said:


> Thanks Tomandrobin for waking me up.



You are welcome!


----------



## Starr W.

icydog said:


> Will you please change my point total to *1380.* We bought an AKV contract on the member cruise plus I purchased a VB resale. Thanks a lot. If tomandRobin had not bumped this thread I wouldn't have gone onto the DVC member website to check my point totals. Thanks Tomandrobin for waking me up.



Congrats on getting that VB resale!


----------



## Onthebay

Just curious how much is the maintenance for soooooo many points ??
(Still not a member but have rented )
Saving for the kids school  Long way to go.


----------



## tomandrobin

Onthebay said:


> Just curious how much is the maintenance for soooooo many points ??
> (Still not a member but have rented )
> Saving for the kids school  Long way to go.



If the points were at SSR $4210 per year.


----------



## JimC

Congratulations DVC Mike


----------



## DVC Mike

JimC said:


> Congratulations DVC Mike


 
Thanks. I can remember seeing this post a long time ago and knowing that I'd never _ever_ be a member of the DIS DVC 1000 point club.


----------



## JimC

DVC Mike said:


> Thanks. I can remember seeing this post a long time ago and knowing that I'd never _ever_ be a member of the DIS DVC 1000 point club.



"Never" is a very dangerous word to utter....it has an irritating habit of coming around and biting you in the back side


----------



## janni518

JimC said:


> "Never" is a very dangerous word to utter....it has an irritating habit of coming around and biting you in the back side



That's okay Mike I got a Mickey Mouse bandaid we can put on that bite.  

Congrats hope to join y'all some day.


----------



## icydog

icydog said:


> Will you please change my point total to *1380.* We bought an AKV contract on the member cruise plus I purchased a VB resale. Thanks a lot. If tomandRobin had not bumped this thread I wouldn't have gone onto the DVC member website to check my point totals. Thanks Tomandrobin for waking me up.





Onthebay said:


> Just curious how much is the maintenance for soooooo many points ??
> (Still not a member but have rented )
> Saving for the kids school  Long way to go.



I think it's something like $5000 a year. I own 320 Vero Beach points--those raise the maintenance fees up significantly. 
Vero = 320
BCV= 300
AKV= 250
OKW=510
Maybe someone will do the math for me to get the actual total since I'm not sure of the rate per point anymore.


----------



## JimC

Congratulations wisbucky


----------



## wisbucky

We have now become 1000 point members.  Just added on to BLT and this puts us at 1089 points.       I cant believe we are at 1000 points!


----------



## OhioDVC

Jim,

Please update OhioDVC's point total.

I purchased 110 at AKV and 160 at BLT on the Member's Cruise.

Grand total now is 2570

thanks

Carl


----------



## JimC

OhioDVC said:


> Jim,
> 
> Please update OhioDVC's point total.
> 
> I purchased 110 at AKV and 160 at BLT on the Member's Cruise.
> 
> Grand total now is 2570
> 
> thanks
> 
> Carl



Will do and congratulations!  When we were on DCL in September they had some incredible incentives.  What were they running on the member's cruise?


----------



## OhioDVC

Jim,

I bought a total of 270 points, they let me split it up 110 AKV and 160 BLT
The incentive was:

$300 credit towards my bill on that cruise
$8 off AKV per point
$5 off BLT per point
7 day/6 night stay at BLT any dates in a 2 bedroom MK view plus Disney VIP fast passes for everyone registered for the stay, for every day.

they had other incentives like free Disney Adventures but I don't remember the details

Carl


----------



## icydog

OhioDVC said:


> Jim,
> 
> I bought a total of 270 points, they let me split it up 110 AKV and 160 BLT
> The incentive was:
> 
> $300 credit towards my bill on that cruise
> $8 off AKV per point
> $5 off BLT per point
> 7 day/6 night stay at BLT any dates in a 2 bedroom MK view plus Disney VIP fast passes for everyone registered for the stay, for every day.
> 
> they had other incentives like free Disney Adventures but I don't remember the details
> 
> Carl



The year before in 2007 they offered a free cruise in a balcony cabin Cat 6 for two. We took that for 250 AKV points. Plus like $700 in gift cards. 

You got the equivalent of (X amount --how many?) BLT points for six nights in, say, Christmas week. Could you fill in the blank.. I'm too lazy to look it up.


----------



## Scraper

I don't know how I have missed this thread. I am AMAZED. I am also feeling very small. I am geen with envy. 
I love my DVC and my 200 points. Silly me I thought I had something . Well they are payed for.


----------



## icydog

Scraper said:


> I don't know how I have missed this thread. I am AMAZED. I am also feeling very small. I am geen with envy.
> I love my DVC and my 200 points. Silly me I thought I had something . Well they are payed for.



Mine too


----------



## Starr W.

OhioDVC said:


> Jim,
> 
> I bought a total of 270 points, they let me split it up 110 AKV and 160 BLT
> The incentive was:
> 
> $300 credit towards my bill on that cruise
> $8 off AKV per point
> $5 off BLT per point
> 7 day/6 night stay at BLT any dates in a 2 bedroom MK view plus Disney VIP fast passes for everyone registered for the stay, for every day.
> 
> they had other incentives like free Disney Adventures but I don't remember the details
> 
> Carl




That sounds like the deals they ran when they had the special DVC gathering in SoCal last year. Casey, the DVC infomercial girl made an appearance. I think for a huge add-on(400+) you got a Disney Adventure trip or a II exchange plus gift card and developer points.


----------



## OhioDVC

Jim,

If you take the 6 night stay at Christmas it is worth about 500 points or so.

But the best part is that you get the disney VIP fast passes for everyone in your party, everyday you are there.


----------



## DoOverDreams

Can we get added to this list?  With the purchase of BLT, we're now at 1,045 points!


----------



## JimC

OhioDVC said:


> Jim,
> 
> I bought a total of 270 points, they let me split it up 110 AKV and 160 BLT
> The incentive was:
> 
> $300 credit towards my bill on that cruise
> $8 off AKV per point
> $5 off BLT per point
> 7 day/6 night stay at BLT any dates in a 2 bedroom MK view plus Disney VIP fast passes for everyone registered for the stay, for every day.
> 
> they had other incentives like free Disney Adventures but I don't remember the details
> 
> Carl



Thank you Carl.  That is similar to what they were running in September.  Pretty good offerings in my opinion.


----------



## JimC

DoOverDreams said:


> Can we get added to this list?  With the purchase of BLT, we're now at 1,045 points!



Congratulations DoOverDreams


----------



## Laurabearz

Congrats to all the new members of The List!!    




Sadly we need to be taken off the list. We sold 130 BCV points so now we have 870.


----------



## magicmommy

Please add us to the list....we added 160 BLT for a grand total of 1010.....


----------



## JimC

magicmommy said:


> Please add us to the list....we added 160 BLT for a grand total of 1010.....



Congratulations


----------



## DVC Mike

Congrats to DoOverDreams and magicmommy!


----------



## tomandrobin

wisbucky said:


> We have now become 1000 point members.  Just added on to BLT and this puts us at 1089 points.       I cant believe we are at 1000 points!





DoOverDreams said:


> Can we get added to this list?  With the purchase of BLT, we're now at 1,045 points!





magicmommy said:


> Please add us to the list....we added 160 BLT for a grand total of 1010.....



Congratulations to all of you!!  

 One day I'll get there too!


----------



## OhioDVC

Jim,

Please update OhioDVC, we now have a total of 2,910 points.  We just added points at VGC

thanks

Carl


----------



## 6mouselovers

*PLEASE ADD US TO THE LIST, BWV AND BLT, TOTAL OF 1050!  THANKS!!!!! AND YIPPEE!!*


----------



## DoOverDreams

Can you update us?  With the additions of BLT and GCV we now have 1195.  And that's it for a while, honest!


----------



## tomandrobin

DoOverDreams, mouselovers, OhioDVC...........Congratulations!


----------



## DoOverDreams

tomandrobin said:


> DoOverDreams, mouselovers, OhioDVC...........Congratulations!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Disneypirate85

JimFitz said:


> ???????  Coffee taste bad this morning?



 OH man....thats was great...THANK YOU chuckle chuckle....


----------



## Moeluv4u7

Oh Wow! Congratulations to all who have acheived such a mass amount of points! I can only dream...
I think it is amazing and only hope to get another add on since our recent 200 point purchase- I figured next time it will be a cash purchase and I will have dues accounted for and sitting in the bank- LOL
BTW, Can we get in on any secrets or strategies anyone has used in gaining these amounts? I mean other than saving and working hard while maintaining your everyday lifestyles... 
I make a very good living as does DH- we have 5 kids 7 - 17 yrs old... I would love to have 200 for each of them as a wedding gift as they are older


----------



## JimC

My Goodness   Congratulations to you all.  Give me a minute and the list will be updated.


----------



## Markeymouses

WOW!!! That is so cool... I never knew people could have that many points! I spend so much time figuring out how to spend my 200 points I think I'd actually have to quit my job to make my plans...I think that list is a really cool thing! I found my self trying to figure out where and when to use 1000 points!!!   and that coffee comment ....priceless! I needed a good laugh today!


----------



## Disneydonnam

We just did an ad on at BLT .  We are so Happy we now have 1030 points.


----------



## JimC

Disneydonnam said:


> We just did an ad on at BLT .  We are so Happy we now have 1030 points.



Congratulations!  You are on the list.


----------



## lugnut33

Annual dues on the list in the first post at 4.70 per point comes to $443463.80.


----------



## kkbeaton2

I would LOVE to say that I belong to this club... however, I'm only at 800 points as of now.  My husband keeps saying, "What's another 200 points... we could add on (yet AGAIN), and this time we could do it at the Grand Californian, since we are founding members there."  Maybe some day our name will be on the list!


----------



## DeeCee735

lugnut33 said:


> Annual dues on the list in the first post at 4.70 per point comes to $443463.80.


 
Can't imagine the 4500 point owner's MF's at over $21,000 a year! But I can certainly imagine using all those points to be a snowbird


----------



## Sully

Please add us to the club. We now have 1045 points.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Congratulations!!!  We're close, but not there.

Bobbi


----------



## DVC Mike

bobbiwoz said:


> Congratulations!!! We're close, but not there.
> 
> Bobbi


 
You're just an add-on away!


----------



## bobbiwoz

DVC Mike said:


> You're just an add-on away!



I like your spirit!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

bobbiwoz said:


> Congratulations!!! We're close, but not there.
> 
> Bobbi


I hear Bay Lake Towers calling you.....


----------



## bobbiwoz

BWV Dreamin said:


> I hear Bay Lake Towers calling you.....



Maybe that's for you?!!!   I mean it...VWL is my MK resort of choice as far as purchasing goes. I can walk to Contemporary and take the small boat over to WL.  No, it would be one of our homes, BWV, VWL, VB, BCV or AKV that would take us over the top! We thought about SSR, for treehouse stay, but discarded that idea as well.

Bobbi


----------



## Monorail Purple&Gold

Interesting thread!

Very happy for all  you 1000 pointers  

. . .

very happy that you're paying those MF's and not ME!!!  

But seriously, more power to those who have, this have-not is not jealous.
Planning to add on more in the future, but unlikely to hit that 1000 point range as a teacher!


----------



## JimC

Sully said:


> Please add us to the club. We now have 1045 points.



Congratulations!    I'll have you on the list in a moment.


----------



## Belle & Ariel

I am wondering how many weeks vacation and how many days you are there each year.  Do you ever go other places?  Do you get tired of WDW?  
Care to share how you spend your points each year?  
I am amazed so many of you have so many points.  
And congrats on reaching this milestone!


----------



## DVC Mike

Well JimC, I guess you can update me to 1,125 points.


----------



## Hunclemarco

DVC Mike said:


> Well JimC, I guess you can update me to 1,125 points.



I knew those incentives would get to you....i think i'm biting soon too.  Not sure if i'm ready for 300 to make the 1000 pt club yet, but i'm sure i'll be there someday.


----------



## JimC

DVC Mike said:


> Well JimC, I guess you can update me to 1,125 points.



Done.  Congratulations


----------



## Disneymom2266

Just curious, do you rent out some of the points to pay the MF`s? If not, I would think it`s a waste of money to have that many points, plus pay the giant fees every year. The MF`s alone for that many points would cost more than a trip every year, no?  But I am a measley 200 point owner. Would love to have more someday.


----------



## tea pot

Congrats Sully and the rest of the 1000 point club 

Hope to join you guys some day... We're 1/2 way there


----------



## DW2DH&DS

not even close with only 325. maybe someday!!!


----------



## jekjones1558

Disneymom2266 said:


> Just curious, do you rent out some of the points to pay the MF`s? If not, I would think it`s a waste of money to have that many points, plus pay the giant fees every year. The MF`s alone for that many points would cost more than a trip every year, no?  But I am a measley 200 point owner. Would love to have more someday.



You are right.  Our yearly dues are about $6000, which would buy a trip every year and we would not have the initial investment cost.  But we go multiple times and bring friends and we probably would not do that if we were paying cash each time.  I will say that this year, for the first time, we have considered whether we might have too many points because health issues are keeping us from traveling for a while.  We ended up renting out some points because we're not sure when we can next go to WDW.  We also had a cash reservation at HHI that we had to cancel and I am really bummed about that.  For now the hope that we will be able to use our DVC points again before too long is keeping us going!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I'm still "almost there" but we are reconsidering BLT.  DH and I both love the decor of the 1-2 bedrooms.  These incentives could be what will bring us over the top!

Bobbi


----------



## BWV Dreamin

bobbiwoz said:


> I'm still "almost there" but we are reconsidering BLT. DH and I both love the decor of the 1-2 bedrooms. These incentives could be what will bring us over the top!
> 
> Bobbi


 I knew it!!!


----------



## jekjones1558

bobbiwoz said:


> I'm still "almost there" but we are reconsidering BLT.  DH and I both love the decor of the 1-2 bedrooms.  These incentives could be what will bring us over the top!
> 
> Bobbi



You go, Girl!


----------



## jennypenny

bobbiwoz said:


> I'm still "almost there" but we are reconsidering BLT.  DH and I both love the decor of the 1-2 bedrooms.  These incentives could be what will bring us over the top!
> 
> Bobbi



I know what you mean!  We might pull the trigger this time which would put us on the list.

And just so you know, it's your fault!!  We finally tried Vero Beach after all of your positive posts about it so now I need enough points to stay there too.


----------



## WilsonFlyer

Sorry. I just wanted to live vicariously in this club via my lone post in this thread.


----------



## DVC Mike

bobbiwoz said:


> I'm still "almost there" but we are reconsidering BLT. DH and I both love the decor of the 1-2 bedrooms. These incentives could be what will bring us over the top!
> 
> Bobbi


 
I see an add-on coming!


----------



## LIFERBABE

bobbiwoz said:


> I'm still "almost there" but we are reconsidering BLT.  DH and I both love the decor of the 1-2 bedrooms.  These incentives could be what will bring us over the top!
> 
> Bobbi



Bobbi the 1 and 2 beds at BLT are what pushed us over to add on at Blt

Very impressed with the size and decor.  Way better looking in person.


----------



## lah3hh

We just added on 60 at the VGC so that brings our total to 1200.  I was not sure how to get us added to the list on the first page of this thread so I PM's JimC.  Hopefully that is the right way to go about this but if not just let me know.

This is a good place to be...DVC heaven!!!


----------



## WelovMickey!

I just want to say WOW! I didn't even know this was possible!
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## JimC

lah3hh said:


> We just added on 60 at the VGC so that brings our total to 1200.  I was not sure how to get us added to the list on the first page of this thread so I PM's JimC.  Hopefully that is the right way to go about this but if not just let me know.
> 
> This is a good place to be...DVC heaven!!!



Done.  Congratulations and welcome


----------



## tomandrobin

LIFERBABE said:


> Bobbi the 1 and 2 beds at BLT are what pushed us over to add on at Blt
> 
> Very impressed with the size and decor.  Way better looking in person.



We have not bought BLT (yet) and were very impressed with the layout and decor of BLT in person.


----------



## DVC Mike

lah3hh said:


> This is a good place to be...DVC heaven!!!


 
 ITA


----------



## icydog

Added 350 more at BLT so the new total is 1380 + 350 =1730


----------



## DVC Mike

icydog said:


> Added 350 more at BLT so the new total is 1380 + 350 =1730


 
Congrats!


----------



## icydog

DVC Mike said:


> Congrats!



Thanks again. I would love your portfolio of resorts. We have OKW (which we love) VB (which will be a bear to sell) BCV, AKV and BLT.. We like/love VB but it is so easy to get in there now at 7 months,  it is a shame to pay those high maintenance fees. Right now resales are going for less than what we paid to join the DVC in 1992, at the original OKW resort, and that was 17 years ago. I think VB is an anomoly in that it is the only contract we own that has actually gone down in price.  Of course, any other timeshare --except DVC--- has gone down in price long before this recession.


----------



## arthur06

icydog said:


> Added 350 more at BLT so the new total is 1380 + 350 =1730



Yeah congratulations! Enjoy all those points!


----------



## JimC

icydog said:


> Added 350 more at BLT so the new total is 1380 + 350 =1730



Congratulations   Will be updated shortly.


----------



## lah3hh

I am thrilled to see the newly revised list.  Now I can DH cold hard facts that I am NOT the only crazy DVC member with what he calls 'too many points'.  Personally I have not hit my point ceiling yet so looking forward to the add ons still coming our way...Hawaii anyone??


----------



## 2disneydads

Jim,

Please add us - 2disneydads - 1125 points (BWV, SSR, AKV . . . and waiting Ko'Olina)


----------



## jekjones1558

2disneydads said:


> Jim,
> 
> Please add us - 2disneydads - 1125 points (BWV, SSR, AKV . . . and waiting Ko'Olina)


Congrats!  We can't afford Ko'olina--you'll have to post trip reports so we can enjoy your points there with you!


----------



## JimC

2disneydads said:


> Jim,
> 
> Please add us - 2disneydads - 1125 points (BWV, SSR, AKV . . . and waiting Ko'Olina)



Congratulations and welcome


----------



## Laurabearz

We need to be removed from the list.... 

I sold 130 point BCV contract so that leaves us with 870 points.


----------



## 2disneydads

The DVC reps told me on a recent DCL cruise that it will be awhile before points go on sale and that they will be expensive.  Now we heard the same rumors about BLT, and although BLT is somewhat expensive, it is not off the charts.  My guess is that the per point price will be about the same, but that the points required for a stay will be higher than the requirements at GCV.  We're only going to buy enough points for a stay every 2-3 years, because we have Hilton Grand Vacations Club on the Big Island and will want to make a long enough trip to justify the flights from NJ.  But I'll be happy to post a trip report.  We're going to Hawaii August 2010, and I hope that some kind of visitor center will be open then.


----------



## AnnaS

icydog said:


> Added 350 more at BLT so the new total is 1380 + 350 =1730



Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnnaS

2disneydads said:


> Jim,
> 
> Please add us - 2disneydads - 1125 points (BWV, SSR, AKV . . . and waiting Ko'Olina)



Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tecodis

Mary Anne said:


> I need to know exactly how you spend 3500 or so points a year.  I'm not being nasty, I just need to know how you spend them.  Grandvillas?  Holiday?  The winter months?



And a little under $20k in annual dues?!?!?!


----------



## RCharnay

What a delightful thread.  I'm ready to fall asleep dreaming of thousands of DVC points ready for me to enjoy.
 and only a few add-ons away...


----------



## tomandrobin

Jim

Add us to the list. We just purchased an additional 400 points bringing our total to 1135 points. 

Tom


----------



## LIFERBABE

tomandrobin said:


> Jim
> 
> Add us to the list. We just purchased an additional 400 points bringing our total to 1135 points.
> 
> Tom




Wow!! You bought a chunk!!  I have been nickel and diming all these years!  You were serious!!

Where did you buy?

Congratulations and Welcome Home x400


----------



## AnnaS

tomandrobin said:


> Jim
> 
> Add us to the list. We just purchased an additional 400 points bringing our total to 1135 points.
> 
> Tom



Congratulations Tom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

tomandrobin said:


> Jim
> 
> Add us to the list. We just purchased an additional 400 points bringing our total to 1135 points.
> 
> Tom



Congratulations!
Bobbi


----------



## DVC Mike

tomandrobin said:


> Jim
> 
> Add us to the list. We just purchased an additional 400 points bringing our total to 1135 points.
> 
> Tom


 
Congrats on your SSR purchase, and welcome to the club!

Oh, congrats on getting such a good price for SSR.


----------



## JimC

tomandrobin said:


> Jim
> 
> Add us to the list. We just purchased an additional 400 points bringing our total to 1135 points.
> 
> Tom



Done.  Congratulations


----------



## DVC Mike

Hey JimC!

With my add-on of more points at BLT today, I'm now at 1,250 points.


----------



## jekjones1558

Congrats to you, Mike!      And that means more fabulous trip reports for us DISers!


----------



## JimC

DVC Mike said:


> Hey JimC!
> 
> With my add-on of more points at BLT today, I'm now at 1,250 points.



I thought I might be hearing from you   Congratulations!  List is updated.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Hi Jim..
I recently added 200 at VGC, bringing my new total to 1300. 

MG


----------



## JimC

Maistre Gracey said:


> Hi Jim..
> I recently added 200 at VGC, bringing my new total to 1300.
> 
> MG



Hi MG!  Congratulations!  I just booked at stay there for next March.


----------



## lah3hh

Way to go DVCMike!!!!  BLT is yanking my chain as well but I am trying to hold strong and not add on again (well for now anyways!!!).


----------



## VallCopen

Wow I can't wait to be a part of the 1000 club  I joined in May with 460 and after we pay the house off next year WE WILL do an add-on.  Till next year my fellow DVCers, till next year.


----------



## tomandrobin

Added 125 points at BLT today. That brings my total up to 1260 points.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

tomandrobin said:


> Added 125 points at BLT today. That brings my total up to 1260 points.



Wow, you did it today!! Congrats Tom!


----------



## DVC Mike

tomandrobin said:


> Added 125 points at BLT today. That brings my total up to 1260 points.


 
Congrats Tom! 

I'm sure that made Robin happy!


----------



## tomandrobin

DVC Mike said:


> Congrats Tom!
> 
> I'm sure that made Robin happy!



She is tickled pink....


----------



## JimC

tomandrobin said:


> Added 125 points at BLT today. That brings my total up to 1260 points.



Very nice, very nice indeed   Updated on the list.


----------



## SoCalDCLfan

Hi Jim,

Can you add us to the list?  We have 1000 points.  We're hoping to add-on at Ko'Olina.  thanks!


----------



## JimC

SoCalDCLfan said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Can you add us to the list?  We have 1000 points.  We're hoping to add-on at Ko'Olina.  thanks!



Welcome and Congratulations


----------



## gingermouse17

Hi Jim,

Can you add me to the list- just added 190 at bcv which means we made the 1000 mark.  

Thanks,


----------



## JimC

gingermouse17 said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Can you add me to the list- just added 190 at bcv which means we made the 1000 mark.
> 
> Thanks,



Will Do!  Congratulations


----------



## tinkerfan1

Wow, I just look at you guys and Disney dream.  It's like one poster said, he could remember looking at this board a long time ago and thinking he'd never be on it.  I hope I'm where he is some day.  I don't want to ever say never.  I think Walt taught us to believe that any dream was possible...  Heck, just buying my first points was a dream I thought I'd never achieve.  So, I'm one step closer.  Keep on loving Disney, guys.  It makes me happy to see so many others happy, too!!


----------



## OhioDVC

Jim,

Please adjust my point total down to 2,220.  I sold some of my DVC and bought Club Intrawest (Sandestin FL) and Fiesta Americana (Cabo San Lucas, MX).  

With the kids gone I figured it was time to expand my vacation portfolio.

Thanks

OhioDVC


----------



## JimC

OhioDVC said:


> Jim,
> 
> Please adjust my point total down to 2,220.  I sold some of my DVC and bought Club Intrawest (Sandestin FL) and Fiesta Americana (Cabo San Lucas, MX).
> 
> With the kids gone I figured it was time to expand my vacation portfolio.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> OhioDVC



Will do.  Enjoy the new purchases


----------



## DVC Mike

gingermouse17 said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> Can you add me to the list- just added 190 at bcv which means we made the 1000 mark.
> 
> Thanks,


 
Welcome to the club!


----------



## CarolAnnC

We just did a 60 point add on at VGC so we are now at 1080! Under CarolAnnC please...

Thank you for maintaining this list for us!


----------



## FindTheMickeys

I am sooo envious of this list.  Someday, I aspire to have 1000 points.  This is something to be really proud of!!  I have a few years to go as I only own 150 points  but I will get there someday  For those of you who are on this list, I can't think of a better list to be on and I say enjoy the fruits of your labors  You earned every point


----------



## JimC

CarolAnnC said:


> We just did a 60 point add on at VGC so we are now at 1080! Under CarolAnnC please...
> 
> Thank you for maintaining this list for us!



My pleasure.  Congratulations   We added on there as well and are looking forward to our first stay next Spring.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Hi Jim..
I added another 100 at VGC bringing my total to 1400. 

Thanx!
MG


----------



## VLee

All I can say is that you 1000-pt members are lucky.  I will probably never make your level, but I did an add-on at BLT that put me 2/3 of the way to 1000 and I am excited about that! and I have all my contracts paid off, which makes me more excited--especially since I retired recently!


----------



## JimC

Maistre Gracey said:


> Hi Jim..
> I added another 100 at VGC bringing my total to 1400.
> 
> Thanx!
> MG



MG, Congratulations   Will update now.


----------



## hmmerr02

What is life like for you guys?  Is DVC a "retirement" place for you?  My husband and I talk all of the time about what it would be like to snowbird for a couple of months at Disney.  We're in our early 30's and have a long way to go.  I am really curious how you all use your 1000 pts in a year!~  Can you tell me some stories?


----------



## DVC Mike

hmmerr02 said:


> What is life like for you guys? Is DVC a "retirement" place for you? My husband and I talk all of the time about what it would be like to snowbird for a couple of months at Disney. We're in our early 30's and have a long way to go. I am really curious how you all use your 1000 pts in a year!~ Can you tell me some stories?


 
I'm not retired or self-employed, and I manage to use all of my 1,250 points every year. It's not that difficult!


----------



## tomandrobin

Maistre Gracey said:


> Hi Jim..
> I added another 100 at VGC bringing my total to 1400.
> 
> Thanx!
> MG



Congratulations on your add-on!!


----------



## tomandrobin

VLee said:


> All I can say is that you 1000-pt members are lucky.  I will probably never make your level, but I did an add-on at BLT that put me 2/3 of the way to 1000 and I am excited about that! and I have all my contracts paid off, which makes me more excited--especially since I retired recently!



You never know....I never thought we would get to a 1,000 and now we have 1,260 points.


----------



## mlholster

We are new owners, since April 09. We started with a  small amount of points. After we  made our initial  purchase we realized we would definitely need more, so 2 add ons later here we are at 1000. Its all at BLT.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

mlholster said:


> We are new owners, since April 09. We started with a  small amount of points. After we  made our initial  purchase we realized we would definitely need more, so 2 add ons later here we are at 1000. Its all at BLT.



All I can say is Woooowwww!!!!


----------



## JimC

mlholster said:


> We are new owners, since April 09. We started with a  small amount of points. After we  made our initial  purchase we realized we would definitely need more, so 2 add ons later here we are at 1000. Its all at BLT.



Congratulations and welcome to the list


----------



## mlholster

> Congratulations and welcome to the list




*Thank you!*


----------



## bobbiwoz

mlholster said:


> We are new owners, since April 09. We started with a  small amount of points. After we  made our initial  purchase we realized we would definitely need more, so 2 add ons later here we are at 1000. Its all at BLT.



Wow, that was fast, congratulations!

We are waiting for our SSR points to show up, then I'll be posting here.

Bobbi


----------



## tomandrobin

mlholster said:


> We are new owners, since April 09. We started with a  small amount of points. After we  made our initial  purchase we realized we would definitely need more, so 2 add ons later here we are at 1000. Its all at BLT.



ZERO TO 1000 IN 5 MONTHS!!!

Congratulations and welcome the club! Don't forget to pick-up your members jacket on the way out!


----------



## tomandrobin

bobbiwoz said:


> Wow, that was fast, congratulations!
> 
> We are waiting for our SSR points to show up, then I'll be posting here.
> 
> Bobbi



But you are posting here already?


----------



## bobbiwoz

tomandrobin said:


> But you are posting here already?



Yes! I get it!!!


----------



## AnnaS

mlholster said:


> We are new owners, since April 09. We started with a  small amount of points. After we  made our initial  purchase we realized we would definitely need more, so 2 add ons later here we are at 1000. Its all at BLT.



WOW and WOW!!!!!

Congratulations again to all on the list.


----------



## auntsue

I'm so jealous!  Of course, I'm not jealous of your maintenance fees.

Good job all!


----------



## DizGirl20

auntsue said:


> I'm so jealous!  Of course, I'm not jealous of your maintenance fees.





Hey - I'm just jealous you all HAVE POINTS - be it 25 or 1000+!  I just can't seem to pull the trigger yet.  Getting close...


----------



## tomandrobin

bobbiwoz said:


> Yes! I get it!!!



Congrats on making the Club!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

tomandrobin said:


> Congrats on making the Club!!



Still premature, I'm afraid.  I was laughing at the "joke" of posting here.  Our seller is gravely ill, and the papers are not with her, she's in the hospital.  Her family is trying to straighten things out.  We hope to hear that the papers have been delivered, and that the points are truly "ours".

Bobbi


----------



## DenLo

I just realized that MF for 1000 points is almost like paying the taxes on a house!  

I too am envious of your points but not the MF.  I guess it all evens out in the end since you are able to stay a lot more days at WDW than the rest of us.

Congratulations to all of you.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DenLo said:


> I just realized that MF for 1000 points is almost like paying the taxes on a house!
> 
> I too am envious of your points but not the MF.  I guess it all evens out in the end since you are able to stay a lot more days at WDW than the rest of us.
> 
> Congratulations to all of you.



Yes, it's the taxes/mf that really make it feel like a "home."  Still, in spite of that, we think the cost of staying at a BC at VB is worth the price!  MF's are a lot less than really owning the oceanfront property!  Our Cape May house is .9 miles from the beach, just not the same as we feel when we're at VB!!!

Bobbi


----------



## DenLo

bobbiwoz said:


> Still premature, I'm afraid.  I was laughing at the "joke" of posting here.  Our seller is gravely ill, and the papers are not with her, she's in the hospital.  Her family is trying to straighten things out.  We hope to hear that the papers have been delivered, and that the points are truly "ours".
> 
> Bobbi



Oh dear.  So sad for both you and the seller and the seller's family.  I think this one needs extra, extra pixie dust.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DenLo said:


> Oh dear.  So sad for both you and the seller and the seller's family.  I think this one needs extra, extra pixie dust.



You're so kind, I'm sure the seller's family appreciates the sentiments even more than we do.


----------



## corpcomp

bobbiwoz said:


> Yes, it's the taxes/mf that really make it feel like a "home."  Still, in spite of that, we think the cost of staying at a BC at VB is worth the price!  MF's are a lot less than really owning the oceanfront property!  Our Cape May house is .9 miles from the beach, just not the same as we feel when we're at VB!!!
> 
> Bobbi



For us its the darn air fares that kill us.  MF is minor even if we had 1000 points.  We also have a beach house in the Outer Banks and are about 800 feet to the water so we do not need Vero.

And our taxes on a 2200 sq foot house in CT is about $12,000 per year with no trash / bus / or town services.   The house in the outer banks which is closer to 4000 sq feet has a tax of only $3100.  Go figure.


----------



## bobbiwoz

OK...the SSR points are in our account and waiting to be spent next Friday!!!

bobbiwoz 1030 points!


----------



## jekjones1558

bobbiwoz said:


> OK...the SSR points are in our account and waiting to be spent next Friday!!!
> 
> bobbiwoz 1030 points!



Congrats. Bobbi!  I am glad to hear that the deal finally is done!  Welcome to the 1000 Point Club (and I'll commiserate when dues statements arrive)!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jekjones1558 said:


> Congrats. Bobbi!  I am glad to hear that the deal finally is done!  Welcome to the 1000 Point Club (and I'll commiserate when dues statements arrive)!



Thanks, Jean!

It is likely that DS's family will be moving to Florida, south of Jacksonville.  That means we have to sort out just how we'll be using the points with them, it could mean that they will be joining us for more weekends...until this time, our weekend points have mostly been in studios.  Do they want to join us for NYE in 2010? Fun, but do we have enough points for all this? I don't know...first things first, let's hope they sell their house and find something, especially good schools for the DGCs!

At least they'll qualify for Florida rate annual passes, and since we don't live in Florida, we can't buy them, can we?

Bobbi


----------



## DVC Mike

bobbiwoz said:


> OK...the SSR points are in our account and waiting to be spent next Friday!!!
> 
> bobbiwoz 1030 points!


 
Congrats!


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Welcome aboard Bobbi! (and everyone else since I last posted on this thread).

MG


----------



## BWV Dreamin

Great Bobbi!!! now waiting for that Treehouse trip report!


----------



## JimC

bobbiwoz said:


> OK...the SSR points are in our account and waiting to be spent next Friday!!!
> 
> bobbiwoz 1030 points!



Congratulations


----------



## Dizny Dad

bobbiwoz said:


> OK...the SSR points are in our account and waiting to be spent next Friday!!!
> 
> bobbiwoz 1030 points!



 Just too cool!


----------



## tea pot

bobbiwoz said:


> OK...the SSR points are in our account and waiting to be spent next Friday!!!
> 
> bobbiwoz 1030 points!



WOO HOO  Congrats  

Question for the club members. How do you book an extended stay, say for a month? Do you have to call every week and book a week at a time?


----------



## DVCGeek

tea pot said:


> Question for the club members. How do you book an extended stay, say for a month? Do you have to call every week and book a week at a time?



Assuming you start at either 11 or 7 months, you could do that or call on that day to book the first week then call daily afterwords to add on a day at the end, OR you could just wait until the entire stay at 10.3/6.3 months out so everything is within the "+ 7 days" window...  I've never attempted more than 6 nights so far though, so MAYBE someone else knows of another trick???


----------



## goldilocks_63

Due to family illness and job loss, we're scaling back.  SO please take me off the list.

We've enjoyed the memories DVC has provided, and best to all.

We plan to still keep some points, but just need to make adjustments in our lifetyle right now, along with most of the country.

Best, Goldi


----------



## Disney Legend

goldilocks_63 said:


> Due to family illness and job loss, we're scaling back.  SO please take me off the list.
> 
> We've enjoyed the memories DVC has provided, and best to all.
> 
> We plan to still keep some points, but just need to make adjustments in our lifetyle right now, along with most of the country.
> 
> Best, Goldi



Hope things get better.


----------



## JimC

goldilocks_63 said:


> Due to family illness and job loss, we're scaling back.  SO please take me off the list.
> 
> We've enjoyed the memories DVC has provided, and best to all.
> 
> We plan to still keep some points, but just need to make adjustments in our lifetyle right now, along with most of the country.
> 
> Best, Goldi




Will do.  Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## goldilocks_63

Thank you,

and I'll be more active on the boards probably 6 months from now.

Until then, 

PIxie Dust to everyone, and go ride the rides for me.

Goldi


----------



## JimC

Congratulations to mnra


----------



## bobbiwoz

goldilocks_63 said:


> Due to family illness and job loss, we're scaling back.  SO please take me off the list.
> 
> We've enjoyed the memories DVC has provided, and best to all.
> 
> We plan to still keep some points, but just need to make adjustments in our lifetyle right now, along with most of the country.
> 
> Best, Goldi



I hope things turn around for the best soon!
bobbi


----------



## Mickey'sApprentice

I'm just lurking on here.

For you guys talking about property taxes...Alabama has some of the lowest property taxes in the country!

We pay less than $1,000/yr. in property taxes on a very nice 2,000 sq. ft. house.


----------



## 2disneydads

Dear Jim,

Please bump us up - we just purchased 150 more points, adding Bay Lake Tower to our resorts.  Our total now is 1275.

Thank you,

John (2disneydads)


----------



## BIERMUGG

Jim Please add to my total  300 Kadani  and 250 Bay Lake 

Total 1750

Thanks


----------



## magicmommy

Jim,

Please update us to 1060. I was sitting at my desk today and couldn't resist calling my guide to see if they had any Beach club points with a March UY. We just did a small 50 point add on for now but I get 09 points!


----------



## bobbiwoz

magicmommy said:


> Jim,
> 
> Please update us to 1060. I was sitting at my desk today and couldn't resist calling my guide to see if they had any Beach club points with a March UY. We just did a small 50 point add on for now but I get 09 points!



Congratulations!  

Bobbi


----------



## Maistre Gracey

magicmommy said:


> Jim,
> 
> Please update us to 1060. I was sitting at my desk today and couldn't resist calling my guide to see if they had any Beach club points with a March UY. We just did a small 50 point add on for now but I get 09 points!


You're on a roll!! 
Those points will be great for F&W!

MG


----------



## lugnut33

BTW, I just did a rough estimate on King Leonidas's 4500 points and it looks like he could stay at WDW from Nov. 1 through almost mid-April on those points (In a 1 bedroom at SSR).  

Oh, his MF for those points at SSR would be 20,070.


----------



## monkeyknuckler

Mickey'sApprentice said:


> I'm just lurking on here.
> 
> For you guys talking about property taxes...Alabama has some of the lowest property taxes in the country!
> 
> We pay less than $1,000/yr. in property taxes on a very nice 2,000 sq. ft. house.



Ours works with the same numbers, but in reverse!


----------



## JimC

Congratulations 2disneydads, biermugg and magicmommy


----------



## Sully

Please update us. We just added on 160 points at GCV. We now are at 1205 points. Thanks


----------



## JimC

Sully said:


> Please update us. We just added on 160 points at GCV. We now are at 1205 points. Thanks



Done and congratulations!


----------



## MomsGoneGoofy

MomsGoneGoofy said:


> We are not quite there with 970 points, but we are still in the borrowing mode so I think another add on is in our future.



Well it took us a few years but we added 2 small contracts yesterday, bringing our total points to 1020.  Woot!!!


----------



## DizGirl20

While I am far from being a member of this club, I think it is a great thread!

Just curious, if anyone would care to share, how exactly do you use your 1000 points every year?

Can you imagine if you banked & borrowed... you'd have 3000 points to spend in one year!


----------



## deebits

Please add us also.   We just added on VWL and are not at 106


----------



## deebits

DizGirl20 said:


> While I am far from being a member of this club, I think it is a great thread!
> 
> Just curious, if anyone would care to share, how exactly do you use your 1000 points every year?
> 
> Can you imagine if you banked & borrowed... you'd have 3000 points to spend in one year!



We go down about 3-4 times a year and stay in either one bedrooms or two with family.  So we use every point.  It is easy to do when you help family and friends make trip to WDW.


----------



## DVC Mike

MomsGoneGoofy said:


> Well it took us a few years but we added 2 small contracts yesterday, bringing our total points to 1020. Woot!!!


 
Congrats!


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Lord help me...
Another 150 at VGC.

New total is 1550. 

MG


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Congrats to the new 1000ers!

MG


----------



## jekjones1558

WooHoo for you, MG!  I wish we could afford to have VGC points.  Enjoy!


----------



## arthur06

Maistre Gracey said:


> Lord help me...
> Another 150 at VGC.
> 
> New total is 1550.
> 
> MG



Guess this means I have 1/10 the membership you do! 

I would love 1550 until MF need to be paid! Enjoy your poiints!


----------



## AnnaS

Congratulations to everyone who recently added on!


----------



## dclfun

Wow...I haven't read every post, but congrats to everyone in this "club"- we are at a measly 450. I have four kids and would like to have enough to pass along to each of them so they can enjoy the Disney vacations they had as kids with *their* kids. This would mean at least 200 per child, so somehow, some day, I need to add on 350 points. It's always nice to have a goal...right? Here's to great vacations for all of us!---Kathy


----------



## DVC Mike

Maistre Gracey said:


> Lord help me...
> Another 150 at VGC.
> 
> New total is 1550.
> 
> MG


 
Congrats!


----------



## MomsGoneGoofy

Maistre Gracey said:


> Lord help me...
> Another 150 at VGC.
> 
> New total is 1550.
> 
> MG



Congratulations   Enjoy


----------



## JimC

Congrats all.  Will have another update soon but had to PM the member for the correct point total. 

Have a great Memorial Day weekend and remember to honor our brave men and women, past and present, who serve our country!


----------



## DiznyDi

Maistre Gracey said:


> Lord help me...
> Another 150 at VGC.
> 
> New total is 1550.
> 
> MG



Congratulations on the latest addition!


----------



## mwmuntz

Count us in!  We just completed a 180 point add-on at BCV to bring us to a total of 1080 points.


----------



## nolanboys

mwmuntz said:


> Count us in!  We just completed a 180 point add-on at BCV to bring us to a total of 1080 points.



Conratulations! I love to imagine what you do with all those points - we just bought in with 200. I'm jealous of all the fun you get to have! Congrats again!


----------



## DVC Mike

mwmuntz said:


> Count us in! We just completed a 180 point add-on at BCV to bring us to a total of 1080 points.


 
Congrats!


----------



## mwmuntz

nolanboys said:
			
		

> Conratulations! I love to imagine what you do with all those points - we just bought in with 200. I'm jealous of all the fun you get to have! Congrats again!


Well, first thing I do is cry when I get my dues bill . But once the shock is over I just have a blast with my family in the most wonderful place on earth!


----------



## JimC

mwmuntz said:


> Count us in!  We just completed a 180 point add-on at BCV to bring us to a total of 1080 points.



Done and congratulations!


----------



## pinnocchiosdad

So I estimate the #1 spots MF's at about $20,000.00


----------



## VallCopen

Last year this time in post # 254 I stated we would do an add on after our house got paid off and YES we did but NO we still are not a part of the 1000 club YET.  We added another 2 contracts over the past 3 months and are now at 785 points, all at VGC, only 215 to go but I think it will be another year or two before we can make it on this fine list, especially with this economy, but I will continue to DREAM until then.  

Congrats to all of you who have made it.


----------



## deebits

deebits said:


> Please add us also.   We just added on VWL and are not at 106



Sorry left off a digit here.  We just did an add on at VWL and now at 1060.


----------



## JimC

deebits said:


> Sorry left off a digit here.  We just did an add on at VWL and now at 1060.



Congratulations, you are on the list!


----------



## JimC

VallCopen said:


> Last year this time in post # 254 I stated we would do an add on after our house got paid off and YES we did but NO we still are not a part of the 1000 club YET.  We added another 2 contracts over the past 3 months and are now at 785 points, all at VGC, only 215 to go but I think it will be another year or two before we can make it on this fine list, especially with this the economy, but I will continue to DREAM until then.
> 
> Congrats to all of you who have made it.




Hope you had a grand mortgage burning party!  Congratulations


----------



## icydog

I sold one of my VB contracts. So I am down 170 points for a total of 1560.

I will be dropping down from number 12 to number 14..


----------



## DVC Mike

icydog said:


> I sold one of my VB contracts. So I am down 170 points for a total of 1560.
> 
> I will be dropping down from number 12 to number 14..


 
What? You're going in the wrong direction.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Congratulations to all have done add ons!  Not us, not this year...well, not so far!

Bobbi


----------



## corpcomp

icydog said:


> I sold one of my VB contracts. So I am down 170 points for a total of 1560.
> 
> I will be dropping down from number 12 to number 14..



Being ranked 14 out of about 120,000 is not too bad.


----------



## 2disneydads

Dear JimC -

Please bounce us up to 1625 points.  We've done some add-ons at BLT and VGC (or is it GVC, I never know which is correct!).  

Thank you,

John (2disneydads)


----------



## JimC

2disneydads said:


> Dear JimC -
> 
> Please bounce us up to 1625 points.  We've done some add-ons at BLT and VGC (or is it GVC, I never know which is correct!).
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> John (2disneydads)




Done and congratulations


----------



## DVC Mike

2disneydads said:


> Please bounce us up to 1625 points.


 

Congrats John!


----------



## tea pot

Good Morning 

Hi.... I have a question for all of you.
How do you book a extended stay? 

My husband and I are doing some long range planning, or maybe not so long range.  Over the next few years we would consider adding on enough points to be able to stay in a one bedroom for 4-6 weeks.
We have 3 different home resorts right now and are just a little over the half way point to being able to join this group. 

How does the booking work?
Do you have to call and book one week at a time?
Do you have to wait till the 7 month window to stay in the same resort?
Or (I hope) there is a fast pass booking line somewhere.... if you are booking a extended stay.

Thanks in advance and Congrats to all of you


----------



## Bellecruiser

Dear JimC,

Count us in the 1000 pt club.  We just completed our add-on and we are now at 1025 points.  We are so excited!!!


----------



## MikeNY

I'm in awe of all the 1000 point club members!  Hope to be there someday!


----------



## arthur06

Bellecruiser said:


> Dear JimC,
> 
> Count us in the 1000 pt club.  We just completed our add-on and we are now at 1025 points.  We are so excited!!!



congrats!


----------



## JimC

Bellecruiser said:


> Dear JimC,
> 
> Count us in the 1000 pt club.  We just completed our add-on and we are now at 1025 points.  We are so excited!!!



Done and congratulations


----------



## SoCalDCLfan

JimC,

We justed added 350 points at Aulani!  Could you bump us up to a total of 1350 points.  thanks!

Aloha!!!


----------



## JimC

SoCalDCLfan said:


> JimC,
> 
> We justed added 350 points at Aulani!  Could you bump us up to a total of 1350 points.  thanks!
> 
> Aloha!!!



Duly noted and adjusted.  Congratulations


----------



## SoCalDCLfan

JimC said:


> Duly noted and adjusted.  Congratulations



Sorry, I made a mistake, it's actually 351 at Aulani, bringing our total to 1351.  Every point counts, right?!


----------



## JimC

SoCalDCLfan said:


> Sorry, I made a mistake, it's actually 351 at Aulani, bringing our total to 1351.  Every point counts, right?!



Corrected.


----------



## ktmmt

This should be called rent your points club. if you have more then 1000 points, you must be renting you points. Look at the rent board, should i say more...


----------



## Scott H

ktmmt said:


> This should be called rent your points club. if you have more then 1000 points, you must be renting you points. Look at the rent board, should i say more...



Not really, we have not posted our point total, but qualify and would never think about renting points, and are actually borrowed into future years.


----------



## MomsGoneGoofy

Scott H said:


> Not really, we have not posted our point total, but qualify and would never think about renting points, and are actually borrowed into future years.



Same here.  We have never rented out points and had to borrow from 2011 for our summer trip.


----------



## magicmommy

ktmmt said:


> This should be called rent your points club. if you have more then 1000 points, you must be renting you points. Look at the rent board, should i say more...



I have never rented my points and have been a member for 6 years. This year we will be spending over 40 nights at WDW, mostly in 1 or 2BRs. We also enjoy bringing or making reservations for friends and family. Don't assume everyone with lots of points is renting.


----------



## JimC

ktmmt said:


> This should be called rent your points club. if you have more then 1000 points, you must be renting you points. Look at the rent board, should i say more...



I do not believe that is a good conclusion to reach.  From what I know of some of these members they do not rent their points.  Depending on the time of year, length of stay and size of the accommodations, those points will go very quickly.


----------



## 2disneydads

Dear Jim,

Our corrected total is now 1725 - we cancelled a 150-point BLT add-on and went for 250 points at Aulani instead.  So our actual total is 1725.  And that's where it likely is going to stay for some time to come - or at least until DVC comes up with another exciting non-WDW or non-DLR location like Aulani.

Thanks a lot!

John (2disneydads)


----------



## jekjones1558

2disneydads said:


> Dear Jim,
> 
> Our corrected total is now 1725 - we cancelled a 150-point BLT add-on and went for 250 points at Aulani instead.  So our actual total is 1725.  And that's where it likely is going to stay for some time to come - or at least until DVC comes up with another exciting non-WDW or non-DLR location like Aulani.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> John (2disneydads)



Congrats!


----------



## JimC

2disneydads said:


> Dear Jim,
> 
> Our corrected total is now 1725 - we cancelled a 150-point BLT add-on and went for 250 points at Aulani instead.  So our actual total is 1725.  And that's where it likely is going to stay for some time to come - or at least until DVC comes up with another exciting non-WDW or non-DLR location like Aulani.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> John (2disneydads)



Got it!  Congratulations on Aulani add-on


----------



## Nanajo1

While I'm happy for all who have added on I'll have to keep it quiet. I don't want DH to kow we've fallen out of the top 15. He'll be looking to add on!


----------



## AnnaS

2disneydads said:


> Dear Jim,
> 
> Our corrected total is now 1725 - we cancelled a 150-point BLT add-on and went for 250 points at Aulani instead.  So our actual total is 1725.  And that's where it likely is going to stay for some time to come - or at least until DVC comes up with another exciting non-WDW or non-DLR location like Aulani.
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> John (2disneydads)




WOW - Congratulations 

Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tomandrobin

We recently added 150 BWV pts! 

Please update our total to 1420 points!


----------



## JimC

tomandrobin said:


> We recently added 150 BWV pts!
> 
> Please update our total to 1420 points!



Congratulations!


----------



## tworgs

In 11years have never rented ,have treated family.Also just purchased 160 points at AKl, the check is in the mail for 200 at the grand Calif.My DW thinks I'm out off my mind.So that gives me a total of 1560


----------



## cseca

ktmmt said:


> This should be called rent your points club. if you have more then 1000 points, you must be renting you points. Look at the rent board, should i say more...



Hmm... just curious, how does this affect your membership whether they rent or not?
I'm not in the club but even if I could, it won't matter to me whether they rent or not. I don't think it reduces the benefit of our ownership by any means.

Anyways, I am in awe of the people on the list... I'm close but I don't think I'll ever hit that number. Just because I'm already hyperventilating every year when it gets to January... 

Congrats to everyone! Want to adopt me?


----------



## tomandrobin

JimC said:


> Congratulations!



Thanks! 

I wasn't aware that we were in the market for a BWV contract. Came home from work last month and Robin was all excited. She had put in an offer for a BWV contract and it was accepted. She was bummed about not staying there for our upcoming October trip. Didn't want to rely on the WL for a room.


----------



## tomandrobin

tworgs said:


> In 11years have never rented ,have treated family.Also just purchased 160 points at AKl, the check is in the mail for 200 at the grand Calif.My DW thinks I'm out off my mind.So that gives me a total of 1560



If you are crazy, then make room for me in your "nut" house!


----------



## tomandrobin

cseca said:


> Hmm... just curious, how does this affect your membership whether they rent or not?
> I'm not in the club but even if I could, it won't matter to me whether they rent or not. I don't think it reduces the benefit of our ownership by any means.
> 
> Anyways, I am in awe of the people on the list... I'm close but I don't think I'll ever hit that number. Just because I'm already hyperventilating every year when it gets to January...
> 
> Congrats to everyone! Want to adopt me?



When I was at 220pts, I never thought I would hit 500. 

Renting does not affect your membership. The one thing Disney has done good over the years is that all members are treated equally.


----------



## cseca

tomandrobin said:


> When I was at 220pts, I never thought I would hit 500.
> 
> Renting does not affect your membership. The one thing Disney has done good over the years is that all members are treated equally.



I thought so as well.
I just don't understand why that poster was so unhappy that people who own high amt might rent out their points every now and then.

We own a pretty good chunk and some years we can use them (and be short need to borrow), and some years we have to rent. 

Just couldn't understand what the poster's problem was...


----------



## JimC

tworgs said:


> In 11years have never rented ,have treated family.Also just purchased 160 points at AKl, the check is in the mail for 200 at the grand Calif.My DW thinks I'm out off my mind.So that gives me a total of 1560



Got it.  Congratulations!


----------



## StitchFan73

I don't own yet-hope to soon, but I just keep seeing this thread and had to stop in and say-

YOU GUYS ROCK!!

That is all, I will show myself out now


----------



## VallCopen

If our waitlist comes in we will be joining sooner than I ever imagined.....Here is to hoping for our waitlist.


----------



## stopher1

We're not there yet, but with our last add-on, we're now halfway there.  Personally I hope another 3-4 years and we can join this group as well...but DW isn't quite so sure.  But 4 years ago we were at 0, so time will tell.  I am definitely in awe of you all.  I'd love to be able to have more options, both in resort priority and time of year that more points can provide.  Someday perhaps.


----------



## Candace

Can I join?  Candace - 1035 total - Member since 1994.


----------



## deebits

We also have never rented our points.  The magic is shared by having family and friends there


----------



## JimC

Candace said:


> Can I join?  Candace - 1035 total - Member since 1994.



Got you listed.  Welcome


----------



## VallCopen

We finally did it!!!!!  Or maybe I should say we finally lost it!!!  But either way we have now made the 1000 point club.  We now have 1035 points all at the Villas @ the Grand and our sooooo excited, until dues come up.  I never thought we would get here this soon but since we finally got our house paid off we decided to splurge on more points.      Sooooo excited.


----------



## JimC

VallCopen said:


> We finally did it!!!!!  Or maybe I should say we finally lost it!!!  But either way we have now made the 1000 point club.  We now have 1035 points all at the Villas @ the Grand and our sooooo excited, until dues come up.  I never thought we would get here this soon but since we finally got our house paid off we decided to splurge on more points.      Sooooo excited.



Congratulations on both


----------



## DVC Mike

VallCopen said:


> We finally did it!!!!! Or maybe I should say we finally lost it!!! But either way we have now made the 1000 point club. We now have 1035 points all at the Villas @ the Grand and our sooooo excited, until dues come up. I never thought we would get here this soon but since we finally got our house paid off we decided to splurge on more points.  Sooooo excited.


 
Congrats!


----------



## ocmommy

VallCopen said:


> We finally did it!!!!!  Or maybe I should say we finally lost it!!!  But either way we have now made the 1000 point club.  We now have 1035 points all at the Villas @ the Grand and our sooooo excited, until dues come up.  I never thought we would get here this soon but since we finally got our house paid off we decided to splurge on more points.      Sooooo excited.



Wow, congatulations!  Hope to join you guys someday, we're halfway there....we're owners at GCV and AHV.


----------



## Dsnybob

Jim - we added-on at Aulani for 160 points.  Please updated our total to 1,380.


----------



## JimC

Dsnybob said:


> Jim - we added-on at Aulani for 160 points.  Please updated our total to 1,380.



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## TENNDVC

Please add us to 1000 pts list.


----------



## DisWitt

Congrats to all of you on the list! Holy COW, 1000 points seems so far off for a newbie like me... but that's AWESOME! I recall the people in the presentation saying that you _could_ buy enough points to stay for 6 months. Yeah, baby!

I think that the idea of having enough points to freely gift them to family, friends, and even employees is great. What an awesome incentive for workers. And how cool to be able to surprise people with trips. YOU GO!


----------



## BWVBart

An add-on this week at GCV brings us up to 1100!  Thanks.


----------



## MrsG

Hi,
Just found your thread.  We're at 1010 so could you please add us to the list.  Our 160 pt. add on at Aulani put us over the top!


----------



## AnnaS

MrsG said:


> Hi,
> Just found your thread.  We're at 1010 so could you please add us to the list.  Our 160 pt. add on at Aulani put us over the top!





Hi Maryann,

Congratulations in joining this club and reaching this goal!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy all those points - I know you will.


----------



## AnnaS

BWVBart said:


> An add-on this week at GCV brings us up to 1100!  Thanks.



Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mlholster

Could you please update us? We bought 500 more points last week, so now  are at 1500. We never have enough


----------



## MrsG

AnnaS said:


> Hi Maryann,
> 
> Congratulations in joining this club and reaching this goal!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy all those points - I know you will.



Thanks so much!


----------



## JimC

Congratulations TENNDVC, BWVBart, MrsG and mlholster 

Post number one is updated accordingly.


----------



## mlholster

Thanks


----------



## VallCopen

I noticed in the early part of this thread people just thought the 1000'ers were tooting their horn but If any of you are like me I think it is a neat opportunity to share with friends and family.  We took a single mom with triplets who has breast cancer once, then we took my cousin and her family who was given 3-6 months to live to Disney this past 4th of July and in Nov. are getting an extra room for my brother who lives in Anaheim, and then in 2010 we are taking our whole family and hoping to get 2-2bedroom units, 2-1 bedroom units and 2 studios for the whole gang - WE would never be able to do this if we didn't have 1000 points but we love it and we love sharing them with people.  I am sure there will be times we will be selfish with our points but for the most part we LOVE to share them and spread the magic around.

Just out of curiousity how many of you do things like this for friends, family, or people in need of a trip for health or other reasons?  Would love to hear some stories.


----------



## mlholster

Vallcopen what a wonderful story. I love the way you've described  sharing the magic.
Our daughter is getting married next summer in Disney. We offered to use some points for the grooms family. So we have made reservations at BLT for 2 studios, and one 2 bedroom for 5 nights for the groom's side. Our family has 3 1 bedrooms for a week and we have a GV MK view for 5 days. 
This past summer we used our points with our family for a week vacation. We have 5 kids, 3 of whom are married with children. There was 19 of us, and it was wonderful to share our trip together. 
This has been the best investment we've ever made! We just bought BLT April 2009.


----------



## Disneydonnam

Could you please update us.  We did an add on add BLT for 670 points we are now at 1700. It seems every year we have more family that wants to come with us.


----------



## MrsG

ktmmt said:


> This should be called rent your points club. if you have more then 1000 points, you must be renting you points. Look at the rent board, should i say more...





Scott H said:


> Not really, we have not posted our point total, but qualify and would never think about renting points, and are actually borrowed into future years.





MomsGoneGoofy said:


> Same here.  We have never rented out points and had to borrow from 2011 for our summer trip.



We have never rented - we also are borrowed into 2012.  We're just waiting for DS to set a wedding date and then they will use some points for their honeymoon.  Both our children have enjoyed our points for vacations and DH&I are always planning our next trip.  We tell the kids that this is their legacy from us, we've added on so much there won't be cash left for them!   



VallCopen said:


> I noticed in the early part of this thread people just thought the 1000'ers were tooting their horn but If any of you are like me I think it is a neat opportunity to share with friends and family.  We took a single mom with triplets who has breast cancer once, then we took my cousin and her family who was given 3-6 months to live to Disney this past 4th of July and in Nov. are getting an extra room for my brother who lives in Anaheim, and then in 2010 we are taking our whole family and hoping to get 2-2bedroom units, 2-1 bedroom units and 2 studios for the whole gang - WE would never be able to do this if we didn't have 1000 points but we love it and we love sharing them with people.  I am sure there will be times we will be selfish with our points but for the most part we LOVE to share them and spread the magic around.
> 
> Just out of curiousity how many of you do things like this for friends, family, or people in need of a trip for health or other reasons?  Would love to hear some stories.



That is so nice of you.  God Bless.


----------



## JimC

Disneydonnam said:


> Could you please update us.  We did an add on add BLT for 670 points we are now at 1700. It seems every year we have more family that wants to come with us.



Done.  Congratulations


----------



## VallCopen

mlholster said:


> Vallcopen what a wonderful story. I love the way you've described  sharing the magic.
> Our daughter is getting married next summer in Disney. We offered to use some points for the grooms family. So we have made reservations at BLT for 2 studios, and one 2 bedroom for 5 nights for the groom's side. Our family has 3 1 bedrooms for a week and we have a GV MK view for 5 days.
> This past summer we used our points with our family for a week vacation. We have 5 kids, 3 of whom are married with children. There was 19 of us, and it was wonderful to share our trip together.
> This has been the best investment we've ever made! We just bought BLT April 2009.



How cool that you can take all the family, that is what we will be doing in 2012 and I can't wait to share with all the family.  I love being a part of the DVC program and all the benefits that come with it.  Hope your daughter has a wonderful wedding!!!


----------



## VallCopen

Disneydonnam said:


> Could you please update us.  We did an add on add BLT for 670 points we are now at 1700. It seems every year we have more family that wants to come with us.



Wow a 670 add on that is so cool - congrats!!!!  I hope to own close to that someday.  Have fun with all those points, they do go fast.


----------



## VallCopen

Thanks MrsG, the Lord has blessed us and we love to pay it forward.


----------



## Disneydonnam

VallCopen said:


> Wow a 670 add on that is so cool - congrats!!!!  I hope to own close to that someday.  Have fun with all those points, they do go fast.



We went to a DVC show and the price they were offering was too good to pass up.  My husband gave me the choice between the car I was going to get or BLT.


----------



## dbs1228

Congrats to all 1000, very cool!  Question I thought our guide told us the most you could own was 2000 points????  I see some with 3500?  How does that work?


----------



## JimC

dbs1228 said:


> Congrats to all 1000, very cool!  Question I thought our guide told us the most you could own was 2000 points????  I see some with 3500?  How does that work?



There are two limits -- per resort and total of multiple resorts.  They changed recently and I do not recall the new amounts.

I suspect you could possibly exceed those limits using different ownership structures.


----------



## arthur06

I know some people that used to got to WDW all the time (still do)...with there 9 kids! So, I looked them up on the OCC today to see what they owned... 1550!


----------



## lah3hh

Hello Everyone!  Update Request Please:

With our recent add of 160 points at GCV, please change our total to 1360.  One can never have too many points!!!  Please tell me when does Addonitis stop??  LOL...

Well the symptoms have gone away for a while.  I am sure they will re-surface at some point but happy as a lark for now!!!


----------



## MrsG

You know, I was just getting a little nostalgic.  I was remembering how,when the kids were little, we would stay at the Carribbean Beach Resort and lovingly gaze over at the DVC podium, thinking that we would feel we made it in life to own DVC.  Funds were thin and we used to save extra coin in a jar so we could splurge with one nice dinner at a sit down restaurant in Epcot.
A lot of hard work, and saving, but here were are.

We are all very blessed.


----------



## JimC

lah3hh said:


> Hello Everyone!  Update Request Please:
> 
> With our recent add of 160 points at GCV, please change our total to 1360.



Done and congratulations


----------



## bobbiwoz

50 VB points were just added to the account!1080 is what we have now.  200 of them are at VB.  DH really wants a BC stay every 2 years and I'm not one to deny him such a little pleasure!


----------



## jekjones1558

bobbiwoz said:


> 50 VB points were just added to the account!1080 is what we have now.  200 of them are at VB.  DH really wants a BC stay every 2 years and I'm not one to deny him such a little pleasure!



Congrats, Bobbi!  I am thrilled for you.  Hopefully you will no longer have to sweat out getting that BC!


----------



## JimC

bobbiwoz said:


> 50 VB points were just added to the account!1080 is what we have now.  200 of them are at VB.  DH really wants a BC stay every 2 years and I'm not one to deny him such a little pleasure!



Done and congratulations


----------



## adminjedi

I can't believe I am actually able to say this....we made it!
We now have 1223 pts!


----------



## tomandrobin

adminjedi said:


> I can't believe I am actually able to say this....we made it!
> We now have 1223 pts!



Yeah!!!


----------



## BWV Dreamin

tomandrobin said:


> Yeah!!!


 Where is  your post Tom? Surely you must be on this list!!!


----------



## LisaS

BWV Dreamin said:


> Where is  your post Tom? Surely you must be on this list!!!


Not sure I understand your question. If you are asking if he's on the list of members with 1000+ points, I see his username at position #24.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

LisaS said:


> Not sure I understand your question. If you are asking if he's on the list of members with 1000+ points, I see his username at position #24.



Thanks! I had hoped he posted that he had 1000+ points.


----------



## Jerry@dvcstore

Congratulations to all the members of the 1000 point DVC club. I'm sure you are all enjoying some amazing vacations and quality time with your loved ones. 

I'm on my way to your club with 620 points.


----------



## stopher1

Jerry@dvcstore said:


> Congratulations to all the members of the 1000 point DVC club. I'm sure you are all enjoying some amazing vacations and quality time with your loved ones.
> 
> I'm on my way to your club with 620 points.



I'll second the congratulations as well... and like Jerry, we're on the way too, slowly, now being up to 610 with our Aulani points.  Maybe we need a 500-999 club until we can reach that 1,000 mark  

I can just imagine the wonderful vacation opportunities that more than 1,000 affords each year, whether multiple times, bringing additional family members along and the like.  Very cool.


----------



## Raising Disney Princesses

We own 1300 points 
Raising Disney Princesses


----------



## Bellecruiser

stopher1 said:


> Maybe we need a 500-999 club until we can reach that 1,000 mark
> 
> I can just imagine the wonderful vacation opportunities that more than 1,000 affords each year, whether multiple times, bringing additional family members along and the like.  Very cool.



The scary thing is that even with over 1000 pts I STILL get addonitis!!


----------



## stopher1

Bellecruiser said:


> The scary thing is that even with over 1000 pts I STILL get addonitis!!



  I can believe that.


----------



## tomandrobin

BWV Dreamin said:


> Where is  your post Tom? Surely you must be on this list!!!



One of the first things I do whenever I add more points is update this thread!


----------



## tomandrobin

Raising Disney Princesses said:


> We own 1300 points
> Raising Disney Princesses



Congrats on making the 1000 point club!


----------



## tomandrobin

Bellecruiser said:


> The scary thing is that even with over 1000 pts I STILL get addonitis!!



Oh yes you do and will still get that urge to buy and buy and buy! 

Even now...right now, I am thinking of more points.


----------



## JimC

adminjedi said:


> I can't believe I am actually able to say this....we made it!
> We now have 1223 pts!



Got you listed.  Congratulations


----------



## JimC

Raising Disney Princesses said:


> We own 1300 points
> Raising Disney Princesses



Got you listed as well.  Congratulations


----------



## tomandrobin

Please adjust our point total. We added 100pt BLT contract last week.

We now have 1520pts! 

We also have a too good to pass up resale in ROFR. If it passes, I'll be back in a few weeks.


----------



## DVC Mike

tomandrobin said:


> Please adjust our point total. We added 100pt BLT contract last week.
> 
> We now have 1520pts!
> 
> We also have a too good to pass up resale in ROFR. If it passes, I'll be back in a few weeks.


 
Congrats Tom!


----------



## AnnaS

tomandrobin said:


> Please adjust our point total. We added 100pt BLT contract last week.
> 
> We now have 1520pts!
> 
> We also have a too good to pass up resale in ROFR. If it passes, I'll be back in a few weeks.



Please adopt me 

Seriously - congrats and enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## JimC

tomandrobin said:


> Please adjust our point total. We added 100pt BLT contract last week.
> 
> We now have 1520pts!
> 
> We also have a too good to pass up resale in ROFR. If it passes, I'll be back in a few weeks.



Done and congratulations


----------



## ShellyLynn3630

Ok, I have just one question.  That guy, at the top of the list, the King dude with 4500 points, does he live at Disney year round?


----------



## ColinA

Can we make the list, 1050 points all at BWV


----------



## tomandrobin

ColinA said:


> Can we make the list, 1050 points all at BWV



Congrats and welcome to the Club!!


----------



## tomandrobin

ShellyLynn3630 said:


> Ok, I have just one question.  That guy, at the top of the list, the King dude with 4500 points, does he live at Disney year round?



Has anyone ever seen the guy on the boards? 

I actually know at least one with more points, maybe two....need to confirm.


----------



## Jonell

Congrats, to all of you guys with 1000 plus points. I'm just glad I don't have to pay your annual dues.  I only have 260 points and my dues are enough for me.


----------



## JimC

ColinA said:


> Can we make the list, 1050 points all at BWV



You are on the list.  Congratulations


----------



## cheezNE1

TnRobin said:


> Kim,
> 
> This board is a place for people who own DVC to get together and talk about thier DVC.  This thread meets those guidelines and does not have to have a point.  While I am not a member of the 1000 point club - far from it with only 285 points, I am not offended by people wanting to express thier excitement about having that many.   As long as they don't start making comments like you suggested - ie we are a inferior group, then they are fine.
> 
> You see there are many more of us than there are of them.   Think Bug's Life - ants vs. grasshoppers.



I have not read all the post, but pretty much scanned thru them... doesn't look like much discussion going on except new club member keep adding on... 

Anyways, what do you members do with all these points... How often do you go to Disney and how large of a party...?    The fees gotta be crazy....


----------



## tomandrobin

cheezNE1 said:


> I have not read all the post, but pretty much scanned thru them... doesn't look like much discussion going on except new club member keep adding on...
> 
> Anyways, what do you members do with all these points... How often do you go to Disney and how large of a party...?    The fees gotta be crazy....



MF's around $6500.....My Westin/Starwood timeshares are more then DVC. 

We go 4-6 times a year. Stay in studios to two bedrooms. Treat family members to rooms. Rent any excess points to cover maintenance fees.  

We looked at buying a vacation home, but after crunching the numbers, DVC is cheaper. Plus, we don't have to care of the unit like a vacation home would require....which would not only require money, but time. 

How many people have boats, campers/RVs or play golf/tennis....all expensive options. We own none of the above and don't have any expensive hobbies. Disney is our hobby and escape from day-to-day issues.

My best friend has a boat and he always comments about us going to Disney. Well his boat costs $80k, I was there when he bought it. It costs $300-$400 to fill the gas tank. He pays $400 month for his slip. He has to winterize the boat, paint the bottom, routine maintenance and just hanging out on the boat/marina costs him hundreds a month.


----------



## nolanboys

tomandrobin said:


> MF's around $6500.....My Westin/Starwood timeshares are more then DVC.
> 
> We go 4-6 times a year. Stay in studios to two bedrooms. Treat family members to rooms. Rent any excess points to cover maintenance fees.
> 
> We looked at buying a vacation home, but after crunching the numbers, DVC is cheaper. Plus, we don't have to care of the unit like a vacation home would require....which would not only require money, but time.
> 
> How many people have boats, campers/RVs or play golf/tennis....all expensive options. We own none of the above and don't have any expensive hobbies. Disney is our hobby and escape from day-to-day issues.
> 
> My best friend has a boat and he always comments about us going to Disney. Well his boat costs $80k, I was there when he bought it. It costs $300-$400 to fill the gas tank. He pays $400 month for his slip. He has to winterize the boat, paint the bottom, routine maintenance and just hanging out on the boat/marina costs him hundreds a month.



Well said. My parents would not approve of us buying into DVC (haven't even told them because I know his response), but he has no problem telling me I should buy a home on a lake and a boat. We don't have the time to make that a good option - weekends are too crazy with all the kids activities. We can find time to take a week vacation though to a place we love. We only own 200 points and hope to add on in the future when the kids are older so we can treat them and their families. Congrats to all of you on this list. I'm sure you have made great memories.


----------



## FindTheMickeys

I look at these members' points and I am envious!!  I agree with PPs that I would not want to pay some of those members' MFs (mine are quite enough for now) but I can only aspire to some day join the 1000 point club!  Congrats to all who have made it.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Dsnybob

Jim,

We added 250 points at BLT.  Please update our total to 1,630.  Thanks.


----------



## JimC

Dsnybob said:


> Jim,
> 
> We added 250 points at BLT.  Please update our total to 1,630.  Thanks.



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## OhioDVC

Jim,

Just picked up some points at Aulani, please update my total to 2,570

OhioDVC


----------



## JimC

OhioDVC said:


> Jim,
> 
> Just picked up some points at Aulani, please update my total to 2,570
> 
> OhioDVC



Done.  Congratulations


----------



## Jaaron2

OhioDVC said:


> Jim,
> 
> Just picked up some points at Aulani, please update my total to 2,570
> 
> OhioDVC



Holy Cow!!!!!!! Can I have your points and you pay the dues

It makes my 550 points seem so small


----------



## OhioDVC

Jaaron2 said:


> Holy Cow!!!!!!! Can I have your points and you pay the dues
> 
> It makes my 550 points seem so small




I only started with 250 points at OKW about 18-19 years ago.


----------



## TosaTrio

OhioDVC said:


> I only started with 250 points at OKW about 18-19 years ago.



If you don't mind me asking, how do you normally vacation to use your points?


----------



## joksten2000

But now I let them take it out monthly, much easier.  Although if the cost of points to cruise goes any higher it won't be cost effective


----------



## tomandrobin

OhioDVC said:


> Jim,
> 
> Just picked up some points at Aulani, please update my total to 2,570
> 
> OhioDVC



Congrats! 

Did you see the trip report posted yesterday on the Aulani update? Very nice!


----------



## tomandrobin

Just got a call from Kevin at DVC Resale and we passed ROFR on our SSR contract. 

Please add another 225 points to our total.....1745 points.


----------



## JimC

tomandrobin said:


> Just got a call from Kevin at DVC Resale and we passed ROFR on our SSR contract.
> 
> Please add another 225 points to our total.....1745 points.



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## OhioDVC

tomandrobin said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Did you see the trip report posted yesterday on the Aulani update? Very nice!




I just retired from the AF in Sept and went to Hawaii for two weeks to celebrate.  My wife and I toured Aulani with no intention of buying since we have so many military recreation options on Hawaii.   It was so fantastic that we went ahead and bought 375 points.   I only wish I had the money to buy more!


----------



## OhioDVC

TosaTrio said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how do you normally vacation to use your points?



We do not have a normal vacation schedule.  We usually do all or most of the runs at Disney - marathon weekend, Disneyland Half Marathon, Princess race, Wine and Dine race etc.

Then we usually spend Thanksgiving or Christmas at Disneyworld and one week at HHI.

I usually get suckered into taking my mother-in-law down for the flower show and now that my kids are 21, they con me into a long weekend at the food and wine

My wife almost always goes down for a conference in Feb and I go to keep her company


----------



## OhioDVC

Jim,

Please update me to 2670 points.  I picked up another 100 points at Aulani on the Dream Inaugural cruise

thanks

Carl


----------



## wisbucky

Please update us as we are at 1114 points.    

Addonitis   Dont you love it!


----------



## joksten2000

We are definitely a cruising family and with a 1,000 points we did some hard thinking.  Decided to winter in Florida and buy WDW annual passes.  Much cheaper than buying a lot more points(we get a beautiful 4br 2bath w pool for 4 months for $6K) Felt it was the smarter move since another 1,000 points would only get us half the stay we now enjoy and lots of room for family and friends.  Today was a beautiful 80


----------



## VallCopen

We just added another 240 with a resale from the Timeshare store so that brings us to 1275 and counting...................  until the dues come next year.


----------



## JimC

OhioDVC, wisbucky and VallCopen,

Got the updates.  Congratulations


----------



## beeadude

You can add us to the list 1100, hockeybum.
Thanks


----------



## JimC

beeadude said:


> You can add us to the list 1100, hockeybum.
> Thanks



Done.  Congratulations


----------



## nyck

I love this thread I only have 500 points, but I enjoy seeing people with alot of points having fanastic vacations and creating great memories with friends and family. Isn't that what life is about? You can't take it with you when you die so enjoy life now!! Congrads to all of you 1000 pointers and beyond!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VallCopen

Thanks for updating us Jim.  

Nyck, most of us started with just a handful of points and here we are today, we call it addonitis and it is sure contagious.   We love our family trips and sharing them with friends too.  Last year we took a cousin and her family that had only 3 months to live, that was a year ago and she is going strong (maybe Disney really can help cure - I know being positive and happy can). This year we are sending a friend who we met just a year ago and her and her daughter (3) they will be staying in a 1 bedroom for 4 nights, then in 2012 we are taking all of our siblings from both sides (6 different families), it will take a lot of points but well worth the trip of a life time for all of us.


----------



## mmjm

Jim, to satisfy my curiosity, do you know how many families own more than 1000 pts?


----------



## DVCconvert

mmjm said:


> Jim, to satisfy my curiosity, do you know how many families own more than 1000 pts?



I'm not Jim...but....

according to post #1 in this thread there are 72.
However, that's only those who are DIS'ers and have declared their ownership position.  

HTH


----------



## mmjm

Seeing members with that many points makes me want to go an buy more potins, especially with the resale prices now.  

Does Disney give any deals/discounts for members who own a large number of points, I think it it would cost them less money to service one member who has 1000+ points versus 10- 20 members with 100 to 200 points each?


----------



## JimC

mmjm said:


> Jim, to satisfy my curiosity, do you know how many families own more than 1000 pts?



Sorry, I do not.  The DIS group is a small segment of the DVC membership and not likely a statistically representative sample.  And we only have those high point members who wish to participate in this thread.


----------



## DVC Mike

JimC said:


> Sorry, I do not. The DIS group is a small segment of the DVC membership and not likely a statistically representative sample. And we only have those high point members who wish to participate in this thread.


 
I think the people on this list must be insane to buy so many DVC points!


----------



## magicmommy

DVC Mike said:


> I think the people on this list must be insane to buy so many DVC points!




I agree and I'm so upset with DH for getting me 25 more points for Valentines Day! 
Please update our total to 1085.


----------



## corpcomp

magicmommy said:


> I agree and I'm so upset with DH for getting me 25 more points for Valentines Day!
> Please update our total to 1085.




Boy is he making me look bad.  All I got DW was flowers and she gave me a bag of potato chips.   But they were really good potato chips!

And inside the bag was a note tellling me she bought me 300 more points at BCV!!!!

Then I turned over the card and it said April Fool!


----------



## bobbiwoz

corpcomp said:


> Boy is he making me look bad.  All I got DW was flowers and she gave me a bag of potato chips.   But they were really good potato chips!
> 
> And inside the bag was a note tellling me she bought me 300 more points at BCV!!!!
> 
> Then I turned over the card and it said April Fool!



This is cute, but a tad disappointing.
DH and I both bought little things for each other, but both of us didn't want to pay extra for quick delivery, so we're both waiting until tomorrow to see what we got for Valentine's day!

Yesterday we did hear from our broker that our add on information is complete and has been sent to Disney.  I hope they're right, and we see the points soon. That would be the best Valentine's gift...no more worrying about whether we'll see the end of the transactions for the 142 HHI points.  We began this pursuit on Oct. 12.

Bobbi


----------



## DVCconvert

Just wondering,
When do most folks annouce their membership to the 1000 point club?
Once there is a purchase agreement? or once a position has passed ROFR?
TIA


----------



## bobbiwoz

DVCconvert said:


> Just wondering,
> When do most folks annouce their membership to the 1000 point club?
> Once there is a purchase agreement? or once a position has passed ROFR?
> TIA



I am not asking to add to our total until they are in my account.  So, that's my answer!


----------



## DVCconvert

Ok! Thanks bobbiwoz!

I've got 2 contracts now waiting for ROFR...assuming either passes I'll be "in"



I'm glad your ordeal is (hopefully) reaching it's end!


----------



## JimC

magicmommy said:


> I agree and I'm so upset with DH for getting me 25 more points for Valentines Day!
> Please update our total to 1085.



Done.  Congratulations


----------



## bobbiwoz

OK!  I can see the two new contracts in our account.  HHI, 25 and 117, for 142 more points.  We now have 1222.

Bobbi


----------



## JimC

bobbiwoz said:


> OK!  I can see the two new contracts in our account.  HHI, 25 and 117, for 142 more points.  We now have 1222.
> 
> Bobbi



Done and congratulations


----------



## jekjones1558

bobbiwoz said:


> OK!  I can see the two new contracts in our account.  HHI, 25 and 117, for 142 more points.  We now have 1222.
> 
> Bobbi


 WOW, Bobbi!  Enjoy those HHI points!


----------



## DVCconvert

Good for you Bobbiwoz!


Surely there must be some other new members with all the resale activity in the last few week?


----------



## SoCalDCLfan

JimC-
Please take us off the list.  Recently sold 1000 SSR points.  This brought our total points down to 351, so we're no longer part of the club.  
Thanks!


----------



## mwmuntz

Our 150 pt BCV add on ust hit our account, so now we have 1230 points.


----------



## OhioDVC

bobbiwoz said:


> OK!  I can see the two new contracts in our account.  HHI, 25 and 117, for 142 more points.  We now have 1222.
> 
> Bobbi



We love Hilton Head Island too.   It is a great place to vacation.  DVC was a little steep so we bought three weeks at Waterside in a 3 beadroom.  MX fees are only $750 a year compared to what I pay for 165 points at DVC


----------



## OhioDVC

DVC Mike said:


> I think the people on this list must be insane to buy so many DVC points!



Dude - don't be a hater


----------



## DVCconvert

OhioDVC said:


> Dude - don't be a hater



In case you didn't know, DVCMike own's about 500 bazillion points, and the post you're quoting was in jest.


----------



## OhioDVC

WOW!  500 bazillion.

That would make his maintenance fees larger than the national debt.

I am glad he is enjoying DVC so much


----------



## DVCconvert

OhioDVC said:


> WOW!  500 bazillion.
> 
> That would make his maintenance fees larger than the national debt.
> 
> I am glad he is enjoy DVC so much





Well you must be happy too!
I see you're a member of the "G-7" of MF's! 

with only about 1800, I'm still in the 'developing country' catagory


----------



## OhioDVC

DVCconvert said:


> Well you must be happy too!
> I see you're a member of the "G-7" of MF's!
> 
> with only about 1800, I'm still in the 'developing country' catagory



I guess it is a little nuts that my MFs are more than the mortgage payment on my house, but I have a lot more fun at DVC than home.


----------



## KPOP

what a great thread!

I can only hope to someday join the club...
I'm at 470 now, AKV and OKW...
Kids need to get through college before I can realistically consider any more add-ons...

Would love to spend a month or 2 in Disney as part of my retirement...

congratulations to all those listed!


----------



## JimC

mwmuntz said:


> Our 150 pt BCV add on ust hit our account, so now we have 1230 points.



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## DizGirl20

If anyone would care to share, I am curious... to those who are in this club, do you own all your points in one resort or multiple resorts?  What about UYs (i.e. do you have more than one)?  Thanks.  Just fun to know!  I hope to join you some day, but it may be awhile...


----------



## Iggipolka

Woo! We just added on and now have a total of 1010 pts! 

AKV - 560

VGC - 150

Aulani - 300


----------



## jekjones1558

DizGirl20 said:


> If anyone would care to share, I am curious... to those who are in this club, do you own all your points in one resort or multiple resorts?  What about UYs (i.e. do you have more than one)?  Thanks.  Just fun to know!  I hope to join you some day, but it may be awhile...



We own most of our points at BWV (where we most like to stay) but bought 230 points at OKW so that we could occasionally book a GV there at 11 months (OKW GVs are a huge bargain).  All our points are the same use year (Oct.) because it is easy and because we never go to WDW in the summer.


----------



## DVC Mike

DizGirl20 said:


> If anyone would care to share, I am curious... to those who are in this club, do you own all your points in one resort or multiple resorts?  What about UYs (i.e. do you have more than one)?  Thanks.  Just fun to know!  I hope to join you some day, but it may be awhile...



Contrary to popular belief, I own way less that 500 bazillion points. I have them spread across six resorts - all in the same UY (March).

I'm going to be rebalancing my points by selling some AKV to buy more BLT and/or BWV points - or maybe some new points at the new DVC at the Grand Floridian.


----------



## JimC

Iggipolka said:


> Woo! We just added on and now have a total of 1010 pts!
> 
> AKV - 560
> 
> VGC - 150
> 
> Aulani - 300



Congratulations   You are in!


----------



## OhioDVC

OKW     500
BLT      160
AKV      160
BCV      260
Aulani   450
SSR      500
HHI      165
VWL     175
VGC      300

Total 2670


----------



## Joey7295

I just hit over 1000

310-SSR
170-BCV
170-BWV
150-VB
100-BLT
100-AKV
100-GCV

Total of 1100


----------



## OhioDVC

Joey7295 said:


> I just hit over 1000
> 
> 310-SSR
> 170-BCV
> 170-BWV
> 150-VB
> 100-BLT
> 100-AKV
> 100-GCV
> 
> Total of 1100



Congrats on you membership to the 1000 points club.

I see you like to spread you points around like I do.  I use to own at VB and BWV but sold them.   Now I can't understand why I did that!


----------



## Joey7295

OhioDVC said:


> Congrats on you membership to the 1000 points club.
> 
> I see you like to spread you points around like I do.  I use to own at VB and BWV but sold them.   Now I can't understand why I did that!



Thanks.  I like to be able to take advantage of the 11 month window at different resorts.  I actually just recently bought BWV and VB because of the value I got from resales.


----------



## DVCconvert

BWV
3 UY's  - Sept/Oct/Dec

OKW
Dec UY

VB
Feb UY


----------



## MrsG

We only have a Feb. use year and that works perfectly for us.  We own at SSR, BCV, BLT, AKV, & Aulani.  We need the 11 mo window as I am a teacher and stuck vacationing during peak times.


----------



## jcf

Sold BCV, BWV and VWL when BLT started...

BLT = 1765 but just sold down to 1355 and depending on the VIP tiered plan will likely fall out of 1000 point club by end of 2012...

Target 700 - long term hold...worried about further restrictions hurting re-sale value...o/w would have kept more long term...


----------



## MrsG

Anyone hear any news about the supposed VIP tiering system?  Is DVC really going to implement something for sure?


----------



## DVC Dude

Add me to the list.

I bought 1,800 points directly from Disney over the past 10 years, but sold off 700 VWL.

Thus, my current count is 1,100 divided between BLT and SSR


----------



## JimC

Done.  Welcome DVC Dude, jcf and Joey7295


----------



## DBBN

Hello JimC.

Please take us out of the club.  We recently sold all 1675 points and the last of our 11 contracts closed late last week.  We know at least one of our contracts was purchased by another DisBoard poster and I hope they enjoy them as much as we have.

Here are a few stats for those of you who find numbers interesting:

Owners since 1995
Initial purchase in January 1995 - 210 points 
When we decided to sell 2 months ago we owned 1675 points all at OKW
62 stays totaling 325 nights
8 DCL cruises totaling 44 nights on board
17708 points deposited into our memberships
0 points lost or expired
Dues paid $62,888.81


----------



## joksten2000

Never kept track of points deposited into our account.  We've had 12,000 points deposited spent 180 days on the Seas, 26 days at WDW.  Spent $76,825 on the points and $43,520 on MF.  Figured we've had $143,500 in vacations.  

Since we are retired we rent a 4BR house with pool in Davenport for 4 months and buy an AP so kind of fooolish to use our points at WDW.

Can never put a value on the memories as we take the whole family with us on the vacations.  Watching the little ones having the time of their lives makes it all worth while.  DVC is the greatest!!


----------



## DBBN

joksten2000 said:


> ...spent 180 on the Seas...



Nicely done, I'm impressed.



joksten2000 said:


> Since we are retired we rent a 4BR house with pool in Davenport for 4 months and buy an AP so kind of fooolish to use our points at WDW.



We've been retired since the Summer of 2008 and we no longer feel the need to vacation at WDW.  That is the primary reason we sold our memberships.  If the need to vacation at WDW returns we may very well rent a house off site or possibly even consider becoming members again. 



joksten2000 said:


> Can never put a value on the memories as we take the whole family with us on the vacations.  Watching the little ones having the time of their lives makes it all worth while.  DVC is the greatest!!



Agreed.



Here's another stat that I present to support that DVC is the greatest:

Price paid for 1675 points $99,081.88
Gross proceeds from the sale of 1675 points $98,530.00
Net proceeds from the sale of 1675 points $88,677.00


----------



## DizGirl20

DBBN said:


> Here's another stat that I present to support that DVC is the greatest:
> 
> Price paid for 1675 points $99,081.88
> Gross proceeds from the sale of 1675 points $98,530.00
> Net proceeds from the sale of 1675 points $88,677.00



This is quite impressive - thanks for sharing!


----------



## MD_Guy

DBBN said:


> Hello JimC.
> 
> Please take us out of the club.  We recently sold all 1675 points and the last of our 11 contracts closed late last week.  We know at least one of our contracts was purchased by another DisBoard poster and I hope they enjoy them as much as we have.
> 
> Here are a few stats for those of you who find numbers interesting:
> 
> Owners since 1995
> Initial purchase in January 1995 - 210 points
> When we decided to sell 2 months ago we owned 1675 points all at OKW
> 62 stays totaling 325 nights
> 8 DCL cruises totaling 44 nights on board
> 17708 points deposited into our memberships
> 0 points lost or expired
> Dues paid $62,888.81



Very nice use of your points. 

I don't want to hijack this thread, but based on your 62 stays, what was your average unit size?


----------



## DBBN

MD_Guy said:


> Very nice use of your points.
> 
> I don't want to hijack this thread, but based on your 62 stays, what was your average unit size?



I'd say 95% of our stays were at OKW and the breakdown looked much like this:

3% Studios (Almost always gifted stays to our nieces and nephews)  
67% One Bedroom Villas (Usually when traveling just me and DW)
20% Two Bedroom Villas (Usually when staying with invited family or friends) 
10% Grand Villa (Usually DW during her girls only trips)


----------



## joksten2000

We debated buying another 1,000 points but after doing some leg work we found we could rent a 4 BR home with a pool 8 miles from WDW for $6K for the winter 1/8 to 5/1 so it seemed foolish to spent the money for points.  We buy an AP and visit WDW several times a week.  Plus we don't eat out as much.  Use the points to take our family on cruises.


----------



## dbs1228

DBBN said:


> I'd say 95% of our stays were at OKW and the breakdown looked much like this:
> 
> 3% Studios (Almost always gifted stays to our nieces and nephews)
> 67% One Bedroom Villas (Usually when traveling just me and DW)
> 20% Two Bedroom Villas (Usually when staying with invited family or friends)
> *10% Grand Villa (Usually DW during her girls only trips)*



That is what I am talking about would LOVE to do that what a nice DH!


----------



## DVC Mike

Well, I sold off my 210 points at AKV. It was the least favorite of my home resorts. While AKV is nice, we just prefer BLT and BWV.

I was going to turn around and immediately buy more points at either BLT or BWV, but I think I'm going to wait and see what DVC has up it's sleeve next.

That takes me down to 1,040 points.


----------



## LisaS

DVC Mike said:


> Well, I sold off my 210 points at AKV. It was the least favorite of my home resorts.


Wow. When DVC Mike sells off points it really gets my attention. You will need to change the text above your avatar where it says "DVC Member @ BLT, AKV, VWL, BWV, BCV".


----------



## JimC

DVC Mike said:


> Well, I sold off my 210 points at AKV. It was the least favorite of my home resorts. While AKV is nice, we just prefer BLT and BWV.
> 
> I was going to turn around and immediately buy more points at either BLT or BWV, but I think I'm going to wait and see what DVC has up it's sleeve next.
> 
> That takes me down to 1,040 points.



Got it.  Nice total for the end of tax season.


----------



## Bellecruiser

DizGirl20 said:


> If anyone would care to share, I am curious... to those who are in this club, do you own all your points in one resort or multiple resorts?  What about UYs (i.e. do you have more than one)?  Thanks.  Just fun to know!  I hope to join you some day, but it may be awhile...



We own at two resorts, with one use year.  We love DVC!


----------



## deebits

DizGirl20 said:


> If anyone would care to share, I am curious... to those who are in this club, do you own all your points in one resort or multiple resorts?  What about UYs (i.e. do you have more than one)?  Thanks.  Just fun to know!  I hope to join you some day, but it may be awhile...



We also have one uy and own at  6 resorts  AKV,VWL, BCV,SSR,BLT and VGC


----------



## DISNEY FIX

Hey JimC thanks for keeping the list.
How many of the club are still active posters?


----------



## lah3hh

We own 5 different resorts...HHI, AKV, SSR, OKW and VGC with potential to add on many other resorts over the next few years.  In hearing the possible 'rumors' of a DVC at Grand Floridian...I can see that in our future for sure (if it happens).  I know for a fact we will add on in Hawaii to give us enough points for a 11 month booking window to go every other or every 3rd year.

I have 2 different UY (April & June) and actually like having my points deposit at different times.  I am probably even one of those rare members who actually would consider a 3rd UY especially if they come out with a really nice VIP tiered incentive.

Speaking of that...to those of us who are in the 1000+ club, what do you think about the possible VIP tiered system?  I am so excited and truly hope they come out with some nice 'rewards' for those of us who spend most of our vacation money with DVC/Disney...can you tell I love my DVC??!!!!


----------



## arthur06

lah3hh said:


> We own 5 different resorts...HHI, AKV, SSR, OKW and VGC with potential to add on many other resorts over the next few years.  In hearing the possible 'rumors' of a DVC at Grand Floridian...I can see that in our future for sure (if it happens).  I know for a fact we will add on in Hawaii to give us enough points for a 11 month booking window to go every other or every 3rd year.
> 
> I have 2 different UY (April & June) and actually like having my points deposit at different times.  I am probably even one of those rare members who actually would consider a 3rd UY especially if they come out with a really nice VIP tiered incentive.
> 
> Speaking of that...to those of us who are in the 1000+ club, what do you think about the possible VIP tiered system?  I am so excited and truly hope they come out with some nice 'rewards' for those of us who spend most of our vacation money with DVC/Disney...can you tell I love my DVC??!!!!



Looking at your signature, do you use most of your points for cruising?


----------



## Nanajo1

We own at OKW and BWV with the same use year. Recently sold a 50 pointer at OKW with a different UY making our total 1505.


----------



## joksten2000

and never a single regret.  Now that we winter in Florida, there's no need to use our points at WDW.  We just buy an ap and visit whenever we feel like it.  Comes with free parking so it's a real bonus.


----------



## Bellecruiser

Wow.  I am so jealous.  Cruising is one of my most favorite things to do.


----------



## lah3hh

To answer the question previously posted...we try to cruise at least 1 time per year.  This year is quite an exception with us taking 3 cruises.  I like variety so we use everything that DVC has to offer...WDW, Disneyland, HHI, Vero Beach, DCL and even other exchanges.  I bought and continue to add on to DVC because of the true variety this timeshare plan has to offer.

I never rent my points to make $$ and spend other ways.  I fully plan on using each and every point I have to vacation and enjoyment for my family!!

Can't say it enough....I LOVE my DVC....I should probably shout it from the rooftops!!!!


----------



## JimC

Nanajo1 said:


> We own at OKW and BWV with the same use year. Recently sold a 50 pointer at OKW with a different UY making our total 1505.



Got it.  Thanks.


----------



## joksten2000

To sail to Hawaii, look into a cruise that ends in Hawaii.  Most of the sailings go round trip from California and only spent four days in the islands with a lot of sea days.  We went on the RCCL Rhapsody of the Seas and spent 7 days in the islands. Cruise started in Vancouver and ended in Honolulu.  It was our 40th Anniversary and we splurged on this cruise $15K  Stayed in the Owners Suite and included airfare.  Brutal flight from Honolulu to Philadelphia.


----------



## Syd&Cammie

dreaming of joining this club one day....wishful thinking


----------



## Debbie H

We use all our points every year.  We use a lot of them for cruising now.  We also use them for big family reunions and get a couple of GV's, 2 bedrooms, etc, and have the family come down.  It's great to be able to do that.  

We got busy this year and forgot to bank our left over points.  Had to make a trip down to OKW last week...lol  Have 64 points in holding until the end of the month.  Tried to rent them but didn't know you now have to pay to do that, find that rather annoying...never did that begore and don't plan on doing it ever again so why pay for it.


----------



## dancnorris

I have 800 points at BLT, but I am waiting until the GFV announcement to do the add-on that gets me in the 1000-point club.  I love BLT, but 800 is enough for that resort.  I just need another monorail resort to go with it.  Hope to join the club soon...


----------



## Debbie H

lah3hh said:


> Speaking of that...to those of us who are in the 1000+ club, what do you think about the possible VIP tiered system?  I am so excited and truly hope they come out with some nice 'rewards' for those of us who spend most of our vacation money with DVC/Disney...can you tell I love my DVC??!!!!




What is this about???  Haven't heard of it.


----------



## 2disneydads

Our total now is 1825 - we just added another 100 Aulani points.  Thanks for adjusting our total!


----------



## AnnaS

2disneydads said:


> Our total now is 1825 - we just added another 100 Aulani points.  Thanks for adjusting our total!



Wow, Wow, Wow - just saying 
Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## JimC

2disneydads said:


> Our total now is 1825 - we just added another 100 Aulani points.  Thanks for adjusting our total!



Updated. Congratulations


----------



## DVCconvert

A(nother) small add-on at VB  now puts us at 1780.


----------



## JimC

DVCconvert said:


> A(nother) small add-on at VB  now puts us at 1780.



Updated.  Congratulations


----------



## bobbiwoz

Whenever I see this post, I wonder if it's time to add on again!  It really should be kept off the first page!


----------



## DizGirl20

bobbiwoz said:


> Whenever I see this post, I wonder if it's time to add on again!  It really should be kept off the first page!



 

I subscribe to this thread... every time I see someone has added on, I think:


----------



## DVCconvert

DBBN said:


> Here are a few stats for those of you who find numbers interesting:
> 
> Owners since 1995
> Initial purchase in January 1995 - 210 points
> When we decided to sell 2 months ago we owned 1675 points all at OKW
> 62 stays totaling 325 nights
> 8 DCL cruises totaling 44 nights on board
> 17708 points deposited into our memberships
> 0 points lost or expired
> Dues paid $62,888.81



Interesting!
I just had a moment to look at your numbers.
If you deduct your net proceeds from the cost of purchase, it "cost" you $10,404.88 to sell your position.   

If you add that to your MF's over the years of $62,888.81 that brings you to $ 73,293.69.  

Now divide that by 325 nights in a DVC room, plus 44 nights onboard DCL and it puts your average cost per night over the term of your membership
to be $ 198.62 !  - including 44 days worth of food & entertainment while on DCL

I think that's great!


----------



## DVCconvert

Yet another small add-on at VB  now puts us at 1846.


----------



## AnnaS

DVCconvert said:


> Yet another small add-on at VB  now puts us at 1846.



Congrats!


----------



## kdzgon

Debbie H said:


> We use all our points every year.  We use a lot of them for cruising now.  We also use them for big family reunions and get a couple of GV's, 2 bedrooms, etc, and have the family come down.  It's great to be able to do that.
> 
> We got busy this year and forgot to bank our left over points.  Had to make a trip down to OKW last week...lol  Have 64 points in holding until the end of the month.  Tried to rent them but didn't know you now have to pay to do that, find that rather annoying...never did that begore and don't plan on doing it ever again so why pay for it.




I'm confused - what fees are there for renting now, and to whom are they paid?


----------



## JimC

DVCconvert said:


> Yet another small add-on at VB  now puts us at 1846.



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## Disneydonnam

My husband and I added on 350 at Beach Club. We couldn't decide what to do for our anniversary and decided to buy more points at the BC.


----------



## magicmommy

Disneydonnam said:


> My husband and I added on 350 at Beach Club. We couldn't decide what to do for our anniversary and decided to buy more points at the BC.



Congratulations!


----------



## AnnaS

Disneydonnam said:


> My husband and I added on 350 at Beach Club. We couldn't decide what to do for our anniversary and decided to buy more points at the BC.



Nice gift.  Congrats!  What is your total now?


----------



## Disneydonnam

AnnaS said:


> Nice gift.  Congrats!  What is your total now?



Thank You. With this add on we have 2050.


----------



## Disneydonnam

magicmommy said:


> Congratulations!



Thank You


----------



## AnnaS

Disneydonnam said:


> Thank You. With this add on we have 2050.



 ..............


----------



## JimC

Disneydonnam said:


> My husband and I added on 350 at Beach Club. We couldn't decide what to do for our anniversary and decided to buy more points at the BC.



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## bobbiwoz

Disneydonnam said:


> Thank You. With this add on we have 2050.



Wow!  Congratulations!


----------



## DVCconvert

Two more add-on's at OKW now puts us at 1922   (  )


----------



## AnnaS

DVCconvert said:


> Two more add-on's at OKW now puts us at 1922   (  )



Congrats!


----------



## FRANKTSJR

Has anyone ever figured out how many points it would take to live at WDW permanently?


----------



## hakepb

FRANKTSJR said:


> Has anyone ever figured out how many points it would take to live at WDW permanently?


Playing with the online interactive points calendar:

Only 48,477 points are needed to book a BLT MK view GV for a year.

A Jambo value studio would be 4,309.

I think there's rules against staying too long.


----------



## jennypenny

If I remember right, you can only own 6,000 points. And you would have to switch resorts but I can't remember how long you can stay at one place. 6 weeks? Is that right? But according to your math 6,000 would get you a year-round home somewhere. Moving every 6 weeks wouldn't be bad, and the cost per use of that AP would really go down. But I think my weight would really go up!


----------



## DVCconvert

I don't think you have to move every 6 weeks, but the longest single reservation I'm told is 30 days. Then, in theory, you'd have to check out and check back in again. But you wouldn't have to move as you could link multiple ressies. As to any point limit there really isn't one in the sense that you can use any titling you want - so you can set up trusts etc.


----------



## iluvdisney

1401 for myself and my family!


----------



## MikeNY

WOW!  I'm in awe of all of the 1000+ club members.  Hope to join the group someday!


----------



## JimC

DVCconvert said:


> Two more add-on's at OKW now puts us at 1922   (  )



Got it. Congratulations


----------



## JimC

iluvdisney said:


> 1401 for myself and my family!



Welcome


----------



## deebits

We just did a 100 point add on at AKV.  Please change us to 1160 points.

Thank you


----------



## wl1117

Maybe someday! We're only halfway there at 500 points.


----------



## mommacat56

My family is at 1110!  Woo hoo!


----------



## SamSam

We're working at joining the club, but only at 710 so far.  We look at it as retirement investment, so we can spend a couple of months there once we're retired.


----------



## JWG

You all amaze me.  We're 375, so not even half-way.


----------



## Yankeemouse

Sam, we love the idea of spending a good chunk of our winter at DVC when we retire..   would love to hear more about how people are planning to use these points for long term stays / retirement, anyone?


----------



## River Country

I must say i am in awe of the 1000 point club.  This thread started in 2005 and 6 years later still seems to be going strong.

I thought there was a recession in this country but i guess not for all.  I bought during the recession and i am relatively new to the DVC but 1000 points i dont know what i would do with myself.  

God Bless all of you


----------



## dbs1228

We are a little over 1/2 way there with 575 but not sure if and when we will get there.  I think I can convince DH once our youngest (16) is off to college and we have more flexibility.  Problem for us if we have more points I can see us going for the GV thus making our stays limited!


----------



## JimC

deebits said:


> We just did a 100 point add on at AKV.  Please change us to 1160 points.
> 
> Thank you



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## JimC

mommacat56 said:


> My family is at 1110!  Woo hoo!



Got it. Welcome


----------



## tomspixie

Hi there...hadn't seen this thread.  Could you add tomspixie to the 1000 point club.  We have 1110.  So wish we had more...
We like cruising DCL so much that we actually bought a second house in Windermere so we can use our points to cruise a couple times a year...and still spend time at the parks!!!


----------



## tomspixie

bobbiwoz said:


> Whenever I see this post, I wonder if it's time to add on again!  It really should be kept off the first page!



LOVE IT!!!!!  We have one in college, and two in a parochial high school...with college plans to follow.  Once that is complete, it is my hope to add more on!!!


----------



## tomandrobin

tomspixie said:


> LOVE IT!!!!!  We have one in college, and two in a parochial high school...with college plans to follow.  Once that is complete, it is my hope to add more on!!!



I am hoping to break into the 2000 point club. 

Just looking for that perfect resale so I can pull my "buy" finger!


----------



## JimC

tomspixie said:


> Hi there...hadn't seen this thread.  Could you add tomspixie to the 1000 point club.  We have 1110.  So wish we had more...
> We like cruising DCL so much that we actually bought a second house in Windermere so we can use our points to cruise a couple times a year...and still spend time at the parks!!!



Got it.  Welcome


----------



## BlazerFan

1000 seemed like way to many points when we started but we just added on at Aulani and are now at 890 so we are not far behind    I'm sure when addonitis hits again we will be a part of the club!  It will probably come after our first stay at Aulani when we realize we will want to get there more than every other year!


----------



## adminjedi

Bought more OKW....we are now at double-lucky 1313! 
We are still mostly borrowed, so probably more purchases in our future.


----------



## mlholster

We bought 100 more on the member cruise, we are now at 1600.
We must stop


----------



## JimC

adminjedi said:


> Bought more OKW....we are now at double-lucky 1313!
> We are still mostly borrowed, so probably more purchases in our future.



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## JimC

mlholster said:


> We bought 100 more on the member cruise, we are now at 1600.
> We must stop



And got yours as well.  Congratulations


----------



## mlholster

JimC said:


> And got yours as well.  Congratulations




Thanks!


----------



## tomandrobin

mlholster said:


> We bought 100 more on the member cruise, we are now at 1600.
> We must stop



Congrats! 

Looks like someone got a Mickey Print!


----------



## tomandrobin

adminjedi said:


> Bought more OKW....we are now at double-lucky 1313!
> We are still mostly borrowed, so probably more purchases in our future.



Trust me.....More points only means that you will borrow more. 

When I hit a 1000 points, I thought that would have satisfied all my needs. Now we are closing in on 2000 and I wonder if I'll ever hit that "satisfied" point.


----------



## kurlyred

Some day, I wanna be a member of THIS CLUB!


----------



## SamSam

kurlyred said:


> Some day, I wanna be a member of THIS CLUB!



Me too!  We're currently at 710, so we are closing in.  Funny thing is we're completely borrowed out.  HOW is that possible!!!


----------



## wdw1972

I'm now at 1290 - added BWV points this spring to alternate BCV/BWV each year for Food & Wine Festival.


----------



## JimC

wdw1972 said:


> I'm now at 1290 - added BWV points this spring to alternate BCV/BWV each year for Food & Wine Festival.



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## lah3hh

All of these new adds is really giving me a case of Addonitis....SEVERE case!!!  We are still sitting at 1360 but beginning to think a nice even 1500 or 1600 sounds pretty good...what do you guys think??


----------



## joksten2000

We've decided not to incease until we see what direction DVC will go with a new leader.  Wonder if she has something to prove and maybe we'll all pay the price.

Seven months ago we spent all 2011 and 2012 points so have a log wait for our 2013 points

What ever happened to the bennies for the 1,000 point members? Haven't heard a peep since she took over, anyone else?


----------



## DVCconvert

adminjedi said:


> Bought more OKW....we are now at double-lucky 1313! .....




I have to ask....do you live on Mockingbird Lane?


----------



## tomandrobin

wdw1972 said:


> I'm now at 1290 - added BWV points this spring to alternate BCV/BWV each year for Food & Wine Festival.



Congrats!!!


----------



## tomandrobin

joksten2000 said:


> We've decided not to incease until we see what direction DVC will go with a new leader.  Wonder if she has something to prove and maybe we'll all pay the price.
> 
> Seven months ago we spent all 2011 and 2012 points so have a log wait for our 2013 points
> 
> What ever happened to the bennies for the 1,000 point members? Haven't heard a peep since she took over, anyone else?



I am in the same place as you. Just waiting to see where everything is going to fall. 

When I was on the Members Cruise, I talked to two of the DVC Executive Committee member that was working on the DVC perks based on number of points owned. Basically, they are hard pressed to find a solution that will make everyone happy.....and not really cost Disney anything.

I gave them a couple of suggestions, based on my Starwood timeshares. Like extended banking deadlines, we have a lot of points to use....why not give us more time to use all those points. I also suggested a early non-home resort booking period...1 week.


----------



## jimmiemcinpa

And with last years add on in Aulani we are up to 1058 Points.  We too would like some perks for being 1000 point members.  

Jim and Chris


----------



## JimC

jimmiemcinpa said:


> And with last years add on in Aulani we are up to 1058 Points.  We too would like some perks for being 1000 point members.
> 
> Jim and Chris



Got you on the list.  Congratulations on Aulani add on


----------



## DVC Mike

I'm waiting to see if a DVC at the Grand Floridian comes to pass. If not, it will be time to buy more BWV.


----------



## jekjones1558

DVC Mike said:


> I'm waiting to see if a DVC at the Grand Floridian comes to pass. If not, it will be time to buy more BWV.



Glad to know that the official DIS photographer is still in the market for points!


----------



## lah3hh

The minute they announce that DVC is now at the Grand Floridian is the exact minute I call my guide to purchase my next add on.  

I think the direction DVC will go under new leadership is only going to be upward.  But then again most of you know by now I am a 'glass half full' type person and live life as if...the best is yet to come!!!  Bring it on....love to see the perks/incentives based on points information released.

I also spoke with some of the DVC leadership folks on the 2011 Members Cruise and they would not commit but hoped the tiered benefits would be released this year.  I just hope they have the ability to meet that 'no promise but hopeful' timeframe.


----------



## bobbiwoz

We pulled the trigger, 50 more BCV points!  It's a Christmas present to each other.


----------



## jekjones1558

bobbiwoz said:


> We pulled the trigger, 50 more BCV points!  It's a Christmas present to each other.



Congrats, Bobbi!  More time for you and Megan to enjoy SAB!


----------



## bobbiwoz

jekjones1558 said:


> Congrats, Bobbi!  More time for you and Megan to enjoy SAB!



You are so right, Jean!  This morning I was looking at a 5 night stay through a weekend in October next year, so the DGC can enjoy a MNSSHP and adults can enjoy some F&W time.  I would be borrowing nearly all of my 2013 BCV points to get the villas we need, so this way, we get the trip and I still have some 2013BCV points to use in 2013.  DSis and I have a F&G BCV stay already booked as well as (hopefully) a Star Wars Weekend for DGS!
I've been looking at BCV and SSR (for the treehouses) resales, but nothing fit our needs.  So, like all of our BCV points, these were bought direct.


----------



## a742246

Who in the 1000 point club spends their winters (6 weeks min) at WDW?

Where do you stay?
Best advice you can give?
What do you feel is the best months to go?
Any regrets?
What do you do with pets if you have any?
Would 2 (3-4 weeks stays) be better than one 6 -8 week stay.
Do you get stir (mouse) crazy?


----------



## jekjones1558

a742246 said:


> Who in the 1000 point club spends their winters (6 weeks min) at WDW?
> 
> Where do you stay?
> Best advice you can give?
> What do you feel is the best months to go?
> Any regrets?
> What do you do with pets if you have any?
> Would 2 (3-4 weeks stays) be better than one 6 -8 week stay.
> Do you get stir (mouse) crazy?



I will be interested in answers to this question also.  We had planned to stay 5 or 6 weeks in a one bedroom when I retired 7 years ago.  But we have never done it because we seem to get more joy from planning multiple trips in fall, winter and spring and bringing friends.  It seems like planning and anticipating is part of the thrill for me.  Maybe someone here will post and change my mind.


----------



## bobbiwoz

a742246 said:


> Who in the 1000 point club spends their winters (6 weeks min) at WDW?
> 
> Where do you stay?
> Best advice you can give?
> What do you feel is the best months to go?
> Any regrets?
> What do you do with pets if you have any?
> Would 2 (3-4 weeks stays) be better than one 6 -8 week stay.
> Do you get stir (mouse) crazy?



I have decided to skip teaching this winter quarter and spend from December 29th to January 27th using DVC points.  Since DH doesn't have the freedom of so much free time just yet, (he plans to retire after the first quarter of '13!)I'm spending it in different DVC resorts, with different people and have various special events planned.  We do have reservations for the 5K for much of the extended family during Marathon weekend.

I'm interested in reading these answers from people who have already done it, but for me, I have already talked to DSis who is willing to take care of my pets when the time comes for DH and I to spend at least 4-5 weeks together.

I've a 6 night stay at VB during this time, and I know that we will definitely do at least 2 weeks there when it's time for DH and I to have the experience of wintering using DVC.

Bobbi


----------



## JimC

bobbiwoz said:


> We pulled the trigger, 50 more BCV points!  It's a Christmas present to each other.



Congratulations   Does that put you at 1272 total points?


----------



## bobbiwoz

JimC said:


> Congratulations   Does that put you at 1272 total points?



Yes that's our total, for now.  Thank you.


----------



## Bellecruiser

a742246 said:


> Who in the 1000 point club spends their winters (6 weeks min) at WDW?
> 
> Where do you stay?
> Best advice you can give?
> What do you feel is the best months to go?
> Any regrets?
> What do you do with pets if you have any?
> Would 2 (3-4 weeks stays) be better than one 6 -8 week stay.
> Do you get stir (mouse) crazy?



We are interested in the answers to these questions also.  We intend to spend the winter months at DVC, but haven't retired yet.  We are trying to figure it all out.    Based on the lack of answers, this is an idea whose time hasn't come yet.  Guess we-all will be the ones to figure it out.


----------



## JimC

bobbiwoz said:


> Yes that's our total, for now.  Thank you.



Got it


----------



## joksten2000

We are leaving Jan 6th for our third winter in Florida, and we have a mini poodle.  I found a 4 br 2 bath house in Davenport (about 9 miles to Disney) a nice easy drive, we purchase season passes and visit WDW 4 or 5 times a week.  Have a private pool, wifi, grill and can host our kids and grandkids and some friends.  So much better than staying on site.  We got a great deal for four months, less than $6K for the winter.  We now sell our points.  We pay cash for our cruises.  It use to cost me 2.5 years worth of points to take the family on a cruise.  I just booked while on board for 2013 and it was $13K plus we got $1,500 in OBC.  Seems to work perfect for us.  The only problem is the drive down.  We drive 670 the first day and the final 340 on the second day.  My poor 68 yo body takes a few days to recover.  We leave on a Saturaday morning, 4am so we contend with next to no traffic.  Much cheaper to prepare most our meals at home.  Eat out once or twice a week.


----------



## AnnaS

joksten2000 said:


> We are leaving Jan 6th for our third winter in Florida, and we have a mini poodle.  I found a 4 br 2 bath house in Davenport (about 9 miles to Disney) a nice easy drive, we purchase season passes and visit WDW 4 or 5 times a week.  Have a private pool, wifi, grill and can host our kids and grandkids and some friends.  So much better than staying on site.  We got a great deal for four months, less than $6K for the winter.  We now sell our points.  We pay cash for our cruises.  It use to cost me 2.5 years worth of points to take the family on a cruise.  I just booked while on board for 2013 and it was $13K plus we got $1,500 in OBC.  Seems to work perfect for us.  The only problem is the drive down.  We drive 670 the first day and the final 340 on the second day.  My poor 68 yo body takes a few days to recover.  We leave on a Saturaday morning, 4am so we contend with next to no traffic.  Much cheaper to prepare most our meals at home.  Eat out once or twice a week.



Not sure if you can post it here - may I ask who did you book your cruises with?

TIA


----------



## adminjedi

Took a last minute cruise....bought more Aulani before the price increase in December. You can put our total up to 1533!


----------



## suzysharp

We just bought our 5th contract so we are now also proud owners at Boardwalk which brings us up to a mighty 1050 pts!!


----------



## JimC

adminjedi said:


> Took a last minute cruise....bought more Aulani before the price increase in December. You can put our total up to 1533!



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## JimC

suzysharp said:


> We just bought our 5th contract so we are now also proud owners at Boardwalk which brings us up to a mighty 1050 pts!!



Got it.  Congratulations and welcome


----------



## WorknFires

Hi, 

I'm at 1280 pts including the 160 pts at Aulani we bought while on the cruise in Alaska.  

Thanks for adding me,
Cheryl


----------



## JimC

WorknFires said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm at 1280 pts including the 160 pts at Aulani we bought while on the cruise in Alaska.
> 
> Thanks for adding me,
> Cheryl



Welcome and congratulations   How was Alaska?  We are going next May and looking forward to it.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

We just closed on a contract today and that total brings us to 1,011 points!
Could you please add us to your roll call?
Thanks so much!!


----------



## JimC

wigdoutdismom said:


> We just closed on a contract today and that total brings us to 1,011 points!
> Could you please add us to your roll call?
> Thanks so much!!



Welcome and congratulations   You are on!


----------



## ColinA

Added on another 300 points at BWV, takes us from 1050 to 1350.


----------



## arthur06

ColinA said:


> Added on another 300 points at BWV, takes us from 1050 to 1350.



WOW, that's great add on!


----------



## jcf

OMG, how does it add up for you?


----------



## tomandrobin

wigdoutdismom said:


> We just closed on a contract today and that total brings us to 1,011 points!
> Could you please add us to your roll call?
> Thanks so much!!





suzysharp said:


> We just bought our 5th contract so we are now also proud owners at Boardwalk which brings us up to a mighty 1050 pts!!



Welcome to _*The Club!*_


----------



## wigdoutdismom

tomandrobin said:


> Welcome to _*The Club!*_



Thanks! I've been chomping at the bit to be a member!


----------



## JimC

ColinA said:


> Added on another 300 points at BWV, takes us from 1050 to 1350.



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## DVCconvert

Another small OKW contract now puts us at 1947 
(good year!  )


----------



## JimC

DVCconvert said:


> Another small OKW contract now puts us at 1947
> (good year!  )



A very good year!  Got it and congratulations


----------



## DizGirl20

I just love this thread! 

I am no where near close to even joining this group (currently at 360) but I am always dreaming of my next contract and what I might do with more points!  I figure we might as well start slow and maybe by the time we retire, we will have enough points to spend a few months at Disney!  Anyhow, what is the MAXIMUM number of points you can own?


----------



## runmommyrun

Just found this thread.  I'm not one to openly admit when I'm jealous, but, wow, I'm jealous!  At 445, I have a long way to go.  Unfortunately, I doubt I'll ever be part of the 1,000 point club.  Living in Chicago area makes it tough to go to FL that often (or CA or Hawaii or NC!).  But one can dream!  Congrats to you all!


----------



## DVCconvert

Any sense of being " jealous " is easily stopped when the dues statment show up each January! 

...


----------



## wigdoutdismom

DVCconvert said:


> Any sense of being " jealous " is easily stopped when the dues statment show up each January!
> 
> ...



We love our points, but yes, that is a reality check each year!


----------



## Metr0star1

Toot Toot...

If it wasn't for us high pointed members, where would the most experienced information come from?





Deep-Thots said:


> No, I don't drink coffee.
> 
> I still don't know what the purpose is, other than to toot your own horn.... "Woo hoo: Look at me!"


----------



## Coach81

All I can say is... WOW....


----------



## hakepb

DizGirl20 said:


> I just love this thread!
> 
> I am no where near close to even joining this group (currently at 360) but I am always dreaming of my next contract and what I might do with more points!  I figure we might as well start slow and maybe by the time we retire, we will have enough points to spend a few months at Disney!  Anyhow, what is the MAXIMUM number of points you can own?



I've read its 2000 at 1 resort with a total of 5000

But you can double that total if there are contracts under just you and your spouse or your corporation.

You may be able to triple that with a spouse (you, spouse, joint)


----------



## DVC Sue

Hi. I"m kinda new to Disboards. 

I'm at 1350 but (hopefully) I'll soon be at 1400.


----------



## SamSam

At 710 points we have a ways to go, but we're working on it.
We want enough points to spent several weeks in a 1-bedroom as part of our retirement plan.  3 weeks in October (food and wine), and 3 weeks in in Jan. or Feb. to avoid our coldest time here.


----------



## MrsG

SamSam said:


> At 710 points we have a ways to go, but we're working on it.
> We want enough points to spent several weeks in a 1-bedroom as part of our retirement plan.  3 weeks in October (food and wine), and 3 weeks in in Jan. or Feb. to avoid our coldest time here.



What a fabulous idea!!!  Never gave that a thought.


----------



## SamSam

MrsG said:


> What a fabulous idea!!!  Never gave that a thought.



We researched buying a second home, but first we like staying on site, and then when you think about hiring a company to manage your home during the time you're not there (with all the maintenance) we decided more DVC points really made more sense (at least for us).


----------



## DougEMG

Thought I was going to get join this club as I was at 910 points and had a contract for 230 points at Disney for ROFR and wouldn't you know it, Disney bought the contract.  


Maybe I'll have better luck with the 270 point contract I have going in this week.


----------



## JimC

DVC Sue said:


> Hi. I"m kinda new to Disboards.
> 
> I'm at 1350 but (hopefully) I'll soon be at 1400.



Got it and congratulations!


----------



## DVC Sue

JimC said:


> Got it and congratulations!



Thanks Jim!


----------



## In Luv with Disney

Hi all!  

Just added on and entered the "Over 1000 Club"!  

1280 for us...320 BLT, 480 GCAL and 480 AKV.


----------



## JimC

In Luv with Disney said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Just added on and entered the "Over 1000 Club"!
> 
> 1280 for us...320 BLT, 480 GCAL and 480 AKV.



Got it and congratulations


----------



## wigdoutdismom

Hi Jim!
We just closed on 200 Beach Club points today.
That will put us at 1,211.


----------



## mco65

Congrats to all you 1kers!  

One question for the club.. how do you use all those points?
do you USE them all YOURSELF or use some, rent some, give some to family??


----------



## Nanajo1

I can't let DH know about all of these lucky folks adding on and joining the over 1,000 pts club. I tell him it's not a competition but he feels bad if we drop down the list! 
BTW we use all our pts on twice a year trips for us and every other take our kids and grandkids. Nothing left over to rent.


----------



## bobbiwoz

mco65 said:


> Congrats to all you 1kers!
> 
> One question for the club.. how do you use all those points?
> do you USE them all YOURSELF or use some, rent some, give some to family??



We're DGP and we use all of our points for ourselves, extended family and friends!

This past winter I was in DVC accomodations for 29 consecutive days with lots of different family and friends, in studios, 1 and 2 bedrooms and in an OVIR in VB!  THis next winter it will be for a shorter time (I dearly missed my dog, Belle) but the same idea.  Plus this January, I'll be on the MC!in the middle of my DVC stay!


----------



## tworgs

Just did another add on 160 at AK. My DW couldn't refuse my pout lol .Our it might have been the PLEASE honey


----------



## wigdoutdismom

mco65 said:


> Congrats to all you 1kers!
> 
> One question for the club.. how do you use all those points?
> do you USE them all YOURSELF or use some, rent some, give some to family??



We use most of our points by going to Disney four times a year and staying in 1 or 2br villas. We will be spending three weeks there in June/July.

I gave a stay to a teacher friend for five nights in a savanah view studio at Jambo.


----------



## Nonsuch

This might be of interest to West Coast 1000 pointers 

Disney Blog:  Exclusive Club 33 at Disneyland Resort Invites New Members


----------



## JimC

wigdoutdismom said:


> Hi Jim!
> We just closed on 200 Beach Club points today.
> That will put us at 1,211.



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## JimC

tworgs said:


> Just did another add on 160 at AK. My DW couldn't refuse my pout lol .Our it might have been the PLEASE honey



Got yours as well.  Congratulations


----------



## lugnut33

Just did some quick math because I was interested.  

Total amount of points on the first page = 116302 pts.  

Current avg. of dues excluding Aulani = 4.90 (btw, Jim C. did this in 2007 and the average was 4.70)

Annual dues from first page = $569,880 (which if you think about is a tiny little fraction of how much DVC brings in yearly)


----------



## lugnut33

wigdoutdismom said:


> We love our points, but yes, that is a reality check each year!



It's literally a written reality check.  Get it??  

Every year I'm happy that I only cut an $800 check for our meager 170 points, but I'm still jealous when I see these 1000 point + owners.


----------



## mikron

Onthebay said:


> Just curious how much is the maintenance for soooooo many points ??
> (Still not a member but have rented )
> Saving for the kids school  Long way to go.



Our dues are close to $7,000.00 so we rent to cover the dues.


----------



## corpcomp

mikron said:


> Our dues are close to $7,000.00 so we rent to cover the dues.



So how many do you rent out as a % of your total?


----------



## JimC

Welcome Rob S


----------



## matty204

Jim,
Just found this, please add me in. 1000 points.
Boardwalk, Hilton Head and Saratoga.


----------



## JimC

matty204 said:


> Jim,
> Just found this, please add me in. 1000 points.
> Boardwalk, Hilton Head and Saratoga.



Got it.  Welcome


----------



## DVC Mike

I continue to drop points. Last year, I went down from 1,250 points at 6 resorts to 1,040 points at 5 resorts (dropped my AKV points). 

This year, with my sale of VWL points coupled with a BWV add-on, I am now down to just *1,001* points at 4 resorts.

Of course, they are my four favorite DVC resorts.


----------



## JimC

DVC Mike said:


> I continue to drop points. Last year, I went down from 1,250 points at 6 resorts to 1,040 points at 5 resorts (dropped my AKV points).
> 
> This year, with my sale of VWL points coupled with a BWV add-on, I am now down to just *1,001* points at 4 resorts.
> 
> Of course, they are my four favorite DVC resorts.



Got it, Mike.  What are your favorite four?  Clearly BWV is one.


----------



## DVC Mike

JimC said:
			
		

> Got it, Mike.  What are your favorite four?  Clearly BWV is one.



BLT, BWV, BCV and VGC.


----------



## joeyandangiesmom

We are at 1900...members since 1997 just used them for an ABD!


----------



## Sully

Please update us to 1325 points. We added on 120 points at AKV while on the dream cruise this past April. Thanks.


----------



## DougEMG

You can add me to the list.  I've a total of 2,480 points with 1,250 at SSR, 920 at BWV and 310 at OKW.


----------



## JimC

joeyandangiesmom said:


> We are at 1900...members since 1997 just used them for an ABD!



Got it.  Welcome


----------



## JimC

Sully said:


> Please update us to 1325 points. We added on 120 points at AKV while on the dream cruise this past April. Thanks.



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## JimC

DougEMG said:


> You can add me to the list.  I've a total of 2,480 points with 1,250 at SSR, 920 at BWV and 310 at OKW.



Got it.  Welcome


----------



## nunzia

DougEMG said:


> You can add me to the list.  I've a total of 2,480 points with 1,250 at SSR, 920 at BWV and 310 at OKW.



May I just say..._HOLY COW_


----------



## BWV Dreamin

DougEMG said:


> You can add me to the list. I've a total of 2,480 points with 1,250 at SSR, 920 at BWV and 310 at OKW.


 That Canadian Exchange rate must be pretty darn good!!


----------



## DannysMom

DougEMG said:


> You can add me to the list.  I've a total of 2,480 points with 1,250 at SSR, 920 at BWV and 310 at OKW.





nunzia said:


> May I just say..._HOLY COW_





BWV Dreamin said:


> That Canadian Exchange rate must be pretty darn good!!



Holy cow, is right! 

Actually what I thought when I read that was "Way to jump near the head of the list Doug!"  Entered the list in the top 10.


----------



## DougEMG

BWV Dreamin said:


> That Canadian Exchange rate must be pretty darn good!!



Most of my purchase were in the $0.95 to $1.00 range.  Sure beats back in the old days when I was going to WDW and our dollar was only worth $0.65, made for some very expensive trips!


----------



## DougEMG

DannysMom said:


> Holy cow, is right!
> 
> Actually what I thought when I read that was "Way to jump near the head of the list Doug!"  Entered the list in the top 10.



I was actually just under the 1000 point mark for a couple of years prior to this. I hadn't even thought about getting more points and it was my wife that said lets buy more points.  Little did she realize how much more I was going to buy 

Now she just asks "Are you done yet?"


----------



## iloveokw

Up to 1060!


----------



## wigdoutdismom

iloveokw said:


> Up to 1060!



Congratulations! I loved getting to 1,000!


----------



## JimC

iloveokw said:


> Up to 1060!



Got it.  Welcome


----------



## corpcomp

There are almost 90 families with 1000 points on the list.  I've watched this for several years when there were only about 70. 

But in all that time I've never seen a post from King Leonidas who has 4500 points.

Has anyone ever seen anything from this guy?


----------



## deebits

Please change us to 1380,  We just did another add on.  




Thank you


----------



## JimC

deebits said:


> Please change us to 1380,  We just did another add on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## shortypots

I thought the max was 3000 per owner? How did someone get over this amount... We are at 550 pts and I might convince him for more if we can sell off some of our other timeshares. We have more timeshares than vacation weeks


----------



## ColinA

Added another 350 points, takes us to 1700 points all at the Boardwalk!


----------



## JimC

ColinA said:


> Added another 350 points, takes us to 1700 points all at the Boardwalk!



Got it. Congratulations


----------



## SDmouse

DVCconvert said:


> Simba's Mom:
> 
> 
> "Well, we're at 920 points -- not in "The Club" just yet.
> We got ours by;
> 230pts + 240 pts + 250 pts + 150 pts + 50 pts.
> 
> Our 'Goal' is to reach enough points so that we can spend from the 2nd week in January thur April at WDW -- to avoid our harsh winters. I estimate that will take about 3000 points. We are working and saving in the hopes of being able to reach that point level over the next 5 years.
> 
> "Woo-Hoo!"
> 
> I was looking through this thread for the first time, and came across this quote from 2005.  Looking at the list it looks like DVCconvert is getting close to the goal with 1947 current points.  I would also like to "winter at the World".  It is much cheaper to do it this way than at Golden Oaks.


----------



## DVC Mike

Just closed on a 150-point add-on at BWV.

I'm now at 1,151 points.


----------



## Sur

These threads give me a lot of introspection about myself- saw the thread, thought I'd take a look, more members than I would have imagined,never took it as horn tootin', wonder how much those MF's must be..... am I this simple?!?


----------



## Sur

corpcomp said:


> There are almost 90 families with 1000 points on the list.  I've watched this for several years when there were only about 70.
> 
> But in all that time I've never seen a post from King Leonidas who has 4500 points.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen anything from this guy?



With that many points, I'm sure we've ALL seen him!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Sur said:


> ..., wonder how much those MF's must be..... am I this simple?!?



For us, roughly between $7-8000.  DVC allows us more time with the family, especially the DGC, than a DCL and DVC costs less yearly!  It's almost as good!


----------



## JimC

DVC Mike said:


> Just closed on a 150-point add-on at BWV.
> 
> I'm now at 1,151 points.



Got it Mike.  Congratulations


----------



## Sur

bobbiwoz said:


> For us, roughly between $7-8000.  DVC allows us more time with the family, especially the DGC, than a DCL and DVC costs less yearly!  It's almost as good!



I never looked at it that way... YOU'RE RIGHT!!


----------



## abner1776

at  150 points I feel like such a pauper...but the DW would have me committed if I bought more...I just need to enjoy the infrequent visits that we have to WDW. 

Once I retire an add on maybe in the cards...lets see now, how many points do I need for a 2 bdrm at OKW for 3 weeks in Feb ???...humm....


----------



## bobbiwoz

Our BLT points bring us to 1372!


----------



## JimC

bobbiwoz said:


> Our BLT points bring us to 1372!



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## Duffy Lover

I'm over half way there!  564 with a recent purchase at VWL....  Well to be honest this is a technicality since I'm only an owner because my dear Mother (Pirate Granny) put me on the deed.... I am a lucky lady!


----------



## starry_solo

I'm sure this info is somewhere, but what is the max # of points that Disney will let you own (dreaming for when I will the lottery!)


----------



## Candy Orlando

We just became a member of the 500 club. Is there such a thing?


----------



## NJmouse

I just want to know how all of you can afford that much money!  I only have 225 pts at the boardwalk and cannot afford to buy any more at the price they are charging! Also how can you afford maintence fees?


----------



## hakepb

starry_solo said:


> I'm sure this info is somewhere, but what is the max # of points that Disney will let you own (dreaming for when I will the lottery!)



It used to be a max of 2000 at a single resort and a total of 5000 points.
They raised it to 4000 points at a single resort and 8000 combined.

(And that's per contract, so a couple could double or triple that amount with individual and joint accounts)


----------



## tomandrobin

NJmouse said:


> I just want to know how all of you can afford that much money!  I only have 225 pts at the boardwalk and cannot afford to buy any more at the price they are charging! Also how can you afford maintenance fees?



We buy when we have extra money, rent off the excess points to cover maintenance fees.


----------



## tomandrobin

hakepb said:


> It used to be a max of 2000 at a single resort and a total of 5000 points.
> They raised it to 4000 points at a single resort and 8000 combined.
> 
> (And that's per contract, so a couple could double or triple that amount with individual and joint accounts)



If married, you can have contracts deeded to husband and wife, husband only and wife only and triple your allowed points.


----------



## NJmouse

ok if you have to rent to pay for maintence isn't that defeating the purpose of having those points? Why not sell them and you wouldn't have to pay maintence on them?


----------



## bobbiwoz

NJmouse said:


> ok if you have to rent to pay for maintence isn't that defeating the purpose of having those points? Why not sell them and you wouldn't have to pay maintence on them?



Well what you don't rent you are using for free.

We have our MF budgeted for, just part of vacation fees.  We do not rent.


----------



## calypso726

I have watched this thread for years now and always thought ... one day ... sigh.  Just bought VGF today and we are now in the 1000 point club


----------



## DougEMG

calypso726 said:


> I have watched this thread for years now and always thought ... one day ... sigh.  Just bought VGF today and we are now in the 1000 point club



congrats


----------



## jekjones1558

calypso726 said:


> I have watched this thread for years now and always thought ... one day ... sigh.  Just bought VGF today and we are now in the 1000 point club



Just so you know...the itch will STILL not go away.


----------



## calypso726

DougEMG said:


> congrats



Thank you 



jekjones1558 said:


> Just so you know...the itch will STILL not go away.



I know  Been through a few bouts of addonitis  We started with 180 in 2006 and now are at 1000. If the Poly becomes a reality I am sure the addonitis will flare up once more


----------



## shortypots

We have 550 now, and trying to convince DH that we need 100 GFV pts. He's in China this week, so not sure when I will convince him.


----------



## cseca

hakepb said:


> It used to be a max of 2000 at a single resort and a total of 5000 points.
> They raised it to 4000 points at a single resort and 8000 combined.
> 
> (And that's per contract, so a couple could double or triple that amount with individual and joint accounts)





imagine the MF bill


----------



## mopee3

tomandrobin said:


> We buy when we have extra money, rent off the excess points to cover maintenance fees.



We own 800 plus and are still borrowing, in fact we are half way through the 2014 year and will use it up next February.  Rent them off?? We need more just to take care of the grand kids, adult kids and friends.  Now I need to call Bernard and see about VGF, opps can I use that name?  If not you Mods know what to do with it.

By the way, thanks to all the Mods for taking care of these DIS boards. You all are the best!! 

Moe


----------



## dwight16

i would love to see how many of these points expire unused.....


----------



## deebits

Please put us at 1580.  We just added on a 200 point contract.  We also already borrowed into the next year and hope this will level us off.


----------



## Countryrunner262

NJmouse said:


> ok if you have to rent to pay for maintence isn't that defeating the purpose of having those points? Why not sell them and you wouldn't have to pay maintence on them?



Agree. I would not want to pay the MF on these. Yikes!  I will be happy with my 150  points and one MF!


----------



## Countryrunner262

mikron said:


> Our dues are close to $7,000.00 so we rent to cover the dues.



That's great you enjoy it, but if you are renting because you have too much, why add on?  I couldn't even image MF that high.


----------



## JimC

calypso726 said:


> I have watched this thread for years now and always thought ... one day ... sigh.  Just bought VGF today and we are now in the 1000 point club



Welcome and congratulations


----------



## JimC

deebits said:


> Please put us at 1580.  We just added on a 200 point contract.  We also already borrowed into the next year and hope this will level us off.



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## SamSam

mopee3 said:


> We own 800 plus and are still borrowing, in fact we are half way through the 2014 year and will use it up next February.  Rent them off?? We need more just to take care of the grand kids, adult kids and friends.  Moe



That's us, we have 810 points and are always completel borrowed out.  We plan on adding another 200 as the right contracts become available...hopefull that will be enough.


----------



## calypso726

dwight16 said:


> i would love to see how many of these points expire unused.....



Prior to adding on at VGF we were at 780 points with well more than 1/2 already borrowed from 2014. We will more than likely be borrowing from 2015 for 2014 as well even with the added points. I guess that means we will just have to add on when the Poly opens up for sale


----------



## corpcomp

calypso726 said:


> Prior to adding on at VGF we were at 780 points with well more than 1/2 already borrowed from 2014. We will more than likely be borrowing from 2015 for 2014 as well even with the added points. I guess that means we will just have to add on when the Poly opens up for sale



Agreed, while we are in the BCV 300 Club, and do not need to borrow at all, we will wait for the Poly before buying again.


----------



## Bellecruiser

Can you put us in for 1125 points.  Added on 100 at the VGF.    Thanks so much.


----------



## JimC

Bellecruiser said:


> Can you put us in for 1125 points.  Added on 100 at the VGF.    Thanks so much.



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## DaveInCali

SamSam said:


> That's us, we have 810 points and are always completel borrowed out.  We plan on adding another 200 as the right contracts become available...hopefull that will be enough.



What kind of trips take up these many points? Are you local to WDW? I can't imagine how I'd use that many in a UY.


----------



## calypso726

DaveInCali said:


> What kind of trips take up these many points? Are you local to WDW? I can't imagine how I'd use that many in a UY.



We were at 780 before adding on this last 220 at VGF and already well borrowed out. We have never used our points for cruises although we are  platinum on DCL and have never used them for ABD. We are about 3 hours away and typically take last minute weekend getaway trips throughout the year. Little quick escapes from reality   Or, we will find out about something going on at the parks last minute and decide to go. Like, Merida's coronation a couple of weeks ago. For those we will usually book a studio wherever available and if not available take a 1 bdrm.

In addition to that, we typically go every year for MNSSHP and F&W in a 2 bdrm with friends for a week. This year we also went to F&G since they added a mini F&W aspect to the event. Any year that NYE lands on a weekend we will go just to see the fire works and enjoy the festivities. We go every year at some point in December to see the decorations in the parks and the resorts. DH and I have a running yearly competition on who will find all the hidden Mickey's in the gingerbread houses at GF and Boardwalk, the carousel at Beach Club and lastly the hidden Halloween cat in Hollywood Studios during the Osborne family festival of lights. 

We also like to treat our family to a safari view Grand Villa at AKV every couple of years or so and that will eat up a bunch of points. Lastly, over a couple of member cruises we became friends with several other members and we now this group often travels or cruises together. Over 30 of us are going to Alaska on the Wonder next year. So, whenever anyone from that group is up in WDW they will let us know and see if we can meet up for dinner or something. 

It may sound crazy but it works for us. We both have stressful jobs that are not 9-5 and there are days we only see each other in passing. The escapes from reality are a much needed break and easily accomplished. No flights to worry about booking, no need for planning an itinerary since we know the place inside and out. We only plan for the family trips, tours, dining ressies etc. The quick escapes are call MS find something and go. The aforementioned friends we've made, are simply priceless. So yeah, I drank the Kool Aid and came back for more  If we wind up with 1500 points down the line, I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## WilsonFlyer

calypso726 said:


> We were at 780 before adding on this last 220 at VGF and already well borrowed out. We have never used our points for cruises although we are  platinum on DCL and have never used them for ABD. We are about 3 hours away and typically take last minute weekend getaway trips throughout the year. Little quick escapes from reality   Or, we will find out about something going on at the parks last minute and decide to go. Like, Merida's coronation a couple of weeks ago. For those we will usually book a studio wherever available and if not available take a 1 bdrm.
> 
> In addition to that, we typically go every year for MNSSHP and F&W in a 2 bdrm with friends for a week. This year we also went to F&G since they added a mini F&W aspect to the event. Any year that NYE lands on a weekend we will go just to see the fire works and enjoy the festivities. We go every year at some point in December to see the decorations in the parks and the resorts. DH and I have a running yearly competition on who will find all the hidden Mickey's in the gingerbread houses at GF and Boardwalk, the carousel at Beach Club and lastly the hidden Halloween cat in Hollywood Studios during the Osborne family festival of lights.
> 
> We also like to treat our family to a safari view Grand Villa at AKV every couple of years or so and that will eat up a bunch of points. Lastly, over a couple of member cruises we became friends with several other members and we now this group often travels or cruises together. Over 30 of us are going to Alaska on the Wonder next year. So, whenever anyone from that group is up in WDW they will let us know and see if we can meet up for dinner or something.
> 
> It may sound crazy but it works for us. We both have stressful jobs that are not 9-5 and there are days we only see each other in passing. The escapes from reality are a much needed break and easily accomplished. No flights to worry about booking, no need for planning an itinerary since we know the place inside and out. We only plan for the family trips, tours, dining ressies etc. The quick escapes are call MS find something and go. The aforementioned friends we've made, are simply priceless. So yeah, I drank the Kool Aid and came back for more  If we wind up with 1500 points down the line, I wouldn't be surprised



Thanks. I REALLY needed to hear that. For several years now, we have been gradually building our points to a level where we can hopefully retire to FL somewhere fairly close to WDW, probably coastal. DVC is our planned exist strategy and getaway.

You have effectively reaffirmed what we have been quietly thinking without being able to really spell it all out on paper.

We do virtually exactly what you do now just on a little smaller scale since we are 9 hours out. I can certainly see where our points will be even more advantageous once our little girl (now 8) is in college and we can use our points much more efficiently in studios and on weekends for just the two of us (Most of the time. LOL).

Thanks for helping me further justify what many consider to be just one of my many insanities.


----------



## Nanajo1

calypso726 said:


> We were at 780 before adding on this last 220 at VGF and already well borrowed out. We have never used our points for cruises although we are  platinum on DCL and have never used them for ABD. We are about 3 hours away and typically take last minute weekend getaway trips throughout the year. Little quick escapes from reality   Or, we will find out about something going on at the parks last minute and decide to go. Like, Merida's coronation a couple of weeks ago. For those we will usually book a studio wherever available and if not available take a 1 bdrm.
> 
> In addition to that, we typically go every year for MNSSHP and F&W in a 2 bdrm with friends for a week. This year we also went to F&G since they added a mini F&W aspect to the event. Any year that NYE lands on a weekend we will go just to see the fire works and enjoy the festivities. We go every year at some point in December to see the decorations in the parks and the resorts. DH and I have a running yearly competition on who will find all the hidden Mickey's in the gingerbread houses at GF and Boardwalk, the carousel at Beach Club and lastly the hidden Halloween cat in Hollywood Studios during the Osborne family festival of lights.
> 
> We also like to treat our family to a safari view Grand Villa at AKV every couple of years or so and that will eat up a bunch of points. Lastly, over a couple of member cruises we became friends with several other members and we now this group often travels or cruises together. Over 30 of us are going to Alaska on the Wonder next year. So, whenever anyone from that group is up in WDW they will let us know and see if we can meet up for dinner or something.
> 
> It may sound crazy but it works for us. We both have stressful jobs that are not 9-5 and there are days we only see each other in passing. The escapes from reality are a much needed break and easily accomplished. No flights to worry about booking, no need for planning an itinerary since we know the place inside and out. We only plan for the family trips, tours, dining ressies etc. The quick escapes are call MS find something and go. The aforementioned friends we've made, are simply priceless. So yeah, I drank the Kool Aid and came back for more  If we wind up with 1500 points down the line, I wouldn't be surprised


I wished we lived closer. We would love to do trips not dependent on the airlines!


----------



## calypso726

WilsonFlyer said:


> Thanks. I REALLY needed to hear that. For several years now, we have been gradually building our points to a level where we can hopefully retire to FL somewhere fairly close to WDW, probably coastal. DVC is our planned exist strategy and getaway.
> 
> You have effectively reaffirmed what we have been quietly thinking without being able to really spell it all out on paper.
> 
> We do virtually exactly what you do now just on a little smaller scale since we are 9 hours out. I can certainly see where our points will be even more advantageous once our little girl (now 8) is in college and we can use our points much more efficiently in studios and on weekends for just the two of us (Most of the time. LOL).
> 
> Thanks for helping me further justify what many consider to be just one of my many insanities.



You are welcome  We don't have kids, so plenty of people think we are insane too  Even though we are only 3 hours away, like you,  we still plan to retire closer to WDW and continue to use DVC as we have been. 



Nanajo1 said:


> I wished we lived closer. We would love to do trips not dependent on the airlines!



I must say not worrying about airfare is nice. We are doing the Adventures by Disney Scotland trip this year, Alaska on the Wonder next year and another ABD trip to London/Paris as well in 2014  So for us that means airfare. If I had to contemplate airfare for every trip to WDW we would not go as often.


----------



## DVC Mike

With the VGF purchase, I'm now at 1,271. 

I expect to sell some BCV points over the next 8 months.


----------



## tomandrobin

We just added on 200 points at the Grand Floridian. We know own 1935 points. We have a resale contract in ROFR for 250 more points, but we won't know that for a week or two.


----------



## shortypots

wow, we just added on another 150 pts at GFV and that only brings us to 700.


----------



## saintstickets

DVC Mike said:


> With the VGF purchase, I'm now at 1,271.
> 
> I expect to sell some BCV points over the next 8 months.



Congrats on the VGF purchase.  What is your BCV UY?


----------



## DVC Mike

saintstickets said:


> Congrats on the VGF purchase.  What is your BCV UY?



BCV UY is March


----------



## joksten2000

It seems like a 1,000 points doesn't go very far.  We are at Zero points and none coming this year. 2014 before we get our 1,000 points again.  Still don't know how I went thru 2,000 points in a year


----------



## Bellecruiser

joksten2000 said:


> It seems like a 1,000 points doesn't go very far.  We are at Zero points and none coming this year. 2014 before we get our 1,000 points again.  Still don't know how I went thru 2,000 points in a year



You are making me laugh,   and shake my head as I wonder the same thing.  How can we have so many points and be borrowed from 2014???!!!


----------



## tomandrobin

joksten2000 said:


> It seems like a 1,000 points doesn't go very far.  We are at Zero points and none coming this year. 2014 before we get our 1,000 points again.  Still don't know how I went thru 2,000 points in a year





Bellecruiser said:


> You are making me laugh,   and shake my head as I wonder the same thing.  How can we have so many points and be borrowed from 2014???!!!



LOL.....We are right with you guys. 2013 points are gone and my UY has not even started.

But we did burn 1500 points for a Grand villa over the Christmas thru NYE last year.


----------



## JimC

DVC Mike said:


> With the VGF purchase, I'm now at 1,271.
> 
> I expect to sell some BCV points over the next 8 months.



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## JimC

tomandrobin said:


> We just added on 200 points at the Grand Floridian. We know own 1935 points. We have a resale contract in ROFR for 250 more points, but we won't know that for a week or two.



Got the VGF addition.  Congratulations


----------



## Simba's Mom

DVC Mike said:


> I expect to sell some BCV points over the next 8 months.



I just wanted to mention that I predict your BCV points will be super-easy to sell.  We've been looking for BCV points-there are very few contracts available and they usually go within a day or two.  Sadly, yours are the wrong UY for us.  But even if/when we find them, we'll still only be about half-way to 1000 points.


----------



## DVC Sue

We bought 100 points at GFV (YAY!!). Now we're at 1500. 

NEED.... MORE.... POINTS....


----------



## tomandrobin

Just got word that we passed ROFR on a SSR contract. 

Can you please add another 250 points.


----------



## JimC

DVC Sue said:


> We bought 100 points at GFV (YAY!!). Now we're at 1500.
> 
> NEED.... MORE.... POINTS....



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## JimC

tomandrobin said:


> Just got word that we passed ROFR on a SSR contract.
> 
> Can you please add another 250 points.



Added.  Bumped you into the top ten.  Congratulations


----------



## Nanajo1

As sad as I am to drop to #27 I am happy for all the folks that can add on. I don't see us buying more points but you never know!


----------



## lah3hh

Please change our total...we just added on 100 points at the VGF!!!!  I am so happy and can I say I have the best DH ever to agree with this purchase!!  Our total is now 1,460 and hope to grow it even more when or if Poly DVC comes to fruition.


----------



## JimC

lah3hh said:


> Please change our total...we just added on 100 points at the VGF!!!!  I am so happy and can I say I have the best DH ever to agree with this purchase!!  Our total is now 1,460 and hope to grow it even more when or if Poly DVC comes to fruition.



Got it. Congratulations


----------



## MomsGoneGoofy

We were also in the borrowing mode, so we just added a AKV contract 
Our total now is 1170


----------



## JimC

MomsGoneGoofy said:


> We were also in the borrowing mode, so we just added a AKV contract
> Our total now is 1170



Got it.  Great resort, one of our favorites.  Congratulations


----------



## "Got Disney"

wow...I have never seen this thread till today  I am not in your category  but very cool thread....so tell me...how the heck do you use all those points...like those in the over 2,000 mark...

just curious ....I  have a measly 400 points ... 

I think I saw a poster on the first page  that had like 4500 points ...love the points but get a headache when I think of the yearly fees..how awesome to be able to afford such a gift for yourself and your families  ENJOY!


----------



## DVC Mike

[QUOTE="Got Disney";48746906]wow...I have never seen this thread till today  I am not in your category  but very cool thread....so tell me...how the heck do you use all those points...like those in the over 2,000 mark...

just curious ....I  have a measly 400 points ... 

I think I saw a poster on the first page  that had like 4500 points ...love the points but get a headache when I think of the yearly fees..how awesome to be able to afford such a gift for yourself and your families  ENJOY![/QUOTE]

I only have 1,356 points, and even though there's just the two of us (no kids), we manage to use them up each year.  We typically take 4 trips per year, with each trip being 8 nights, and we normally stay in a 1-BR and pick the best view, so the points disappear quickly. 

I can see how we'd need even more points if we had a larger family and needed a 2-BR or Grand Villa. I also think those with 4,500 points are probably renting some of those to cover the maintenance fees. 

You really have to love going to Disney to be up there at the top of the list. Since the DIS reflects a very small percentage of the DVC membership, it would be interesting for DVC to publish a graph showing the percentage of members who own various amounts of points.


----------



## dancnorris

I've been looking forward to writing this post for a few years.  We (wife and 2 daughters) just added 295 points at VGF, which gives us a total of 1,095 points!!    We have 800 at BLT and 295 at VGF.  Still want to add about 200 at BLT and enough for a 2-bedroom at the Poly when it opens.  But we are set for now.  

BLT is our favorite and has sentimental value to us, so we stay there most of the time.  We do stays in 1BR, 2BR, GV, and even studios.  Just depends on the trip and what else we are doing (and whether family is joining us).  We have also used our BLT points to stay a few nights at other resorts, like BWV, WL, and AKV.  I really enjoy the boardwalk view at BWV and the Savannah view at AKL, but the contracts do not last as long and we always gravitate back to the monorail line.

VGF purchase was a bit of a surprise for us.  I have been to WDW at least 150 times in my life, but I had never stayed at the Grand Floridian.  Visited the model, and the rooms look amazing!  I actually prefer modern designs, but the VGF rooms are polished, comfortable, and will provide a nice change of pace.  We stayed at the hotel for a night to get familiar with the grounds and make sure we would like it.  One stop to the MK is a real plus.  

We bought a fixed week for a 1BR standard view in week #46 (the week before Thanksgiving).  Since Thanksgiving moves every year to the fourth Thursday of the month, week #46 will always be the full week before Thanksgiving.  We really enjoy that week because of the lower crowds and Christmas decorations.    With that being said, we will probably only use the fixed week ocassionally.  We love that the fixed weeks gives us the flexibility to opt out, and those points are sufficient to get a 2BR standard view 2 out of every 3 years.  Now I just need to add on at the Poly....


----------



## bobbiwoz

dancnorris said:


> I've been looking forward to writing this post for a few years.  We (wife and 2 daughters) just added 295 points at VGF, which gives us a total of 1,095 points!!    We have 800 at BLT and 295 at VGF.  Still want to add about 200 at BLT and enough for a 2-bedroom at the Poly when it opens.  But we are set for now.
> 
> BLT is our favorite and has sentimental value to us, so we stay there most of the time.  We do stays in 1BR, 2BR, GV, and even studios.  Just depends on the trip and what else we are doing (and whether family is joining us).  We have also used our BLT points to stay a few nights at other resorts, like BWV, WL, and AKV.  I really enjoy the boardwalk view at BWV and the Savannah view at AKL, but the contracts do not last as long and we always gravitate back to the monorail line.
> 
> VGF purchase was a bit of a surprise for us.  I have been to WDW at least 150 times in my life, but I had never stayed at the Grand Floridian.  Visited the model, and the rooms look amazing!  I actually prefer modern designs, but the VGF rooms are polished, comfortable, and will provide a nice change of pace.  We stayed at the hotel for a night to get familiar with the grounds and make sure we would like it.  One stop to the MK is a real plus.
> 
> We bought a fixed week for a 1BR standard view in week #46 (the week before Thanksgiving).  Since Thanksgiving moves every year to the fourth Thursday of the month, week #46 will always be the full week before Thanksgiving.  We really enjoy that week because of the lower crowds and Christmas decorations.    With that being said, we will probably only use the fixed week ocassionally.  We love that the fixed weeks gives us the flexibility to opt out, and those points are sufficient to get a 2BR standard view 2 out of every 3 years.  Now I just need to add on at the Poly....



I enjoyed reading your post!  Congratulations on your purchase at VGF!


----------



## Mazz519

Nanajo1 said:


> As sad as I am to drop to #27 I am happy for all the folks that can add on. I don't see us buying more points but you never know!



Never say never, You dont know ....lol


----------



## JimC

dancnorris said:


> I've been looking forward to writing this post for a few years.  We (wife and 2 daughters) just added 295 points at VGF, which gives us a total of 1,095 points!!    We have 800 at BLT and 295 at VGF.  Still want to add about 200 at BLT and enough for a 2-bedroom at the Poly when it opens.  But we are set for now.
> 
> BLT is our favorite and has sentimental value to us, so we stay there most of the time.  We do stays in 1BR, 2BR, GV, and even studios.  Just depends on the trip and what else we are doing (and whether family is joining us).  We have also used our BLT points to stay a few nights at other resorts, like BWV, WL, and AKV.  I really enjoy the boardwalk view at BWV and the Savannah view at AKL, but the contracts do not last as long and we always gravitate back to the monorail line.
> 
> VGF purchase was a bit of a surprise for us.  I have been to WDW at least 150 times in my life, but I had never stayed at the Grand Floridian.  Visited the model, and the rooms look amazing!  I actually prefer modern designs, but the VGF rooms are polished, comfortable, and will provide a nice change of pace.  We stayed at the hotel for a night to get familiar with the grounds and make sure we would like it.  One stop to the MK is a real plus.
> 
> We bought a fixed week for a 1BR standard view in week #46 (the week before Thanksgiving).  Since Thanksgiving moves every year to the fourth Thursday of the month, week #46 will always be the full week before Thanksgiving.  We really enjoy that week because of the lower crowds and Christmas decorations.    With that being said, we will probably only use the fixed week ocassionally.  We love that the fixed weeks gives us the flexibility to opt out, and those points are sufficient to get a 2BR standard view 2 out of every 3 years.  Now I just need to add on at the Poly....



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## deebits

We just added 100 points at VGF.  Please put us at 1680.

Thank you


----------



## jnweinmann

We are at 1705 now.
Just added on at Aulani.


----------



## cruiseletters

We have purchased several contracts since my last posting on this thread. When DVC came out to California with the GCV we bought more points because we live in CA. were now up to 1950 pts and our family has a great time every year, we've never regretted our DVC purchase it works for us.


----------



## JimC

deebits said:


> We just added 100 points at VGF.  Please put us at 1680.
> 
> Thank you



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## JimC

jnweinmann said:


> We are at 1705 now.
> Just added on at Aulani.



Welcome


----------



## JimC

cruiseletters said:


> We have purchased several contracts since my last posting on this thread. When DVC came out to California with the GCV we bought more points because we live in CA. were now up to 1950 pts and our family has a great time every year, we've never regretted our DVC purchase it works for us.



Got it. Congratulations


----------



## JWG

We're going to need a 2,000 point thread for some of this group... it's a bigger and bigger club -=jealous=-


----------



## AllyBri

Congrats to each one.


----------



## lah3hh

JWG said:


> We're going to need a 2,000 point thread for some of this group... it's a bigger and bigger club -=jealous=-



I agree...it seems the opening up of the VGF has pushed many of us to increase our point numbers.  I can only imagine what will happen if the Poly rumor comes to fruition...Jim won't be able to keep up with all of us!!!


----------



## Bellecruiser

Our wait list finally came through from last February...  .  We have added 60 points of BCV...SAB here we come!!!  This puts us at 1185 points!


----------



## JimC

Bellecruiser said:


> Our wait list finally came through from last February...  .  We have added 60 points of BCV...SAB here we come!!!  This puts us at 1185 points!



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## JimC

lah3hh said:


> I agree...it seems the opening up of the VGF has pushed many of us to increase our point numbers.  I can only imagine what will happen if the Poly rumor comes to fruition...Jim won't be able to keep up with all of us!!!



I have learned to wait a day or two as one update seems to spur others into action


----------



## Bellecruiser

Thanks for all you do, Jim!


----------



## agie65

Here I come, 2420 total, 520 AKL, 570 SSR, 910 OKW, 270 VB and 150 BWV


----------



## billyung

We are currently at 1020 comprised of 400 BLT, 320 AKV and 300 VB.

We travel in a large group of 10 usually so we do Grand Villas most of the time. 

We might add on more. Since we live near Disneyland, VGC would be good but it's hard to find.

Love the location at Boardwalk but not the decor so much. Maybe Beach Club Villas?

Not sure. Taking our time to explore them all. Stayed at every one but Beach Club and Key West. Staying at VGF first week it's open. Can't wait...


----------



## agie65

Please put me at 3420 total. Added 1000 BWV pts today takes the BWV to 1150 pts.


----------



## bcvlover

Agie, that is amazing amount of points.

If it's not too personal of a q, can you share how you use all your points usually?

Is it big Family gatherings using Grand Villas at XMAS and other high point times..


or staying in Florida studio for the winter....

Just curious how the better half is doing disney

Best


----------



## agie65

bcvlover said:


> Agie, that is amazing amount of points.
> 
> If it's not too personal of a q, can you share how you use all your points usually?
> 
> Is it big Family gatherings using Grand Villas at XMAS and other high point times..
> 
> or staying in Florida studio for the winter....
> 
> Just curious how the better half is doing disney
> 
> Best



Just started adding these up, yes I do have 3 kids and usual vacation will be in high season, most of the time over a week in each visit. Right now I am off loading some pts in rent due to many loaded contracts I bought.


----------



## JimC

agie65 said:


> Here I come, 2420 total, 520 AKL, 570 SSR, 910 OKW, 270 VB and 150 BWV



Welcome!  Got this one and the addition.  Congratulations


----------



## JimC

billyung said:


> We are currently at 1020 comprised of 400 BLT, 320 AKV and 300 VB.
> 
> We travel in a large group of 10 usually so we do Grand Villas most of the time.
> 
> We might add on more. Since we live near Disneyland, VGC would be good but it's hard to find.
> 
> Love the location at Boardwalk but not the decor so much. Maybe Beach Club Villas?
> 
> Not sure. Taking our time to explore them all. Stayed at every one but Beach Club and Key West. Staying at VGF first week it's open. Can't wait...



Welcome and congratulations!


----------



## agie65

JimC said:


> Welcome!  Got this one and the addition.  Congratulations



Thanks for all your work for all these years.


----------



## hcortesis

Hello

200 points at GFV, 1200 total for us.

Thanks


----------



## JimC

hcortesis said:


> Hello
> 
> 200 points at GFV, 1200 total for us.
> 
> Thanks



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## agie65

Please add 310 OKW to my toal.


----------



## lah3hh

agie65 said:


> Please add 310 OKW to my toal.



You go...adding on faster than I could only dream of...come on lottery, when will I win?!!!  LOL...good for you, I watch your updates with envy and awe!


----------



## JimC

agie65 said:


> Please add 310 OKW to my toal.



Got it and congratulations


----------



## agie65

lah3hh said:


> You go...adding on faster than I could only dream of...come on lottery, when will I win?!!!  LOL...good for you, I watch your updates with envy and awe!



Some more waiting in ROFR.


----------



## Bellecruiser

Wow! Enjoy those points.


----------



## agie65

JimC said:


> Got it and congratulations



Thanks Jim.


----------



## DVC Dude

Please update my "65. DVC Dude - 1100" to reflect my new point total of 2,000 points


----------



## JimC

DVC Dude said:


> Please update my "65. DVC Dude - 1100" to reflect my new point total of 2,000 points



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## MaryJ

I was waiting until the points actually showed up on the DVC member website to post. Never in my wildest dreams did I think we would be at this point.

We have been DVC members since 2001. Our first home resort was VWL where we started with 450 points. About 4 years ago we bought a 500 point contract on resale at BCV. (need to stay close to Epcot for Food and Wine Festival!)

We just recently closed on two more resales at VWL for 200 and 270 points. VWL is our favorite resort and after my hubby retires we look forward to spending 2+ weeks there and escape the winter cold.

This brings us to a total of 1420 points! Looks like DVC is going to be our retirement destination.


----------



## JimC

MaryJ said:


> I was waiting until the points actually showed up on the DVC member website to post. Never in my wildest dreams did I think we would be at this point.
> 
> We have been DVC members since 2001. Our first home resort was VWL where we started with 450 points. About 4 years ago we bought a 500 point contract on resale at BCV. (need to stay close to Epcot for Food and Wine Festival!)
> 
> We just recently closed on two more resales at VWL for 200 and 270 points. VWL is our favorite resort and after my hubby retires we look forward to spending 2+ weeks there and escape the winter cold.
> 
> This brings us to a total of 1420 points! Looks like DVC is going to be our retirement destination.



Congratulations and Welcome


----------



## bobbiwoz

We bought 40 points at VGF.  I want to be sure we can stay there, even 1 night in December.  We love VWL and BWV at Christmas, and we alternate between those resorts,  but to be able to stay at VGF close to the gingerbread house and live music will be icing on our holiday cake!

This brings us to 1412...& I do believe we are finished!

Bobbi


----------



## corpcomp

bobbiwoz said:


> This brings us to 1412...& I do believe we are finished!
> 
> Bobbi



Ha!  I believe you said that 4 contracts ago!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

corpcomp said:


> Ha!  I believe you said that 4 contracts ago!!!



Time will tell...


----------



## Bellecruiser

We bought two 50 point contracts in VGF for the same reason as Bobbie.  We will be staying there this NYE, and are very excited to do so.  We love our DVC!!!:


----------



## bobbiwoz

Bellecruiser said:


> We bought two 50 point contracts in VGF for the same reason as Bobbie.  We will be staying there this NYE, and are very excited to do so.  We love our DVC!!!:



Congratulations!


----------



## JimC

Got it and congratulations!  I'm taking bets that you are not finished  



bobbiwoz said:


> We bought 40 points at VGF.  I want to be sure we can stay there, even 1 night in December.  We love VWL and BWV at Christmas, and we alternate between those resorts,  but to be able to stay at VGF close to the gingerbread house and live music will be icing on our holiday cake!
> 
> This brings us to 1412...& I do believe we are finished!
> 
> Bobbi


----------



## EmilynW

I love this thread! My husband and I are new DVC members and have just returned from our first DVC stay at BLT. Loved it. While we only check in at 340 points (BLT and AKV-Kidani), 1000+ is certainly something we can dream about.


----------



## 2disneydads

Dear JimC,

We've done a few add-ons, so our total now is 2200 points.  Could you please adjust us on the chart?

Thanks,

John (2disneydads)


----------



## JimC

2disneydads said:


> Dear JimC,
> 
> We've done a few add-ons, so our total now is 2200 points.  Could you please adjust us on the chart?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John (2disneydads)



You are bumped up! Congratulations


----------



## bobbiwoz

JimC said:


> Got it and congratulations!  I'm taking bets that you are not finished



 I was thinking we would perhaps sell some, IF we liked some of the newer ones more than we think.  I mentioned selling _______ won't mention it, but DH said, hey, I really like ______!

Still...for now, we are done!


----------



## rosanab1031

WOW! 1000+ points would sure be nice. Right now I check in with only 110. Teehee. It at least gets me a nice vacation every other year  Plus, I'm only 26. PLENTY of time to add-on


----------



## DVC Dude

rosanab1031 said:


> WOW! 1000+ points would sure be nice. Right now I check in with only 110. Teehee. It at least gets me a nice vacation every other year  Plus, I'm only 26. PLENTY of time to add-on



Large point memberships are awesome, but are not so much fun when the annual dues is due.

Congrats on buying at 26yo....you started earlier than most of us. I am sure you can get maximum use with 110 points and will add on as your needs and family changes.


----------



## rosanab1031

DVC Dude said:


> Large point memberships are awesome, but are not so much fun when the annual dues is due.
> 
> Congrats on buying at 26yo....you started earlier than most of us. I am sure you can get maximum use with 110 points and will add on as your needs and family changes.



That's the plan! I imagine the annual dues statement can be very scary on 1000+ points. Haha!


----------



## calypso726

Hi JimC

We just added on again bringing our total to 1100  I think we might have just one more add on in our future if the right contract comes along


----------



## JimC

calypso726 said:


> Hi JimC
> 
> We just added on again bringing our total to 1100  I think we might have just one more add on in our future if the right contract comes along



Got it.  Congratulations  

Just one more add on?  A line from Pirates immediately jumped into my mind, "As always, ... just one more time."  Don't think about it because the context is completely different, but it is 3:30 am where I am at the moment and a long day ahead of me on west coast time.


----------



## tworgs

Can you adjust again , took the DW to grand for her blueberry pancakes well to say the least just added on 100 at the grand that gives us 1820


----------



## JimC

tworgs said:


> Can you adjust again , took the DW to grand for her blueberry pancakes well to say the least just added on 100 at the grand that gives us 1820



Got it.  Congratulations   Expensive pancakes!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

tworgs said:


> Can you adjust again , took the DW to grand for her blueberry pancakes well to say the least just added on 100 at the grand that gives us 1820



Congratulations!  Which restaurant has the good blueberry pancakes?


----------



## bakerworld

So has any of the 1000 pointers bought 1000 points all at once in one contract?


----------



## DVC Dude

bakerworld said:


> So has any of the 1000 pointers bought 1000 points all at once in one contract?



Not me as all my Disney direct purchases are 100-150 point contracts, but I tried to buy a OKW 1,000 point contract via resale and was beat out in a bidding war, go figure.


----------



## corpcomp

bakerworld said:


> So has any of the 1000 pointers bought 1000 points all at once in one contract?



Hopefully not.

If circumstances required them to sell, they would then have to eventually sell it as a 1000 point block which very few could afford and might take a bath lowering the price just to get rid of it.  I recommend never buying contracts larger than 200 points at a time as a safety if the economy ever tanks again and you need the money. You can buy 400-500 points at a time, just break it up into smaller contracts.  The ideal small contract size to me would be 50, they get the most return if you absolutely have to sell.   They get picked up very fast.   Yes you have more to track, but it is worth it if you ever had to sell IMHO.

And for clarification, I'm small potatoes with only 300 points so I may not represent the thoughts of a much more fortunate group of DVC members such as this group.  I am in awe of your abilities to rack up the points.  With my son now in his first year of college at about $45K, just not in the cards for more points although he did say that for his first Christmas break, he wanted to spend a week at WDW to reenergize.   So we are going New Years Eve for 5 days.   Cannot wait to try out the magic bands.   Sorry for the rambling.


----------



## DougEMG

Most of my contracts are in the 200-400 point range.  Typically larger point contracts sell for less and take longer to sell as there are far less people able to afford the contract.


----------



## Bellecruiser

bakerworld said:


> So has any of the 1000 pointers bought 1000 points all at once in one contract?



We bought our contracts over many years.  That's the only way we could afford it.  Our largest contract is 250 points, and I regret buying it, as I believe it will be difficult to sell if we have to.  BUT in the meantime we do have fun with it.


----------



## agie65

bakerworld said:


> So has any of the 1000 pointers bought 1000 points all at once in one contract?



Not 1000 but added couple at 700 a piece.


----------



## tworgs

Sorry haven't been on the boards very busy this time of year with work. Yes they were very expensive pancakes. Got them at Grand Floridian Cafe best on property fresh blueberries not canned or frozen. At least now I know if I want to purchase more points blueberry pancakes lol


----------



## bobbiwoz

tworgs said:


> Sorry haven't been on the boards very busy this time of year with work. Yes they were very expensive pancakes. Got them at Grand Floridian Cafe best on property fresh blueberries not canned or frozen. At least now I know if I want to purchase more points blueberry pancakes lol



Just wondering and thanks for getting back.  I love blueberry pancakes!


----------



## rosanab1031

tworgs said:


> Sorry haven't been on the boards very busy this time of year with work. Yes they were very expensive pancakes. Got them at Grand Floridian Cafe best on property fresh blueberries not canned or frozen. At least now I know if I want to purchase more points blueberry pancakes lol



That sounds amazing


----------



## mikron

Just gave my Brother 300 points so I am now at 1,110 points.


----------



## DVC Dude

mikron said:


> Just gave my Brother 300 points so I am now at 1,110 points.



you are a nice brother


----------



## twinsouvenirs

DVC Dude said:


> you are a nice brother



Hahaha understatement of the century


----------



## mikron

Giving my daughter and son the balance of the points next year. We will then be on th 0 list.


----------



## MickeyFan612

I'm fortunate to have 3,226 ponts

910 BWV between 4 contracts
940 SSR between 5 contracts
350 VWL 1 contract
500 AKV 1 contract
486 OKW 2 contracts 
40 GFV 1 contract 

I like the larger point contracts as they are easier for me
to manage than multiple small contracts but if and when 
the time comes to sell I will probably wish I had gone w/
smaller contracts.  I don't know why I didn't get at least 100
GFV points(oh yeah my husband said I had enough points already)
-40 points just isn't enough!


----------



## WeLoveAriel0505

Keeping my fingers crossed on a ROFR at SSR.  If I get it will get me on this Thread!   It would then be 500 BLT and 820 at SSR for a total of 1,320.


----------



## agie65

WeLoveAriel0505 said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed on a ROFR at SSR.  If I get it will get me on this Thread!   It would then be 500 BLT and 820 at SSR for a total of 1,320.


I am confident you will be in this thread soon.


----------



## lah3hh

MickeyFan612 said:


> I'm fortunate to have 3,226 ponts  910 BWV between 4 contracts 940 SSR between 5 contracts 350 VWL 1 contract 500 AKV 1 contract 486 OKW 2 contracts 40 GFV 1 contract  I like the larger point contracts as they are easier for me to manage than multiple small contracts but if and when the time comes to sell I will probably wish I had gone w/ smaller contracts.  I don't know why I didn't get at least 100 GFV points(oh yeah my husband said I had enough points already) -40 points just isn't enough!




I don't know if Jim caught this...are you listed on page 1 with your total points?


----------



## MickeyFan612

lah3hh said:


> I don't know if Jim caught this...are you listed on page 1 with your total points?



Not yet listed, this is my first time posting to this thread.


----------



## JimC

mikron said:


> Just gave my Brother 300 points so I am now at 1,110 points.



Got it.  You are a very good brother!


----------



## JimC

MickeyFan612 said:


> I'm fortunate to have 3,226 ponts
> 
> 910 BWV between 4 contracts
> 940 SSR between 5 contracts
> 350 VWL 1 contract
> 500 AKV 1 contract
> 486 OKW 2 contracts
> 40 GFV 1 contract
> 
> I like the larger point contracts as they are easier for me
> to manage than multiple small contracts but if and when
> the time comes to sell I will probably wish I had gone w/
> smaller contracts.  I don't know why I didn't get at least 100
> GFV points(oh yeah my husband said I had enough points already)
> -40 points just isn't enough!



Welcome


----------



## DougEMG

Sold 350 points so now down to 2130 points. The temptation to sell for a nice profit was too great.


----------



## agie65

DougEMG said:


> Sold 350 points so now down to 2130 points. The temptation to sell for a nice profit was too great.



I am sure you will find one to buy again.


----------



## JimC

DougEMG said:


> Sold 350 points so now down to 2130 points. The temptation to sell for a nice profit was too great.



Got it.


----------



## wigdoutdismom

DH just told me today that he purchased another 90 points at Vero Beach for me for Christmas but it moved very slowly. We are now just waiting for Disney to get it into the system. That now puts us at 1301.


----------



## JimC

wigdoutdismom said:


> DH just told me today that he purchased another 90 points at Vero Beach for me for Christmas but it moved very slowly. We are now just waiting for Disney to get it into the system. That now puts us at 1301.



Got it.  Very nice Christmas present!  Congratulations


----------



## DVC Dude

please update my count to 2,250


----------



## Mom2Kaylee

DougEMG said:


> Sold 350 points so now down to 2130 points. The temptation to sell for a nice profit was too great.



Can you please let me know where you got your DVC banner under your sig? Thanks!!


----------



## JimC

DVC Dude said:


> please update my count to 2,250



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## tomandrobin

We did some contract shuffling in the past few months...

We are now at 2235.

Added a SSR resale, added VGF and sold our BWV points.


----------



## JimC

tomandrobin said:


> We did some contract shuffling in the past few months...
> 
> We are now at 2235.
> 
> Added a SSR resale, added VGF and sold our BWV points.



A strategic reallocation of resources   Got it.


----------



## busybethie

tomandrobin said:


> We did some contract shuffling in the past few months...
> 
> We are now at 2235.
> 
> Added a SSR resale, added VGF and sold our BWV points.



How long do you get to stay at WDW with all of the those points??


----------



## tomandrobin

busybethie said:


> How long do you get to stay at WDW with all of the those points??



Not sure....Not tried. 

We treat other family members to rooms. Last year we got a Grand Villa and two studios for Dec 22-Jan 2 trip. 

Right now, we are planning for another big Christmas-NYE trip. We will need one 2-bedroom and 4 studios. 

Plus, we go to WDW 4-5 times a year for extended weekends.


----------



## WeLoveAriel0505

Add me in. Just reached over 1,000.  1,320 points now total at BLT and SSR.


----------



## JimC

WeLoveAriel0505 said:


> Add me in. Just reached over 1,000.  1,320 points now total at BLT and SSR.



Got it.  Welcome and congratulations


----------



## OhioDVC

Just signed the contract to add on at Grand Floridian.  My total is now up to 2795.


----------



## corpcomp

So as a member of the DVC 1000 point group, do you find that you get more DVC communications than before you reached that point?  Do they tend to send you questionnaires regarding likes / dislikes or new ideas?


----------



## Bellecruiser

They are no more interested in our opinion than anyone else's.  In fact, I doubt they even know we have more than 1000 points.


----------



## JimC

OhioDVC said:


> Just signed the contract to add on at Grand Floridian.  My total is now up to 2795.



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## agie65

Added another 300 at OKW, total crossed 4000 to 4030


----------



## JimC

agie65 said:


> Added another 300 at OKW, total crossed 4000 to 4030



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## agie65

Passed ROFR on 240 VWL, total to 4270. First VWL contract, hope to get Christmas reservation.


----------



## a742246

agie65 said:


> Passed ROFR on 240 VWL, total to 4270. First VWL contract, hope to get Christmas reservation.



All you need now is 231 more points and you become number 1. The envy of all DVC members. You can do it, we are all rooting for you!


----------



## agie65

a742246 said:


> All you need now is 231 more points and you become number 1. The envy of all DVC members. You can do it, we are all rooting for you!



316 SSR is in pipeline, if mouse does not bite, will fulfill your wish.


----------



## a742246

Good we need a new number 1! 

Hope you will be able to handle the task!


----------



## agie65

a742246 said:


> Good we need a new number 1!   Hope you will be able to handle the task!



I hope so, King is leading for long time.


----------



## a742246

Rumor has it King Leonidas was the creation of Michael Eisner and not real.
But once you take over there will be no question that are new leader is real.

Keep us updated.


----------



## JimC

agie65 said:


> Passed ROFR on 240 VWL, total to 4270. First VWL contract, hope to get Christmas reservation.



Got it. Congratulations


----------



## agie65

a742246 said:


> *Rumor has it King Leonidas was the creation of Michael Eisner and not real.*But once you take over there will be no question that are new leader is real.
> 
> Keep us updated.



I don't know but do not see him/her active for a very long time on this board.


----------



## SuperRob

I only have 940 more points until I can join the club!


----------



## agie65

SuperRob said:


> I only have 940 more points until I can join the club!



I am sure you will be in the club very soon.


----------



## Purplejewel

Hi!  My DH and I just purchased 170 more DVC points at Saratoga Springs which brings us up to a GRAND TOTAL of 1,000 DVC points .  A fellow DVCer told me about this Thread when I made the last purchase and I am excited to join the 1,000 Point Club.  Seems like a fun group from some of the posts I have read.

We now own 395 points at Saratoga Springs and 605 points at Animal Kingdom.  Saratoga Springs was our first purchase in 2008 - 225 points, just enough to spend one week in a 2 bedroom villa at Saratoga Springs.  My DH's parents were kind enough to use their DVC points to let my family stay at Boardwalk Villas in 2007 and we knew right away that we wanted to become DVC members.  Our four daughters still talk about how much fun that 1st trip to DisneyWorld was.  We thought about buying into Boardwalk but we wanted a contract with more years on it so we toured Saratoga Springs and were hooked.  Soon after that 1st purchase, my DH and I used some of our Saratoga Springs points to take a short 3-Day Disney Cruise to celebrate our Wedding Anniversary and we got bitten by the "cruise bug" - you know the sneaky little fellow that makes you want to take more cruises.   Well, that cruise bug convinced us to purchase a second DVC membership - this time at Animal Kingdom.  The first time we stayed at Animal Kingdom with our daughters was amazing.  They completely fell in love with the African-themed decor this resort displays so well, not to mention the cute animals they have roaming around.  Although my DH and I still love the beauty of Saratoga Springs, we usually stay at Animal Kingdom when our daughters are with us on trips because it is now their favorite resort of the two we own at. We have added on more DVC points each year since our first purchase in 2008 because we wanted to do more and more wonderful trips with our family.  Plus, I will admit that buying more DVC points is addictive.  We took our daughters on their first Disney Cruise in November of 2011 and, not a shock, they loved cruising.  I know alot of DVC members do not use their points to cruise, but we do and now that our daughters were hooked like we are on cruising, we needed more points  so we could take them on cruises which is why we made our most recent purchase of points.  

I don't see us making any more purchases of DVC points for awhile since we want to start paying off some of our plans first but you never know when the urge will strike and we may end up with more DVC points eventually.  For now, we have enough points for my DH and I to take a Anniversary Cruise (without the kids) each year and do one family vacation a year with our daughters - alternating between a one week trip to Disneyworld or a 7 night cruise.  

With the "back-dated points we received from our most recent DVC purchase, we are surprising our daughters with a 4 day Bahama cruise on the newly re-imagined Disney Magic in less than 5 weeks.  We don't plan on telling them until the day before we leave.  I can't wait to see their reaction when we tell them.  

Anyway, glad to join the club and can't wait to read about some of the trips other members take with their points.


----------



## lah3hh

Purplejewel said:


> Hi!  My DH and I just purchased 170 more DVC points at Saratoga Springs which brings us up to a GRAND TOTAL of 1,000 DVC points .  A fellow DVCer told me about this Thread when I made the last purchase and I am excited to join the 1,000 Point Club.  Seems like a fun group from some of the posts I have read.  We now own 395 points at Saratoga Springs and 605 points at Animal Kingdom.  Saratoga Springs was our first purchase in 2008 - 225 points, just enough to spend one week in a 2 bedroom villa at Saratoga Springs.  My DH's parents were kind enough to use their DVC points to let my family stay at Boardwalk Villas in 2007 and we knew right away that we wanted to become DVC members.  Our four daughters still talk about how much fun that 1st trip to DisneyWorld was.  We thought about buying into Boardwalk but we wanted a contract with more years on it so we toured Saratoga Springs and were hooked.  Soon after that 1st purchase, my DH and I used some of our Saratoga Springs points to take a short 3-Day Disney Cruise to celebrate our Wedding Anniversary and we got bitten by the "cruise bug" - you know the sneaky little fellow that makes you want to take more cruises.   Well, that cruise bug convinced us to purchase a second DVC membership - this time at Animal Kingdom.  The first time we stayed at Animal Kingdom with our daughters was amazing.  They completely fell in love with the African-themed decor this resort displays so well, not to mention the cute animals they have roaming around.  Although my DH and I still love the beauty of Saratoga Springs, we usually stay at Animal Kingdom when our daughters are with us on trips because it is now their favorite resort of the two we own at. We have added on more DVC points each year since our first purchase in 2008 because we wanted to do more and more wonderful trips with our family.  Plus, I will admit that buying more DVC points is addictive.  We took our daughters on their first Disney Cruise in November of 2011 and, not a shock, they loved cruising.  I know alot of DVC members do not use their points to cruise, but we do and now that our daughters were hooked like we are on cruising, we needed more points  so we could take them on cruises which is why we made our most recent purchase of points.  I don't see us making any more purchases of DVC points for awhile since we want to start paying off some of our plans first but you never know when the urge will strike and we may end up with more DVC points eventually.  For now, we have enough points for my DH and I to take a Anniversary Cruise (without the kids) each year and do one family vacation a year with our daughters - alternating between a one week trip to Disneyworld or a 7 night cruise.  With the "back-dated points we received from our most recent DVC purchase, we are surprising our daughters with a 4 day Bahama cruise on the newly re-imagined Disney Magic in less than 5 weeks.  We don't plan on telling them until the day before we leave.  I can't wait to see their reaction when we tell them.  Anyway, glad to join the club and can't wait to read about some of the trips other members take with their points.



Welcome to the 1,000+ point group!!  I know you must be super excited and especially looking forward to your new vacation options.  Now one last thing...sit back and let the magic happen!!


----------



## agie65

Purplejewel said:


> Hi!  My DH and I just purchased 170 more DVC points at Saratoga Springs which brings us up to a GRAND TOTAL of 1,000 DVC points .  A fellow DVCer told me about this Thread when I made the last purchase and I am excited to join the 1,000 Point Club.  Seems like a fun group from some of the posts I have read.  We now own 395 points at Saratoga Springs and 605 points at Animal Kingdom.  Saratoga Springs was our first purchase in 2008 - 225 points, just enough to spend one week in a 2 bedroom villa at Saratoga Springs.  My DH's parents were kind enough to use their DVC points to let my family stay at Boardwalk Villas in 2007 and we knew right away that we wanted to become DVC members.  Our four daughters still talk about how much fun that 1st trip to DisneyWorld was.  We thought about buying into Boardwalk but we wanted a contract with more years on it so we toured Saratoga Springs and were hooked.  Soon after that 1st purchase, my DH and I used some of our Saratoga Springs points to take a short 3-Day Disney Cruise to celebrate our Wedding Anniversary and we got bitten by the "cruise bug" - you know the sneaky little fellow that makes you want to take more cruises.   Well, that cruise bug convinced us to purchase a second DVC membership - this time at Animal Kingdom.  The first time we stayed at Animal Kingdom with our daughters was amazing.  They completely fell in love with the African-themed decor this resort displays so well, not to mention the cute animals they have roaming around.  Although my DH and I still love the beauty of Saratoga Springs, we usually stay at Animal Kingdom when our daughters are with us on trips because it is now their favorite resort of the two we own at. We have added on more DVC points each year since our first purchase in 2008 because we wanted to do more and more wonderful trips with our family.  Plus, I will admit that buying more DVC points is addictive.  We took our daughters on their first Disney Cruise in November of 2011 and, not a shock, they loved cruising.  I know alot of DVC members do not use their points to cruise, but we do and now that our daughters were hooked like we are on cruising, we needed more points  so we could take them on cruises which is why we made our most recent purchase of points.  I don't see us making any more purchases of DVC points for awhile since we want to start paying off some of our plans first but you never know when the urge will strike and we may end up with more DVC points eventually.  For now, we have enough points for my DH and I to take a Anniversary Cruise (without the kids) each year and do one family vacation a year with our daughters - alternating between a one week trip to Disneyworld or a 7 night cruise.  With the "back-dated points we received from our most recent DVC purchase, we are surprising our daughters with a 4 day Bahama cruise on the newly re-imagined Disney Magic in less than 5 weeks.  We don't plan on telling them until the day before we leave.  I can't wait to see their reaction when we tell them.  Anyway, glad to join the club and can't wait to read about some of the trips other members take with their points.



Welcome to the club.


----------



## Purplejewel

Thanks for the warm welcome.  Does anyone know how I get my name added to the 1st post?  Do I have to send a PM request to someone?  Thanks!


----------



## agie65

Purplejewel said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome.  Does anyone know how I get my name added to the 1st post?  Do I have to send a PM request to someone?  Thanks!



Jim, will do it automatically, as soon as he see it.


----------



## kirkaliciasmom

SuperRob said:


> I only have 940 more points until I can join the club!



Same here! Lmbo!!!! As much as I want to add more, I just can't seem to do it.....yet!


----------



## Debbie H

corpcomp said:


> Hopefully not.  If circumstances required them to sell, they would then have to eventually sell it as a 1000 point block which very few could afford and might take a bath lowering the price just to get rid of it.  I recommend never buying contracts larger than 200 points at a time as a safety if the economy ever tanks again and you need the money. You can buy 400-500 points at a time, just break it up into smaller contracts.  The ideal small contract size to me would be 50, they get the most return if you absolutely have to sell.   They get picked up very fast.   Yes you have more to track, but it is worth it if you ever had to sell IMHO.  And for clarification, I'm small potatoes with only 300 points so I may not represent the thoughts of a much more fortunate group of DVC members such as this group.  I am in awe of your abilities to rack up the points.  With my son now in his first year of college at about $45K, just not in the cards for more points although he did say that for his first Christmas break, he wanted to spend a week at WDW to reenergize.   So we are going New Years Eve for 5 days.   Cannot wait to try out the magic bands.   Sorry for the rambling.



We bought 2000 points in May 1992.  Glad we did it this way. Would not want to deal with a bunch of small contracts.


----------



## Bellecruiser

wow.  2000 points at once and in 1992 on top of that!!!!wow wow wow.  I am in awe of your planning ability and foresight.  We looked at buying points then, but thought it was too expensive, and it was for us then.   But we could have purchased a small amount, and added on slowly.  Sigh.  Oh well...


----------



## oldfastpassxpert

Did you buy your points from the secondary market?


----------



## JimC

Purplejewel said:


> Hi!  My DH and I just purchased 170 more DVC points at Saratoga Springs which brings us up to a GRAND TOTAL of 1,000 DVC points .  A fellow DVCer told me about this Thread when I made the last purchase and I am excited to join the 1,000 Point Club.  Seems like a fun group from some of the posts I have read.
> 
> We now own 395 points at Saratoga Springs and 605 points at Animal Kingdom.  Saratoga Springs was our first purchase in 2008 - 225 points, just enough to spend one week in a 2 bedroom villa at Saratoga Springs.  My DH's parents were kind enough to use their DVC points to let my family stay at Boardwalk Villas in 2007 and we knew right away that we wanted to become DVC members.  Our four daughters still talk about how much fun that 1st trip to DisneyWorld was.  We thought about buying into Boardwalk but we wanted a contract with more years on it so we toured Saratoga Springs and were hooked.  Soon after that 1st purchase, my DH and I used some of our Saratoga Springs points to take a short 3-Day Disney Cruise to celebrate our Wedding Anniversary and we got bitten by the "cruise bug" - you know the sneaky little fellow that makes you want to take more cruises.   Well, that cruise bug convinced us to purchase a second DVC membership - this time at Animal Kingdom.  The first time we stayed at Animal Kingdom with our daughters was amazing.  They completely fell in love with the African-themed decor this resort displays so well, not to mention the cute animals they have roaming around.  Although my DH and I still love the beauty of Saratoga Springs, we usually stay at Animal Kingdom when our daughters are with us on trips because it is now their favorite resort of the two we own at. We have added on more DVC points each year since our first purchase in 2008 because we wanted to do more and more wonderful trips with our family.  Plus, I will admit that buying more DVC points is addictive.  We took our daughters on their first Disney Cruise in November of 2011 and, not a shock, they loved cruising.  I know alot of DVC members do not use their points to cruise, but we do and now that our daughters were hooked like we are on cruising, we needed more points  so we could take them on cruises which is why we made our most recent purchase of points.
> 
> I don't see us making any more purchases of DVC points for awhile since we want to start paying off some of our plans first but you never know when the urge will strike and we may end up with more DVC points eventually.  For now, we have enough points for my DH and I to take a Anniversary Cruise (without the kids) each year and do one family vacation a year with our daughters - alternating between a one week trip to Disneyworld or a 7 night cruise.
> 
> With the "back-dated points we received from our most recent DVC purchase, we are surprising our daughters with a 4 day Bahama cruise on the newly re-imagined Disney Magic in less than 5 weeks.  We don't plan on telling them until the day before we leave.  I can't wait to see their reaction when we tell them.
> 
> Anyway, glad to join the club and can't wait to read about some of the trips other members take with their points.



Welcome  You are on the list.


----------



## Bellecruiser

Hi There,  

We just bought 200 points at VGF!   That brings us to 1385 total points, and we are soooo excited!!!  Love my DVC!


----------



## corpcomp

NJmouse said:


> I just want to know how all of you can afford that much money!  I only have 225 pts at the boardwalk and cannot afford to buy any more at the price they are charging! Also how can you afford maintence fees?




Combination of things including receiving points from parents, retirees who have excess cash, adding on over many years as they could and frankly there are a lot of wealthy people out there. This is only 90 people across more than 120,000 in DVC (approx.) so that is not even a tenth of 1 percent of those that own.  Across the US, that percentage represents those families making over $5 million a year. 

Average owner last I checked had about 300 points so you are not far off.   Do not feel poor.  Most in this country cannot afford to buy lots of points at DVC.    I have 300 points and with a kid in an expensive college ($45K - well moderately expensive versus the $60K colleges in the northeast), have no interest in adding on. And I am sending him to the college's study abroad program next summer and that is about another $16K but worth it for the euro exposure, the courses, culture and hopefully he will find a rich girl..


----------



## JimC

Bellecruiser said:


> Hi There,
> 
> We just bought 200 points at VGF!   That brings us to 1385 total points, and we are soooo excited!!!  Love my DVC!





Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## DougEMG

After selling and buying some contracts I'm now at 2,190 points.


----------



## JimC

DougEMG said:


> After selling and buying some contracts I'm now at 2,190 points.



Got it   You moved up a notch with the shuffling of contracts.


----------



## agie65

Added 200 more total to 4470.


----------



## DougEMG

agie65 said:


> Added 200 more total to 4470.



You're getting real close to being on the top of the list


----------



## Sur

Aye ca rumba!


----------



## michelleiada

WOW!  I read through this entire thread.  I'm in awe!  I can't imagine having 1000+ points.  So envious!  I love my 250 BCV points and definitely plan to add on at some point but with two in private college, now just isn't the time.  Congrats to all of you.  For now...I can only dream!


----------



## JimC

agie65 said:


> Added 200 more total to 4470.



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## agie65

DougEMG said:


> You're getting real close to being on the top of the list



Not trying to be just on the top, but can not pass some good deals. Addonitis is bad. VGF is running on the head as well due to coming price increase.


----------



## kritter

We are at 1,020 points!!


----------



## corpcomp

DougEMG said:


> You're getting real close to being on the top of the list



I've always wondered if there is someone else out there with more points than king leo but has never joined the list.


----------



## agie65

corpcomp said:


> I've always wondered if there is someone else out there with more points than king leo but has never joined the list.



Good chance some one is out there since DVC allows up to 8500 pts per club ID.


----------



## JimC

kritter said:


> We are at 1,020 points!!



Welcome to the Club


----------



## agie65

Added 120 VGF today, total to 4590.

I know can not pass Poly, what you gonna do with addonitis. Hopefully can start chopping some contracts.


----------



## corpcomp

agie65 said:


> Added 120 VGF today, total to 4590.
> 
> I know can not pass Poly, what you gonna do with addonitis. Hopefully can start chopping some contracts.



Guess that is why your Avatar is shaking his head in disbelief.


----------



## agie65

corpcomp said:


> Guess that is why your Avatar is shaking his head in disbelief.




True.


----------



## gryfoxmama

Waiting for contract to pass ROFR and that will put at 810 pts. Hopefully I can join the 1000 club next year!
I understand that renting our points and than taking cash for cruise is the most cost efficient. With such large amount of pts each of you have / have you ever encountered a problem with Disney saying you are renting to many points out and violating rules?


----------



## gryfoxmama

TnRobin said:


> As stated before, this thread needs to return to its original topic.  The recent off-topic post which were fast deteriorating to personal attacks have been removed.  Those post which referred to the removed post have also been removed.  I apologize if one of your post was removed.
> 
> I will ask once again, not so nicely, that you return to the original topic of this thread.  If you do not like the topic of this thread, I suggest that you ignore it.



I just found this thread and having hard time not reading it all in one sitting! Definitely like dinner time talk 
I like your response to the nay Sayers.  
Congratulations to all of you who are in this club. No matter how you got there or how you choose to use it!! We all choose how we spend out money and you have chosen to spend it on Disney Magic!!


----------



## vek239

Just closed on some VGC points which puts us into the club at 1113 total.  Do we get a special pin or something?


----------



## ColinA

gryfoxmama said:


> have you ever encountered a problem with Disney saying you are renting to many points out and violating rules?



No problems at all with Disney!


----------



## gryfoxmama

ColinA said:


> No problems at all with Disney!



May I ask how many pts you have and how often you rent out a year? 
I want more pts but want to make sure the years we cruise that I am able to rent them out without a Disney hitch?


----------



## agie65

gryfoxmama said:


> May I ask how many pts you have and how often you rent out a year? I want more pts but want to make sure the years we cruise that I am able to rent them out without a Disney hitch?



Disney does has renter restriction to 20 per yr.


----------



## ColinA

gryfoxmama said:


> May I ask how many pts you have and how often you rent out a year?
> I want more pts but want to make sure the years we cruise that I am able to rent them out without a Disney hitch?



1700 points

We use between 900 to 1200 per year. The balance I rent out.


----------



## Bellecruiser

gryfoxmama said:


> ?..Have you ever encountered a problem with Disney saying you are renting to many points out and violating rules?



I have never had a problem from Disney renting our points.  Not that we've done it often...we tend to use them up!


----------



## gryfoxmama

agie65 said:


> Disney does has renter restriction to 20 per yr.



I had heard the number 20 could trigger Disney getting involved. With the large numbers some of you have I would think you could get up to that number some years. Maybe it is rumor or Disney scare tactic.


----------



## gryfoxmama

Bellecruiser said:


> I have never had a problem from Disney renting our points.  Not that we've done it often...we tend to use them up!



I am hoping to hit the 1000 list sometime.  Just wanted to cover all bases in case I hit a year where I need to rent out. It seems it is always the "one detail" I didn't check out in life that causes me the most grief.


----------



## gryfoxmama

ColinA said:


> 1700 points
> 
> We use between 900 to 1200 per year. The balance I rent out.



Would you know the average amount that people generally rent? 
How many separate rentals do you have for the 500-800 pts that you sometime rent out in a year?


----------



## gryfoxmama

Thanks to all for willingness to share your DVC pt totals and how you use them.
When I first read the 1000 membership thread I saw posts with people thinking it was just bragging rights or something.
In the real world (outside the magical) talking money is taboo for most people. People choose how to spend their money and KUDOS to all of you who have been able to join this club!!


----------



## ColinA

gryfoxmama said:


> Would you know the average amount that people generally rent?
> How many separate rentals do you have for the 500-800 pts that you sometime rent out in a year?



Last year I did 8 rentals and 1 of those rentals was 3 rooms. I had an excess of points last year due to banked points from a resale.

Points rented varied from 51 to 269


----------



## gryfoxmama

ColinA said:


> Last year I did 8 rentals and 1 of those rentals was 3 rooms. I had an excess of points last year due to banked points from a resale.
> 
> Points rented varied from 51 to 269


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JimC

agie65 said:


> Added 120 VGF today, total to 4590.
> 
> I know can not pass Poly, what you gonna do with addonitis. Hopefully can start chopping some contracts.



Got it.  Congratulations on the add-on and reaching the top of the list


----------



## JimC

vek239 said:


> Just closed on some VGC points which puts us into the club at 1113 total.  Do we get a special pin or something?



Welcome to the Club!  You brought the list to the 100 mark.  Congratulations


----------



## agie65

JimC said:


> Got it.  Congratulations on the add-on and reaching the top of the list



Thanks Jim, soon will start sorting to get rid of some contract to streamline the resources.


----------



## a742246

Congratulations on becoming the new point leader and you did it with style adding GFV points!


----------



## JoeA

I'm curious - how do you use 4500 points!?  And if I may ask, are you retired?  Both questions may have already been asked/answered, so apologies but I haven't read the thread.


----------



## agie65

JoeA said:


> I'm curious - how do you use 4500 points!?  And if I may ask, are you retired?  Both questions may have already been asked/answered, so apologies but I haven't read the thread.



Not retired, working more then average. How I use it, family heading to wdw for 4 weeks next week, after spring break and Christmas 3 weeks already booked.


----------



## fun4all

Joined in 2004 and many times we have added on.  Today we sit at 1440 points with no regrets!


----------



## vek239

JimC said:


> Welcome to the Club!  You brought the list to the 100 mark.  Congratulations



For those who know Dave Ramsey...before we'd ever heard of him, we lived like no one else so now we can LIVE like no one else.   We enjoy using our points for trips with our kids, grandkids, friends and other extended family members.


----------



## pciav

Proud new 1000 point club member at 1020 points.  Just got the news that we passed ROFR on the last piece of the puzzle, 120 VGC Points.  We should be good for a while but,  that doesn't stop us from looking at what's available...


----------



## Bellecruiser

Congratulations!!!  You will love all the ways you can use your membership.


----------



## pciav

Bellecruiser said:


> Congratulations!!!  You will love all the ways you can use your membership.



Thanks.  We are very fortunate as we went from 0 points last June to 1020 this year.  What started out as a surprise 25th Anniversary purchase has turned into something really great for us.  By December 2014 we will have completed our 5th trip with even more coming in 2015 and beyond.


----------



## SamSam

pciav said:


> Thanks.  We are very fortunate as we went from 0 points last June to 1020 this year.  What started out as a surprise 25th Anniversary purchase has turned into something really great for us.  By December 2014 we will have completed our 5th trip with even more coming in 2015 and beyond.



You've got the 'bug'!  Enjoy it to its fullest.  Dh and I love our DVC and hope to make the 1,000 mark this next year.  

Heavens, we're always borrowed ahead with 920 points!  The 1 bedrooms have spoiled us and certainly eats up our points.


----------



## MaryJ

pciav said:


> Thanks.  We are very fortunate as we went from 0 points last June to 1020 this year.  What started out as a surprise 25th Anniversary purchase has turned into something really great for us.  By December 2014 we will have completed our 5th trip with even more coming in 2015 and beyond.


We bought in for our 25th anniversary too! Just celebrated number 38 yesterday. Going to be taking 3 trips to Disney this year with DH. Couldn't have done it without DVC! Congratulations!


----------



## JessLCH

Just closed on our 5th contract.  We are now at 1570 points (920 at BLT and 650 at VWL).


----------



## oufpat

You have all inspired me, we only own 270 at BLT,  have been looking to add a small BWV contract. Time to call my rep tomorrow.


----------



## smmast

We are 100 points shy of the mark at 900. I just can't convince the other half to get the other 100 LOL !! Over the last few years we have used our points as a sort of "make a wish" fund. We have given vacations to people in our lives who really need a little magic. It is actually more fun to see their excitement than I could have ever imagined. We certainly travel as well, but being able to help others has been the transformation of our DVC membership . I feel very fortunate to be able to do that.  I still want those 100points though


----------



## calypso726

We decided to add on another 100 points at BCV and just found out today that Disney waived ROFR  That brings us up to 1200 points and STILL in borrow mode


----------



## JimC

fun4all said:


> Joined in 2004 and many times we have added on.  Today we sit at 1440 points with no regrets!



Congratulations and welcome


----------



## JimC

pciav said:


> Proud new 1000 point club member at 1020 points.  Just got the news that we passed ROFR on the last piece of the puzzle, 120 VGC Points.  We should be good for a while but,  that doesn't stop us from looking at what's available...



Congratulations and welcome


----------



## JimC

JessLCH said:


> Just closed on our 5th contract.  We are now at 1570 points (920 at BLT and 650 at VWL).



Congratulations and welcome


----------



## JimC

calypso726 said:


> We decided to add on another 100 points at BCV and just found out today that Disney waived ROFR  That brings us up to 1200 points and STILL in borrow mode



Know the feeling about the perpetual borrowing!  But for our December use year that may be wise.  Got it and congratulations


----------



## cruiseletters

We picked up a 55 pt contract at GCV that brings our total to 2005.  I already know that won't be the last


----------



## JimC

cruiseletters said:


> We picked up a 55 pt contract at GCV that brings our total to 2005.  I already know that won't be the last



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## OhioDVC

It's a sad day when you down on the 1000 point club, but I think I'm still in the top 10.

We sold 320 points so our total is down to 2475.


----------



## JimC

OhioDVC said:


> It's a sad day when you down on the 1000 point club, but I think I'm still in the top 10.
> 
> We sold 320 points so our total is down to 2475.



Got it.  And yes, still in top 10.


----------



## agie65

Added some more AKL and VGF total to 4990.

But 1300 pts are listed for sale, not sold yet.


----------



## agie65

Aulani gets waiver total to 5390. 

1300 are listed for sale, hopefully that will bring me down soon.


----------



## pciav

pciav said:


> Proud new 1000 point club member at 1020 points.  Just got the news that we passed ROFR on the last piece of the puzzle, 120 VGC Points.  We should be good for a while but,  that doesn't stop us from looking at what's available...



Slight update to the above...1060 points...

We searched for a whole year for an April UY VGC contract to no avail and ultimately decided on a different UY year for the right contract which we found in the 120 Point contract listed above.  Low and behold as soon as we were notified that we passed ROFR on that contract a perfect April UY contract came available.  It took some work and forfeiting a very small amount of $ on the original contract but, got notice that we passed ROFR on the the 160 VGC April UY contract yesterday.  We end up with slightly more points and managed to keep all our contracts the same UY.  Now all we have to do is stop looking for more BLT points!


----------



## Dsnybob

Just passed ROFR on 210 additional points at SSR!  Please update our total to 1,840.


----------



## JimC

agie65 said:


> Aulani gets waiver total to 5390.
> 
> 1300 are listed for sale, hopefully that will bring me down soon.



Got it and congratulations


----------



## JimC

pciav said:


> Slight update to the above...1060 points...
> 
> We searched for a whole year for an April UY VGC contract to no avail and ultimately decided on a different UY year for the right contract which we found in the 120 Point contract listed above.  Low and behold as soon as we were notified that we passed ROFR on that contract a perfect April UY contract came available.  It took some work and forfeiting a very small amount of $ on the original contract but, got notice that we passed ROFR on the the 160 VGC April UY contract yesterday.  We end up with slightly more points and managed to keep all our contracts the same UY.  Now all we have to do is stop looking for more BLT points!



Got it and congratulations


----------



## JimC

Dsnybob said:


> Just passed ROFR on 210 additional points at SSR!  Please update our total to 1,840.



Got it and congratulations


----------



## agie65

Passed ROFR 300 more total to 5690


----------



## DougEMG

agie65 said:


> Passed ROFR 300 more total to 5690



Congrats


----------



## agie65

DougEMG said:


> Congrats



Thanks


----------



## Bellecruiser

So jealous...


----------



## Dsnybob

Just passed ROFR on 190 additional points at SSR! Please update our total to 2,030.


----------



## JimC

agie65 said:


> Passed ROFR 300 more total to 5690



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## JimC

Dsnybob said:


> Just passed ROFR on 190 additional points at SSR! Please update our total to 2,030.



Got this as well.  Congratulations


----------



## calypso726

We just passed ROFR on another 100 BCV. We are now up to 1300


----------



## JimC

calypso726 said:


> We just passed ROFR on another 100 BCV. We are now up to 1300



Got it. Congratulations


----------



## lah3hh

Jim...we just added on 100 points at the GFV today so that makes our total now 1560.  For some reason my Dis iPAD app is not working so not sure how this comment will post so here's my Dis nam...lah3hh


----------



## JimC

lah3hh said:


> Jim...we just added on 100 points at the GFV today so that makes our total now 1560.  For some reason my Dis iPAD app is not working so not sure how this comment will post so here's my Dis nam...lah3hh



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## agie65

Added 200 pts and new home HHI total to 5890


----------



## River Country

I am in awe of all that are in the 1000 point club.  I am working my way there one day but not yet.  But I got to know what do you all do with these points???  Like a year ago you had 4700 points now you have 5890 what couldn't you do with 4700 that you can do with 5890?  Congrats on all the points though that is tremendous


----------



## Dsnybob

Just passed ROFR on 350 additional points at SSR! Please update our total to 2380.


----------



## heynowirv

I have yo admit I'm a little jealous,and then I think of what you all pay in MF and laugh a little.


----------



## rcs

Just came across this thread. We're at 1060 points, split between BLT, VGF, and BCV.


----------



## JimC

agie65 said:


> Added 200 pts and new home HHI total to 5890



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## JimC

Dsnybob said:


> Just passed ROFR on 350 additional points at SSR! Please update our total to 2380.



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## JimC

rcs said:


> Just came across this thread. We're at 1060 points, split between BLT, VGF, and BCV.



Congratulations   Welcome! You are on the list.


----------



## agie65

Sold 270 down to 5620


----------



## SamSam

Looking forward to breaking the 1,000 point mark.  We're at 930 and because of some 'issues' we weren't able to add on this year. Maybe next year!!!  Whenever, I know we will eventually be there because you can't have too many points!


----------



## DVC Doctor

DVC Doctor 
1,600 Points


----------



## JimC

agie65 said:


> Sold 270 down to 5620



Got it   Some fine tuning of the portfolio?


----------



## JimC

DVC Doctor said:


> DVC Doctor
> 1,600 Points



Welcome and congratulations   You are added to the list.


----------



## agie65

JimC said:


> Got it   Some fine tuning of the portfolio?



Yep, sold my very first DVC contract, sad.


----------



## cruiseletters

agie65 said:


> Sold 270 down to 5620


Is there a limit on how many points total you can on?


----------



## TeeterTots

Congrats! Maybe someday? How do you all use your points if you don't mind me asking? Multiple weeks, larger rooms or both? It's hard to comprehend that many points as a newbie! I'm in awe! Cheers


----------



## agie65

cruiseletters said:


> Is there a limit on how many points total you can on?



Yes, 8500 per Club ID (I believe, not per membership) and 2500 per resort. Rumors are per resort limit has been increased to 4000pts.


----------



## agie65

TeeterTots said:


> Congrats! Maybe someday? How do you all use your points if you don't mind me asking? Multiple weeks, larger rooms or both? It's hard to comprehend that many points as a newbie! I'm in awe! Cheers



Most people take larger villas with family, including me and many takes family and friends for vacationing. Some also rent out left over pts to recover some MF.


----------



## MickeyBobby

1040 points after our recent 250 pt add on at HHI. 

400-VGF
240-BLT
150-BWV
250-HHI

With our family of 5, we travel mostly in a two bedroom, especially if we take the grandparents with us. It seems like a lot of points, but with two bedroom trips, it goes pretty quickly.


----------



## cruiseletters

Yea We just bought 175 pts at Polynesian. That makes us 2180


----------



## Maistre Gracey

Lol!!! I forgot about this list. It's been too many years.  
Anyway, take me off the list. We sold all of our points a couple years back. 

MG


----------



## magicmommy

Maistre Gracey said:


> Lol!!! I forgot about this list. It's been too many years.
> Anyway, take me off the list. We sold all of our points a couple years back.
> 
> MG


Maybe it's  time to buy more points and get back on the list!


----------



## Maistre Gracey

magicmommy said:


> Maybe it's  time to buy more points and get back on the list!


Lol!!! Well hello there!! Good to hear from you! 
Hope you and the man are coming for F&W!!!

MG


----------



## JimC

MickeyBobby said:


> 1040 points after our recent 250 pt add on at HHI.
> 
> 400-VGF
> 240-BLT
> 150-BWV
> 250-HHI
> 
> With our family of 5, we travel mostly in a two bedroom, especially if we take the grandparents with us. It seems like a lot of points, but with two bedroom trips, it goes pretty quickly.




Added to the list.  Welcome and congratulations!


----------



## JimC

cruiseletters said:


> Yea We just bought 175 pts at Polynesian. That makes us 2180



Got it. Congratulations!


----------



## JimC

Maistre Gracey said:


> Lol!!! I forgot about this list. It's been too many years.
> Anyway, take me off the list. We sold all of our points a couple years back.
> 
> MG



Thanks for the update


----------



## JimC

Updated 12/12


----------



## bobbiwoz

We added 45 in May!


----------



## CaliAdventurer

1100

500 VGF
600 Aulani 

No plans to change up or down for awhile. Unless there’s a new CA resort someday.  Then bets off!


----------



## deebits

We are now at 2250.


----------



## JimC

Congratulations bobbiwoz and deebits!

Welcome CaliAdventurer!


----------



## bobbiwoz

We just added 25 more.  It is amazing to me how we use all of our points, and also, just how high the prices are going!!


----------



## pmcpmc

bobbiwoz said:


> We just added 25 more.  It is amazing to me how we use all of our points, and also, just how high the prices are going!!


I am thinking about buying enough to live in dvc  as the $1000/head for flight is killing.
With your points bobbiwoz what’s the advantage of 25 points?


----------



## bobbiwoz

pmcpmc said:


> I am thinking about buying enough to live in dvc  as the $1000/head for flight is killing.
> With your points bobbiwoz what’s the advantage of 25 points?


DH wants a GV in Aulani, we can only book at 7 months.  This gives us 75 more to work with as we have a March UY.  I also have a few other plans for 2018 so want to keep BLT and our Bolder Ridge “safe.”


----------



## pmcpmc

bobbiwoz said:


> DH wants a GV in Aulani, we can only book at 7 months.  This gives us 75 more to work with as we have a March UY.  I also have a few other plans for 2018 so want to keep BLT and our Bolder Ridge “safe.”


Now I understand we are looking ata grand villa for a family gathering in Okw Or Bwv for three weeks in July 19 have ever stayed there in one ?


----------



## JimC

bobbiwoz said:


> We just added 25 more.  It is amazing to me how we use all of our points, and also, just how high the prices are going!!



Congratulations bobbiwoz


----------



## Bellecruiser

bobbiwoz said:


> We just added 25 more.  It is amazing to me how we use all of our points, and also, just how high the prices are going!!


So jealous of you...


----------



## bobbiwoz

Bellecruiser said:


> So jealous of you...


You know what to do!


----------



## bobbiwoz

pmcpmc said:


> Now I understand we are looking ata grand villa for a family gathering in Okw Or Bwv for three weeks in July 19 have ever stayed there in one ?


No, we have only stayed in a Beach Cottage a few times, and those stays were well worth the points.


----------



## maburke

I forgot to post last summer when we finally entered the club!  We're at 1026!!!


----------



## JimC

Welcome maburke!


----------



## Bellecruiser

We have sold our BCV.  . We had 210 points so we are now down to 1175 points.  We have an offer on a 200 point contract at BLT that is now on ROFR.  Hopefully it will all work out!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Bellecruiser said:


> We have sold our BCV.  . We had 210 points so we are now down to 1175 points.  We have an offer on a 200 point contract at BLT that is now on ROFR.  Hopefully it will all work out!


----------



## JimC

Bellecruiser said:


> We have sold our BCV.  . We had 210 points so we are now down to 1175 points.  We have an offer on a 200 point contract at BLT that is now on ROFR.  Hopefully it will all work out!



Waiting to hear about ROFR to adjust. Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## DisDad-

So I must admit I’m in awe of some of the point totals. Im a new member with 275 points at Poly (six 50 point contracts and one 25 pointer)(figure it would be easier to sell in the future if needed)
Our goal is to add 25-50 points per year until we hit the right amount for us.
Am curious how many points everyone started with, how long it took to get to the 1000 point Club, and how many resorts do you have ownership in?


----------



## bobbiwoz

DisDad- said:


> So I must admit I’m in awe of some of the point totals. Im a new member with 275 points at Poly (six 50 point contracts and one 25 pointer)(figure it would be easier to sell in the future if needed)
> Our goal is to add 25-50 points per year until we hit the right amount for us.
> Am curious how many points everyone started with, how long it took to get to the 1000 point Club, and how many resorts do you have ownership in?



From 200 to 1482 in the time from 2003 to 2017.
We are probably not typical because we own AROUND 150-200 points in these resorts, VWL, BWV, AKV, SSR, VB, HHI, BCV, fewer in BLT and only 40 in VGF.  So no huge holding, but we like to travel in any month and we have our favorites in each season.  We have about 25 contracts, I think the most has 200 points, our original, BWV.


----------



## Merlin Jones

Bellecruiser said:


> We have sold our BCV.  . We had 210 points so we are now down to 1175 points.  We have an offer on a 200 point contract at BLT that is now on ROFR.  Hopefully it will all work out!



I can't wait to be able to say we're "down" to 1175 points.  Someday...


----------



## Bellecruiser

Merlin Jones said:


> I can't wait to be able to say we're "down" to 1175 points.  Someday...



I remember feeling the same way!


----------



## Donna M

When someone has that many points, do you stay for multiple weeks at a time, larger units or do lots of trips in a year?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Donna M said:


> When someone has that many points, do you stay for multiple weeks at a time, larger units or do lots of trips in a year?


We do lots of trips, most are just the 2 of us in 1 bedrooms or studios.  Right now am in 1 bedroom at SSR FOR 3 nights with DH.  I got off The Dream this morning, and Moonlight Magic this weekend fit in nicely with my travels.
However, we are hoping for GV at Aulani in September, 800+ points for the week.  We will have borrowed more than 1/2 of our 2019 points when that is booked.


----------



## Bellecruiser

I think everyone has their own patterns.  We stay in 2BR apartments for two weeks in January (we are here at WDW now), and this year we will come again in Nov to watch our daughter in the EPCOT Food and Wine Half Marathon.  Typically we stay at the Mandarin Oriental in DC for a night or two (we live in a far DC suburb).  We got a GV last year for Food and Wine for my husband’s family.

We have given a week this year as a wedding gift to a Disney freak couple.  I am toying with selling points and going on an African safari with my hubby....DVC was my way of saving money for our retirement.  Yes, I know we have a large MF bill each year, but it is a ballpark known amount so I can account for it.

It is one of the joys of my life to figure out how we will travel each year!


----------



## ont/ohana

Poohgirl said:


> As a brand new DVC member, no comment other then IM SO JEALOUS!


Jealous too! Allthough we still have fun dreaming about more or longer trips to our second "home" Maybe one day we will be here, after the kids finish College that is! 
DVCers seem to bond, and I love hearing all the stories and knowledge new/old and in between members share.


----------



## dahwolf

just joined the 1000 point club!  625 points at BLT, 100 points at Boardwalk, 150 points at Poly, and 125 points at Copper Creek!


----------



## glencoe

Wow, my dream!  I am about half way there... but the shell shock over dues?   I NEED more points as I love to share what we have and do big trips with family and friends and have no points left until 2020!  Is this how all of you needed up in the 1,000 range?

Enjoy!


----------



## JimC

dahwolf said:


> just joined the 1000 point club!  625 points at BLT, 100 points at Boardwalk, 150 points at Poly, and 125 points at Copper Creek!




Welcome dahwolf!


----------



## Bellecruiser

We bought 200 BLT points resale...bringing our points back up to 1375.  The deal has closed and the points are in our account!  Yay!


----------



## JimC

Congratulations, Bellecruiser! Was wondering when your transaction would close.


----------



## Bellecruiser

Thank you...We are so happy with our purchase!


----------



## TeeKo

glencoe said:


> Wow, my dream!  I am about half way there... but the shell shock over dues?   I NEED more points as I love to share what we have and do big trips with family and friends and have no points left until 2020!  Is this how all of you needed up in the 1,000 range?
> 
> Enjoy!


 
I’m not in the club but use points just like you do. Invite our extended family to stay with us in Grand Villas. Give away points to friends and family to use for special occasions. I could never imagine having 1000 points.

We started with 160 VGF.  
Added 100 within 6 months... 
Then added another 150. 
And now in contact for another 200 

All in less than 4 years. So I say I could never imagine having 1000 points. But it turns out I probably don’t know what I’m talking about


----------



## Bellecruiser

TeeKo said:


> I’m not in the club but use points just like you do. Invite our extended family to stay with us in Grand Villas. Give away points to friends and family to use for special occasions. I could never imagine having 1000 points.
> 
> We started with 160 VGF.
> Added 100 within 6 months...
> Then added another 150.
> And now in contact for another 200
> 
> All in less than 4 years. So I say I could never imagine having 1000 points. But it turns out I probably don’t know what I’m talking about



Oh yeah...it’s only a matter of time.  A little add on here, another little contract there...  When I first started looking at the Disboards there were less than 50 people on the 1000 point list...now it is more than double that.   It’s definitely an addiction.


----------



## Merlin Jones

Merlin Jones said:


> I can't wait to be able to say we're "down" to 1175 points.  Someday...





Bellecruiser said:


> I remember feeling the same way!



So how quickly things change...just added a 300 point SSR, which brings us up to 1,195.  So we're in, at least for a bit.  I'm likely going to sell our 300 point HHI contract now that the SSR is in.  If that happens, we'll be expelled.  I supposed that "tis better to have owned and lost, than never to have owned at all..."


----------



## bobbiwoz

Merlin Jones said:


> So how quickly things change...just added a 300 point SSR, which brings us up to 1,195.  So we're in, at least for a bit.  I'm likely going to sell our 300 point HHI contract now that the SSR is in.  If that happens, we'll be expelled.  I supposed that "tis better to have owned and lost, than never to have owned at all..."


----------



## JimC

Merlin Jones said:


> So how quickly things change...just added a 300 point SSR, which brings us up to 1,195.  So we're in, at least for a bit.  I'm likely going to sell our 300 point HHI contract now that the SSR is in.  If that happens, we'll be expelled.  I supposed that "tis better to have owned and lost, than never to have owned at all..."



Welcome and congratulations Merlin!


----------



## Walker TR

JimC said:


> *DVC 1000 Point Club*
> 
> agie65 * : * 5,620
> King Leonidas * : * 4,500
> bongo59 * : * 3,250
> MickeyFan612 * : * 3,226
> akalucky1 * : * 3,150
> greenban * : * 3,029
> tmc2469 * : * 3,000
> akalucky * : * 2,500
> OhioDVC * : * 2,475
> Dsnybob * : * 2,380
> deebits * : * 2,250
> DVC Dude * : * 2,250
> tomandrobin * : * 2,235
> 2disneydads * : * 2,200
> DougEMG * : * 2,190
> cruiseletters * : * 2,180
> nuthut * : * 2,150
> Disneydonnam * : * 2,050
> Debbie H * : * 2,000
> katzha * : * 2,000
> DVCconvert * : * 1,947
> joeyandangiesmom * : * 1,900
> tworgs * : * 1,820
> BEIRMUGG * : * 1,750
> GEB@okw * : * 1,750
> jnweinmann * : * 1,705
> ColinA * : * 1,700
> pangyal * : * 1,659
> DVC Doctor * : * 1,600
> HANKSCOZZ * : * 1,600
> mlholster * : * 1,600
> JessLCH * : * 1,570
> lah3hh * : * 1,560
> adminjedi * : * 1,533
> Nanajo1 * : * 1,505
> DVC Sue * : * 1,500
> LoveMyDVC * : * 1,500
> pmcpmc * : * 1,500
> bobbiwoz * : * 1,482
> DVCforMe * : * 1,455
> fun4all * : * 1,440
> MaryJ * : * 1,420
> isyt * : * 1,405
> iluvdisney * : * 1,401
> sanddune * : * 1,386
> Bellecruiser * : * 1,375
> jcf * : * 1,355
> PKK/MJK * : * 1,350
> Sully * : * 1,325
> WeLoveAriel0505 * : * 1,320
> wigdoutdismom * : * 1,301
> calypso726 * : * 1,300
> Raising Disney Princesses * : * 1,300
> wdw1972 * : * 1,290
> In Luv with Disney * : * 1,280
> WorknFires * : * 1,280
> VallCopen * : * 1,275
> DVC Mike * : * 1,271
> marcybear * : * 1,250
> mwmuntz * : * 1,230
> hcortesis * : * 1,200
> DoOverDreams * : * 1,195
> Merlin Jones * : * 1,195
> ddhoeg * : * 1,170
> MomsGoneGoofy * : * 1,170
> goofyforwdw * : * 1,150
> wisbucky * : * 1,114
> vek239 * : * 1,113
> mikron * : * 1,110
> mommacat56 * : * 1,110
> tomspixie * : * 1,110
> Emily921 * : * 1,105
> beeadude * : * 1,100
> BWVBart * : * 1,100
> CaliAdventurer * : * 1,100
> Joey7295 * : * 1,100
> dancnorris * : * 1,095
> magicmommy * : * 1,085
> CarolAnnC * : * 1,080
> iloveokw * : * 1,060
> jni1992 * : * 1,060
> pciav * : * 1,060
> rcs * : * 1,060
> jimmiemcinpa * : * 1,058
> mnra * : * 1,056
> 6mouselovers * : * 1,050
> MikDor * : * 1,050
> Minniespal * : * 1,050
> suzysharp * : * 1,050
> TiggMan * : * 1,050
> MickeyBobby * : * 1,040
> Candace * : * 1,035
> Rob S * : * 1,030
> maburke * : * 1,026
> billyung * : * 1,020
> kritter * : * 1,020
> Iggipolka * : * 1,010
> MrsG * : * 1,010
> dahwolf * : * 1,000
> gingermouse17 * : * 1,000
> joksten2000 * : * 1,000
> marlogood * : * 1,000
> matty204 * : * 1,000
> Peterd * : * 1,000
> Purplejewel * : * 1,000
> TENNDVC * : * 1,000
> Terry S * : * 1,000
> WalterS * : * 1,000
> Windermere * : * 1,000
> *EDIT NOTES*
> Archived edit notes from 07/26/05 to 12/23/13
> Archived edit notes from 12/24/13 to 12/31/16
> 
> Edited 10/21/17 to adjust bobbiwoz and debits; and add CaliAdventurer
> Edited 12/08/17 to add pangyal
> Edited 12/20/17 to adjust bobbiwoz
> Edited 12/31/17 to add maburke
> Edited 02/02/18 to add dahwolf and adjust Bellecruiser
> Edited 03/23/18 to adjust Bellecruiser
> Edited 03/31/18 to add Merlin Jones


----------



## Walker TR

What is the process for joining the 1000 point club, besides having 1000+ DVC points?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Walker TR said:


> What is the process for joining the 1000 point club, besides having 1000+ DVC points?


Post here!


----------



## maburke

bobbiwoz said:


> Post here!


But be aware, the only perk is bragging rights, which can be taken away at any time, so you should not purchase with that in mind.


----------



## Walker TR

Glad I found this thread always wondered about point ownership.
First time poster- DVC member since 2013.  Bought in at SSR 400; then added another 160 at SSR.  Thought we were done but could not resist another 468 at OKW in 2017 bringing total to 1028....


----------



## bobbiwoz

Walker TR said:


> Glad I found this thread always wondered about point ownership.
> First time poster- DVC member since 2013.  Bought in at SSR 400; then added another 160 at SSR.  Thought we were done but could not resist another 468 at OKW in 2017 bringing total to 1028....




Welcome to the Disboards as well!


----------



## bcwife76

#1000DVC club #goals! 

One day....maybe


----------



## hskrshawn

Wow!  1000+ points is just incredible.  I'm a new member with 125 points.  1000 seems like a lot of points but it gives me a goal to reach for...


----------



## bwvBound

hskrshawn said:


> Wow!  1000+ points is just incredible.  I'm a new member with 125 points.  1000 seems like a lot of points but it gives me a goal to reach for...


It isn't how many points you _own_ ... it is how you _use_ them!  Enjoy those points!


----------



## JimC

Walker TR said:


> Glad I found this thread always wondered about point ownership.
> First time poster- DVC member since 2013.  Bought in at SSR 400; then added another 160 at SSR.  Thought we were done but could not resist another 468 at OKW in 2017 bringing total to 1028....



Welcome and congratulations Walker


----------



## DaveNan

I understand Disney interprets more than 20 stays a year as "commercial".  Have any of you run into that?  Do you know if the 20 stays is per owner, or per owner and UY combo?  Or are some of your contracts listed under different owners?  Self, Spouse, Self and Spouse.....

Just curious.  I have gone from 0 to 660 in a little over year, and have a couple of additional small contracts at different home resorts I would like to add.   At some point, I fear approaching the 20 stays since we like to do split stays. 

BTW - I am envious of the club.


----------



## lehrsj

Started in 1993 with 300 at Old Key West.
Added 100 OKW.
Added 100 BCV.
Added 100 Saratoga.
Added 100 BLT.
Thought I was done but made the mistake of staying at VGF.
3 contracts at VGF 410.

Total 1110.


----------



## JimC

We spend well over 20 nights a year on our points - all for ourselves or family. Never had any questions asked.


----------



## JimC

lehrsj said:


> Started in 1993 with 300 at Old Key West.
> Added 100 OKW.
> Added 100 BCV.
> Added 100 Saratoga.
> Added 100 BLT.
> Thought I was done but made the mistake of staying at VGF.
> 3 contracts at VGF 410.
> 
> Total 1110.



Welcome and congratulations lehrsj


----------



## AnnaS

I think Dave means 20 "reservations" per year?


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

DaveNan said:


> I understand Disney interprets more than 20 stays a year as "commercial".  Have any of you run into that?  Do you know if the 20 stays is per owner, or per owner and UY combo?  Or are some of your contracts listed under different owners?  Self, Spouse, Self and Spouse.....
> 
> Just curious.  I have gone from 0 to 660 in a little over year, and have a couple of additional small contracts at different home resorts I would like to add.   At some point, I fear approaching the 20 stays since we like to do split stays.
> 
> BTW - I am envious of the club.



The 20 number is the chosen number where if Disney feels you are _renting_ out reservations they will contact you to check.  Your own use has nothing to do with any number other than points - if you have the points you could book 100 different reservations/stays in a year for yourself if you wanted to.


----------



## DaveNan

Thanks


----------



## TCRAIG

We started in 2009 - 160 SS points - which is still our biggest single contract.  Over the years since then - in keeping with the ‘buy where you want to stay’ philosophy - we’ve added OKW, HH, BC, BLT, VGF and VWL (still don’t like the BRV moniker). Now we have 1011 points - 13 contracts - 4 use years...we really like each of our resorts and have no intention of shedding any and am always on the hunt for more!


----------



## JimC

TCRAIG said:


> We started in 2009 - 160 SS points - which is still our biggest single contract.  Over the years since then - in keeping with the ‘buy where you want to stay’ philosophy - we’ve added OKW, HH, BC, BLT, VGF and VWL (still don’t like the BRV moniker). Now we have 1011 points - 13 contracts - 4 use years...we really like each of our resorts and have no intention of shedding any and am always on the hunt for more!



Welcome TCRAIG


----------



## dclpluto

TCRAIG said:


> We started in 2009 - 160 SS points - which is still our biggest single contract.  Over the years since then - in keeping with the ‘buy where you want to stay’ philosophy - we’ve added OKW, HH, BC, BLT, VGF and VWL (still don’t like the BRV moniker). Now we have 1011 points - 13 contracts - 4 use years...we really like each of our resorts and have no intention of shedding any and am always on the hunt for more!



You need another contract. 13 is a unlucky number.


----------



## Bellecruiser

TCRAIG said:


> We started in 2009 - 160 SS points - which is still our biggest single contract.  Over the years since then - in keeping with the ‘buy where you want to stay’ philosophy - we’ve added OKW, HH, BC, BLT, VGF and VWL (still don’t like the BRV moniker). Now we have 1011 points - 13 contracts - 4 use years...we really like each of our resorts and have no intention of shedding any and am always on the hunt for more!



I am in awe.   We have nine contracts, but only one Use Year.  I can’t imagine managing that many use years.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Bellecruiser said:


> I am in awe.   ... I can’t imagine managing that many use years.


Me neither!


----------



## TCRAIG

Bellecruiser said:


> I am in awe.   We have nine contracts, but only one Use Year.  I can’t imagine managing that many use years.


It’s actually pretty easy - I use April UY for May trips - June UY for Sept/Oct and Oct UY for Dec trips - and our Dec UY contract is Hilton Head and that we just use for HH


----------



## bobbiwoz

TCRAIG said:


> It’s actually pretty easy - I use April UY for May trips - June UY for Sept/Oct and Oct UY for Dec trips - and our Dec UY contract is Hilton Head and that we just use for HH


You have it down to a science!


----------



## TCRAIG

dclpluto said:


> You need another contract. 13 is a unlucky number.


I keep telling my husband that!!


----------



## hcortesis

Been a little reluctant to post but since this thread has been a little active lately, I'm happy to say that over the last couple of years we have purchased a few VGF points and are up to 1,536 total points.  1000 BCV and 536 VGF.  All direct.  We continue to mostly stay in studios to stretch our holidays.  Many points are used for our family as well.


----------



## maburke

hcortesis said:


> Been a little reluctant to post but since this thread has been a little active lately, I'm happy to say that over the last couple of years we have purchased a few VGF points and are up to 1,536 total points.  1000 BCV and 536 VGF.  All direct.  We continue to mostly stay in studios to stretch our holidays.  Many points are used for our family as well.


Wow, in studios you must spend half the year there!  Lucky you!


----------



## bobbiwoz

hcortesis said:


> Been a little reluctant to post but since this thread has been a little active lately, I'm happy to say that over the last couple of years we have purchased a few VGF points and are up to 1,536 total points.  1000 BCV and 536 VGF.  All direct.  We continue to mostly stay in studios to stretch our holidays.  Many points are used for our family as well.


OMG!  DH may be sorry I have seen this.  I REALLY think our 40 VGF are not enough.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

hcortesis said:


> Been a little reluctant to post but since this thread has been a little active lately, I'm happy to say that over the last couple of years we have purchased a few VGF points and are up to 1,536 total points.  1000 BCV and 536 VGF.  All direct.  We continue to mostly stay in studios to stretch our holidays.  Many points are used for our family as well.



Studios with 1536 points - that's stretching indeed!!!  Nice!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> OMG!  DH may be sorry I have seen this.  I REALLY think our 40 VGF are not enough.



A few months ago I decided our original 65 VGF wasn't quite enough.  After a couple week ROFR and then another couple of weeks for closing we now have more.


----------



## bobbiwoz

KAT4DISNEY said:


> A few months ago I decided our original 65 VGF wasn't quite enough.  After a couple week ROFR and then another couple of weeks for closing we now have more.


I am happy for you!


----------



## JimC

hcortesis said:


> Been a little reluctant to post but since this thread has been a little active lately, I'm happy to say that over the last couple of years we have purchased a few VGF points and are up to 1,536 total points.  1000 BCV and 536 VGF.  All direct.  We continue to mostly stay in studios to stretch our holidays.  Many points are used for our family as well.



Congratulations


----------



## Bellecruiser

hcortesis said:


> Been a little reluctant to post but since this thread has been a little active lately, I'm happy to say that over the last couple of years we have purchased a few VGF points and are up to 1,536 total points.  1000 BCV and 536 VGF.  All direct.  We continue to mostly stay in studios to stretch our holidays.  Many points are used for our family as well.



So happy for you!  Both are such wonderful properties.  We use our points to book 2/1 bedroom mostly.  Once we reserved a GV.  Should I say this?....I have never stayed in a studio.

Enjoy!


----------



## hcortesis

Bellecruiser said:


> So happy for you!  Both are such wonderful properties.  We use our points to book 2/1 bedroom mostly.  Once we reserved a GV.  Should I say this?....I have never stayed in a studio.
> 
> Enjoy!



Thank you.  We are sharing a 2 bedroom this fall with our daughter and family and looking forward to that.  Glad for you that you get to enjoy the 2/1 bedrooms.  Do you miss the longer trips by using more points on the larger rooms?  Or are you happiest with larger rooms and shorter trips?


----------



## Bellecruiser

This is a good question...I think the reason we bought into DVC to begin with was so we would have more space as we traveled with the kids.  We got spoiled having a living room even when we travel as a couple.  I like being able to be awake at midnight and know I’m not going to keep DH up.  He likes getting up early and sitting on the patio with his coffee, and not waking me up.  Shorter trips and more space really works for us.

That said, those trips where we have the apartment to ourselves are few and far between.  We typically travel with extended family and usually every bed/sofa and chair is used.  That space is really crammed full...lol


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

bobbiwoz said:


> I am happy for you!



Maybe you're next!


----------



## Renee H

hcortesis said:


> Been a little reluctant to post but since this thread has been a little active lately, I'm happy to say that over the last couple of years we have purchased a few VGF points and are up to 1,536 total points.  1000 BCV and 536 VGF.  All direct.  We continue to mostly stay in studios to stretch our holidays.  Many points are used for our family as well.


Wow!  Over 1500 points in mostly studios?  What is that, approx 2-3months?


----------



## hcortesis

Renee H said:


> Wow!  Over 1500 points in mostly studios?  What is that, approx 2-3months?



Yes, we visit in October, January, February, March and April. 12-16 days each.  October and Spring with all or some of our children.  Then back up to Canada where we anxiously wait for summer.  It's not even close to arriving yet!


----------



## Dsnybob

Sold 750 SSR points over last few months.  Please reduce my total to 1,630.


----------



## JimC

Dsnybob said:


> Sold 750 SSR points over last few months.  Please reduce my total to 1,630.



Done. Thank you for the update. Happy travels


----------



## rundisney79

Maybe some day i could be on this list


----------



## Renee H

Dsnybob said:


> Sold 750 SSR points over last few months.  Please reduce my total to 1,630.


How will you get by with only 1630? Lol


----------



## Mumof4mice

hcortesis said:


> Yes, we visit in October, January, February, March and April. 12-16 days each.  October and Spring with all or some of our children.  Then back up to Canada where we anxiously wait for summer.  It's not even close to arriving yet!



This I envy the most! Having the time to use 1500 points in studio bookings!


----------



## maburke

So I think I’ve seen the first tangible benefit of this club. On the member cruise this week, I received an invitation to a reception in the Walt & Roy Disney suites. The invitation said something like “every point represents the trust you have in us, and due to the extraordinary amount of trust...”

It was so cool to see the big suites, and some of the leadership, though not Terri. Anybody else have this experience? Bobbiwoz?


----------



## bobbiwoz

Yes, we were invited to the suites AND what about the Wine Bar George experience?  Terri was there mingling.

Food and drinks flowed freely at both events.  I especially enjoyed the chat we had at the Wine Bar with a family from PA.  At the suites I sort of felt like a potential customer.  However, with the exclusive hot tub and the view from the private deck, maybe I am. (do not repeat that to DH)


----------



## ELMC

maburke said:


> So I think I’ve seen the first tangible benefit of this club. On the member cruise this week, I received an invitation to a reception in the Walt & Roy Disney suites. The invitation said something like “every point represents the trust you have in us, and due to the extraordinary amount of trust...”
> 
> It was so cool to see the big suites, and some of the leadership, though not Terri. Anybody else have this experience? Bobbiwoz?





bobbiwoz said:


> Yes, we were invited to the suites AND what about the Wine Bar George experience?  Terri was there mingling.
> 
> Food and drinks flowed freely at both events.  I especially enjoyed the chat we had at the Wine Bar with a family from PA.  At the suites I sort of felt like a potential customer.  However, with the exclusive hot tub and the view from the private deck, maybe I am. (do not repeat that to DH)



I'm curious for you two and anyone else who has been invited to a similar event...what is the breakdown of your points in terms of direct/resale unrestricted/resale restricted?  I'm curious how they determine who receives the invitation.  Thanks!


----------



## Bellecruiser

What was the event at The Wine Bar George?  At either event did anyone  give a talk, and if so what did they discuss?


----------



## maburke

ELMC said:


> I'm curious for you two and anyone else who has been invited to a similar event...what is the breakdown of your points in terms of direct/resale unrestricted/resale restricted?  I'm curious how they determine who receives the invitation.  Thanks!


Our points are some of each, actually almost exactly a third of each: 375/301/350.


----------



## maburke

bobbiwoz said:


> Yes, we were invited to the suites AND what about the Wine Bar George experience?  Terri was there mingling.
> 
> Food and drinks flowed freely at both events.  I especially enjoyed the chat we had at the Wine Bar with a family from PA.  At the suites I sort of felt like a potential customer.  However, with the exclusive hot tub and the view from the private deck, maybe I am. (do not repeat that to DH)


We were very late to the Wine Bar George event (7:20, due to bad traffic on the Florida highways) so maybe we missed her. Did you see her at the Disney Suites? I didn’t feel like they were trying to sell us on them, but then again I always grab a chance to see the giant special units that I know I’ll never see any other way!


----------



## TinyTGO

Up to 5000


----------



## Bellecruiser

TinyTGO said:


> Up to 5000



Oh my gosh...that is truly amazing.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Bellecruiser said:


> What was the event at The Wine Bar George?  At either event did anyone  give a talk, and if so what did they discuss?


At neither was there a formal talk.


----------



## bobbiwoz

maburke said:


> We were very late to the Wine Bar George event (7:20, due to bad traffic on the Florida highways) so maybe we missed her. Did you see her at the Disney Suites? I didn’t feel like they were trying to sell us on them, but then again I always grab a chance to see the giant special units that I know I’ll never see any other way!


I meant a customer to book a suite, not to buy points.  The suites were really fabulous.


----------



## bobbiwoz

Of our 1482 points, 100 are restricted by the first restrictions.  There are other resale points, but all were bought pre-restrictions.


----------



## maburke

bobbiwoz said:


> I meant a customer to book a suite, not to buy points.  The suites were really fabulous.


No, that’s what I meant, too. I just feel like when they offer these peeks of the big units, it’s so far from my planning that I don’t think of it as sales. We did a tour of an Aulani grand villa when we were there in June, too. But now my husband will talk of nothing else... so maybe it is a sales pitch that’s working!

But I think they don’t usually let people reserve the Disney Suites on the Member cruises, do they? I assume they use them for celebrity hospitality. Guess that makes us celebrities!


----------



## bobbiwoz

maburke said:


> No, that’s what I meant, too. I just feel like when they offer these peeks of the big units, it’s so far from my planning that I don’t think of it as sales. We did a tour of an Aulani grand villa when we were there in June, too. But now my husband will talk of nothing else... so maybe it is a sales pitch that’s working!
> 
> But I think they don’t usually let people reserve the Disney Suites on the Member cruises, do they? I assume they use them for celebrity hospitality. Guess that makes us celebrities!


We have an Ocean View Grand Villa in Aulani booked for September!


----------



## maburke

bobbiwoz said:


> We have an Ocean View Grand Villa in Aulani booked for September!


Oh my gosh, you will LOVE it!!  The view is of the entire property, waterfront, it is amazing!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

There are just 6 of us!  We splurged.


----------



## Phatscott25

I bought my first contract at AKV in 2015.  I placed on offer on a 160 pointer but the seller was flaky and after 2 weeks the broker suggested I go for something else.  I ended up getting a 250 point contract.  I remember at the time thinking it was more than I needed.  In 2016 I added 220 at BLT resale.  Then I made the mistake of going to Poly for the first time in January of 2017.  Bought 275 points direct in October and closed on a 100 point resale AKV add-on at that time as well.  I wanted more BLT points and bought 2 small direct contracts (25 and 30) earlier this year.  Promised myself I was done until Riviera goes on sale but just today closed on 100 more points at Poly.  So now I'm officially at 1000.  When I bought my first contract 3 years ago there's no way I would've even imagined having this many points.


----------



## Bellecruiser

Phatscott25 said:


> I bought my first contract at AKV in 2015.  I placed on offer on a 160 pointer but the seller was flaky and after 2 weeks the broker suggested I go for something else.  I ended up getting a 250 point contract.  I remember at the time thinking it was more than I needed.  In 2016 I added 220 at BLT resale.  Then I made the mistake of going to Poly for the first time in January of 2017.  Bought 275 points direct in October and closed on a 100 point resale AKV add-on at that time as well.  I wanted more BLT points and bought 2 small direct contracts (25 and 30) earlier this year.  Promised myself I was done until Riviera goes on sale but just today closed on 100 more points at Poly.  So now I'm officially at 1000.  When I bought my first contract 3 years ago there's no way I would've even imagined having this many points.



I understand exactly how you feel.  We bought our first points while on a cruise in 2008 at SSR.  We went and had a fabulous time, and it remains our children’s favorite resort even now.  Subsequently we picked up SSR and BCV contracts during the recession.  Then VGF went on sale so we bought contracts there.  Boom.  We were at 1385 points.  Recently we sold our BCV points and bought BLT resale so we are at 1375 points.  We use every point every year!  I would love to buy a small contract at BLT, but DH says no (for now)


----------



## Phatscott25

Bellecruiser said:


> ..but DH says no (for now)



This. I would probably be looking at a divorce if I buy anymore before Riviera goes on sale. Lol.


----------



## JimC

Phatscott25 said:


> I bought my first contract at AKV in 2015.  I placed on offer on a 160 pointer but the seller was flaky and after 2 weeks the broker suggested I go for something else.  I ended up getting a 250 point contract.  I remember at the time thinking it was more than I needed.  In 2016 I added 220 at BLT resale.  Then I made the mistake of going to Poly for the first time in January of 2017.  Bought 275 points direct in October and closed on a 100 point resale AKV add-on at that time as well.  I wanted more BLT points and bought 2 small direct contracts (25 and 30) earlier this year.  Promised myself I was done until Riviera goes on sale but just today closed on 100 more points at Poly.  So now I'm officially at 1000.  When I bought my first contract 3 years ago there's no way I would've even imagined having this many points.



Congratulations


----------



## kboo

Bellecruiser said:


> I would love to buy a small contract at BLT, but DH says no (for now)





Phatscott25 said:


> This. I would probably be looking at a divorce if I buy anymore before Riviera goes on sale. Lol.



Me too. If resale for BLT realistically drops below $125-130 pp, though, all bets are off. We are at 485 now, 18 months after buying our 1st contract.


----------



## Phatscott25

JimC said:


> Congratulations



Thank you!


----------



## Phatscott25

kboo said:


> Me too. If resale for BLT realistically drops below $125-130 pp, though, all bets are off. We are at 485 now, 18 months after buying our 1st contract.



Seems like you're following a similar trajectory as I did.  I was at 470 18 months after buying my first.


----------



## kboo

Phatscott25 said:


> Seems like you're following a similar trajectory as I did.  I was at 470 18 months after buying my first.


DH has put the brakes on, though... we'll see. I can see us wanting to stay in 2BR regularly as the girls get older, or if we bring MIL (or my dad) along more.


----------



## DougEMG

Just closed on a 400 point BLT contract, so you can change my total to 2,590 points.  I think that will be the end of me adding on till I see how the new point charts are going to work out.


----------



## bobbiwoz

DougEMG said:


> Just closed on a 400 point BLT contract, so you can change my total to 2,590 points.  I think that will be the end of me adding on till I see how the new point charts are going to work out.


Wow  Enjoy those vacations!


----------



## LSchrow

DougEMG said:


> Just closed on a 400 point BLT contract, so you can change my total to 2,590 points.  I think that will be the end of me adding on till I see how the new point charts are going to work out.


sweet!! 
do you think Riviera might influence your decision to add on more or not?


----------



## Maistre Gracey

I always enjoy reviewing this list. I was once on the list with 2050 ?? Points, but since have asked Jim to take me off as we have sold. 

Congrats to all new members!!


----------



## Bellecruiser

DougEMG said:


> Just closed on a 400 point BLT contract, so you can change my total to 2,590 points.  I think that will be the end of me adding on till I see how the new point charts are going to work out.



So excited for you!  How will you use the points first?  Anything special?


----------



## JimC

DougEMG said:


> Just closed on a 400 point BLT contract, so you can change my total to 2,590 points.  I think that will be the end of me adding on till I see how the new point charts are going to work out.



Congratulations on the addition


----------



## AnnaS

I also enjoy reading the list - congrats to all with so many who used them themselves and their families/friends.

Also congrats to those that use them themselves and rent some out (work involved/all good).

Looking at the list, are they all still members?  Active on the board/have more/less points.........no biggie........


----------



## bobbiwoz

AnnaS said:


> I also enjoy reading the list - congrats to all with so many who used them themselves and their families/friends.
> 
> Also congrats to those that use them themselves and rent some out (work involved/all good).
> 
> Looking at the list, are they all still members?  Active on the board/have more/less points.........no biggie........


I’m here!


----------



## AnnaS

bobbiwoz said:


> I’m here!


----------



## DougEMG

Bellecruiser said:


> So excited for you!  How will you use the points first?  Anything special?



Nothing special.


----------



## Mikey15

I had no concept of scale for what 1,000 points gets you. Had to look it up. Even the entire month of October in a Poly studio is “only” 500-some points. 

Guessing you all use the larger rooms or are driving distance away to go multiple weeks in a year?


----------



## SL6827

My husband ask me these questions the other day so I will ask you guys-

#1  Does anyone know who owns the most DVC points total?  And if so, do they literally live at Disney?

#2  What is the maximum number of points a person can own at a resort?  And can they own that number at numerous resorts?


----------



## crvetter

SL6827 said:


> My husband ask me these questions the other day so I will ask you guys-
> 
> #1  Does anyone know who owns the most DVC points total?  And if so, do they literally live at Disney?
> 
> #2  What is the maximum number of points a person can own at a resort?  And can they own that number at numerous resorts?


You can own a maximum of 4,000 points per resort and your aggregate across all resorts can not be greater than 8,000 points. That is directly in the multi-site POS and appears to be consistent across all resort POS. Unless there is some grandfathered people I suspect that there is likely a number of people at 8,000 points.


----------



## SL6827

So does anyone on this list really live at Disney for a period of time?  What is the longest amount of time you can stay in the same unit?  I think if I had to live in the world for a prolonged period of time I think I would choose, oh, probably SSR.  It seams like the most peaceful, away from the hustle and bustle of Disney if you wanted it to be.  But then I probably would spend some serious time at Aulani.  I could probably live there for a while, LoL.


----------



## DVCjj

DougEMG said:


> Just closed on a 400 point BLT contract, so you can change my total to 2,590 points.  I think that will be the end of me adding on till I see how the new point charts are going to work out.



That sounds like Nirvana. Congrats. 
Love BLT.  DH’s absolute fave.  Wish he had told me before I bought Poly/BCV.
My fave is BWV. Again...wish I knew before I bought other 2 (tho great).  

Again, 2,590 sounds like a dream.


----------



## motherof5

It just goes to show that we all love Disney   Though I am curious those with 1000 pts I can see using those in a year especially if going often or inviting family.  My question is those with 3000+ points do you ever really go through them all or are you giving them away to family or friends or renting them to pay dues?


----------



## DaveNan

crvetter said:


> You can own a maximum of 1,000 points per resort and your aggregate across all resorts can not be greater than 8,000 points. That is directly in the multi-site POS and appears to be consistent across all resort POS. Unless there is some grandfathered people I suspect that there is likely a number of people at 8,000 points.


I am not sure if a way around this rule is to have different groups of individuals owning points (multiple accounts).
My first resale contract was bought from person A.  When I went to the OCC site to search for the sale, one of the searches I did was looking for person A as the seller.  I got lots of hits - 20-30 per year.  Some were person A only, some were person A & B, some were A & C, A&B&D, A&D&E.......   They were just as active in buying contracts.  Now I was curious.  Additional internet searches revealed person A actually owned the resale agency I bought from (so the entire offer and negotiation process takes on a new meaning) and they also own a small DVC rental company.  I suspect the multiple "owners" keeps them under different owner accounts and avoids the 20 reservation rule.  My only point is once someone gets so high in points, there is a possibility they are not all for personal use.  They may be for themselves, it may be for themselves and friends and family, or it may be for themselves and modest rentals.  Having lots of points at multiple resorts gives someone multiple 11 month booking advantages and flexibility with booking longer stays and dropping days (another booking advantage), on years you don't use a specific resort you might gift/rent those points.


----------



## crvetter

DaveNan said:


> I am not sure if a way around this rule is to have different groups of individuals owning points (multiple accounts).
> My first resale contract was bought from person A.  When I went to the OCC site to search for the sale, one of the searches I did was looking for person A as the seller.  I got lots of hits - 20-30 per year.  Some were person A only, some were person A & B, some were A & C, A&B&D, A&D&E.......   They were just as active in buying contracts.  Now I was curious.  Additional internet searches revealed person A actually owned the resale agency I bought from (so the entire offer and negotiation process takes on a new meaning) and they also own a small DVC rental company.  I suspect the multiple "owners" keeps them under different owner accounts and avoids the 20 reservation rule.  My only point is once someone gets so high in points, there is a possibility they are not all for personal use.  They may be for themselves, it may be for themselves and friends and family, or it may be for themselves and modest rentals.  Having lots of points at multiple resorts gives someone multiple 11 month booking advantages and flexibility with booking longer stays and dropping days (another booking advantage), on years you don't use a specific resort you might gift/rent those points.


True that is possible. But I know if DVC finds out you are doing that they lock your points. The contract specifically states no one individual may own 4,000 per resort or 8,000 in aggregate. So I think no matter how that person own (individual, trust, company, joint, etc) Disney would/could find out. I did specifically ask this if DVC a while back out of curiosity. This was basically there response. They also said running a company renting points is against the POS.

One of the resale companies does purchase instant offers. They basically buy them cheap instantly then flip them. So it’s perhaps why you saw that. Plus they wouldn’t care about being locked out of using the points because that lockout would be lifted as soon as sold.


----------



## DaveNan

crvetter said:


> True that is possible. But I know if DVC finds out you are doing that they lock your points. The contract specifically states no one individual may own 1,000 per resort or 8,000 in aggregate. So I think no matter how that person own (individual, trust, company, joint, etc) Disney would/could find out. I did specifically ask this if DVC a while back out of curiosity. This was basically there response. They also said running a company renting points is against the POS.
> 
> One of the resale companies does purchase instant offers. They basically buy them cheap instantly then flip them. So it’s perhaps why you saw that. Plus they wouldn’t care about being locked out of using the points because that lockout would be lifted as soon as sold.


A couple of additional points I wanted to make..
1.  I do not believe this individual is on this list, or am I implying/thinking anyone on this list is "running a big business".
2.  I intentionally did not mention the company or individual by name.  I did not feel I was mistreated or taken advantage of in my purchase.  The negotiations were fine and the sale went quickly.  I do not want to get the person or company to get any unwanted attention from Disney or on these boards.


----------



## crvetter

DaveNan said:


> A couple of additional points I wanted to make..
> 1.  I do not believe this individual is on this list, or am I implying/thinking anyone on this list is "running a big business".
> 2.  I intentionally did not mention the company or individual by name.  I did not feel I was mistreated or taken advantage of in my purchase.  The negotiations were fine and the sale went quickly.  I do not want to get the person or company to get any unwanted attention from Disney or on these boards.


Agreed I wasn’t suggesting that at all. I was just suggesting a legitimate business practice that could be for why you saw what you saw. Essentially I think what they are doing is allowed with Disney.


----------



## TinyTGO

crvetter said:


> You can own a maximum of 1,000 points per resort and your aggregate across all resorts can not be greater than 8,000 points. That is directly in the multi-site POS and appears to be consistent across all resort POS. Unless there is some grandfathered people I suspect that there is likely a number of people at 8,000 points.





crvetter said:


> True that is possible. But I know if DVC finds out you are doing that they lock your points. The contract specifically states no one individual may own 1,000 per resort or 8,000 in aggregate.



This is not accurate. The point limit is 4000 points per resort, no more than 8000 in aggregate. (pg 55 MPOS)


----------



## TinyTGO

Can I be put on this list?

I have 4875 points


----------



## crvetter

TinyTGO said:


> This is not accurate. The point limit is 4000 points per resort, no more than 8000 in aggregate. (pg 55 MPOS)


Apologies it was a typo. I’ve corrected


----------



## Bellecruiser

TinyTGO said:


> Can I be put on this list?
> 
> I have 4875 points



Wow.  Yes...lead the group! Congratulations!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

TinyTGO said:


> Can I be put on this list?
> 
> I have 4875 points


Wow! Enjoy!


----------



## JimC

TinyTGO said:


> Can I be put on this list?
> 
> I have 4875 points



Congratulations and Welcome


----------



## jbh275

Does banking and borrowing count?  At least for 1 year!!!


----------



## pineapplepalms

We recently passed the 1000 point threshold with our latest resale contract, so I guess it's time to join the club. Currently at 1165!


----------



## JimC

pineapplepalms said:


> We recently passed the 1000 point threshold with our latest resale contract, so I guess it's time to join the club. Currently at 1165!



Congratulations and Welcome


----------



## TinyTGO

pineapplepalms said:


> We recently passed the 1000 point threshold with our latest resale contract, so I guess it's time to join the club. Currently at 1165!



Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bellecruiser

We just purchased 150 points at CCV, bringing us to 1,525 points.  Already booked those points for NYE at Wilderness Lodge.  How fun is that!


----------



## AnnaS

Bellecruiser said:


> We just purchased 150 points at CCV, bringing us to 1,525 points.  Already booked those points for NYE at Wilderness Lodge.  How fun is that!




Congratulations!!!


----------



## bobbiwoz

Bellecruiser said:


> We just purchased 150 points at CCV, bringing us to 1,525 points.  Already booked those points for NYE at Wilderness Lodge.  How fun is that!


We will miss you in WDW this year...maybe someday we can ring in the New Year together!


----------



## Bellecruiser

bobbiwoz said:


> We will miss you in WDW this year...maybe someday we can ring in the New Year together!


Well at least this year we will be on the Bermuda Member Cruise together! I know, I know .


----------



## JimC

Bellecruiser said:


> Well at least this year we will be on the Bermuda Member Cruise together! I know, I know .




  Maybe a little, but what the heck!


----------



## JimC

Bellecruiser said:


> We just purchased 150 points at CCV, bringing us to 1,525 points.  Already booked those points for NYE at Wilderness Lodge.  How fun is that!



Congratulations!


----------



## Marcellus Picard

Oh boy I thought 600 points was alot. How do you spend 5,000 points in a year? Oh to dream.


----------



## JoeA

I'm just curious...how many points do you think the...say, top five have?


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

So envious that people have these points AND can use them!

We have 515, but being in the UK, it's more than enough, we generally come out for a minimum of a week but prefer longer 2-3 week trips.  

We do manage to get through them all though!


----------



## The Jackal

How long till Webmaster Pete joins this club, I think less than 2 years.


----------



## JimC

Congratulations TCraig


----------



## Phatscott25

Bought 300 at RVA when it went on sale, brings me to 1,300.


----------



## JimC

Phatscott25 said:


> Bought 300 at RVA when it went on sale, brings me to 1,300.



Congratulations and enjoy the new resort


----------



## WebmasterPete

The Jackal said:


> How long till Webmaster Pete joins this club, I think less than 2 years.



First of all, thank you for starting this thread.  I was feeling so self-conscious about my 755 points in 6 weeks that I've avoided saying it publicly, but now I feel I can let my freak flag fly.

But, now that I see all these people with more than 1000 points, I'm starting to feel competitive.  My add-on-itis didn't need any help.


----------



## JimC

WebmasterPete said:


> First of all, thank you for starting this thread.  I was feeling so self-conscious about my 755 points in 6 weeks that I've avoided saying it publicly, but now I feel I can let my freak flag fly.
> 
> But, now that I see all these people with more than 1000 points, I'm starting to feel competitive.  My add-on-itis didn't need any help.



I’m guessing many updates to this thread are coming soon!


----------



## ELMC

WebmasterPete said:


> First of all, thank you for starting this thread.  I was feeling so self-conscious about my 755 points in 6 weeks that I've avoided saying it publicly, but now I feel I can let my freak flag fly.
> 
> But, now that I see all these people with more than 1000 points, I'm starting to feel competitive. * My add-on-itis didn't need any help.*


I disagree, I think it does need help as you are very clearly 245 points short of making the list.


----------



## The Jackal

WebmasterPete said:


> First of all, thank you for starting this thread.  I was feeling so self-conscious about my 755 points in 6 weeks that I've avoided saying it publicly, but now I feel I can let my freak flag fly.
> 
> But, now that I see all these people with more than 1000 points, I'm starting to feel competitive.  My add-on-itis didn't need any help.


Congratulations on the two BRV/VWL contracts. I know you had hinted at the size , but those were good size contracts. Don’t think we will ever join the 1000 point club. We are currently at 350 points and the wife wants a nice even 500.


----------



## AdmrlAwesome

Rats...I'm about 1000 points shy of making the list. Hopefully, I'll be slightly on my way Monday.


----------



## LSchrow

YAY!!!
We finally went over 1000 - just added 204 points at Riviera, bringing our total to 1060 points (and importantly, making our total a more rounded number - 856 points was driving me nuts!) 


eta: and a math exercise for anyone interested in the pricing: 200 points at Riviera is $37,600 ($188 x 200pts). With the current incentive of $4200 (through April 30) on 200pts, the total is $33,400. So the comes to *$167 per point* ($33,400 divided by 200pts). While I would have preferred adding more BWV, Riviera comes in at a price per point good enough to take notice (dues are somewhat higher, but it appears the legacy resorts will be getting closer).


----------



## bwvBound

LSchrow said:


> YAY!!!
> We finally went over 1000 - just added 204 points at Riviera, bringing our total to 1060 points (and importantly, making our total a more rounded number - 856 points was driving me nuts!)


I'm guessing another 40 points would make you feel even better:  1100 total?

I have a weird total and it drives me nuts, too! Congratulations.


----------



## Bellecruiser

I find this thread interesting.    When we got to 1000 points on June 29, 2010 (!) I remember there were around 52 people on the list.  Now there are 115.  I am sure some of the people on the list no longer hold the points, but are not on the DIS Boards anymore to update it.  So it is probably slightly outdated.  Still...there are double the number of people who hold a lot of points!  Plus “point inflation,” both in terms of the cost per point, MF per point, as well as the sheer number of points needed to do anything, makes DVC a MUCH more expensive proposition.  What do you think accounts for this?  A better economy?  Increased awareness of DVC?  More people on the DIS?  A shift in holiday spending from “second homes” to DVC?   Anyway, I find it interesting!


----------



## LSchrow

bwvBound said:


> I'm guessing another 40 points would make you feel even better:  1100 total?
> 
> I have a weird total and it drives me nuts, too! Congratulations.


why? do you think that would be b...….now, that's just MEAN!! 

we actually started with 240 BWV, and lasted a while before adding 60 BCV prebuild *just* to even it out. 
The odd number was from a 306pt resale - I never realized how strong my OCD tendencies were until buying that one!


----------



## bwvBound

LSchrow said:


> The odd number was from a 306pt resale - I never realized how strong my OCD tendencies were until buying that one!


And you might pass along that same weirdly unsettled feeling someday should you decide to release the 204 DRR.   , right?


----------



## TexasChick123

We hit 1160 points with the RIV add-on of 175 points. We’ll be going down to 1010 points once we sell our BWV contract in the fall. I don’t know if I should be excited to hit 1000 points or in therapy for my Disney addiction...


----------



## BWV Dreamin

TexasChick123 said:


> We hit 1160 points with the RIV add-on of 175 points. We’ll be going down to 1010 points once we sell our BWV contract in the fall. I don’t know if I should be excited to hit 1000 points or in therapy for my Disney addiction...


Ok, I now know who to go to to rent some BLT points!!! Congrats!


----------



## Theaberdeenkid

I think we need to keep this all in perspective.

Whether you have 75 points or 5000, we all are in an exclusive club.

With six billion people on this planet, only a very minuscule percent has the means to purchase even the most base contract. 

So stand up and cheer people about first world problems.

So bravo to us all for letting a mouse talk us out of so much money


----------



## dclpluto

Bellecruiser said:


> I find this thread interesting.    When we got to 1000 points on June 29, 2010 (!) I remember there were around 52 people on the list.  Now there are 115.  I am sure some of the people on the list no longer hold the points, but are not on the DIS Boards anymore to update it.  So it is probably slightly outdated.  Still...there are double the number of people who hold a lot of points!  Plus “point inflation,” both in terms of the cost per point, MF per point, as well as the sheer number of points needed to do anything, makes DVC a MUCH more expensive proposition.  What do you think accounts for this?  A better economy?  Increased awareness of DVC?  More people on the DIS?  A shift in holiday spending from “second homes” to DVC?   Anyway, I find it interesting!



First like you said the economy is really good. Harder to get in on the 7th month window. I imagine a lot of them rent out some points. Myself i only have 555 points.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

TexasChick123 said:


> We hit 1160 points with the RIV add-on of 175 points. We’ll be going down to 1010 points once we sell our BWV contract in the fall. I don’t know if I should be excited to hit 1000 points or in therapy for my Disney addiction...


I hope more people do as you are... I'm seriously considering a BCV or BWV contract now with how they've priced Riviera!


----------



## kdweber

We purchased our first resale contract just over a year ago -  1291 Points at VGF and then followed that with a 75 Point Direct purchase at CC - for a total of 1366 points.   It was more points that we needed (we normally go every 2-3 years), but the price per point was so good on a large contract that we went with it.   We are almost 50, a few years from retirement -  but our plan is to rent about 600 points per year to cover MF + AP -  and use the rest.  After we retire, will stop renting points -  and use it as a pseudo 2nd house to visit HH, VB, Aulani, as well as DW.   Since these expire in 2064/2068 - will give to our 2 daughters to guarantee they will always be able to afford a visit to Disney with Grandkids - as going to DW has been a big part of growing up.

What surprised me is after getting that many points - we ended up using it more often -  Within the 2 years of purchasing - we would have gone to Epcot/SS (celebrate a 21st birthday), spent Thanksgiving Week at VGC/DL,  Boardwalk for F&W,  and VGF for Marathon Week (just running 10K with my daughter).


----------



## monorailmom

It's funny, I've been reading this thread for years and never put myself in the "club"..we are at 1030 pts. currently.  When we first joined in 2008 we never ever  would have expected to be where we are at now.  The thing is, we still consider DVC to be one of the best purchases we have ever made. I just think everyone decides differently what's important and what they want to spend their money on.  We will probably never update our kitchen to granite countertops and the like, will continue to drive our cars until they die, won't be building a bigger deck, etc. but that is more than okay with us!  We've done the math on this many times, and where we live many people have vacation homes in the mountains or on the Cape, and we have likely spent roughly what they have.  Granted, we have to fly to our destination and aren't there as often, but Disney World is what makes us happy and is where we want to be.


----------



## hcortesis

Are there any large point owners who haven't bought resale?  And most likely won't buy resale?


----------



## TCRAIG

I have 1165 total - about 1/2 resale and rest direct...


----------



## hcortesis

TCRAIG said:


> I have 1165 total - about 1/2 resale and rest direct...



Thanks.  I just can't bring myself to add any resale points to my account.  Crazy I know!


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

hcortesis said:


> Thanks.  I just can't bring myself to add any resale points to my account.  Crazy I know!



  Why not?  

We also have a mix of both.


----------



## TexasChick123

The majority of our points are resale. We didn’t own any direct points until a few weeks ago.


----------



## hcortesis

KAT4DISNEY said:


> Why not?



I just have this crazy feeling that I'll be "looked at" differently.  I have this crazy fear that I'll be treated differently and maybe won't get some special favours that I sometimes need with banked pants, or borrowed points or who knows what.  I also have this crazy notion that my points will be somewhat tainted if I put some resale points in my account.  I really don't plan on using our points for anything other than DVC resorts so cruises or trading out is not an issue.  Also, when I pass the points on, I want a blue card to go with them.


----------



## KAT4DISNEY

hcortesis said:


> I just have this crazy feeling that I'll be "looked at" differently.  I have this crazy fear that I'll be treated differently and maybe won't get some special favours that I sometimes need with banked pants, or borrowed points or who knows what.  I also have this crazy notion that my points will be somewhat tainted if I put some resale points in my account.  I really don't plan on using our points for anything other than DVC resorts so cruises or trading out is not an issue.  Also, when I pass the points on, I want a blue card to go with them.



Then DVC marketing has done it's job!   

I have never had a single thing ever said to me about resale ownership.  But if I did it won't bother me and I'd probably laugh and tell them that the savings matter more.  I've gotten things taken care of that needed to be taken care of.  And if you have points split up that you can get some of the direct points to each of your heirs then what the remainder is won't matter.  With my mix I don't even think of where the points came from as I use them although in fact if I had to apply an emotion to any of them I'd have more love for my resale.  They get me the same rooms as the direct and cost me a bunch less - what's not to love?!  And we do have a couple of contracts that have restrictions although not the most recent restrictions but those would not make me shy away from resale.


----------



## hcortesis

We purchased 50 direct VGF points about a month ago at $245.  But 1 week later I cancelled and received my deposit back (although my C/C charged me $750. because in effect I bought and then sold U.S. dollars).  But I'm still reluctant to buy resale even with the $70 or $80 or even $90 savings per point.  Gotta get over this phobia.


----------



## ELMC

hcortesis said:


> We purchased 50 direct VGF points about a month ago at $245.  But 1 week later I cancelled and received my deposit back (although my C/C charged me $750. because in effect I bought and then sold U.S. dollars).  But I'm still reluctant to buy resale even with the $70 or $80 or even $90 savings per point.  Gotta get over this phobia.


I think that would be helpful.  I will say this, I have never owned a direct point and have had wonderful interactions with DVC CMs when I call.  And yes, they have many times gone out of their way to help me with point reconfiguration and a missed banking deadline here or there.  It might help to remember that while the DVC higher ups might frown at us lowly resale buyers, the front line CMs you are dealing with are regular folks with the same (or even greater) financial constraints as the rest of us.  They understand the value in saving money and I don't think they judge us for saving money by buying resale.

In the end, do what makes you happy and what you feel comfortable with.  But I oftentimes find that some of the worst decisions I make are those made out of fear.


----------



## The Jackal

The Jackal said:


> How long till Webmaster Pete joins this club, I think less than 2 years.


After watching the latest DVC show, I’m going to change my guess to less than 1 year, looks like he is still infected with Add-on-itis. This disease struck me earlier this year too.


----------



## kdweber

That is so funny -  I think Add-on-itis is a real disease...  Even so I bought a very large contract resale.   I am constantly out on the sites looking for the next "deal" and would plan to use the new points to rent to fully cover all MC and over time payback my investment (would take about 23-30 years) - assuming I hold until expiration - I have not done the detailed math on it yet.     I decided to wait: 
#1 -  See how easy it is for us to get other resorts at 7- months: If it is hard maybe get a resale at another favorite. but so far I have gotten what I wanted (GCV over Thanksgiving, Boardwalk for F&W).
#2 -  Wait to see if  the economy has a rough patch (hopefully not for a long time) and consider it.  Of course if the economy goes bad - renting points becomes more difficult - so doubt that may be a "smart" plan, but there is a theory more folks would rent vs buy (similar to the housing market).
#3 - If I bought now, my wife (who introduced me to DW) - would probably divorce me


----------



## jeepwreck

I don’t want to go off topic here

But I just heard about this tread on toady DVC show I we are on the edge of buying into DVC just waiting for my wife to go back off of maternity leave.

I was just thinking if you have this many point and are you annual fee like. When we buy in for us right now we are looking at around 250 point mark for that amount I know what the annual fee will be for those who have lets say 2000 point and your at AKL that is 6.7 per point so your annual fee is over $13,000 is that correct. Unless you are renting some out to cove that cost that seems like a lot to be paying for fee. I just know the more points you have the more you pay in fee.


----------



## TexasChick123

jeepwreck said:


> I don’t want to go off topic here
> 
> But I just heard about this tread on toady DVC show I we are on the edge of buying into DVC just waiting for my wife to go back off of maternity leave.
> 
> I was just thinking if you have this many point and are you annual fee like. When we buy in for us right now we are looking at around 250 point mark for that amount I know what the annual fee will be for those who have lets say 2000 point and your at AKL that is 6.7 per point so your annual fee is over $13,000 is that correct. Unless you are renting some out to cove that cost that seems like a lot to be paying for fee. I just know the more points you have the more you pay in fee.



We use what we want and rent out the rest. It works for us.


----------



## kdweber

jeepwreck said:


> I don’t want to go off topic here
> 
> But I just heard about this tread on toady DVC show I we are on the edge of buying into DVC just waiting for my wife to go back off of maternity leave.
> 
> I was just thinking if you have this many point and are you annual fee like. When we buy in for us right now we are looking at around 250 point mark for that amount I know what the annual fee will be for those who have lets say 2000 point and your at AKL that is 6.7 per point so your annual fee is over $13,000 is that correct. Unless you are renting some out to cove that cost that seems like a lot to be paying for fee. I just know the more points you have the more you pay in fee.




It is a valid point as it is a lot of money for MF per year, after reading many posts as to why people buy - everyone has a different story for purchasing and how they plan to use and for the most part no one is wrong - it works for them and that is great it may not work for everyone - that is why DVC is powerful. 

For us, we had been talking about a 2nd house,  but then I started to do some math on it -  and it would cost us at least 3-4 times what it cost to buy 1300 DVC Points  to get a house my wife would like.  Maintenance + Monthly Utilities on the 2nd house in Texas (high property taxes) - would be close to 20K per year (assuming no mortgage).   I can get between 6-10 weeks in a single bedroom a year with DVC depending upon many factors (We love going to HH and the Beach - so looking forward to trying both DVC resorts)  - for 8K in maintenance fees.  And I will still have plenty to leverage AirBnB to visit other places that we want to stay or visit our kids. It will increase our flexibility in retirement  and take maintaining a 2nd house headache away from us.  We are 50 (purchased DVC at 48), we are 5-7 years away from retirement and 4 years from having both kids out of college, until then most years we will rent half the point  to pay for the MF.    I bet if you ask everyone on this list, each person will have a reason on why 1000+ works for them. But to be honest in my 20's or 30's this many points would have been too much - and not sure we could have afforded to do this.  But thanks to some planning, saving, and 2 very good jobs, we are financially secure enough to pay cash to buy the points, and pay MF without it impacting us, but happy to rent when we want.  I won't add points until after we retire and see how it all works out for us -  but if we enjoy this freedom I could see us getting up to 2000-3000 points - especially as my extended family retires and may want to join us more so we might need 2/3 BR (We have 6 brothers and a sister - who live up north - so I have a feeling they will love to come to Florida in the winter).  

Probably more information than is needed, but just wanted to provide my thoughts as to why large points could work for some in particular cases and the flexibility for DVC to be flexible to work for each as everyone will be different.


----------



## TexasChick123

kdweber said:


> It is a valid point as it is a lot of money for MF per year, after reading many posts as to why people buy - everyone has a different story for purchasing and how they plan to use and for the most part no one is wrong - it works for them and that is great it may not work for everyone - that is why DVC is powerful.
> 
> For us, we had been talking about a 2nd house,  but then I started to do some math on it -  and it would cost us at least 3-4 times what it cost to buy 1300 DVC Points  to get a house my wife would like.  Maintenance + Monthly Utilities on the 2nd house in Texas (high property taxes) - would be close to 20K per year (assuming no mortgage).   I can get between 6-10 weeks in a single bedroom a year with DVC depending upon many factors (We love going to HH and the Beach - so looking forward to trying both DVC resorts)  - for 8K in maintenance fees.  And I will still have plenty to leverage AirBnB to visit other places that we want to stay or visit our kids. It will increase our flexibility in retirement  and take maintaining a 2nd house headache away from us.  We are 50 (purchased DVC at 48), we are 5-7 years away from retirement and 4 years from having both kids out of college, until then most years we will rent half the point  to pay for the MF.    I bet if you ask everyone on this list, each person will have a reason on why 1000+ works for them. But to be honest in my 20's or 30's this many points would have been too much - and not sure we could have afforded to do this.  But thanks to some planning, saving, and 2 very good jobs, we are financially secure enough to pay cash to buy the points, and pay MF without it impacting us, but happy to rent when we want.  I won't add points until after we retire and see how it all works out for us -  but if we enjoy this freedom I could see us getting up to 2000-3000 points - especially as my extended family retires and may want to join us more so we might need 2/3 BR (We have 6 brothers and a sister - who live up north - so I have a feeling they will love to come to Florida in the winter).
> 
> Probably more information than is needed, but just wanted to provide my thoughts as to why large points could work for some in particular cases and the flexibility for DVC to be flexible to work for each as everyone will be different.



What do you mean property taxes are high in Texas?!? 

Seriously though. They are painful.  It’s their pound of flesh since we don’t have state or local income taxes.


----------



## BWV Dreamin

TexasChick123 said:


> What do you mean property taxes are high in Texas?!?
> 
> Seriously though. They are painful.  It’s their pound of flesh since we don’t have state or local income taxes.


Yes, just like Pennsylvania’s school tax.....


----------



## Bellecruiser

LSchrow said:


> YAY!!!
> We finally went over 1000 - just added 204 points at Riviera, bringing our total to 1060 points (and importantly, making our total a more rounded number - 856 points was driving me nuts!)
> .



Welcome!


----------



## Bellecruiser

TexasChick123 said:


> We hit 1160 points with the RIV add-on of 175 points. We’ll be going down to 1010 points once we sell our BWV contract in the fall. I don’t know if I should be excited to hit 1000 points or in therapy for my Disney addiction...



Welcome!!!


----------



## chicagoshannon

TexasChick123 said:


> What do you mean property taxes are high in Texas?!?
> 
> Seriously though. They are painful.  It’s their pound of flesh since we don’t have state or local income taxes.


In IL we have state, local, and one of the highest property taxes in the country.  I was just commenting to Dh wondering how people can afford the maintenance fees on 1000+ points and decided that most must not pay much property tax.  If our property tax was lower we could definitely afford it!

Maybe some day.


----------



## brianthompson1

SSR 610 + BRV 170 + AKV 110 + PVB 150
Total = 1040


----------



## Bellecruiser

brianthompson1 said:


> SSR 610 + BRV 170 + AKV 110 + PVB 150
> Total = 1040



Welcome, and congratulations!


----------



## DougEMG

kdweber said:


> It is a valid point as it is a lot of money for MF per year, after reading many posts as to why people buy - everyone has a different story for purchasing and how they plan to use and for the most part no one is wrong - it works for them and that is great it may not work for everyone - that is why DVC is powerful.
> 
> For us, we had been talking about a 2nd house,  but then I started to do some math on it -  and it would cost us at least 3-4 times what it cost to buy 1300 DVC Points  to get a house my wife would like.  Maintenance + Monthly Utilities on the 2nd house in Texas (high property taxes) - would be close to 20K per year (assuming no mortgage).   I can get between 6-10 weeks in a single bedroom a year with DVC depending upon many factors (We love going to HH and the Beach - so looking forward to trying both DVC resorts)  - for 8K in maintenance fees.  And I will still have plenty to leverage AirBnB to visit other places that we want to stay or visit our kids. It will increase our flexibility in retirement  and take maintaining a 2nd house headache away from us.  We are 50 (purchased DVC at 48), we are 5-7 years away from retirement and 4 years from having both kids out of college, until then most years we will rent half the point  to pay for the MF.    I bet if you ask everyone on this list, each person will have a reason on why 1000+ works for them. But to be honest in my 20's or 30's this many points would have been too much - and not sure we could have afforded to do this.  But thanks to some planning, saving, and 2 very good jobs, we are financially secure enough to pay cash to buy the points, and pay MF without it impacting us, but happy to rent when we want.  I won't add points until after we retire and see how it all works out for us -  but if we enjoy this freedom I could see us getting up to 2000-3000 points - especially as my extended family retires and may want to join us more so we might need 2/3 BR (We have 6 brothers and a sister - who live up north - so I have a feeling they will love to come to Florida in the winter).
> 
> Probably more information than is needed, but just wanted to provide my thoughts as to why large points could work for some in particular cases and the flexibility for DVC to be flexible to work for each as everyone will be different.



Similar situation here.  We had bought our points to use DVC as a vacation home once we retired.  It seemed like an easier way to deal with the maintenance, etc, especially since we don't live in the US.  Funny thing was that I was only retired for a couple of months when I got offered another job which I really enjoy, so who knows when I will retire again.  So right now we are doing shorter trips, 3-4 weeks a year only and renting out the extra points.


----------



## Dracula

New 1K member here - our current total is 1538 points, split between AUL, SSR and BLT. Please add me to the list


----------



## JimC

Dracula said:


> New 1K member here - our current total is 1538 points, split between AUL, SSR and BLT. Please add me to the list



Congratulations   Have been on extended Route 66 drive holiday. Will update list next week.

6/2 Updated now!


----------



## brianthompson1

New 1K member here too... made it to 1040 points split between SSR, BRV, AKV and PVB. Please add me to the list.


----------



## JimC

brianthompson1 said:


> New 1K member here too... made it to 1040 points split between SSR, BRV, AKV and PVB. Please add me to the list.



Welcome and congratulations  

Although I must confess 1040 has never been a favorite number for me. Maybe its the reminder of tax season


----------



## JimC

LSchrow said:


> YAY!!!
> We finally went over 1000 - just added 204 points at Riviera, bringing our total to 1060 points (and importantly, making our total a more rounded number - 856 points was driving me nuts!)



Welcome and Congratulations


----------



## JimC

TexasChick123 said:


> We hit 1160 points with the RIV add-on of 175 points. We’ll be going down to 1010 points once we sell our BWV contract in the fall. I don’t know if I should be excited to hit 1000 points or in therapy for my Disney addiction...



Welcome and Congratulations


----------



## JimC

kdweber said:


> We purchased our first resale contract just over a year ago -  1291 Points at VGF and then followed that with a 75 Point Direct purchase at CC - for a total of 1366 points.



Welcome and Congratulations


----------



## JimC

monorailmom said:


> It's funny, I've been reading this thread for years and never put myself in the "club"..we are at 1030 pts. currently.  When we first joined in 2008 we never ever  would have expected to be where we are at now.



Welcome and Congratulations


----------



## cruiseletters

We just bought an additional 120 points at old key west, that brings our total to 2300


----------



## Bellecruiser

So happy for you!


----------



## CaliAdventurer

We just added 240 at VGC which takes us to 1340.  VGC was a big hole for us we are working to fill!


----------



## CaliAdventurer

Curious, how many of us never rent a point?  I started out saying we would instead we are borrowed out!  To be fair, we gave away 900 points last year to friends and family and about 200 this year but I am telling myself, that's it.  Time to get stingy for a while.  We had to rent for our January trip!!!  Truly never enough points.  : D


----------



## hcortesis

Never rented.  Don't think we ever will.  Family will always take them if we can't go.


----------



## Bellecruiser

Never rented either.  We use every point every year!


----------



## Walker TR

Sold a SSR contract and purchased a Poly contract.  Our new point total is  now 1058!


----------



## JimC

cruiseletters said:


> We just bought an additional 120 points at old key west, that brings our total to 2300



Congratulations


----------



## AnnaS

Congratulations to all who have added on, and on and on


----------



## BlazerFan

We own at VGC and Aulani and have a total of 2,260 points and have never rented out.  I was also curious about how many others did not rent out who had higher amounts of points.  We bought the points for our use.  We often take extended family and friends with us and participate in runDisney events.  Now that DL doesn't have events our points may be used at Aulani more often.  2,040 of the points belong to my husband and I only and there are 2-110 point contracts that are in our name and with our adult daughter and the other with our son and his wife so they could get member benefits.


----------



## JimC

CaliAdventurer said:


> We just added 240 at VGC which takes us to 1340.  VGC was a big hole for us we are working to fill!



Congratulations on another add-on


----------



## JimC

Walker TR said:


> Sold a SSR contract and purchased a Poly contract.  Our new point total is  now 1058!



Congratulations


----------



## JimC

BlazerFan said:


> We own at VGC and Aulani and have a total of 2,260 points and have never rented out.  I was also curious about how many others did not rent out who had higher amounts of points.  We bought the points for our use.  We often take extended family and friends with us and participate in runDisney events.  Now that DL doesn't have events our points may be used at Aulani more often.  2,040 of the points belong to my husband and I only and there are 2-110 point contracts that are in our name and with our adult daughter and the other with our son and his wife so they could get member benefits.



Welcome and congratulations


----------



## cruiseletters

we have never rented our points, we often take friends and family with us. We use all our points every year .


----------



## TonyaG83

My goal is 100 points every 2 years. Ideally want to become a snow bird at WDW for 3 months a year. Currently at 300, so only 14 years to go to join the 1000 club


----------



## Bellecruiser

That is a plan and it is do-able!  Keep going and remember that things change.


----------



## ;-)

I just stumbled upon this thread...holy maintenance fees!!  forgive me if I’m wrong but wouldn’t it be more productive to  invest in a property instead?!


----------



## JimC

;-) said:


> I just stumbled upon this thread...holy maintenance fees!!  forgive me if I’m wrong but wouldn’t it be more productive to  invest in a property instead?!



That depends on what your objectives are.


----------



## TonyaG83

;-) said:


> I just stumbled upon this thread...holy maintenance fees!!  forgive me if I’m wrong but wouldn’t it be more productive to  invest in a property instead?!



It’s harder to do as a single millennial unfortunately. I wouldn’t buy anywhere without resort like amenities, and good security (especially as a female). Places like that in the Orlando area have MF of $600+/month anyways, and I’m still responsible to furnish it, upkeep it and insure it. I only plan on using it 3 months a year and I don’t have the time or inclination to become a vacation rental landlord.

I’d rather just pay for my points, pay my maintenance fees yearly, and have all the rest be Disney’s problem.


----------



## Bellecruiser

Hi Jim,

We just sold one of our Saratoga Springs Contracts.  We now have 1275 points.


----------



## DVCjj

cruiseletters said:


> We just bought an additional 120 points at old key west, that brings our total to 2300


Wow.  That's so cool.  Not necessarily in January but cool nonetheless.


----------



## Bellecruiser

hcortesis said:


> Never rented.  Don't think we ever will.  Family will always take them if we can't go.



hi there,

I know I previously said we used every point, but we have just rented our points for  GF and BLT.  We used David’s and so far it has been easy. We shall see,


----------



## JimC

Bellecruiser said:


> Hi Jim,
> 
> We just sold one of our Saratoga Springs Contracts.  We now have 1275 points.



Got it.  Thank you, Meg.


----------



## Dracula

Happy to say I joined the 3K club - now holding 3028 points at AUL, SSR and BLT


----------



## Phatscott25

I forgot to update some of my recent add-ons. My new total is 1,560.


----------



## corpcomp

Is there any Disney rule regarding limits on how many points you can own?


----------



## Dracula

corpcomp said:


> Is there any Disney rule regarding limits on how many points you can own?


My understanding is that no more than 4000 points at a given resort, and no more than 8000 points total.


----------



## corpcomp

Wow, assuming an average of about 175 points per week in a 1 BR in BWV or BCV, with 8000 points you could stay there for about 46 weeks out of the year (realizing there are time limits on any stay). However I don't think I could stand the food that long. haha  Up here at Stew Leonards (a famous dairy store) they sell Mickey Bars 6 for $7 versus about $6 for one in the parks.


----------



## Dracula

One could stay year-round, but think of the annual dues on 8000 points. One could probably rent / buy a 3-bedroom house next door in Celebration for this kind of money.


----------



## espov

BWV Dreamin said:


> Yes, just like Pennsylvania’s school tax.....





chicagoshannon said:


> In IL we have state, local, and one of the highest property taxes in the country.  I was just commenting to Dh wondering how people can afford the maintenance fees on 1000+ points and decided that most must not pay much property tax.  If our property tax was lower we could definitely afford it!
> 
> Maybe some day.




Just found this thread- very impressed with all the 1000 plus. I agree if my property taxes weren't $12,000 plus i could afford so much more. lol I could add on about 100 points per year cash. Oh well, welcome to Bergen County NJ lol


----------



## JimC

Dracula said:


> Happy to say I joined the 3K club - now holding 3028 points at AUL, SSR and BLT



Enjoy those points. You are updated.


----------



## JimC

Phatscott25 said:


> I forgot to update some of my recent add-ons. My new total is 1,560.



Got it


----------



## bwvBound

So ... given the various restrictions added over the years ... should this list be pared to only include "direct" or fully grand-fathered points (pre-restrictions)?


----------



## ELMC

Dracula said:


> One could stay year-round, but think of the annual dues on 8000 points. One could probably rent / buy a 3-bedroom house next door in Celebration for this kind of money.


I don't think the dues are the concern here.  The million dollars it would take to purchase that many points is the bigger obstacle I would think.


----------



## wrigleyville

Finally made it! Please add me to the board with 1,090 points.


----------



## wrigleyville

bwvBound said:


> So ... given the various restrictions added over the years ... should this list be pared to only include "direct" or fully grand-fathered points (pre-restrictions)?


I don't think folks should be restricted from joining the list, but I do think it would be interesting to see how the Direct vs. Resale points numbers break down for people. I am 770 direct purchase/320 resale.


----------



## JimC

wrigleyville said:


> Finally made it! Please add me to the board with 1,090 points.



 Congratulations and Welcome


----------



## Dracula

wrigleyville said:


> Finally made it! Please add me to the board with 1,090 points.


Congratulations! The first thousand is the most difficult, the next ones come easy


----------



## corpcomp

espov said:


> Just found this thread- very impressed with all the 1000 plus. I agree if my property taxes weren't $12,000 plus i could afford so much more. lol I could add on about 100 points per year cash. Oh well, welcome to Bergen County NJ lol



Agree, my taxes for a 2200 sq foot house run about $16,000 and then I'm also killed with a high state tax and a depressed housing market in CT.  Trying desperately to buy a home in Orlando but am getting outbid on every home.  Crazy market.


----------



## espov

corpcomp said:


> Agree, my taxes for a 2200 sq foot house run about $16,000 and then I'm also killed with a high state tax and a depressed housing market in CT.  Trying desperately to buy a home in Orlando but am getting outbid on every home.  Crazy market.


 
I know my best friend moved to Orlando and when she told my her taxes were about $2,000; I asked a month lol??? I'm still young I'll be in NJ for a while lol


----------



## AnnaS

wrigleyville said:


> Finally made it! Please add me to the board with 1,090 points.



Congratulations!!!


----------



## WebmasterPete

I completely forgot to add my name here!  1220!!


----------



## wrigleyville

WebmasterPete said:


> I completely forgot to add my name here!  1220!!


1220 is a lot of points for one year...you may be set to take the #1 spot in a few more years!


----------



## WebmasterPete

wrigleyville said:


> 1220 is a lot of points for one year...you may be set to take the #1 spot in a few more years!



Actually, that took about 4 months LOL, but I'm good for a while!!


----------



## AnnaS

WebmasterPete said:


> I completely forgot to add my name here!  1220!!



You, of all people  - how can you forget!!!!!

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## JimC

WebmasterPete said:


> I completely forgot to add my name here!  1220!!



Got it! Congratulations


----------



## Furch

Finally made the club!!! Currently own 1040! Please add me!


----------



## npatellye

corpcomp said:


> Agree, my taxes for a 2200 sq foot house run about $16,000 and then I'm also killed with a high state tax and a depressed housing market in CT.  Trying desperately to buy a home in Orlando but am getting outbid on every home.  Crazy market.


Right there with you on the CT taxes...plus childcare expenses for us still. Some day, we will move away to where property taxes are much less than $20k a year on a 2600 sq ft home. Some day...


----------



## JimC

Furch said:


> Finally made the club!!! Currently own 1040! Please add me!



Got it. Congratualations and welcome


----------



## TexasChick123

@JimC I went down to 1,010. I sold off a 150 point BWV contract.


----------



## JimC

TexasChick123 said:


> @JimC I went down to 1,010. I sold off a 150 point BWV contract.



Got it. Thank you.


----------



## TraderSamWDW

espov said:


> Just found this thread- very impressed with all the 1000 plus. I agree if my property taxes weren't $12,000 plus i could afford so much more. lol I could add on about 100 points per year cash. Oh well, welcome to Bergen County NJ lol


Exactly why I left Bergen County NJ!  I know the pain!


----------



## monorailmom

Well a little good news for us today, we passed ROFR!  Added on more points at Animal Kingdom, new total for us is now 1190!!


----------



## Dracula

monorailmom said:


> Well a little good news for us today, we passed ROFR!  Added on more points at Animal Kingdom, new total for us is now 1190!!


Congratulations!!!


----------



## corpcomp

Considering the 150,000 + points represented here, do you think Disney is going to give a break on maintenance fees considering the shutdown?
And I saw they were extending the contracts for people ending in March April (unless I read that wrong).  Its anyone's guess if they will extend the rest of us.


----------



## Dracula

corpcomp said:


> Considering the 150,000 + points represented here, do you think Disney is going to give a break on maintenance fees considering the shutdown?
> And I saw they were extending the contracts for people ending in March April (unless I read that wrong).  Its anyone's guess if they will extend the rest of us.


They are not extending contracts, just extending 2018/2019 points expiration dates.
There may be a reduction in the maintenance fees - but the DVC resorts still need upkeep: taxes and insurance need to be paid, the gardens need to be tended, there needs to be security, and the A/C needs to work in the rooms. I think we are lucky if we get back $0.25 per point.


----------



## corpcomp

Thanks for the clarity on the points. Re fees, I know there has to be some upkeep but I was thinking that the majority of housekeeping staff must have been furloughed which I thought was a significant portion. 

I reserved a week in November but at this point, with my DW working in a NY hospital as a NICU nurse and slowly being rotated to other areas where the nursing staff is short because they were catching the virus,  not sure we will come for the rest of 2020 and she already said no way on a Winter visit with both the Flu and Corona issue potentially hitting at the same time.


----------



## NoTime42

I don’t think Disney furloughed anyone until last week.


----------



## gharter

I can't imagine being able to use 1000 points in a year, unless you lived within driving distance.
Or vacation with a large family.
I'm don't envy them paying the yearly dues.  Its bad enough for our 2 contracts.


----------



## AnnaS

monorailmom said:


> Well a little good news for us today, we passed ROFR!  Added on more points at Animal Kingdom, new total for us is now 1190!!



Congratulations!!


----------



## JimC

monorailmom said:


> Well a little good news for us today, we passed ROFR!  Added on more points at Animal Kingdom, new total for us is now 1190!!



Congratulations


----------



## Bellecruiser

corpcomp said:


> I reserved a week in November but at this point, with my DW working in a NY hospital as a NICU nurse and slowly being rotated to other areas where the nursing staff is short because they were catching the virus,  not sure we will come for the rest of 2020 and she already said no way on a Winter visit with both the Flu and Corona issue potentially hitting at the same time.



please thank your DW for all her hard work for us.  My daughter lives in NYC and she has said how fabulous the medical community has been.  She is one of those clapping hard at 7 pm. For her!!!


----------



## Paul Stupin

I know there hasn’t been a post here in a little while, but my wife and I just joined the 1000 point club! We live on the west coast, love Aulani, and fell in love with the one bedroom villas. Added to the Copper Creek points we already had, that just got us to 1035.
When we first bought DVC, the concept of that many points was almost inconceivable. We’re definitely not long time owners, either. But all those tempting resale contracts sure add up quickly....


----------



## Bellecruiser

Paul Stupin said:


> I know there hasn’t been a post here in a little while, but my wife and I just joined the 1000 point club! We live on the west coast, love Aulani, and fell in love with the one bedroom villas. Added to the Copper Creek points we already had, that just got us to 1035.
> When we first bought DVC, the concept of that many points was almost inconceivable. We’re definitely not long time owners, either. But all those tempting resale contracts sure add up quickly....


One bedrooms are the best!  King bed, and when I wake up at 3 am I can go in the other room and not bother my husband!  I totally get it.  

Congratulations, and enjoy your points!


----------



## JimC

Paul Stupin said:


> I know there hasn’t been a post here in a little while, but my wife and I just joined the 1000 point club! We live on the west coast, love Aulani, and fell in love with the one bedroom villas. Added to the Copper Creek points we already had, that just got us to 1035.
> When we first bought DVC, the concept of that many points was almost inconceivable. We’re definitely not long time owners, either. But all those tempting resale contracts sure add up quickly....



Congratulations and Welcome


----------



## Dracula

Paul Stupin said:


> I know there hasn’t been a post here in a little while, but my wife and I just joined the 1000 point club! We live on the west coast, love Aulani, and fell in love with the one bedroom villas. Added to the Copper Creek points we already had, that just got us to 1035.
> When we first bought DVC, the concept of that many points was almost inconceivable. We’re definitely not long time owners, either. But all those tempting resale contracts sure add up quickly....


Congratulations, enjoy the points, and please let us know once you reach 2k!


----------



## TL-CP96

Just closed yesterday on another contract to get us to a total of 1,145 points!  Glad to be part of the group and looking forward to actually using the points.  First and only DVC stay was just at BLT 2-br theme park view for the reopenings.  Loved it!


----------



## Bellecruiser

So happy for you!  We love BLT, and can imagine what a wonderful trip it must have been even without the fireworks!


----------



## Dracula

TL-CP96 said:


> Just closed yesterday on another contract to get us to a total of 1,145 points!  Glad to be part of the group and looking forward to actually using the points.  First and only DVC stay was just at BLT 2-br theme park view for the reopenings.  Loved it!


Now it's a good time to buy - welcome to the club!


----------



## AnnaS

Paul Stupin said:


> I know there hasn’t been a post here in a little while, but my wife and I just joined the 1000 point club! We live on the west coast, love Aulani, and fell in love with the one bedroom villas. Added to the Copper Creek points we already had, that just got us to 1035.
> When we first bought DVC, the concept of that many points was almost inconceivable. We’re definitely not long time owners, either. But all those tempting resale contracts sure add up quickly....



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## AnnaS

TL-CP96 said:


> Just closed yesterday on another contract to get us to a total of 1,145 points!  Glad to be part of the group and looking forward to actually using the points.  First and only DVC stay was just at BLT 2-br theme park view for the reopenings.  Loved it!



Nice! Congratulations!


----------



## bobbiwoz

TL-CP96 said:


> Just closed yesterday on another contract to get us to a total of 1,145 points!  Glad to be part of the group and looking forward to actually using the points.  First and only DVC stay was just at BLT 2-br theme park view for the reopenings.  Loved it!


Enjoy those points!


----------



## JimC

TL-CP96 said:


> Just closed yesterday on another contract to get us to a total of 1,145 points!  Glad to be part of the group and looking forward to actually using the points.  First and only DVC stay was just at BLT 2-br theme park view for the reopenings.  Loved it!



Congratulations and welcome home


----------



## macman123

I have had offers accepted on more contracts.

I now have:

155 x BLT (Direct July)
200 x BLT (Resale April)
200 x BLT (Resale May)
175 x SSR (Resale August)
150 x SSR (Resale August)
120 x SSR (Resale August)

So I have gone from 0 to 1000 in a few months!


----------



## hcortesis

macman123 said:


> So I have gone from 0 to 1000 in a few months!



That's how to do it!


----------



## macman123

hcortesis said:


> That's how to do it!



If you are going to do it, might as well do it properly.


----------



## bobbiwoz

macman123 said:


> I have had offers accepted on more contracts.
> 
> I now have:
> 
> 155 x BLT (Direct July)
> 200 x BLT (Resale April)
> 200 x BLT (Resale May)
> 175 x SSR (Resale August)
> 150 x SSR (Resale August)
> 120 x SSR (Resale August)
> 
> So I have gone from 0 to 1000 in a few months!


Good for you!  Enjoy your Membership!


----------



## macman123

bobbiwoz said:


> Good for you!  Enjoy your Membership!



Thanks


----------



## JimC

macman123 said:


> I have had offers accepted on more contracts.
> 
> I now have:
> 
> 155 x BLT (Direct July)
> 200 x BLT (Resale April)
> 200 x BLT (Resale May)
> 175 x SSR (Resale August)
> 150 x SSR (Resale August)
> 120 x SSR (Resale August)
> 
> So I have gone from 0 to 1000 in a few months!



Congratulations and Welcome Home


----------



## orlando79

We have had the better part of 1,000 points for nearly 20 years. Got them originally to bring our large family down to WDW and stay in some style. And because my wife refused to camp any longer. I thought, what could we possibly do with all of these points?! Well, the kids have all grown up, but we two use them all and borrow some nearly every year. We are not affluent, but consider it one of our better purchases. (Most via resale -- a lot cheaper back in 2000.)


----------



## Bellecruiser

macman123 said:


> I have had offers accepted on more contracts.
> 
> I now have:
> 
> 155 x BLT (Direct July)
> 200 x BLT (Resale April)
> 200 x BLT (Resale May)
> 175 x SSR (Resale August)
> 150 x SSR (Resale August)
> 120 x SSR (Resale August)
> 
> So I have gone from 0 to 1000 in a few months!


So happy for you.  We have enjoyed every point, and used every point every year!


----------



## jkips

Does anyone know, is there a limit to how many points Disney will allow a single account to own?


----------



## dclpluto

jkips said:


> Does anyone know, is there a limit to how many points Disney will allow a single account to own?



yes there is a limit but I forget how much. Someone will be on later to tell you the amounts.


----------



## jkips

dclpluto said:


> yes there is a limit but I forget how much. Someone will be on later to tell you the amounts.


Thanks.   I’ve tried searching the boards for it but haven’t been able to come up with a search term/criteria that gets me there.


----------



## i<3riviera

͏


----------



## The Jackal

i<3riviera said:


> 4k per resort, 8k total
> 
> pg. 24 of the RVA public offering statement (but is in all the other POSs as well) ...
> View attachment 522132
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/public-offering-statements.3808037/


There are some people who have 8,000 points and it looks like you can have more with prior written approval. Wonder if anyone has ever gotten that. If I had 8,000 points I would live there for 6 months.


----------



## we"reofftoneverland

macman123 said:


> I have had offers accepted on more contracts.
> 
> I now have:
> 
> 155 x BLT (Direct July)
> 200 x BLT (Resale April)
> 200 x BLT (Resale May)
> 175 x SSR (Resale August)
> 150 x SSR (Resale August)
> 120 x SSR (Resale August)
> 
> So I have gone from 0 to 1000 in a few months!


Take about awesome!


----------



## Lorana

It’s a little shocking to me to say we’ve joined the club. We started with 295 points and said that’s it except “maybe add on at AKL at some point.”

1221 points now!  We own at BRV, CCV, AKL, RIV and SSR. We have a 70-point CCV in ROFR right now, day 43; once done we’ll be at 1291 [EDIT: it just passed ROFR today, so I’m at 1291!].  It’ll allow us to enjoy many Disney trips but also take friends and family, which is important to us. 

That January dues bill is going to hurt, lol. It’ll be our Christmas, Birthday, and Anniversary gift to each other from now on, lol.


----------



## JimC

Lorana said:


> It’s a little shocking to me to say we’ve joined the club. We started with 295 points and said that’s it except “maybe add on at AKL at some point.”
> 
> 1221 points now!  We own at BRV, CCV, AKL, RIV and SSR. We have a 70-point CCV in ROFR right now, day 43; once done we’ll be at 1291 [EDIT: it just passed ROFR today, so I’m at 1291!].  It’ll allow us to enjoy many Disney trips but also take friends and family, which is important to us.
> 
> That January dues bill is going to hurt, lol. It’ll be our Christmas, Birthday, and Anniversary gift to each other from now on, lol.



Congratulations and welcome


----------



## dclpluto

Lorana said:


> It’s a little shocking to me to say we’ve joined the club. We started with 295 points and said that’s it except “maybe add on at AKL at some point.”
> 
> 1221 points now!  We own at BRV, CCV, AKL, RIV and SSR. We have a 70-point CCV in ROFR right now, day 43; once done we’ll be at 1291 [EDIT: it just passed ROFR today, so I’m at 1291!].  It’ll allow us to enjoy many Disney trips but also take friends and family, which is important to us.
> 
> That January dues bill is going to hurt, lol. It’ll be our Christmas, Birthday, and Anniversary gift to each other from now on, lol.



congrats. I don’t have nearly the amount you do but what I do is have the dues taking out monthly. It’s a lot easier for me that way.


----------



## Lorana

dclpluto said:


> congrats. I don’t have nearly the amount you do but what I do is have the dues taking out monthly. It’s a lot easier for me that way.


It does make it easier!  What I do is have my estimates of next year's dues divided by 26 (I get paid every other week), then taken out of every pay day and put aside in a savings account.  That way I earn a little bit of interest, and don't feel the pain of suddenly having to come up with annual dues at the end.  But I admittedly have EVERY annual bill divvied up and squirreled away this way.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

The Jackal said:


> There are some people who have 8,000 points and it looks like you can have more with prior written approval. Wonder if anyone has ever gotten that. If I had 8,000 points I would live there for 6 months.


If I had enough money to buy 8,000 points, I would buy a house in Golden Oaks and live there year round.


----------



## JimC

I believe homes at Golden Oak run  $2.5 million and up


----------



## Maistre Gracey

JimC said:


> I believe homes at Golden Oak run  $2.5 million and up


Could be, as I've never seriously shopped for one. I did think they started around a $1M, but that could be a very outdated number. 
Even so, 8000 points at (how much is direct DVC?) $185/pt ?? Is about $1.5M 
Not bad for a down payment.


----------



## Walker TR

JimC said:


> *DVC 1000 Point Club*
> 
> 1     agie65     :     5,620
> 2     TinyTGO     :     4,875
> 3     King Leonidas     :     4,500
> 4     bongo59     :     3,250
> 5     MickeyFan612     :     3,226
> 6     akalucky1     :     3,150
> 7     greenban     :     3,029
> 8     Dracula     :     3,028
> 9     tmc2469     :     3,000
> 10     DougEMG     :     2,590
> 11     akalucky     :     2,500
> 12     OhioDVC     :     2,475
> 13     cruiseletters     :     2,300
> 14     BlazerFan     :     2,260
> 15     deebits     :     2,250
> 16     DVC Dude     :     2,250
> 17     tomandrobin     :     2,235
> 18     2disneydads     :     2,200
> 19     nuthut     :     2,150
> 20     Disneydonnam     :     2,050
> 21     Debbie H     :     2,000
> 22     katzha     :     2,000
> 23     DVCconvert     :     1,947
> 24     joeyandangiesmom     :     1,900
> 25     tworgs     :     1,820
> 26     BEIRMUGG     :     1,750
> 27     GEB@okw     :     1,750
> 28     jnweinmann     :     1,705
> 29     ColinA     :     1,700
> 30     pangyal     :     1,659
> 31     Dsnybob     :     1,630
> 32     DVC Doctor     :     1,600
> 33     HANKSCOZZ     :     1,600
> 34     mlholster     :     1,600
> 35     JessLCH     :     1,570
> 36     lah3hh     :     1,560
> 37     Phatscott25     :     1,560
> 38     hcortesis     :     1,536
> 39     adminjedi     :     1,533
> 40     Nanajo1     :     1,505
> 41     DVC Sue     :     1,500
> 42     LoveMyDVC     :     1,500
> 43     pmcpmc     :     1,500
> 44     bobbiwoz     :     1,482
> 45     DVCforMe     :     1,455
> 46     fun4all     :     1,440
> 47     MaryJ     :     1,420
> 48     isyt     :     1,405
> 49     iluvdisney     :     1,401
> 50     sanddune     :     1,386
> 51     kdweber     :     1,366
> 52     jcf     :     1,355
> 53     PKK/MJK     :     1,350
> 54     CaliAdventurer     :     1,340
> 55     Sully     :     1,325
> 56     WeLoveAriel0505     :     1,320
> 57     wigdoutdismom     :     1,301
> 58     calypso726     :     1,300
> 59     Raising Disney Princesses     :     1,300
> 60     Lorana     :     1,291
> 61     wdw1972     :     1,290
> 62     In Luv with Disney     :     1,280
> 63     WorknFires     :     1,280
> 64     Bellecruiser     :     1,275
> 65     VallCopen     :     1,275
> 66     DVC Mike     :     1,271
> 67     marcybear     :     1,250
> 68     mwmuntz     :     1,230
> 69     WebmasterPete     :     1,220
> 70     DoOverDreams     :     1,195
> 71     Merlin Jones     :     1,195
> 72     monorailmom     :     1,190
> 73     ddhoeg     :     1,170
> 74     MomsGoneGoofy     :     1,170
> 75     pineapplepalms     :     1,165
> 76     TCRAIG     :     1,165
> 77     goofyforwdw     :     1,150
> 78     TL-CP96     :     1,145
> 79     wisbucky     :     1,114
> 80     vek239     :     1,113
> 81     lehrsj     :     1,110
> 82     mikron     :     1,110
> 83     mommacat56     :     1,110
> 84     tomspixie     :     1,110
> 85     Emily921     :     1,105
> 86     beeadude     :     1,100
> 87     BWVBart     :     1,100
> 88     Joey7295     :     1,100
> 89     dancnorris     :     1,095
> 90     Wrigleyville     :     1,090
> 91     magicmommy     :     1,085
> 92     CarolAnnC     :     1,080
> 93     iloveokw     :     1,060
> 94     jni1992     :     1,060
> 95     LSchrow     :     1,060
> 96     pciav     :     1,060
> 97     rcs     :     1,060
> 98     jimmiemcinpa     :     1,058
> 99     Walker TR     :     1,058
> 100     mnra     :     1,056
> 101     6mouselovers     :     1,050
> 102     MikDor     :     1,050
> 103     Minniespal     :     1,050
> 104     suzysharp     :     1,050
> 105     TiggMan     :     1,050
> 106     brianthompson1     :     1,040
> 107     Furch     :     1,040
> 108     MickeyBobby     :     1,040
> 109     Candace     :     1,035
> 110     Paul Stupin     :     1,035
> 111     Rob S     :     1,030
> 112     maburke     :     1,026
> 113     billyung     :     1,020
> 114     kritter     :     1,020
> 115     Iggipolka     :     1,010
> 116     MrsG     :     1,010
> 117     TexasChick123     :     1,010
> 118     dahwolf     :     1,000
> 119     gingermouse17     :     1,000
> 120     joksten2000     :     1,000
> 121     macman123     :     1,000
> 122     marlogood     :     1,000
> 123     matty204     :     1,000
> 124     Peterd     :     1,000
> 125     Purplejewel     :     1,000
> 126     TENNDVC     :     1,000
> 127     Terry S     :     1,000
> 128     WalterS     :     1,000
> 129     Windermere     :     1,000
> 
> *EDIT NOTES
> 07/26/05 to 12/31/18 archived*
> Edited 01/04/19 to adjust DougEMG
> Edited 01/09/19 to add TinyTGO
> Edited 02/01/19 to add pineapplepalms
> Edited 03/09/19 to adjust Bellecruiser
> Edited 03/24/19 to adjust TCraig
> Edited 04/09/19 to adjust Phatscott25
> Edited 06/02/19 to add Dracula
> Edited 06/23/19 to add brianthompson1, LSchrow, TexasChick123, kdweber, monorailmom
> Edited 07/21/19 to adjust cruiseletters
> Edited 07/22/19 to adjust CaliAdventurer, Walker TR and add BlazerFan
> Edited 10/21/19 to adjust Bellecruiser
> Edited 01/04/2020 to adjust Dracula and Phatscott25
> Edited 02/12/2020 to welcome Wrigleyville
> Edited 02/25/2020 to add WebmasterPete
> Edited 02/26/2020 to add Furch and adjust TexasChick123
> Edited 04/28/2020 to adjust monorailmom
> Edited 07/10/2020 to add Paul Stupin
> Edited 07/24/2020 to add TL-CP96
> Edited 08/14/2020 to add macman123
> Edited 09/02/2020 to add Lorana


----------



## Walker TR

Thanks for updating.
It reminded me we added a small contract in May, (155 points) and our point total is now 1213.
Looking forward to spending some time in the parks


----------



## badeacon

We joined club today as the points were finally posted to my account.
1180   HHI direct since 1996, all others resale in last 18 months.
 Feb
      300 PVB (100,200)
      245 CCV( 100,75,70)
June
     210 HHI
     175 AKV
     150 OKW-E
     100 BCV


----------



## JimC

Walker TR said:


> Thanks for updating.
> It reminded me we added a small contract in May, (155 points) and our point total is now 1213.
> Looking forward to spending some time in the parks



Congratulations. Got it


----------



## JimC

badeacon said:


> We joined club today as the points were finally posted to my account.
> 1180   HHI direct since 1996, all others resale in last 18 months.
> Feb
> 300 PVB (100,200)
> 245 CCV( 100,75,70)
> June
> 210 HHI
> 175 AKV
> 150 OKW-E
> 100 BCV



Congratulations and welcome


----------



## joyjoy

Ugh.  Have not seen this thread before and I must say.... it is in poor taste, gauche and completely obnoxious.  Why don't we all brag about how much our houses are worth, too?


----------



## Maistre Gracey

joyjoy said:


> Ugh.  Have not seen this thread before and I must say.... it is in poor taste, gauche and completely obnoxious.  Why don't we all brag about how much our houses are worth, too?


Nah.... just let it go. To the average American just owning DVC at all (and posting about it) is bragging. 

The camping forum people toss around the brands/models of their campers. Resort forums folks talk about extended stays in club lever (or even suites) at the GF. 

I used to be in this “club”, but when I sold I informed the curator (Jim) that I was out. I still have fun seeing who is buying lots of points. No harm.

I don’t mind people showing accomplishments, but I’m not a fan of envy.


----------



## joyjoy

Maistre Gracey said:


> Nah.... just let it go. To the average American just owning DVC at all (and posting about it) is bragging.
> 
> The camping forum people toss around the brands/models of their campers. Resort forums folks talk about extended stays in club lever (or even suites) at the GF.
> 
> I used to be in this “club”, but when I sold I informed the curator (Jim) that I was out. I still have fun seeing who is buying lots of points. No harm.
> 
> I don’t mind people showing accomplishments, but I’m not a fan of envy.



Really?  Those campers are all bragging about their RVs?  I had no idea.  Okay, I'll chill.  You are right about the resort extended  club level stays, etc. folks.  The point thing just hit me wrong, I guess.  I'm not envious, I was just raised that bragging about finances is tacky, and that's what this looked like to me.  Sorry.


----------



## dclpluto

joyjoy said:


> Ugh.  Have not seen this thread before and I must say.... it is in poor taste, gauche and completely obnoxious.  Why don't we all brag about how much our houses are worth, too?



I don’t see anything wrong with this thread. I’m not in the club but if I was my name will be in there. I’m sure your name will be there also. Looking at your prior posts you like to brag also. Nothing wrong with that. You mentioned at least twice you just got back from a 10 day Polynesian resort stay. You were answering people questions about poly. The answer could of been giving without you mention it was a 10 day trip. Nothing wrong with it. We all like to brag.


----------



## bobbiwoz

At one time, there was an idea floating around within the DVC management regarding a “...points club.”  DH and I were invited to a cocktail party on one of the DVC MCs.  We were also invited to a “pre DVC MC party“ at Wine Bar George.  The idea never took off, I suppose.  Ken Potrock was the host aboard the MC Cocktail Party.


----------



## Maistre Gracey

joyjoy said:


> Really?  Those campers are all bragging about their RVs?  I had no idea.  Okay, I'll chill.  You are right about the resort extended  club level stays, etc. folks.  The point thing just hit me wrong, I guess.  I'm not envious, I was just raised that bragging about finances is tacky, and that's what this looked like to me.  Sorry.


Nobody is bragging about campers, or anything else. Folks are just presenting what they have. 
And please remember.... everyone has a different use for their disposable income. Some buy DVC points. Some buy a boat. Some have a bigger retirement account. Some are putting six kids through medical school.  And I’m guessing some buy stuff they cannot afford. 
It’s all about individual choices. 

Me? For a short time my priority was Disney and DVC. My priorities have changed, but that’s just me.


----------



## joyjoy

dclpluto said:


> I don’t see anything wrong with this thread. I’m not in the club but if I was my name will be in there. I’m sure your name will be there also. Looking at your prior posts you like to brag also. Nothing wrong with that. You mentioned at least twice you just got back from a 10 day Polynesian resort stay. You were answering people questions about poly. The answer could of been giving without you mention it was a 10 day trip. Nothing wrong with it. We all like to brag.


You are right.  There was no need to mention the length of the trip.  Sorry


----------



## pineapplepalms

joyjoy said:


> You are right.  There was no need to mention the length of the trip.  Sorry



I don't know if that's the main point here... I think it's more that anything could be taken as a brag depending on how you look at it. You share that you started a new job you love, it could be a brag to someone working a job they hate. You go on vacation, it could be a brag to someone who can't afford that vacation. You share you're pregnant, it could be a brag to someone who is having trouble conceiving. This entire board could be considered a brag to someone who can't afford a Disney vacation. I think it's more about not taking things too seriously/personally because most of the time, it's not about making you feel bad. Yes, sometimes people brag excessively and it can be an issue especially if it's someone in your personal life who's trying to get you down. But a lot of the time we're all just sharing our experiences and thoughts, moments where we're happy, and that's part of the human experience. So if you want to share about your trip, go for it. If people on here want to share their point totals, there's nothing wrong with that either.


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> We joined club today as the points were finally posted to my account.
> 1180   HHI direct since 1996, all others resale in last 18 months.
> Feb
> 300 PVB (100,200)
> 245 CCV( 100,75,70)
> June
> 210 HHI
> 175 AKV
> 150 OKW-E
> 100 BCV


Tell me about BCV - eyeballing a small contract there.
Love the location & SAB.
Is it worth the points? (BWV is fewer points)


----------



## E2ME2

OMG - I came over to view this thread, in celebration of a fellow-DVCer joining the club.  
I am not there yet, but I think it's awesome that others really enjoy their DVC that much.
I would simply congratulate every 1000-Pointer, and wish them well.
No jealousy at all, on my part.  These Forums are a place for like-minded DVC owners to cheer-on one another, not begrudge them.
Just my $0.02


----------



## badeacon

E2ME2 said:


> Tell me about BCV - eyeballing a small contract there.
> Love the location & SAB.
> Is it worth the points? (BWV is fewer points)


I  got the small BCV contract for Food and Wine in late Oct. or early Nov for 5 -6 nights in a studio. I felt was really a good price for 100 points at $132.Just bought this contract so have not used the points and not going this year. 
We just prefer BCV vibe  to BWV but is it worth the price difference is up to each one.
We are still planning to go last 2 weeks of January unless things change significantly. you still going to be there all of January?


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> I  got the small BCV contract for Food and Wine in late Oct. or early Nov for 5 -6 nights in a studio. I felt was really a good price for 100 points at $132.Just bought this contract so have not used the points and not going this year.
> We just prefer BCV vibe  to BWV but is it worth the price difference is up to each one.
> We are still planning to go last 2 weeks of January unless things change significantly. you still going to be there all of January?


Hey badeacon!
$132 is a good price for BCV - I saw a very small BCV with my June Use year, and couldn't help but make an offer, as I don't see too many with both the June Use Year, and less than 100 points.
Funny story:
I thought I was under the BWV listings, and made an offer based on what I thought was fair for BWV.  Then, immediately after making the offer, I realized it was BCV. 
I sent a follow up email to the listing agent I had dealt with in the past and, miraculously, it was her listing.  She remembered my name from my February Add-On, 
and she picked my offer out of her email backlog and gave me first dibs on the contract.  We actually negotiated in real-time, and the seller made a counter that I accepted, within an hour of submitting my original offer.  
It felt good, as the seller agreed to pay the full 2020 MFs, and not prorate them, and hopefully we can close before late December and I will be able to bank the 2020 points.
I have fingers & toes crossed for ROFR.
I know BCV will chew up a few more points than BWV, but I love the SAB Pool, the Y&BC Lobbies, and the proximity to EPCOT.

OKAY, funny story over!

YES - we have reservations through all of January at SSR.
As we get closer to 2021, we should plan to meet somewhere for a drink &/or meal together. 
I'm still hoping that the COVID restrictions will have been greatly reduced or eliminated by then.
Again; Congrats on the 1K Club


----------



## badeacon

E2ME2 said:


> Hey badeacon!
> $132 is a good price for BCV - I saw a very small BCV with my June Use year, and couldn't help but make an offer, as I don't see too many with both the June Use Year, and less than 100 points.
> Funny story:
> I thought I was under the BWV listings, and made an offer based on what I thought was fair for BWV.  Then, immediately after making the offer, I realized it was BCV.
> I sent a follow up email to the listing agent I had dealt with in the past and, miraculously, it was her listing.  She remembered my name from my February Add-On,
> and she picked my offer out of her email backlog and gave me first dibs on the contract.  We actually negotiated in real-time, and the seller made a counter that I accepted, within an hour of submitting my original offer.
> It felt good, as the seller agreed to pay the full 2020 MFs, and not prorate them, and hopefully we can close before late December and I will be able to bank the 2020 points.
> I have fingers & toes crossed for ROFR.
> I know BCV will chew up a few more points than BWV, but I love the SAB Pool, the Y&BC Lobbies, and the proximity to EPCOT.
> 
> OKAY, funny story over!
> 
> YES - we have reservations through all of January at SSR.
> As we get closer to 2021, we should plan to meet somewhere for a drink &/or meal together.
> I'm still hoping that the COVID restrictions will have been greatly reduced or eliminated by then.
> Again; Congrats on the 1K Club


Good luck on ROFR! Glad you saw that BCV before me as June is my use year there also

Now my funny story. 
I'm not going to be at WDW until Jan.29 at PVB for a week then to CCV for a week.
I had already been thinking about Jan.2022 dates and was planning the last 2 weeks in 2022 and my feeble brain couldn't keep the years straight.
Hopefully we will cross at WDW someday.


----------



## JessLCH

Forgot about this thread.  Feel free to remove me from the list.  Sold a bunch of contracts a while back and am down to 600 points.


----------



## Ruttangel

Just saw this thread for the first time.
So, nobody has reached the 8,000 limit yet, there’s a challenge for someone!


----------



## E2ME2

badeacon said:


> Good luck on ROFR! Glad you saw that BCV before me as June is my use year there also
> 
> Now my funny story.
> I'm not going to be at WDW until Jan.29 at PVB for a week then to CCV for a week.
> I had already been thinking about Jan.2022 dates and was planning the last 2 weeks in 2022 and my feeble brain couldn't keep the years straight.
> Hopefully we will cross at WDW someday.


Hey badeacon - no worries.
I checkout of SSR on 2/1, so we overlap in WDW for a few nights, then I'll be off-property the 1st week in Feb., but still close to WDW.


----------



## TL-CP96

Closed on a few more contracts.  
Was at 1,145 points...
Picked up 100 points direct ( to get out of the second-class membership status)...
Got another 200 point contract which had about 140 banked points.  Got plenty of extra points to use next year and a total contact points of 1,445.  Just got my backpack! Can't wait for the blue card.


----------



## i<3riviera

͏


----------



## Bellecruiser

Wow! 7800 points is amazing.  not sure how I would use those points.


----------



## Lorana

Bellecruiser said:


> Wow! 7800 points is amazing.  not sure how I would use those points.


If I were retired, I would spend my winter in Disney World in a 1BR for 3-4 months.  ;-)


----------



## Bellecruiser

Lorana said:


> If I were retired, I would spend my winter in Disney World in a 1BR for 3-4 months.  ;-)


Oooo...me too.    Ever thought of doing that.   I wonder how long we could be there for our 1200 pts.  We are going for 2 weeks in Jan/Feb.  thanks for the idea.


----------



## Lorana

Bellecruiser said:


> Oooo...me too.    Ever thought of doing that.   I wonder how long we could be there for our 1200 pts.  We are going for 2 weeks in Jan/Feb.  thanks for the idea.


Part of my plan had been to have plenty of points for us to take a few small trips a year and bring/spoil some family and friends, and then when we retire to be able to winter in Disney World for 4-6 weeks. . If we opted for Studios, we could do 2-3 months instead. 

Hopefully by the time I retire I can still afford my points. ;-). If not perhaps we’ll sell half and use that to pay for the dues for the remainder for a few years, then go 4-6 weeks in a studio. ;-)


----------



## LSchrow

Lorana said:


> Hopefully by the time I retire I can still afford my points. ;-). If not perhaps we’ll sell half and use that to pay for the dues for the remainder for a few years, then go 4-6 weeks in a studio. ;-)


I'm retired, & now rent out "extra" points rather than sell. 
That way, we have the additional ongoing income to pay off dues, as well as take annual vacations elsewhere.


----------



## JimC

JessLCH said:


> Forgot about this thread.  Feel free to remove me from the list.  Sold a bunch of contracts a while back and am down to 600 points.



Got it.  Thank you.


----------



## JimC

TL-CP96 said:


> Closed on a few more contracts.
> Was at 1,145 points...
> Picked up 100 points direct ( to get out of the second-class membership status)...
> Got another 200 point contract which had about 140 banked points.  Got plenty of extra points to use next year and a total contact points of 1,445.  Just got my backpack! Can't wait for the blue card.



Got it. Congratulations!


----------



## Lorana

LSchrow said:


> I'm retired, & now rent out "extra" points rather than sell.
> That way, we have the additional ongoing income to pay off dues, as well as take annual vacations elsewhere.


Oh, that’s an excellent idea!


----------



## RangerPooh

We just closed on two additional resale contracts which now brings our DVC totals to 1000 points! 950 at AKV, 50 at OKW.
Now to plan for our upcoming trips as one of the contracts came with a lot of banked points that we'll need to use before next summer.


----------



## Bellecruiser

RangerPooh said:


> We just closed on two additional resale contracts which now brings our DVC totals to 1000 points! 950 at AKV, 50 at OKW.
> Now to plan for our upcoming trips as one of the contracts came with a lot of banked points that we'll need to use before next summer.



so happy for you!  AK is an amazing place.  We are going there in January and I can’t wait to watch the animals.


----------



## RangerPooh

Bellecruiser said:


> so happy for you!  AK is an amazing place.  We are going there in January and I can’t wait to watch the animals.


We love AK! We looked at buying elsewhere but kept returning to AK.


----------



## JimC

RangerPooh said:


> We just closed on two additional resale contracts which now brings our DVC totals to 1000 points! 950 at AKV, 50 at OKW.
> Now to plan for our upcoming trips as one of the contracts came with a lot of banked points that we'll need to use before next summer.



Congratulations and Welcome


----------



## bobbiwoz

We added 25 to our VGF.  Should have bought more at the beginning.  We do want to stay a few days in December, and they are tweaking those numbers.


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> It’s a little shocking to me to say we’ve joined the club. We started with 295 points and said that’s it except “maybe add on at AKL at some point.”
> 
> 1221 points now!  We own at BRV, CCV, AKL, RIV and SSR. We have a 70-point CCV in ROFR right now, day 43; once done we’ll be at 1291 [EDIT: it just passed ROFR today, so I’m at 1291!].  It’ll allow us to enjoy many Disney trips but also take friends and family, which is important to us.
> 
> That January dues bill is going to hurt, lol. It’ll be our Christmas, Birthday, and Anniversary gift to each other from now on, lol.


2020 has been great for my DVC account, but TERRIBLE for my savings account.

We are now up to 1621 points (across 7 resorts -- 8 if you want to count Jambo and Kidani separately, as we have points at both).


----------



## jkips

Lorana said:


> 2020 has been great for my DVC account, but TERRIBLE for my savings account.
> 
> We are now up to 1621 points (across 7 resorts -- 8 if you want to count Jambo and Kidani separately, as we have points at both).


Shopping for the points can become a bit addictive!   At least that’s what I’ve found.   It’s like a game to find the best deal


----------



## JimC

bobbiwoz said:


> We added 25 to our VGF.  Should have bought more at the beginning.  We do want to stay a few days in December, and they are tweaking those numbers.



A little holiday shopping? Congratulations


----------



## JimC

Lorana said:


> 2020 has been great for my DVC account, but TERRIBLE for my savings account.
> 
> We are now up to 1621 points (across 7 resorts -- 8 if you want to count Jambo and Kidani separately, as we have points at both).



Congratulations   You are well on you way to the winter season stays. I hope you have all in one use year to simplify the reservation strings you would need to winter in WDW. Or do you prefer to resort hop during stays?


----------



## Lorana

jkips said:


> Shopping for the points can become a bit addictive!   At least that’s what I’ve found.   It’s like a game to find the best deal


It absolutely is!  And buying small contracts one at a time makes it too easy to not realize just how many you’ve picked up along the way!


----------



## Lorana

JimC said:


> Congratulations   You are well on you way to the winter season stays. I hope you have all in one use year to simplify the reservation strings you would need to winter in WDW. Or do you prefer to resort hop during stays?


Yes!  That is our goal when retirement comes, that’s for sure. And a little bit extra to rent out come then to help pay for dues when our income is less.

They are all in the same UY except for 62 points which are two small VGC contracts, so it’ll be relatively easy. That said, we own across multiple resorts and do enjoy resort hopping, so at least presently our thought is to switch between 2-3 resorts during winter season stays. But who knows, maybe we’ll feel differently when the time comes!


----------



## Bellecruiser

bobbiwoz said:


> We added 25 to our VGF.  Should have bought more at the beginning.  We do want to stay a few days in December, and they are tweaking those numbers.


Happy for you and Tome, Bobbi!  Enjoy your stay at VGF...


----------



## Kenito

I think I can apply for membership in this club now....just barely.   People always tell me that I'm hard to buy birthday and Christmas presents for.  But after calculating my yearly dues, not anymore.  Disney gift cards for life!!

485 SSR
320 VGC
175 BCV
100 BLT
= 1,080


----------



## Bellecruiser

Kenito,
I hope you enjoy your points as much as we have..just love going to WDW!


----------



## JimC

Kenito said:


> I think I can apply for membership in this club now....just barely.   People always tell me that I'm hard to buy birthday and Christmas presents for.  But after calculating my yearly dues, not anymore.  Disney gift cards for life!!
> 
> 485 SSR
> 320 VGC
> 175 BCV
> 100 BLT
> = 1,080



Congratulations and Welcome


----------



## macman123

I now have:

2000 in total. Bought more


----------



## JimC

macman123 said:


> I now have:
> 
> 2000 in total. Bought more



Congratulations


----------



## JoshF

Hoping to join this club in 2020...


----------



## Paul Stupin

I’m currently up to 1651. After buying contracts for Aulani and Copper Creek, we decided to add the Grand Floridian as well! Our last VGF contract just passed ROFR today!


----------



## JimC

Paul Stupin said:


> I’m currently up to 1651. After buying contracts for Aulani and Copper Creek, we decided to add the Grand Floridian as well! Our last VGF contract just passed ROFR today!



Got it. Congratulations


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

JoshF said:


> Hoping to join this club in 2020...


----------



## bobbiwoz

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> View attachment 555756


Ursula, when I noticed you posted here, I truly thought you were ready to join the club!  Come on, you know you want to!


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

bobbiwoz said:


> Ursula, when I noticed you posted here, I truly thought you were ready to join the club!  Come on, you know you want to!


Oh we’d love to someday but the budget is stretched thin enough for now with the 700 points so far. We just became members in July 2020. But yes, like @JoshF we are hoping to join this group someday. Until then we enjoy lurking and dreaming. I wonder how many people will be 1,000+ once DLTower goes on sale. .


----------



## JoshF

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Oh we’d love to someday but the budget is stretched thin enough for now with the 700 points so far. We just became members in July 2020. But yes, like @JoshF we are hoping to join this group someday. Until then we enjoy lurking and dreaming. I wonder how many people will be 1,000+ once DLTower goes on sale. .


I wonder how many people will be broke once DLTower goes on sale...


----------



## JoshF

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> View attachment 555756


Just got that! Oops!


----------



## gharter

Every year when dues come due, I am so glad that we are far away from 1000 points. Our dues are high enough with our number of points.


----------



## gisele2

UrsulaWantsYourSoul said:


> Oh we’d love to someday but the budget is stretched thin enough for now with the 700 points so far. We just became members in July 2020. But yes, like @JoshF we are hoping to join this group someday. Until then we enjoy lurking and dreaming. I wonder how many people will be 1,000+ once DLTower goes on sale. .


0 to 700 in 6 months is really something ! I think you should start a thread with Macman123.


----------



## Donna M

How do you use 1000+ points in one year?


----------



## JoshF

Donna M said:


> How do you use 1000+ points in one year?


A couple of 2BR stays at Aulani and Riviera and it's not hard.


----------



## LSchrow

Donna M said:


> How do you use 1000+ points in one year?


Our 4 standard trips are:
BWV/GF Studio 7 nights in April (DS & his GF) 140pts
BWV 1 bedroom 12 nights in May (daughter & me) 312 pts  
BWV Studio 7 nights in Oct/Nov (DS & his GF) 131pts
RIV/BWV 1 bedroom 12 nights in Nov (husband & me) 296
This puts us at 879pts. 

We also have a Riviera Studio booked for the 50th 209pts (will use if we still cannot travel internationally - last year, we stayed at Riviera in December in lieu of our trip to Tuscany).
Total 1088pts - it adds up quickly!


----------



## Meglen

LSchrow said:


> Our 4 standard trips are:
> BWV/GF Studio 7 nights in April (DS & his GF) 140pts
> BWV 1 bedroom 12 nights in May (daughter & me) 312 pts
> BWV Studio 7 nights in Oct/Nov (DS & his GF) 131pts
> RIV/BWV 1 bedroom 12 nights in Nov (husband & me) 296
> This puts us at 879pts.
> 
> We also have a Riviera Studio booked for the 50th 209pts (will use if we still cannot travel internationally - last year, we stayed at Riviera in December in lieu of our trip to Tuscany).
> Total 1088pts - it adds up quickly!


so you pay almost 10k a year in fees? also can  you adopt me?


----------



## Bellecruiser

We use every single point every year, and sometimes borrow.  We bring friends and family.  Because we had 2019 and 2020 points we got Grandvillas this year so everyone would be separated.  It is the best thing we ever did for our family.


----------



## JoshF

Bellecruiser said:


> We bring friends and family. Because we had 2019 and 2020 points we got Grandvillas this year so everyone would be separated. It is the best thing we ever did for our family.


This is exactly what I'm planning!


----------



## LSchrow

Meglen said:


> so you pay almost 10k a year in fees? also can  you adopt me?


sure would, if i had any money left  lol


----------



## monorailmom

We passed ROFR today!  More points at AKL for us.    New total of points is 1350.


----------



## JimC

monorailmom said:


> We passed ROFR today!  More points at AKL for us.    New total of points is 1350.



Got it. Fabulous resort. Congratulations


----------



## Bellecruiser

We just stayed at Kidani in a GV on the savanna.  OMG!  It was the perfect place to spend a Covid vacation!  So happy it is your home.


----------



## Mkaiser1

How do I join the club?


----------



## mort1331

1st time in 10 years we have banked, not borrowed points,. I am now over 1000 points to use this year,,,do I qualify .....lol...some day.


----------



## badeacon

Mkaiser1 said:


> How do I join the club?


It's simple. Just accumulate 1000 DVC points. The way to do this is refuse the vaccine for addonitis.


----------



## Mkaiser1

Hi Jim. 
Can you add me please? 1,000 points at Riv.


----------



## JoshF

Getting closer...  Will be at 930 if ROFR cooperates.


----------



## monorailmom

Bellecruiser said:


> We just stayed at Kidani in a GV on the savanna.  OMG!  It was the perfect place to spend a Covid vacation!  So happy it is your home.



We definitely consider both BWV and AKV our homes, though we also have points at SSR and BLT.  There is just something about Kidani in particular that is very close to our hearts.


----------



## JimC

Mkaiser1 said:


> Hi Jim.
> Can you add me please? 1,000 points at Riv.



Got it. Congratulations and Welcome


----------



## FinnFogg

Hi Jim -

Add me to the list!  Just closed on a 210 point AKV contract. Adding that to our existing 310 points at OKW and 510 points at AUL, we just hit 1030 points.


----------



## TinyTGO

I'll take an upgrade. I'm now up to 5200 points. I have agie65 in my sights


----------



## AnnaS

Congratulations to all who passed 1000 or added on


----------



## JimC

FinnFogg said:


> Hi Jim -
> 
> Add me to the list!  Just closed on a 210 point AKV contract. Adding that to our existing 310 points at OKW and 510 points at AUL, we just hit 1030 points.



Got it. Welcome and congratulations


----------



## JimC

TinyTGO said:


> I'll take an upgrade. I'm now up to 5200 points. I have agie65 in my sights



You got your upgrade   Congratulations


----------



## mdonald

TinyTGO said:


> I'll take an upgrade. I'm now up to 5200 points. I have agie65 in my sights


That is amazing!  Do you get stressed about annually dues increase announcements?  1 dollar increased and I'd be sunk


----------



## DVC Doctor

Is there any verification or is this an Honor System report


----------



## BWV Dreamin

DVC Doctor said:


> Is there any verification or is this an Honor System report


Honor system report.


----------



## a742246

TinyTGO said:


> I'll take an upgrade. I'm now up to 5200 points. I have agie65 in my sights


You can do it, Tinytgo, I have confidence in you! It's time for a new leader.


----------



## Stargazer65

Lots of people could join this club with a little effort.  You don’t need to be wealthy.  Just make reasonable little changes to your lifestyle. For instance:

Skip that latte on the way to work, and instead of eating meals, put 5 dollars aside for each skipped meal towards DVC.  If you do this consistently for 15 years (skipping all three meals each day), you can save up enough to buy 1000 pts depending on the deals you make.


----------



## TinyTGO

mdonald said:


> That is amazing!  Do you get stressed about annually dues increase announcements?  1 dollar increased and I'd be sunk



I get more nervous that they'll take away the ability to pay annual dues with gift cards. Last year I was able to save 13.5% using gift cards


----------



## dclpluto

Stargazer65 said:


> Lots of people could join this club with a little effort.  You don’t need to be wealthy.  Just make reasonable little changes to your lifestyle. For instance:
> 
> Skip that latte on the way to work, and instead of eating meals, put 5 dollars aside for each skipped meal towards DVC.  If you do this consistently for 15 years (skipping all three meals each day), you can save up enough to buy 1000 pts depending on the deals you make.



I think everyone wants to eat. I don’t think anyone is going to say if I skip supper I can put 5 dollars into dvc.


----------



## Stargazer65

dclpluto said:


> I think everyone wants to eat.


Life is full of little compromises.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

Stargazer65 said:


> Lots of people could join this club with a little effort.  You don’t need to be wealthy.  Just make reasonable little changes to your lifestyle. For instance:
> 
> Skip that latte on the way to work, and instead of eating meals, put 5 dollars aside for each skipped meal towards DVC.  If you do this consistently for 15 years (skipping all three meals each day), you can save up enough to buy 1000 pts depending on the deals you make.





dclpluto said:


> I think everyone wants to eat. I don’t think anyone is going to say if I skip supper I can put 5 dollars into dvc.





Stargazer65 said:


> Life is full of little compromises.


While not eating at all is perhaps an extreme method to fund a DVC purchase, skipping meals out, overpriced coffee every day, etc. certainly frees up a fair amount of income for other priorities.

I often-time consider that the money I _don't _spend every week on coffee, cigarettes, alcohol, and the like is what allows me to drive an expensive car, go on vacations (including owning DVC), indulge my hobbies, etc.

I'm happy with the trade-offs I make in order to afford those things.  That being said, I'd have to give up food to get 1000 points.  It's not acquiring the points that's the problem, it's the thousands of dollars in MFs each year that would bust the budget.


----------



## Castillo Mom

Stargazer65 said:


> Lots of people could join this club with a little effort.  You don’t need to be wealthy.  Just make reasonable little changes to your lifestyle. For instance:
> 
> Skip that latte on the way to work, and instead of eating meals, put 5 dollars aside for each skipped meal towards DVC.  If you do this consistently for 15 years (skipping all three meals each day), you can save up enough to buy 1000 pts depending on the deals you make.



You're so right about this!  I was spending around $150 a month on Starbucks alone, not counting what we spend on food delivery.  I ended up suspending my morning Starbucks runs on the way in to work and buying a high quality coffee maker.  What I make at home is much better quality and I'm saving money at the same time.  Point is, small adjustments add up and can make a big difference.


----------



## mdonald

TinyTGO said:


> I get more nervous that they'll take away the ability to pay annual dues with gift cards. Last year I was able to save 13.5% using gift cards


That would cause anxiety too . I hope to get to 1000 in a few years.  Its extra costly for us Canadian's due to exchange but....direct prices hurt too!  We close in a few weeks on our 200 point Aulani add on which gets us to 770.......look out


----------



## mdonald

TinyTGO said:


> I get more nervous that they'll take away the ability to pay annual dues with gift cards. Last year I was able to save 13.5% using gift cards


Tell me more about this 13.5%....hmmmm


----------



## DVC Doctor

DVC Doctor said:


> Is there any verification or is this an Honor System report





BWV Dreamin said:


> Honor system report.



Hmmmm......interesting

We have a new DVC points leader and it is me at 5,621 points, yep for sure it is me and I am the new champion.








Wooohooo....oops, is it a little early for an April 1st joke?


----------



## TinyTGO

mdonald said:


> Tell me more about this 13.5%....hmmmm



I buy my Disney gift cards in bulk. Last time there was a special above $50k, 11% off. My credit card gives me 2.5% cash back.

I guess it's not exactly 13.5 as I think about it. It's 13.225% because the 2.5 cash back is off the 89% not the 100%


----------



## BWV Dreamin

DVC Doctor said:


> Hmmmm......interesting
> 
> We have a new DVC points leader and it is me at 5,621 points, yep for sure it is me and I am the new champion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wooohooo....oops, is it a little early for an April 1st joke?


LOL..hahaha....


----------



## Stargazer65

DVC Doctor said:


> We have a new DVC points leader and it is me at 5,621 points, yep for sure it is me and I am the new champion.


Oh wow, agie65 closed on a 1.5 point contract two days ago!  It just hasn't been updated.

You were SO close!!


----------



## lehrsj

TinyTGO said:


> I buy my Disney gift cards in bulk. Last time there was a special above $50k, 11% off. My credit card gives me 2.5% cash back.
> 
> I guess it's not exactly 13.5 as I think about it. It's 13.225% because the 2.5 cash back is off the 89% not the 100%



Where do you buy your Disney Gift cards from?


----------



## stlrod

If I had known there was a Club, I would have bought a contract with 10 more points this past weekend.  Story of my DVC life--always a day late and a point short.


----------



## Grumpy Mouse

TinyTGO said:


> I buy my Disney gift cards in bulk. Last time there was a special above $50k, 11% off. My credit card gives me 2.5% cash back.
> 
> I guess it's not exactly 13.5 as I think about it. It's 13.225% because the 2.5 cash back is off the 89% not the 100%




I noticed you have 5,200 points (according to the list). 

What do you - and I ask this in all earnestness - do with 5,200 points?

Big family? Maybe business? Extra long vacations?


----------



## cgodzyk

Please add me to the list!  We reached 1000 points when we added 200 RIV points during the last trip in February.  

I think we'll probably stop here - (said no true DVC fan ever)


----------



## TinyTGO

cgodzyk said:


> Please add me to the list!  We reached 1000 points when we added 200 RIV points during the last trip in February.
> 
> I think we'll probably stop here - (said no true DVC fan ever)



Congratulations!!!


----------



## TinyTGO

Grumpy Mouse said:


> I noticed you have 5,200 points (according to the list).
> 
> What do you - and I ask this in all earnestness - do with 5,200 points?
> 
> Big family? Maybe business? Extra long vacations?



We ❤ the Mouse House


----------



## thundermouse

Castillo Mom said:


> You're so right about this!  I was spending around $150 a month on Starbucks alone, not counting what we spend on food delivery.  I ended up suspending my morning Starbucks runs on the way in to work and buying a high quality coffee maker.  What I make at home is much better quality and I'm saving money at the same time.  Point is, small adjustments add up and can make a big difference.



I afford DVC by having Starbucks and Disney stocks. 

So please go back to buying those beautiful delicious coffees. Just kidding they don't need you - Starbucks stock is at an all time high


----------



## dclpluto

cgodzyk said:


> Please add me to the list!  We reached 1000 points when we added 200 RIV points during the last trip in February.
> 
> I think we'll probably stop here - (said no true DVC fan ever)



I see a lot of people with exactly 1000. Why make it 1000 even? if I had enough money to get 1000 I will at least have 1001 that way I could say I have over 1000 dvc points.


----------



## DVC Doctor

call me OCD, but I prefer to own and buy round number of DVC points such as 100, 150, 200, 250 and I have actually avoided buying odd number contracts like 239, 168, etc


----------



## JimC

cgodzyk said:


> Please add me to the list!  We reached 1000 points when we added 200 RIV points during the last trip in February.
> 
> I think we'll probably stop here - (said no true DVC fan ever)



Congratulations and welcome


----------



## Castillo Mom

dclpluto said:


> I see a lot of people with exactly 1000. Why make it 1000 even? if I had enough money to get 1000 I will at least have 1001 that way I could say I have over 1000 dvc points.


 My last add on got me to 495 points.  In retrospect, I don’t know why the heck I didn’t include another five points to make it an even 500!


----------



## The Jackal

Webmaster Pete will be moving up a few more spots soon. He said he was closing shortly on another contract.


----------



## DaveNan

The Jackal said:


> Webmaster Pete will be moving up a few more spots soon. He said he was closing shortly on another contract.


From 73 to 25 from what he said.  700 pts at BRV.


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

DaveNan said:


> From 73 to 25 from what he said.  700 pts at BRV.


----------



## Lorana

JimC said:


> 34   Lorana : 1,621


Added on another 50, for a total of 1671.


----------



## jscottnc

Just passed ROFR on a BLT contract which will put us over the top once we close. 

Q: Does DVC send a 1000 point club washroom key to every owner on the contract or is it strictly one per membership number?


----------



## bobbiwoz

DVC Doctor said:


> call me OCD, but I prefer to own and buy round number of DVC points such as 100, 150, 200, 250 and I have actually avoided buying odd number contracts like 239, 168, etc


We have 117 HHI, but it came with a 25 pointer and we only had one closing cost expense.  That’s our only strange number of points.  Can’t say “odd number “ because it totals 142, which is even.


----------



## Grumpy by Birth

DVC Doctor said:


> Is there any verification or is this an Honor System report





BWV Dreamin said:


> Honor system report.


No verification required?????  Well in that case...


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

I will go from 350 to joining the club if all my contracts pass ROFR.  It's going to be a lonnngggg month.


----------



## Mkaiser1

dclpluto said:


> I see a lot of people with exactly 1000. Why make it 1000 even? if I had enough money to get 1000 I will at least have 1001 that way I could say I have over 1000 dvc points.


Well, when I posted we have bought 1000, but in the following days we actually made it 1100


----------



## Bellecruiser

ILoveMyDVC said:


> I will go from 350 to joining the club if all my contracts pass ROFR.  It's going to be a lonnngggg month.


Wow!  You are amazing!!!  Hope they all come through for you,


----------



## ThisIsJason

Well, guess I am adding my name to the list! Just had the points added for OKW bringing us up to 1040 total.

That 1040 is split evenly between four resorts, 260 each.  Comes from a long way of buying 100 points resale at AKV and saying that was it.


----------



## hhisc16

How many points will Disney let one person own?


----------



## ScubaCat

hhisc16 said:


> How many points will Disney let one person own?


The latest official limit is 4000 in one resort and 8000 in total.

That said, it's their rule and money talks, so who knows for sure.


----------



## hhisc16

ScubaCat said:


> The latest official limit is 4000 in one resort and 8000 in total.
> 
> That said, it's their rule and money talks, so who knows for sure.


Is this is in writing anywhere?
I am just curious.
I saw the 1st page the highest on the DIS is 5,000 points for one person.


----------



## ScubaCat

hhisc16 said:


> Is this is in writing anywhere?
> I am just curious.
> I saw the 1st page the highest on the DIS is 5,000 points for one person.


It's in the public offering statements.  The older ones (OKW, etc.) have the limit at 2500/5000 but the latest (up to and including Riviera) have it at 4000/8000.


----------



## pineapplepalms

Realized I never updated here after we bought our RIV points... has it already been about 2 years?? Current point total is 1465 and I think we’re done adding on for the foreseeable future.


----------



## LSchrow

DVC Doctor said:


> call me OCD, but I prefer to own and buy round number of DVC points such as 100, 150, 200, 250 and I have actually avoided buying odd number contracts like 239, 168, etc


Agreed, but when you buy resale, you can get some odd numbers.
We always had even numbers (ending in "0"), and then bought a 306pt BWV resale. 
It bothered me so much that we added 204pts RIV - I can sleep soundly now.


----------



## princesscinderella

Can you add me to the club I’m at 1165!  All my points  finally loaded


----------



## DianaMB333

TinyTGO said:


> I buy my Disney gift cards in bulk. Last time there was a special above $50k, 11% off. My credit card gives me 2.5% cash back.
> 
> I guess it's not exactly 13.5 as I think about it. It's 13.225% because the 2.5 cash back is off the 89% not the 100%


Hi! Where do you buy them in bulk with discount? Thanks


----------



## DianaMB333

Are there any special perks after 1000 pts?


----------



## Bellecruiser

DianaMB333 said:


> Are there any special perks after 1000 pts?


No perks.  When Ken Potrock was head of DVC he talked about something special for people with more than 1000 points on a member cruise.  However, he moved on and Terry is interested in making money, not customer acknowledgment.


----------



## macman123

Hello. I am now 2345 points (great number)!


----------



## The Jackal

macman123 said:


> Hello. I am now 2345 points (great number)!


Is that number the final one for a while, or just at this moment. Hope you enjoy your first DVC stay.


----------



## macman123

The Jackal said:


> Is that number the final one for a while, or just at this moment? Hope you enjoy your first DVC stay.



Im planning on buying 205 direct at RIV.But as my UY us August I will get them in July, bank them do I dont have to pay dues in the interim!

I then will need to get to a round number like 3000. Otherwise, 2550 will do my head in.......


----------



## Paul Stupin

macman123 said:


> Im planning on buying 205 direct at RIV.But as my UY us August I will get them in July, bank them do I dont have to pay dues in the interim!
> 
> I then will need to get to a round number like 3000. Otherwise, 2550 will do my head in.......


When are you planning your first DVC stay? How many times a year are you planning to go, and for how long? How big a family do you have? Am sure you’ll enjoy your points!


----------



## Stargazer65

Wow!  I'm only a third of the way there, but If I had 1000 pts I'd transfer some for free every year to people on the board.  Because "it's better to give then to receive".  

So, contact me if you want to do that, I'll receive them...even though it is the lesser of the two good things.  Because I want the best for you.


----------



## macman123

Paul Stupin said:


> When are you planning your first DVC stay? How many times a year are you planning to go, and for how long? How big a family do you have? Am sure you’ll enjoy your points!



Because of flight bans from the UK to USA, I cant stay until they have been lifted.

But I will do 3-4 weeks in 1BR villa in Jan, a few days in Feb and then a few weeks in September........


----------



## Galun

Huh.  First time I’ve seen this thread.

We have 2610 points.


----------



## JimC

Lorana said:


> Added on another 50, for a total of 1671.



Congratulations


----------



## JimC

Mkaiser1 said:


> Well, when I posted we have bought 1000, but in the following days we actually made it 1100



Congratulations


----------



## JimC

ThisIsJason said:


> Well, guess I am adding my name to the list! Just had the points added for OKW bringing us up to 1040 total.
> 
> That 1040 is split evenly between four resorts, 260 each.  Comes from a long way of buying 100 points resale at AKV and saying that was it.



Welcome and congratulations


----------



## JimC

pineapplepalms said:


> Realized I never updated here after we bought our RIV points... has it already been about 2 years?? Current point total is 1465 and I think we’re done adding on for the foreseeable future.


 Got it. Congratulations


----------



## JimC

princesscinderella said:


> Can you add me to the club I’m at 1165!  All my points  finally loaded



Got it. Welcome and congratulations


----------



## JimC

macman123 said:


> Hello. I am now 2345 points (great number)!



Got it. Congratulations


----------



## JimC

Galun said:


> Huh.  First time I’ve seen this thread.
> 
> We have 2610 points.



Welcome and congratulations


----------



## macman123

Ooops.

I now have more, added 300 VGF

That's 2645 in total.

Thanks


----------



## cgodzyk

macman123 said:


> Ooops.
> 
> I now have more, added 300 VGF
> 
> That's 2645 in total.
> 
> Thanks



Where are you planning for your first stay?  Now you pretty much have your pick of any resort! LOL!


----------



## SherylLC

Y'all are my idols! Must be fun to use all those points!!


----------



## Paul Stupin

I am now up to 2776.


----------



## macman123

cgodzyk said:


> Where are you planning for your first stay?  Now you pretty much have your pick of any resort! LOL!



Im going to have a 3BR at VGF for a few days,. then 1BR at VGF, 1BR at RIV for a week, then 1BR at BLT theme park view for a week.


----------



## cgodzyk

The 3 Br GV at VGF is fantastic!  It's my absolute favorite!  

Sounds like a great trip you have planned for January!


----------



## macman123

cgodzyk said:


> The 3 Br GV at VGF is fantastic!  It's my absolute favorite!
> 
> Sounds like a great trip you have planned for January!



My FIRST ever stay at DVC will be in VGF 3BR GV - if you are going to do it, might as well do it right!


----------



## jscottnc

New BLT deed has been registered but points not yet loaded. Applying now for 1000 point DVC club washroom key:

1134


----------



## JimC

macman123 said:


> Ooops.
> 
> I now have more, added 300 VGF
> 
> That's 2645 in total.
> 
> Thanks



I just knew that updating you so quickly was a mistake   Congratulations! Will update shortly.


----------



## JimC

Paul Stupin said:


> I am now up to 2776.



Got it. Congratulations


----------



## JimC

jscottnc said:


> New BLT deed has been registered but points not yet loaded. Applying now for 1000 point DVC club washroom key:
> 
> 1134



Welcome and congratulations


----------



## TinyTGO

My new total 5,435... so close to agie65


----------



## fgaini

I finally got to 1000! 1205 to be exact.
Please add me to the list of DVC super lovers


----------



## JimC

TinyTGO said:


> My new total 5,435... so close to agie65



Got it. Congratulations


----------



## JimC

fgaini said:


> I finally got to 1000! 1205 to be exact.
> Please add me to the list of DVC super lovers



Welcome and congratulations


----------



## Paul Stupin

TinyTGO said:


> My new total 5,435... so close to agie65


Wow. Congrats! How do you use these points?


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

As of today, I made it to 1020!  Two more resale contracts in closing stages that will change the final number to 1270.   All but 350 OKW Extended (first 350 from 1994 are not E). So excited to join the club I couldn't dream of joining so many years ago.


----------



## JimC

ILoveMyDVC said:


> As of today, I made it to 1020!  Two more resale contracts in closing stages that will change the final number to 1270.   All but 350 OKW Extended (first 350 from 1994 are not E). So excited to join the club I couldn't dream of joining so many years ago.



Congratulations and Welcome


----------



## Paul Stupin

ILoveMyDVC said:


> As of today, I made it to 1020!  Two more resale contracts in closing stages that will change the final number to 1270.   All but 350 OKW Extended (first 350 from 1994 are not E). So excited to join the club I couldn't dream of joining so many years ago.


Welcome aboard!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Paul Stupin said:


> Welcome aboard!


Thank you!


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

JimC said:


> Congratulations and Welcome


Thank you!


----------



## Bellecruiser




----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Closed on Contract 3 (or 5 overall) brigning total to 1170!


----------



## Chris Matlock

bought direct points at Aulani to put us at exactly 1,000 points!!!
Copper Creek - 300
Old Key West - 150
Saratoga Springs - 200
Riviera Resort - 50
Aulani - 300


----------



## JimC

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Closed on Contract 3 (or 5 overall) brigning total to 1170!



 Got it. Congratulations


----------



## JimC

Chris Matlock said:


> bought direct points at Aulani to put us at exactly 1,000 points!!!
> Copper Creek - 300
> Old Key West - 150
> Saratoga Springs - 200
> Riviera Resort - 50
> Aulani - 300



Congratulations and Welcome


----------



## Stargazer65

You know what would happen if I bought 1000 pts?
I'd log on to reserve my dream vacation, and then find out I need 1001 pts to book it.  
*sad trombone *


----------



## macman123

Ive now got some direct RVA points.

So I have 2845.

Thanks!


----------



## Stargazer65

macman123 said:


> Ive now got some direct RVA points.
> 
> So I have 2845.
> 
> Thanks!


How many resorts do you own at, and which is your favorite?


----------



## macman123

I own, BLT, VGF, RVA and SSR. I’ve never once stayed on property because of Covid travel restrictions........


----------



## cellomom

Congrats to all of you!
We’re half way there


----------



## macman123

Well done - keep plugging


----------



## JimC

macman123 said:


> Ive now got some direct RVA points.
> 
> So I have 2845.
> 
> Thanks!



Got it. Congratulations


----------



## JimC

macman123 said:


> I own, BLT, VGF, RVA and SSR. I’ve never once stayed on property because of Covid travel restrictions........



You need to enjoy the resorts!!!


----------



## Stargazer65

JimC said:


> You need to enjoy the resorts!!!


With a paltry 2845 points? 
I mean you could barely eek out only half a year out of that...sheeesh!


----------



## macman123

Stargazer65 said:


> With a paltry 2845 points?
> I mean you could barely eek out only half a year out of that...sheeesh!



Wait until VGF2 comes out. I will round up to 3000.......!


----------



## JimC

macman123 said:


> Wait until VGF2 comes out. I will round up to 3000.......!



I think you want to get some resort time in before the annual dues invoices arrive in 2022


----------



## macman123

JimC said:


> I think you want to get some resort time in before the annual dues invoices arrive in 2022



Well you need to speak to your President. UK nationals are banned at present.


----------



## JimC

macman123 said:


> Well you need to speak to your President. UK nationals are banned at present.



Unfortunately, that conversation is way above my pay grade.


----------



## macman123

JimC said:


> Unfortunately, that conversation is way above my pay grade.



Haha. I mean how hard can it really be to re-open travel? Most people here have been vaccinted.


----------



## DVC Doctor

I think we have a new leader at 8,160 points

Disboard member - Silverace

https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...500-wl-br-17-75pp-160-aulani-17-75pp.3842597/


----------



## Bellecruiser

What?  No way!  Gasp****


----------



## macman123

DVC Doctor said:


> I think we have a new leader at 8,160 points
> 
> Disboard member - Silverace
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...500-wl-br-17-75pp-160-aulani-17-75pp.3842597/



Might be banked points don't forget


----------



## SherylLC

DVC Doctor said:


> I think we have a new leader at 8,160 points
> 
> Disboard member - Silverace
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...500-wl-br-17-75pp-160-aulani-17-75pp.3842597/


WHOA!!! Impressive!


----------



## pirate33

SherylLC said:


> WHOA!!! Impressive!



OMG.  Wow.  I am in contract to buy another contract and just put in an offer on another.  If they both close, I will finally be able to join the club.  First bought in to DVC in 2014.


----------



## pirate33

macman123 said:


> My FIRST ever stay at DVC will be in VGF 3BR GV - if you are going to do it, might as well do it right!



This is living!


----------



## lehrsj

JimC said:


> *DVC 1000 Point Club*
> 
> 
> 1​agie65:5,6202​TinyTGO:5,4353​King Leonidas:4,5004​bongo59:3,2505​MickeyFan612:3,2266​akalucky1:3,1507​greenban:3,0298​Dracula:3,0289​tmc2469:3,00010​macman123:2,84511​Paul Stupin:2,77612​Galun:2,61013​DougEMG:2,59014​akalucky:2,50015​OhioDVC:2,47516​cruiseletters:2,30017​BlazerFan:2,26018​deebits:2,25019​DVC Dude:2,25020​tomandrobin:2,23521​2disneydads:2,20022​nuthut:2,15023​Disneydonnam:2,05024​Debbie H:2,00025​katzha:2,00026​DVCconvert:1,94727​joeyandangiesmom:1,90028​tworgs:1,82029​BEIRMUGG:1,75030​GEB@okw:1,75031​jnweinmann:1,70532​ColinA:1,70033​Lorana:1,67134​pangyal:1,65935​Dsnybob:1,63036​DVC Doctor:1,60037​HANKSCOZZ:1,60038​mlholster:1,60039​lah3hh:1,56040​Phatscott25:1,56041​hcortesis:1,53642​adminjedi:1,53343​bobbiwoz:1,50744​Nanajo1:1,50545​DVC Sue:1,50046​LoveMyDVC:1,50047​pmcpmc:1,50048​pineapplepalms:1,46549​DVCforMe:1,45550​TL-CP96:1,44551​fun4all:1,44052​MaryJ:1,42053​isyt:1,40554​iluvdisney:1,40155​sanddune:1,38656​kdweber:1,36657​jcf:1,35558​monorailmom:1,35059​PKK/MJK:1,35060​CaliAdventurer:1,34061​Sully:1,32562​WeLoveAriel0505:1,32063​wigdoutdismom:1,30164​calypso726:1,30065​Raising Disney Princesses:1,30066​wdw1972:1,29067​In Luv with Disney:1,28068​WorknFires:1,28069​Bellecruiser:1,27570​VallCopen:1,27571​DVC Mike:1,27172​marcybear:1,25073​ValW:1,24674​mwmuntz:1,23075​WebmasterPete:1,22076​Walker TR:1,21377​fgaini:1,20578​DoOverDreams:1,19579​Merlin Jones:1,19580​badeacon:1,18081​ddhoeg:1,17082​ILoveMyDVC:1,17083​MomsGoneGoofy:1,17084​princesscinderella:1,16585​TCRAIG:1,16586​goofyforwdw:1,15087​jscottnc:1,13488​wisbucky:1,11489​vek239:1,11390​lehrsj:1,11091​mikron:1,11092​mommacat56:1,11093​tomspixie:1,11094​Emily921:1,10595​beeadude:1,10096​BWVBart:1,10097​Joey7295:1,10098​Mkaiser1:1,10099​dancnorris:1,095100​Wrigleyville:1,090101​magicmommy:1,085102​CarolAnnC:1,080103​Kenito:1,080104​iloveokw:1,060105​jni1992:1,060106​LSchrow:1,060107​pciav:1,060108​rcs:1,060109​jimmiemcinpa:1,058110​mnra:1,056111​6mouselovers:1,050112​MikDor:1,050113​Minniespal:1,050114​suzysharp:1,050115​TiggMan:1,050116​brianthompson1:1,040117​Furch:1,040118​MickeyBobby:1,040119​ThisIsJason:1,040120​Candace:1,035121​FinnFogg:1,030122​Rob S:1,030123​maburke:1,026124​billyung:1,020125​kritter:1,020126​Iggipolka:1,010127​MrsG:1,010128​TexasChick123:1,010129​cgodzyk:1,000130​Chris Matlock:1,000131​dahwolf:1,000132​gingermouse17:1,000133​joksten2000:1,000134​marlogood:1,000135​matty204:1,000136​Peterd:1,000137​Purplejewel:1,000138​RangerPooh:1,000139​TENNDVC:1,000140​Terry S:1,000141​WalterS:1,000142​Windermere:1,000
> 
> *EDIT NOTES
> 07/26/05 to 12/31/19 archived*
> Edited 01/04/2020 to adjust Dracula and Phatscott25
> Edited 02/12/2020 to welcome Wrigleyville
> Edited 02/25/2020 to add WebmasterPete
> Edited 02/26/2020 to add Furch and adjust TexasChick123
> Edited 04/28/2020 to adjust monorailmom
> Edited 07/10/2020 to add Paul Stupin
> Edited 07/24/2020 to add TL-CP96
> Edited 08/14/2020 to add macman123
> Edited 09/02/2020 to add Lorana
> Edited 09/06/2020 to adjust Walker TR and add badeacon
> Edited 09/12/2020 to remove JessLCH and adjust TL-CP96
> Edited 10/02/2020 to add RangerPooh
> Edited 12/08/2020 to adjust bobbiwoz and Lorana
> Edited 12/13/2020 to add Kenito
> Edited 12/22/2020 to adjust macman123
> Edited 02/10/2021 to adjust Paul Stupin
> Edited 02/17/2021 to adjust monorailmom
> Edited 02/21/2021 to add Mkaiser1
> Edited 03/30/2021 to add FinnFogg and adjust TinyTGO
> Edited 04/05/2021 to add cgodzyk and ValW
> Edited 05/04/2021 to add ThisIsJason, princesscinderella and Galun; also to adjust Lorana, Mkaiser1, pineapplepalms and macman123
> Edited 05/08/2021 to adjust macman123, Paul Stupin and to add jscottnc
> Edited 05/23/2021 to adjust TinyTGO and add fgaini
> Edited 06/20/2021 to add ILoveMyDVC
> Edited 06/27/2021 to add Chris Matlock and adjust ILoveMyDVC
> Edited 07/05/2021 to adjust macman123



Please remove my name from this list.  Thanks


----------



## JimC

lehrsj said:


> Please remove my name from this list.  Thanks



Done


----------



## dclpluto

macman123 said:


> I own, BLT, VGF, RVA and SSR. I’ve never once stayed on property because of Covid travel restrictions........



you have 2,845 points and never once have you stayed on property. This must be a record.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

According to the Comproller's site, I am now at 1270!  Just waiting on Disney to load those last 100.


----------



## The Jackal

DVC Doctor said:


> I think we have a new leader at 8,160 points
> 
> Disboard member - Silverace
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/p...500-wl-br-17-75pp-160-aulani-17-75pp.3842597/


DVC as far as I know they will allow a couple to own up to 8,000 points maximum 4,000 at a resort.   On the DVC show Jerry said he knew people who had 8,000 points and had to sell to buy other points at new resorts.


----------



## DisneyTakeAllMyMoney

How do we get added to the list?  We have 2,349 as of today but are a week into ROFR for another 120 points at Aulani which will bring us to 2,469.  I've heard they never buy back Aulani so hoping we are safe on that one...


----------



## JimC

ILoveMyDVC said:


> According to the Comproller's site, I am now at 1270!  Just waiting on Disney to load those last 100.



Congratulations


----------



## JimC

DisneyTakeAllMyMoney said:


> How do we get added to the list?  We have 2,349 as of today but are a week into ROFR for another 120 points at Aulani which will bring us to 2,469.  I've heard they never buy back Aulani so hoping we are safe on that one...



Got it. Welcome


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

JimC said:


> Congratulations


Thank you!  I think I've landed in my sweet spot.


----------



## stlrod

Like Groucho Marx, I would never join a club that would have me as a member.  Here I am anyway.  Hit 1060 today.


----------



## Stargazer65

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Thank you!  I think I've landed in my sweet spot.


230 more would make a nice round 1500.


----------



## JimC

stlrod said:


> Like Groucho Marx, I would never join a club that would have me as a member.  Here I am anyway.  Hit 1060 today.



Congratulations and welcome


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Stargazer65 said:


> 230 more would make a nice round 1500.


I just signed a contract for 224 which will make it 1494 - too soon to post that here formally as it has to pass ROFR and all..


----------



## macman123

Updated total 2995 points. I just got another 150 PVB


----------



## JimC

macman123 said:


> Updated total 2995 points. I just got another 150 PVB



Got it. Congratulations


----------



## Lorana

Now at 1746.


----------



## JimC

Lorana said:


> Now at 1746.



Got it. Congratulations


----------



## pirate33

At last, I have joined this club.  1135 points.  Ding ding ding!!


----------



## pirate33

I'm thinking back on when I first bought DVC resale in 2014.  (All my contracts are resale.)  We were staying at Aulani and kept being asked if we were DVC members (at the restaurant, etc.)  We had rented a DVC unit and really loved it and Aulani.  I started obsessive studies of various boards and websites to learn about it and then plunged in.  What a treat to be able to have an apartment on Disney property with kitchen, washer/dryer, etc.  We have loved it.


----------



## eMoneyBug

cool thread


----------



## benedib99

You can add me to the list as well.  Currently holding steady at 2850.


----------



## CaliAdventurer

Added 200 at HHI for a total of 1540!  Have my eyes on a couple others too.  I need a vaccine for this addonitis!


----------



## Lorana

CaliAdventurer said:


> Added 200 at HHI for a total of 1540!  Have my eyes on a couple others too.  I need a vaccine for this addonitis!


It’s coming in January. ;-)


----------



## CaliAdventurer

Lorana said:


> It’s coming in January. ;-)


BINGO!!  You’re right on the money (literally!)


----------



## JimC

pirate33 said:


> At last, I have joined this club.  1135 points.  Ding ding ding!!



Congratulations and welcome


----------



## JimC

benedib99 said:


> You can add me to the list as well.  Currently holding steady at 2850.



Congratulations and welcome


----------



## JimC

CaliAdventurer said:


> Added 200 at HHI for a total of 1540!  Have my eyes on a couple others too.  I need a vaccine for this addonitis!



Got it and congratulations


----------



## E2ME2

Maistre Gracey said:


> JimC has been the "new" keeper of the flame, after our last keeper retired.
> 
> It's just a fun thing, and I would hope nobody takes it personally.
> 
> Thanx for taking on the task of the flame keeper, Jim!
> 
> MG


I think this is a great thread -- and I hope to join your ranks soon.
I only have 665 as of now, but I started with 210, and have an incurable case of Addonitis!


----------



## DVC Doctor

I think this list is getting way too crowded and needs to be changed to the 2,000 point club to make it more exclusive and have a secret handshake for the members


----------



## macman123

Did a good job.

I’ve added another 150 points so 3145


----------



## BWV Dreamin

macman123 said:


> Did a good job.
> 
> I’ve added another 150 points so 3145


Love your home resort choices BTW…


----------



## macman123

BWV Dreamin said:


> Love your home resort choices BTW…



Thank you very much. They are some top end ones (BLT/VGF/RIV etc) then good sleep around points in terms of dues etc PVB and SSR


----------



## DisDad-

So I have to ask, how many of you finance your purchases?
And do you use the points exclusively for personal use or do you rent some of the points out annually? 
We currently have 450 (200 BCV Direct and 250 VGF resale) both purchased within the last month.
And within the next year I’ll be looking to add another 225 PVB, 200 BLT, and a 200 SSR (all resale) which would put us over 1000. 
For us some temporarily financed and we plan on using these points for our own vacations. No intention on renting points.


----------



## macman123

So far I have 200 on finance with Monera but that's it. I am hoping to pay that off by the end of the year.

I use a lot and rent enough to pay dues on the annual allotment.


----------



## jkips

DisDad- said:


> So I have to ask, how many of you finance your purchases?
> And do you use the points exclusively for personal use or do you rent some of the points out annually?
> We currently have 450 (200 BCV Direct and 250 VGF resale) both purchased within the last month.
> And within the next year I’ll be looking to add another 225 PVB, 200 BLT, and a 200 SSR (all resale) which would put us over 1000.
> For us some temporarily financed and we plan on using these points for our own vacations. No intention on renting points.


I’ve never felt comfortable financing my purchases - the rates aren’t that attractive and I probably focus more on bearish scenarios than is necessary - but I totally understand why others would.   I do typically rent some points out.   The big benefit for us is being able to host family and friends on trips.   It’s much cheaper and easier than buying and maintaining a 2nd home.


----------



## DisDad-

jkips said:


> I’ve never felt comfortable financing my purchases - the rates aren’t that attractive and I probably focus more on bearish scenarios than is necessary - but I totally understand why others would.   I do typically rent some points out.   The big benefit for us is being able to host family and friends on trips.   It’s much cheaper and easier than buying and maintaining a 2nd home.



The second home view is pretty much how I look at it. Before committing to DVC, we looked at a potential second home in the area. But once you factor in all of the carrying costs associated with a second property for just a few weeks of use annually, DVC was actually the cheaper and most useful option. At this point our thought is just for personal use but I’ve been reading a lot about high point holders renting out points to cover the maintenance fees which actually is a good idea at the high demand resorts that will maintain their long term value.


----------



## calypso726

DisDad- said:


> So I have to ask, how many of you finance your purchases?
> And do you use the points exclusively for personal use or do you rent some of the points out annually?
> We currently have 450 (200 BCV Direct and 250 VGF resale) both purchased within the last month.
> And within the next year I’ll be looking to add another 225 PVB, 200 BLT, and a 200 SSR (all resale) which would put us over 1000.
> For us some temporarily financed and we plan on using these points for our own vacations. No intention on renting points.



None of our purchases, resale or direct have been financed. This isn’t to say we would not consider doing so under the right circumstances.

I would say we use our points almost exclusively for personal use. We have rented out some of our points a handful of times over the years. A couple of times have been for friends to use. We rented out once to David’s so we could subsidize paying for a stay at the MiraCosta in Tokyo Disney Sea. I’d do that again in a heartbeat.


----------



## pineapplepalms

DisDad- said:


> So I have to ask, how many of you finance your purchases?
> And do you use the points exclusively for personal use or do you rent some of the points out annually?
> We currently have 450 (200 BCV Direct and 250 VGF resale) both purchased within the last month.
> And within the next year I’ll be looking to add another 225 PVB, 200 BLT, and a 200 SSR (all resale) which would put us over 1000.
> For us some temporarily financed and we plan on using these points for our own vacations. No intention on renting points.



We didn’t finance any of our points. We have a mix of direct and resale points across 5 home resorts. We primarily use our points for our family, but occasionally have brought other family/friends along. We haven’t rented and don’t plan to. We get 1BR or 2BR villas with an occasional GV, so we can definitely use the points up in a normal year especially with trips to DLR and WDW (and also plan on Aulani since we’re in CA). I think we have enough now… unless DLT is really appealing.


----------



## E2ME2

DisDad- said:


> The second home view is pretty much how I look at it. Before committing to DVC, we looked at a potential second home in the area. But once you factor in all of the carrying costs associated with a second property for just a few weeks of use annually, DVC was actually the cheaper and most useful option. At this point our thought is just for personal use but I’ve been reading a lot about high point holders renting out points to cover the maintenance fees which actually is a good idea at the high demand resorts that will maintain their long term value.


"Ditto That"!
We use our 665 Points for our 2nd-Home scenario, also.
We "SnowBird" each year to avoid Winter in the Mid-Atlantic region, and we found DVC to be a better alternative than buying a place that we would only use 2 months per year, just as DisDad stated, above. It's 'hassle-free" compared to having a property manager, paying annual property taxes, carrying insurance, etc.....  And, based on current demand and resale prices, we could get out quickly if we needed to, and potentially come out ahead financially.
In the interim, we plan to maximize our usage.  We had >4 weeks in Studios in 2021, and we have 7 weeks booked for 2022.
We took advantage of the Covid-Price-Dip last year, and added on before the prices rebounded.
OH - and we financed our original purchase of Direct points in 2011, but only for 1 month at prevailing market rates, before using our HELOC to cover the balance.  All of our Resale add-ons have been cash purchases.  We did add on a small amount "Direct", a few years ago, and took advantage of free-financing for 6-months on our Disney Visa, plus the CC Points.


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Officialy at 1494 as of today!  It's a happy, happy day!


----------



## JimC

macman123 said:


> Did a good job.
> 
> I’ve added another 150 points so 3145



Got it. Congratulations


----------



## JimC

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Officialy at 1494 as of today!  It's a happy, happy day!



Got it. Congratulations


----------



## macman123

JimC said:


> Got it. Congratulations



Thanks


----------



## Galun

Update to 3220 points.  Thanks.


----------



## Lorana

DisDad- said:


> So I have to ask, how many of you finance your purchases?
> And do you use the points exclusively for personal use or do you rent some of the points out annually?
> We currently have 450 (200 BCV Direct and 250 VGF resale) both purchased within the last month.
> And within the next year I’ll be looking to add another 225 PVB, 200 BLT, and a 200 SSR (all resale) which would put us over 1000.
> For us some temporarily financed and we plan on using these points for our own vacations. No intention on renting points.


We paid cash (credit card) for all of our purchases, though we did take advantage of the 6-9 month 0% financing and 2% back with the Disney Visa.

We mostly use for personal use, and intend when we retire to use it to snowbird part of the winter in WDW.  However, we have and do rent out some points from time to time when we aren’t going to use them and/or to offset MFs. For example, we rented out points we had banked for a big family trip we postponed due to Covid.


----------



## gharter

Galun said:


> Update to 3220 points.  Thanks.


So happy to not pay your dues bill each year.   
We have about 400 points in 2 contracts and for us that is enough.  For those who want more, I understand and hope you enjoy multiple trips. For us, 2 trips a year is enough.


----------



## Galun

gharter said:


> So happy to not pay your dues bill each year.



That’s one way to look at it.  The other way is how much it would have cost to book the same rooms from Disney.  I prefer the second way.


----------



## gharter

Galun said:


> That’s one way to look at it.  The other way is how much it would have cost to book the same rooms from Disney.  I prefer the second way.


We don't go frequently enough to be able to use 1000 points a year is actually the main reason for us to not join the 1000 point club.


----------



## pirate33

Up to 1,365 as of Friday.  I’m shuffling things around so I will probably be on a downward trend next year…


----------



## JimC

Galun said:


> Update to 3220 points.  Thanks.



Got it. Congratulations


----------



## JimC

pirate33 said:


> Up to 1,365 as of Friday.  I’m shuffling things around so I will probably be on a downward trend next year…



Got it. Congratulations


----------



## Aussie RJ

I’m in! 1035 points. We have joined the 2 bedroom crowd. DW and I have said no more, except maybe DLH


----------



## Type1ofaKind

Wow!  I am super jealous!  I am having a hard time getting hubby to let me buy an initial 150 points!  Eventually I know he will but I am really having to sell it to him.  How do you all do it if you have a spouse that is not a complete Disney person like you are (well other than buying behind their back, which trust me I have thought about )?


----------



## JimC

Aussie RJ said:


> I’m in! 1035 points. We have joined the 2 bedroom crowd. DW and I have said no more, except maybe DLH



Welcome home! Congratulations


----------



## Lorana

While I'm still waiting for my closed resale contracts to appear, I will be at 1896 as soon as they do.

I have one more in ROFR, but I'm fully expecting that one to be taken.


----------



## macman123

Ive added AUL, so Im up to 3,300 now


----------



## JoeA

I am just kinda curious but does anyone know what the most points owned are now?


----------



## The Jackal

JoeA said:


> I am just kinda curious but does anyone know what the most points owned are now?


From what I understand is DVC will let you own 8,000 points if 2 people are listed on the contract. You cannot own more than 4,000 at a resort. On an early DVC show Jerry from DVCstore.com stated that he a a couple of clients that were are 8,000 points and they have to sell some in order to buy a new resort when they open. So there are some with 8,000 points.


----------



## Blizzyblizz

I'm at 3,745 4,100 points


----------



## Lorana

Lorana said:


> While I'm still waiting for my closed resale contracts to appear, I will be at 1896 as soon as they do.
> 
> I have one more in ROFR, but I'm fully expecting that one to be taken.


To my surprise, it passed ROFR!  
Up to 1971 now.
That’s too close to 2000 so I’m sure we’ll add something on. But likely wait to see what VGF2 is offered at, or what DLT offer is. If Reflections returns, I’ll hold out for that. But we may add a few more points to AKV too… we’ll see what 2022 brings!


----------



## Hjs33

Bought a CCV and that just put me over.  At 1,160 now!!!


----------



## JimC

macman123 said:


> Ive added AUL, so Im up to 3,300 now



Got it. Congratulations


----------



## JimC

Blizzyblizz said:


> I'm at 3,745 4,100 points



Welcome


----------



## JimC

Lorana said:


> To my surprise, it passed ROFR!
> Up to 1971 now.
> That’s too close to 2000 so I’m sure we’ll add something on. But likely wait to see what VGF2 is offered at, or what DLT offer is. If Reflections returns, I’ll hold out for that. But we may add a few more points to AKV too… we’ll see what 2022 brings!



Got it. Congratulations


----------



## JimC

Hjs33 said:


> Bought a CCV and that just put me over.  At 1,160 now!!!



Welcome


----------



## Spivey378

Ya’ll crazy. In a fun way.


----------



## DisneyTakeAllMyMoney

Added 120 more at Aulani and went from 2,349 to 2,469


----------



## Lorana

Just passed ROFR on 100 AKV points, so that brings me up to 2071. I think I can stop now…


----------



## gisele2

Lorana said:


> Just passed ROFR on 100 AKV points, so that brings me up to 2071. I think I can stop now…


Good luck


----------



## JimC

DisneyTakeAllMyMoney said:


> Added 120 more at Aulani and went from 2,349 to 2,469


 
Got it. Congratulations


----------



## JimC

Lorana said:


> Just passed ROFR on 100 AKV points, so that brings me up to 2071. I think I can stop now…



Got it. Congratulations


----------



## bobbiwoz

A DSon had been adamant about not visiting DHHI resort, and recently took a trip to SC’s Low Country, and would like to give the resort a try.  We will be ready to accommodate him when he’s ready.  We added on 40 more HHI points.


----------



## JimC

bobbiwoz said:


> A DSon had been adamant about not visiting DHHI resort, and recently took a trip to SC’s Low Country, and would like to give the resort a try.  We will be ready to accommodate him when he’s ready.  We added on 40 more HHI points.



Got it.  Congratulations


----------



## Isamar

Hi! I’m new here and just found this thread. Hubby & I now own a total of 1350 points after a recent BLT purchase. We’re torn between thinking we must have been crazy to buy more, and thrilled to be planning a post-Christmas stay at BLT! (We also have points at BWV & OKW.)


----------



## JimC

Isamar said:


> Hi! I’m new here and just found this thread. Hubby & I now own a total of 1350 points after a recent BLT purchase. We’re torn between thinking we must have been crazy to buy more, and thrilled to be planning a post-Christmas stay at BLT! (We also have points at BWV & OKW.)



Congratulations and Welcome


----------



## bobbiwoz

Isamar said:


> Hi! I’m new here and just found this thread. Hubby & I now own a total of 1350 points after a recent BLT purchase. We’re torn between thinking we must have been crazy to buy more, and thrilled to be planning a post-Christmas stay at BLT! (We also have points at BWV & OKW.)


Post Christmas, for NYE at BLT?  That’s what we’re planning, NYE at BLT!


----------



## Isamar

bobbiwoz said:


> Post Christmas, for NYE at BLT?  That’s what we’re planning, NYE at BLT!


Yup! We usually go every year for NYE but this year will be the first time at BLT. We usually arrive around December 27 or 28, and stay until about January 7.


----------



## monorailmom

Just added on again, more AKL points for us!  Total now is 1510.  I'd like to say that's enough and we'll stop looking at more points, but we all know that isn't gonna happen LOL!!


----------



## JimC

monorailmom said:


> Just added on again, more AKL points for us!  Total now is 1510.  I'd like to say that's enough and we'll stop looking at more points, but we all know that isn't gonna happen LOL!!



Got it. Congratulations


----------



## wendy welcher

Finally made it to the club! 1st contract was 200 @ OKW, then 200 @ AKL, 150 VGF, 270 @ PVB, 25 more for OKW, then 100 more @OKW. 100 @ Riviera today takes me to 1,045. Closing on final OKW add on in June for 50 more for a total of 1,095 if that contract passes RoFR. WooHoo!!!


----------



## Bellecruiser

Welcome!


----------



## shawnbrig

Currently I have 3727 points with one future add on planned at the new Disneyland Towers.  Addonitis is real!

Once upon a time I purchased one AKL contract with 110 points. Once upon a time was in 2012. By 2021 one contract had grown to eighteen contracts.

PLY - 1202 - direct
AKL - 620 - direct
BLT - 350 - direct 100, resale 250
RIV - 480 - direct 150, resale 330
VGF - 405 - direct
SSR - 320 - direct 50, resale 270
AUL - 300 - direct
OKW - 50 - direct


----------



## ITGirl50

Our last contract closed today! Puts us to 1120

AKV - 225 2007 direct
BLT - 175 2010 direct
BRV - 220 2017 resale
CCV - 300 2021 direct
BLT - 200 2022 resale

We want to add more at CCV so we can stay 5 nights in a cabin every year. We bought direct last year and got to stay 5 nights in December (since we got two years of points) and we want to make that every year now. The rest of the points are used for various trips throughout the year and Aulani. We always stay in a 1 or 2 bedroom. We are hoping to retire in our 50s (1-2 years from now) and make more, slower paced visits to WDW and Aulani. With a big trip not Disney every year.


----------



## JimC

wendy welcher said:


> Finally made it to the club! 1st contract was 200 @ OKW, then 200 @ AKL, 150 VGF, 270 @ PVB, 25 more for OKW, then 100 more @OKW. 100 @ Riviera today takes me to 1,045. Closing on final OKW add on in June for 50 more for a total of 1,095 if that contract passes RoFR. WooHoo!!!



Congratulations and Welcome


----------



## JimC

shawnbrig said:


> Currently I have 3727 points with one future add on planned at the new Disneyland Towers.  Addonitis is real!
> 
> Once upon a time I purchased one AKL contract with 110 points. Once upon a time was in 2012. By 2021 one contract had grown to eighteen contracts.
> 
> PLY - 1202 - direct
> AKL - 620 - direct
> BLT - 350 - direct 100, resale 250
> RIV - 480 - direct 150, resale 330
> VGF - 405 - direct
> SSR - 320 - direct 50, resale 270
> AUL - 300 - direct
> OKW - 50 - direct



Congratulations and Welcome


----------



## JimC

ITGirl50 said:


> Our last contract closed today! Puts us to 1120
> 
> AKV - 225 2007 direct
> BLT - 175 2010 direct
> BRV - 220 2017 resale
> CCV - 300 2021 direct
> BLT - 200 2022 resale
> 
> We want to add more at CCV so we can stay 5 nights in a cabin every year. We bought direct last year and got to stay 5 nights in December (since we got two years of points) and we want to make that every year now. The rest of the points are used for various trips throughout the year and Aulani. We always stay in a 1 or 2 bedroom. We are hoping to retire in our 50s (1-2 years from now) and make more, slower paced visits to WDW and Aulani. With a big trip not Disney every year.



Congratulations and Welcome


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

Hi, 1155 here with an additional 310 awaiting rofr at vgf and pvb….looks like those should pass!


----------



## Flynn's Gal

I'm in! Exactly 1000 thanks to the BLT incentives. I've been waiting for DVC to add my AKL contract to my membership to post it here. 

BLT - 150 direct
BCV - 550 resale
AKL - 50 resale
BLT - 250 direct


----------



## Paul Stupin

More points! My new total is 3230


----------



## Lorana

As my resales have finally closed, it's safe to add them here.  I'm now up to a total of 2121 points!  Normally I'm not a fan of odd numbers, but there's a nice symmetry to that one.  I'd say that's where we are staying, but I am sure I will be enticed to buy more in the future (especially if they build Reflections!).


ResortUYDirect PointsResale PointsTotal Points OwnedBoulder Ridge VillasSep127168295Animal Kingdom VillasSep60350410Copper CreekSep354395749Riviera ResortSep230230Saratoga SpringsSep150150Hilton Head IslandSep25100125PolynesianSep100100Grand CalifornianOct6262


----------



## JimC

Ssplashhmtn said:


> Hi, 1155 here with an additional 310 awaiting rofr at vgf and pvb….looks like those should pass!



Congratulations and welcome


----------



## JimC

Flynn's Gal said:


> I'm in! Exactly 1000 thanks to the BLT incentives. I've been waiting for DVC to add my AKL contract to my membership to post it here.
> 
> BLT - 150 direct
> BCV - 550 resale
> AKL - 50 resale
> BLT - 250 direct



Congratulations and welcome


----------



## JimC

Paul Stupin said:


> More points! My new total is 3230



Got it. Congratulations


----------



## JimC

Lorana said:


> As my resales have finally closed, it's safe to add them here.  I'm now up to a total of 2121 points!  Normally I'm not a fan of odd numbers, but there's a nice symmetry to that one.  I'd say that's where we are staying, but I am sure I will be enticed to buy more in the future (especially if they build Reflections!).
> 
> 
> ResortUYDirect PointsResale PointsTotal Points OwnedBoulder Ridge VillasSep127168295Animal Kingdom VillasSep60350410Copper CreekSep354395749Riviera ResortSep230230Saratoga SpringsSep150150Hilton Head IslandSep25100125PolynesianSep100100Grand CalifornianOct6262



Got it. Congratulations


----------



## theww228

Finally made it to the club, I never dreamed I would be here, but somehow over the past 13 years I have stumbled into it. 
BRV - 200 resale
CCV - 300 resale 
BWV - 200 resale 
CCV - 175 resale 
VGF2 - 225 direct 
1,100 total and my wife informed me that we are finished, but I have heard that before.


----------



## JimC

theww228 said:


> Finally made it to the club, I never dreamed I would be here, but somehow over the past 13 years I have stumbled into it.
> BRV - 200 resale
> CCV - 300 resale
> BWV - 200 resale
> CCV - 175 resale
> VGF2 - 225 direct
> 1,100 total and my wife informed me that we are finished, but I have heard that before.



Congratulations. Welcome


----------



## WestCoastDVC

Didn't think this day would come when I first found this forum, but we are at 1,010 after adding 200 VGF direct.


----------



## JimC

WestCoastDVC said:


> Didn't think this day would come when I first found this forum, but we are at 1,010 after adding 200 VGF direct.



Congratulations and Welcome


----------



## ILoveMyDVC

Hi JimC, 
I just closed on Monday on what should be my last DVC contract.  A fab deal for OKW E @ 129/pt. Making the grand total 1644.
Many thanks for keeping the list.


----------



## JimC

ILoveMyDVC said:


> Hi JimC,
> I just closed on Monday on what should be my last DVC contract.  A fab deal for OKW E @ 129/pt. Making the grand total 1644.
> Many thanks for keeping the list.



Got it. Congratulations  

(If I had a dollar for every time I heard those words -- should be my last DVC contract. Good luck with that!)


----------



## theMoreDisneytheBetter

We are officially over 1,000 now! 1,025 with VGF.

I can't even begin to think about what happens in 2042 when most of our points disappear.


----------



## macman123

I now have 3,500 as j added on 200 VGF2!


----------



## macman123

JimC said:


> Got it. Congratulations
> 
> (If I had a dollar for every time I heard those words -- should be my last DVC contract. Good luck with that!)



dont I know it. I thought I would stop at 1,000 …….


----------



## theww228

theww228 said:


> Finally made it to the club, I never dreamed I would be here, but somehow over the past 13 years I have stumbled into it.
> BRV - 200 resale
> CCV - 300 resale
> BWV - 200 resale
> CCV - 175 resale
> VGF2 - 225 direct
> 1,100 total and my wife informed me that we are finished, but I have heard that before.


We decided to add 75 more points to the 225 GFV2 while we were at. Brings the total of GFV2 to 300 and total point count to 1,175. 
Looks like we made it a week from the previous post where said we were done adding on. Oh well, I didn’t really believe it at the time.


----------



## JimC

theMoreDisneytheBetter said:


> We are officially over 1,000 now! 1,025 with VGF.
> 
> I can't even begin to think about what happens in 2042 when most of our points disappear.



Congratulations and Welcome 

My wife and I will be in our mid-80s in 2042. I suspect it will be less of an issue for us.


----------



## JimC

macman123 said:


> I now have 3,500 as j added on 200 VGF2!



Got it. Congratulations


----------



## JimC

theww228 said:


> We decided to add 75 more points to the 225 GFV2 while we were at. Brings the total of GFV2 to 300 and total point count to 1,175.
> Looks like we made it a week from the previous post where said we were done adding on. Oh well, I didn’t really believe it at the time.



Got it and congratulations


----------



## monorailmom

Remember when I said that were likely still not done adding on?  

Today we added on at VGF!  We honeymooned at GF in 1990, and the past several years have been paying cash to stay there for our anniversary each year.  The "Disney math" told us that overall it will be cheaper to have a contract there, so here we are!  Adding on is always exciting, but this one seems extra special to us.


----------



## JimC

monorailmom said:


> Remember when I said that were likely still not done adding on?
> 
> Today we added on at VGF!  We honeymooned at GF in 1990, and the past several years have been paying cash to stay there for our anniversary each year.  The "Disney math" told us that overall it will be cheaper to have a contract there, so here we are!  Adding on is always exciting, but this one seems extra special to us.


Congratulations. Update the total for us.  My wife and I honeymooned at the Contemporary. That was long ago when the price was about $50 a night.


----------



## monorailmom

JimC said:


> Congratulations. Update the total for us.  My wife and I honeymooned at the Contemporary. That was long ago when the price was about $50 a night.


Sorry about that, new total is 1635.

I still have all the paperwork and confirmations from our honeymoon.  I've really got to pull them out one of these days!


----------



## JimC

monorailmom said:


> Sorry about that, new total is 1635.
> 
> I still have all the paperwork and confirmations from our honeymoon.  I've really got to pull them out one of these days!



Got it. Had to get it posted this evening. Did not want an update on 4/1


----------



## Emily921

Just bought a 150 OKW (E)  resale so now my total is 1715.


----------



## Blizzyblizz

We’re up to 4,925 now after adding on at VGF.


----------



## zachatak

It just happened.  Passed ROFR and are now at 1110.


----------



## pirate33

Isamar said:


> Yup! We usually go every year for NYE but this year will be the first time at BLT. We usually arrive around December 27 or 28, and stay until about January 7.


OMG, I did virtually the same thing last year and loved it.  Doing it again with friends this year.  So fun.


----------



## pirate33

Just sold a resale contract and bought 300 direct points at VGF last month at the existing member price.  Now at 1490.  Was at 1665 for a couple weeks, which was a little scary.    I am still going to sell one or maybe two resale contracts later this year once rentals are completed as 1490 is still a little too much for me.  Still executing my plan to adjust use years that will be better for me long term.


----------



## Ssplashhmtn

Ssplashhmtn said:


> Hi, 1155 here with an additional 310 awaiting rofr at vgf and pvb….looks like those should pass!


Hi, now at 1615.  Excited to now have a blue card (VGF2).


----------



## JimC

Emily921 said:


> Just bought a 150 OKW (E)  resale so now my total is 1715.


Got it. Congratulations


----------



## JimC

Blizzyblizz said:


> We’re up to 4,925 now after adding on at VGF.


Got it. Congratulations


----------



## JimC

zachatak said:


> It just happened.  Passed ROFR and are now at 1110.


Welcome and congratulations


----------



## JimC

pirate33 said:


> Just sold a resale contract and bought 300 direct points at VGF last month at the existing member price.  Now at 1490.  Was at 1665 for a couple weeks, which was a little scary.    I am still going to sell one or maybe two resale contracts later this year once rentals are completed as 1490 is still a little too much for me.  Still executing my plan to adjust use years that will be better for me long term.


Got it. Good luck with the realignment


----------



## JimC

Ssplashhmtn said:


> Hi, now at 1615.  Excited to now have a blue card (VGF2).



Got it and congratulations


----------



## dlam32

Direct: Riv 260/Poly 60
Resale: Riv 300/VGC 320/Aulani 450
Total: 1390


----------



## UrsulaWantsYourSoul

congrats!


----------



## Robin"D"

as of Tuesday May 2nd, we are now owners of 1050 points:
225 direct: BLT
125 direct: SSR
200 resale: VB
500 resale: Aulani
Happy to be part of this club!
Robin & Angel 'D'


----------



## theww228

theww228 said:


> We decided to add 75 more points to the 225 GFV2 while we were at. Brings the total of GFV2 to 300 and total point count to 1,175.
> Looks like we made it a week from the previous post where said we were done adding on. Oh well, I didn’t really believe it at the time.


Just added 375 RIV points to bring the total up to 1500.


----------



## Phatscott25

Kind of forgot about this thread until it got bumped recently. Anyway, added 300 at VGF2 to bring my total to 1,860.


----------



## JimC

dlam32 said:


> Direct: Riv 260/Poly 60
> Resale: Riv 300/VGC 320/Aulani 450
> Total: 1390


Congratulations and welcome


----------



## JimC

RobinD said:


> as of Tuesday May 2nd, we are now owners of 1050 points:
> 225 direct: BLT
> 125 direct: SSR
> 200 resale: VB
> 500 resale: Aulani
> Happy to be part of this club!
> Robin & Angel 'D'



Congratulations and welcome


----------



## JimC

theww228 said:


> Just added 375 RIV points to bring the total up to 1500.


Got it. Congratulations


----------



## JimC

Phatscott25 said:


> Kind of forgot about this thread until it got bumped recently. Anyway, added 300 at VGF2 to bring my total to 1,860.


Got it. Congratulations


----------



## Pens Fan

I'm happy to say, we just joined the club!!!  

We now have:

Copper Creek direct - 500
Copper Creek resale - 375
Hilton Head resale - 210

Total - 1085

We have one more resale contract with a delayed closing, so I will update with that one in July.  But for now, we are thrilled to be a part of this club!


----------



## Stargazer65

Pens Fan said:


> We have one more resale contract with a delayed closing, so I will update with that one in July.


What resort?


----------



## Pens Fan

Stargazer65 said:


> What resort?


More Copper Creek  .  What can I say?  We kind of love that place!  We'll have another 150 points when it closes in July.


----------



## wnielsen1

Pens Fan said:


> More Copper Creek  .  What can I say?  We kind of love that place!  We'll have another 150 points when it closes in July.


Cabins & GVs!


----------



## JimC

Pens Fan said:


> I'm happy to say, we just joined the club!!!
> 
> We now have:
> 
> Copper Creek direct - 500
> Copper Creek resale - 375
> Hilton Head resale - 210
> 
> Total - 1085
> 
> We have one more resale contract with a delayed closing, so I will update with that one in July.  But for now, we are thrilled to be a part of this club!


Congratulations and welcome


----------



## theww228

theww228 said:


> Just added 375 RIV points to bring the total up to 1500.


Just added my first poly points, 150 points bringing the total to 1650.


----------



## dahwolf

1300 points now.  Added on at Grand Floridian 300 points in March.


----------



## JimC

theww228 said:


> Just added my first poly points, 150 points bringing the total to 1650.


Got it. Congratulations


----------



## JimC

dahwolf said:


> 1300 points now.  Added on at Grand Floridian 300 points in March.


Got it. Congratulations


----------



## TheWitvlietBunch

Just added two new contracts direct giving a total of 1,100.  Happy to finally be in the club! 
Grand Floridian - 204 April - Resale
Grand Floridian - 240 April - Direct
Grand Floridian - 200 April - Resale
Grand Floridian - 100 April - Resale
Grand Floridian - 256 April - Direct
Grand Floridian - 100 April - Direct


----------



## NVDISFamily

TheWitvlietBunch said:


> Just added two new contracts direct giving a total of 1,100.  Happy to finally be in the club!
> Grand Floridian - 204 April - Resale
> Grand Floridian - 240 April - Direct
> Grand Floridian - 200 April - Resale
> Grand Floridian - 100 April - Resale
> Grand Floridian - 256 April - Direct
> Grand Floridian - 100 April - Direct


Nice! Congrats.


----------



## NVDISFamily

Just passed ROFR on our last set of points to complete our buy in to DVC. Got two young kiddos that are at the awesome age that should allow for at least 15 to 25 years of fun and we hope they will still love going with us to Aulani or other places for the next 40 years (or we can spoil the grandkids by then). As a west coast family for some reason we never really heard about DVC. With our young family we started watching more videos about Disneyland and other Disney stuff over the past 18 to 24 months. For some reason the YouTube gods started to share the videos from Pete and crew about DVC and we started doing or homework for about the last 6 months. Started with a goal to get VGC points but then decided we wanted to also be able to travel to WDW to see family on the East Coast for reunions and other fun. Big thanks to Pete and the crew for the content!

VGC 520
RVA 500
CCV 100

Total 1120


----------



## TheWitvlietBunch

NVDISFamily said:


> Just passed ROFR on our last set of points to complete our buy in to DVC. Got two young kiddos that are at the awesome age that should allow for at least 15 to 25 years of fun and we hope they will still love going with us to Aulani or other places for the next 40 years (or we can spoil the grandkids by then). As a west coast family for some reason we never really heard about DVC. With our young family we started watching more videos about Disneyland and other Disney stuff over the past 18 to 24 months. For some reason the YouTube gods started to share the videos from Pete and crew about DVC and we started doing or homework for about the last 6 months. Started with a goal to get VGC points but then decided we wanted to also be able to travel to WDW to see family on the East Coast for reunions and other fun. Big thanks to Pete and the crew for the content!
> 
> VGC 520
> RVA 500
> CCV 100
> 
> Total 1120


Congrats!


----------



## JimC

TheWitvlietBunch said:


> Just added two new contracts direct giving a total of 1,100.  Happy to finally be in the club!
> Grand Floridian - 204 April - Resale
> Grand Floridian - 240 April - Direct
> Grand Floridian - 200 April - Resale
> Grand Floridian - 100 April - Resale
> Grand Floridian - 256 April - Direct
> Grand Floridian - 100 April - Direct



Got it. Congratulations and Welcome


----------



## JimC

NVDISFamily said:


> Just passed ROFR on our last set of points to complete our buy in to DVC. Got two young kiddos that are at the awesome age that should allow for at least 15 to 25 years of fun and we hope they will still love going with us to Aulani or other places for the next 40 years (or we can spoil the grandkids by then). As a west coast family for some reason we never really heard about DVC. With our young family we started watching more videos about Disneyland and other Disney stuff over the past 18 to 24 months. For some reason the YouTube gods started to share the videos from Pete and crew about DVC and we started doing or homework for about the last 6 months. Started with a goal to get VGC points but then decided we wanted to also be able to travel to WDW to see family on the East Coast for reunions and other fun. Big thanks to Pete and the crew for the content!
> 
> VGC 520
> RVA 500
> CCV 100
> 
> Total 1120


 Got it. Congratulations and Welcome


----------



## macman123

Ive got another 200 RIV points taking me to 3,700 

I think I have a problem....


----------



## NVDISFamily

macman123 said:


> Ive got another 200 RIV points taking me to 3,700
> 
> I think I have a problem....


There are never enough RIV points  We love the rooms there.


----------



## macman123

NVDISFamily said:


> There are never enough RIV points  We love the rooms there.



Having stayed there before it really is superior to VGF. I hate, hate, hate the restrictions but the rooms are sooooo nice. That's 400 RIV now, which should do me.

Now just to wait for Poly 2!


----------



## NVDISFamily

Sigh… I need a DVC add-on support group. We’re just a few points shy of getting what we really wanted at CCV so added on another 50 there. LIkely need another 150 to 200 over time but really I’m done now for at lest 2 to 3 years 

520 VGC
500 RIV
150 CCV

1170 total.

Sorry Jim for having you change me so soon


----------



## Mexacajun

Darn, I didn’t know this board existed. I bought my first contract March of this year abs then quickly added 3 more to get me to 950. I was feeling like I was done for a while but now I want to be on this board!!! I definitely have a problem.


----------



## wnielsen1

Mexacajun said:


> Darn, I didn’t know this board existed. I bought my first contract March of this year abs then quickly added 3 more to get me to 950. I was feeling like I was done for a while but now I want to be on this board!!! I definitely have a problem.


Call your guide.  Just a little 50 pointer.  You can fix this problem TODAY.


----------



## Heroes_or_Villains

NVDISFamily said:


> Just passed ROFR on our last set of points to complete our buy in to DVC. Got two young kiddos that are at the awesome age that should allow for at least 15 to 25 years of fun and we hope they will still love going with us to Aulani or other places for the next 40 years (or we can spoil the grandkids by then). As a west coast family for some reason we never really heard about DVC. With our young family we started watching more videos about Disneyland and other Disney stuff over the past 18 to 24 months. For some reason the YouTube gods started to share the videos from Pete and crew about DVC and we started doing or homework for about the last 6 months. Started with a goal to get VGC points but then decided we wanted to also be able to travel to WDW to see family on the East Coast for reunions and other fun. Big thanks to Pete and the crew for the content!
> 
> VGC 520
> RVA 500
> CCV 100
> 
> Total 1120


Congrats! And now officially I have a new goal - joining the 1000+ points club!


----------



## NVDISFamily

Mexacajun said:


> Darn, I didn’t know this board existed. I bought my first contract March of this year abs then quickly added 3 more to get me to 950. I was feeling like I was done for a while but now I want to be on this board!!! I definitely have a problem.


So close. But please don’t add points on just for this thread (not that I have any room to suggest moderation in getting into DVC). Do you have points at Disneyland Resort? I’m guessing that VDH is going to break quite a few people into the 1k club


----------



## NVDISFamily

Heroes_or_Villains said:


> Congrats! And now officially I have a new goal - joining the 1000+ points club!


Points are fun!


----------



## Pens Fan

Our last resale contract with a delayed closing finally closed today!  We are now adding 150 more points to our totals.

Our new totals:

Copper Creek direct - 500
Copper Creek resale - 525
Hilton Head resale - 210

Total - 1235


----------



## NVDISFamily

After a lot of planning and forecasting with the family we realized we didn’t have enough points so now we are at 1270 points.

520 VGC
600 RVA
150 CCV

Sorry again Jim. We are crazy


----------



## JimC

macman123 said:


> Ive got another 200 RIV points taking me to 3,700
> 
> I think I have a problem....


Got it. Should I offer congratulations or condolences?


----------



## JimC

Pens Fan said:


> Our last resale contract with a delayed closing finally closed today!  We are now adding 150 more points to our totals.
> 
> Our new totals:
> 
> Copper Creek direct - 500
> Copper Creek resale - 525
> Hilton Head resale - 210
> 
> Total - 1235


Got it. Congratulations


----------



## JimC

NVDISFamily said:


> After a lot of planning and forecasting with the family we realized we didn’t have enough points so now we are at 1270 points.
> 
> 520 VGC
> 600 RVA
> 150 CCV
> 
> Sorry again Jim. We are crazy


Clearly, but in a good way.  Got it and congratulations


----------



## RebelScum

1055 for us.  We are done buying . . . although, we have said that before!   
Poly 495
RIV = 200
BLT = 160
GFV = 200


----------



## NVDISFamily

RebelScum said:


> 1055 for us.  We are done buying . . . although, we have said that before!
> Poly 495
> RIV = 200
> BLT = 160
> GFV = 200


Congratulations! No temptation to get some points out west at VDH?


----------



## JimC

RebelScum said:


> 1055 for us.  We are done buying . . . although, we have said that before!
> Poly 495
> RIV = 200
> BLT = 160
> GFV = 200


Congratulations and Welcome


----------



## TheWitvlietBunch

Just added 100 more direct points at Grand Floridian, for my birthday, bringing our point total to 1,200.  Look forward to using our points for the 3 bedroom at Aulani and the 3 bedroom at the Grand Floridian.


----------



## JimC

TheWitvlietBunch said:


> Just added 100 more direct points at Grand Floridian, for my birthday, bringing our point total to 1,200.  Look forward to using our points for the 3 bedroom at Aulani and the 3 bedroom at the Grand Floridian.


Got it. Congratulations


----------



## Grandmatoone

We are up to 1000.
We started at 170 BCV.
Added:
25 BWV
220 BLT
275 SSR
160 AKV
150 CCV

We are more than done! Actually having all of these points has become stressful for us!


----------



## ITGirl50

Grandmatoone said:


> We are up to 1000.
> We started at 170 BCV.
> Added:
> 25 BWV
> 220 BLT
> 275 SSR
> 160 AKV
> 150 CCV
> 
> We are more than done! Actually having all of these points has become stressful for us!


Every year I’m worried we won’t be able to use all our points and then we schedule another trip to Aulani or upgrade to a CCV cabin.


----------



## JimC

Grandmatoone said:


> We are up to 1000.
> We started at 170 BCV.
> Added:
> 25 BWV
> 220 BLT
> 275 SSR
> 160 AKV
> 150 CCV
> 
> We are more than done! Actually having all of these points has become stressful for us!


Welcome and congratulations


----------



## ehh

We're at 1040:
420 Poly
340 VGC
280 RVA

It's unlikely we're done adding, likely will add more Poly points and possibly AUL, but we're not in a rush for those additions. We're also considering VDH.


----------



## JimC

ehh said:


> We're at 1040:
> 420 Poly
> 340 VGC
> 280 RVA
> 
> It's unlikely we're done adding, likely will add more Poly points and possibly AUL, but we're not in a rush for those additions. We're also considering VDH.


Welcome and congratulations


----------



## Lorana

Oh, I forgot to update here. But now that all the points are finally showing in my account, my total has jumped to 2271.


----------



## JimC

Lorana said:


> Oh, I forgot to update here. But now that all the points are finally showing in my account, my total has jumped to 2271.


Got it, congratulations


----------

